# The Hangout Thread; The Place where JP's gals like to Gossip



## carlandellie

Long Hair 
Don't care

The title seems somewhat relevant


----------



## grandfloluver

hehe omg


----------



## carlandellie

Indirect comments are welcome omg


----------



## grandfloluver

yes


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I love everyone's over usage of omg


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg I love everyone's over usage of omg



Me too, it just happens


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Me too, it just happens



lol I know
took all I had not to say it


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

JP threads are the best kind of threads.


----------



## carlandellie

Monorail Fan:) said:


> JP threads are the best kind of threads.



100% true


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Monorail Fan:)

inb4 "Who is JP?"


----------



## carlandellie

jp is a special club that is hard to get into but once you're in you can NEVER leave


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

food shows before dinner = bad idea


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

carlandellie said:


> jp is a special club that is hard to get into but once you're in you can NEVER leave


or risk being demoted to Cloud 1


----------



## CowboyErin

mom: are you hungry
me: yes
mom: what do you want for dinner?
me: idk
mom: what sounds good?
me: idk
mom: do you know anything?
me: idk


----------



## carlandellie

Monorail Fan:) said:


> or risk being demoted to Cloud 1



Glojo is in charge of that


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i missed the opening of the new JP thread
if only JP knew we named threads in her honor, she'd probably cry while whipping her long hair back and forth


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we like to hang
and we like to gossip
it is true


----------



## I Am What I Am

in my profile for my college's social network thing, i put 2009's Sherlock Holmes as my favorite movie (because it is) and i forgot that Sherlock Holmes includes several scenes with devil worship.


i go to a catholic college. 

there is a monastery and convent on campus. 


i'm gonna be ~popular~


----------



## I Am What I Am

under "who would you want to play you in a movie about your life?" i put "Robert Downey Jr. because reasons."


i am a srs person with srs answers


----------



## I Am What I Am

under "If you could talk to anyone, dead or alive, who would it be and why?" i put "Elizabeth the first" because i know my first answer wouldn't have been well received.


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I gossip and talk about people so bad
but, I make myself feel better about it bc at least I am not lying about anything hehe
I'm awful lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm watching the gymnastics Olympic trials. I used to do gymnastics. I was actually good at it, prob bc I am so short. Then I quit. I don't really miss it until I watch other people doing it


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> i missed the opening of the new JP thread
> if only JP knew we named threads in her honor, she'd probably cry while whipping her long hair back and forth



I could always tell her


----------



## I Am What I Am

the only reason i go to half the events i go to is to talk about people


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Join this page if your a freshman!"

not with that grammar.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Thor my angel <3


----------



## I Am What I Am

one time i walked in on my dad listening to Friends on the Other Side on repeat.


----------



## carlandellie

dying because of what she bought


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg I gossip and talk about people so bad
> but, I make myself feel better about it bc at least I am not lying about anything hehe
> I'm awful lol



story of my life haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I could always tell her



i would die if you did


----------



## I Am What I Am

this is my seal:




its name is Jode.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

the awkward moment when you realize that you're the only guy on a thread


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god in one of my videos of the concert
you can hear me saying "OH MY GOD LIAM IS SO HOT"
i pretty much said that every time Liyum would come over to our side of the stage which was always
him and niall were always on our side YES and louis too, he went into the crowd on our side and got in trouble with security hahahahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Monorail Fan:) said:


> the awkward moment when you realize that you're the only guy on a thread



that makes you the alpha male


----------



## carlandellie

Monorail Fan:) said:


> the awkward moment when you realize that you're the only guy on a thread


You are still classified as a JP gal, no worries.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Monorail Fan:)

MickeyisBeast said:


> that makes you the alpha male



oh my god



carlandellie said:


> You are still classified as a JP gal, no worries.



Can I be classified as a JP pal instead?


----------



## carlandellie

Monorail Fan:) said:


> Can I be classified as a JP pal instead?



No, but the post wasters have more guys if you need


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LIAM in NIALL'S POLO hottest
HARRY in ZAYN'S VARSITY JACKET also hottest
louis in liam's plaid is hot
niall in harry's blazer is hot
zayn in louis' stripes is hot

all so hot


----------



## I Am What I Am

"I NEED A HORSE."



my angel <3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Monorail Fan:) said:


> oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be classified as a JP pal instead?



how about a JP mal
like bad
that fits



carlandellie said:


> No, but the post wasters have more guys if you need



omg


----------



## carlandellie

jp chico


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

yay new thread

now im going to go work on my tr


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

carlandellie said:


> jp chico


I'll take it.


----------



## carlandellie

Monorail Fan:) said:


> I'll take it.



wasn't offering


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> wasn't offering



jp chica


----------



## carlandellie

muffin WHERE IS YOUR STORY


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i am literally crying
THAT WAS THE BEST PRANK I'VE EVER SEEN


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> muffin WHERE IS YOUR STORY



sorry i was too busy laughing at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vUQumOFXhs&list=PLCC40DA5625497968&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## carlandellie

Sarah and I aren't going anywhere FYI


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god are you kidding me right now

what have you just gotten yourself into buddy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

for everyone asking JP is chachacha's bf's momma
she's really cool and we love her


----------



## scarscar93

internally screaming at how perfect today has been

met and got autographs from 14 characters


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45347369&postcount=10

updated my tr


----------



## scarscar93

Disneyland is where all the cute male cast members are

seriously sign me up

ehehehehehehe


----------



## CowboyErin

me (surprised): omg
me (amused): omg
me (angry): omg
me (sad): omg
me (nostalgic): omg
me (annoyed): omg
me (scared): omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## CowboyErin

Mickeysgirl34 said:


>



gpoy


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Voldemort:
Hey, I just killed you
And this is crazy
But you're still living,
You stupid baby


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

my mom showed me the newspaper and they did an article on bronycon since it was in new york omg


----------



## grandfloluver

my friend went to the beach and got some floral henna tattoo on her foot.  it's cute.  honestly better than her hello kitty on her hip last year O.O


----------



## Monorail Fan:)




----------



## grandfloluver

i could've died at cheerleading.  literally died.  all of my friends are gone which made it bad to start with.  we did our competition dance OVER AND OVER for two hours.  words can't describe my huffing and puffing by the end of it haha I am seriously so out of shape lol


----------



## carlandellie

2 years ago today I met bby doll


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I wish my family had more boy cousins. It's mostly girls in my family.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Que interesante.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Everyone in my house seems to be in a horrible mood today. You'd think it was a Monday during the school year by the way they are moping.


----------



## BK228

Monorail Fan:) said:


> Everyone in my house seems to be in a horrible mood today. You'd think it was a Monday during the school year by the way they are moping.


You should cheer them up by singing. You know what they say, 'The best way to spread Christmas cheer is singing loud for all to hear!'. Well except the christmas part.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

3 days until disney!


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

BK228 said:


> You should cheer them up by singing. You know what they say, 'The best way to spread Christmas cheer is singing loud for all to hear!'. Well except the christmas part.


If I were to do that, they would most likely feel like hitting me with a shovel.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

In my experience, the cure to pessimism is complaining.


----------



## BK228

Monorail Fan:) said:


> If I were to do that, they would most likely feel like hitting me with a shovel.


Then I would say no singing. Unless you enjoy being hit with a shovel. Some people do oddly enough.


----------



## carlandellie

I hate people


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## BK228

carlandellie said:


> I hate people


How do you feel about tigers?


----------



## grandfloluver

i really have no plans for the 4th.  i rarely do, so i don't know why it comes as a shock to me


----------



## grandfloluver

:O


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

My sister decided to have a pool party tomorrow, so that mean that there will be tons of her friends at my house.

anti-social problems


----------



## BK228

Monorail Fan:) said:


> My sister decided to have a pool party tomorrow, so that mean that there will be tons of her friends at my house.
> 
> anti-social problems


I totally laughed at that, awesome right there. Is your sister young? Cause if so then the friends are annoying right....


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

BK228 said:


> I totally laughed at that, awesome right there. Is your sister young? Cause if so then the friends are annoying right....


Actually, she and I are fairly close in age, but yes, her friends are annoying.


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I hate people



same


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i hate going to sectionals cause i feel like being less social-able





i'm captain hook lol


----------



## BK228

Monorail Fan:) said:


> Actually, she and I are fairly close in age, but yes, her friends are annoying.


You could mingle and find someone you like. You never know right? Or you could just be anti-social and have a great day doing what you want to do. Either way...


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

rainbow dash just because


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

"In Louisiana, biting someone with your natural teeth is considered a simple assault, but biting someone with your false teeth is considered an aggravated assault."

Yes, because that makes sense.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## scarscar93

I fly home tomorrow.





screw it, I'm moving to Anaheim.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I fly home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screw it, I'm moving to Anaheim.



boo
Have fun? omg did you go to Carsland?


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> boo
> Have fun? omg did you go to Carsland?



I got to DCA before the park opened on Saturday, but the FP line for RSR was already past the Carthay Circle, so we just walked around the area and got some of the buttons you could win for answering trivia questions.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

scarscar93 said:


> I got to DCA before the park opened on Saturday, but the FP line for RSR was already past the Carthay Circle, so we just walked around the area and got some of the buttons you could win for answering trivia questions.


Did you like DLR as much as WDW?


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I got to DCA before the park opened on Saturday, but the FP line for RSR was already past the Carthay Circle, so we just walked around the area and got some of the buttons you could win for answering trivia questions.



gosh I am expecting the crowds there to be bad when I go. I wanna do RSR, but if the FP line is that bad and it breaks down as much as people say, it's almost not worth it.


----------



## grandfloluver

I really liked DL when I went.  I think the atmosphere is much different than WDW, but I liked it. WDW will always be my favorite, but there were parts of DL I did like better.


----------



## scarscar93

Monorail Fan:) said:


> Did you like DLR as much as WDW?



There are aspects about the park that I like more than WDW: The Pirates ride at DLR is soooooooooooooooooooooo much better, as is the Peter Pan ride. It feels like the characters at DLR have a bit more freedom to go about than at WDW. 

It threw me for a loop how different the small world rides are, though. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang.

but I've been to WDW so many times that I'm just so used to it while with Disneyland everything is so new and exotic (FL neeeeeeeeeeeds its own Storybookland, that is the cutest fiddlesticking ride ever).



grandfloluver said:


> gosh I am expecting the crowds there to be bad when I go. I wanna do RSR, but if the FP line is that bad and it breaks down as much as people say, it's almost not worth it.



My dad is talking about coming back next year. If the hype has died down by then, I'll give it a chance, but I can wait. I know how Test Track goes.



grandfloluver said:


> I really liked DL when I went.  I think the atmosphere is much different than WDW, but I liked it. WDW will always be my favorite, but there were parts of DL I did like better.



same, well, DL could become my favorite over time.


----------



## carlandellie

Annoying


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i'm still in my "i miss disney world" phase






i can't wait 6 more months.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

scarscar93 said:


> There are aspects about the park that I like more than WDW: The Pirates ride at DLR is soooooooooooooooooooooo much better, as is the Peter Pan ride. It feels like the characters at DLR have a bit more freedom to go about than at WDW.
> 
> It threw me for a loop how different the small world rides are, though. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang.
> 
> but I've been to WDW so many times that I'm just so used to it while with Disneyland everything is so new and exotic (FL neeeeeeeeeeeds its own Storybookland, that is the cutest fiddlesticking ride ever).



I really like how DLR is smaller and that most things are within walking distance. Plus it has some unique attractions or superior versions of attractions than WDW's. Going to Disneyland is the top item on my bucket list right now.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i want to go to disneyland so i can ride snow white and mr.toad's wild ride

and see california adventure's new expansions


----------



## scarscar93

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i want to go to disneyland so i can ride snow white and mr.toad's wild ride
> 
> and see california adventure's new expansions



the DLR version of Snow White ends so abruptly, I liked the WDW version better.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i want to see wreck-it-ralph,but i really want to see paperman so bad
all the images coming out are so perfect


----------



## scarscar93

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i want to see wreck-it-ralph,but i really want to see paperman so bad
> all the images coming out are so perfect



dfjbfdljbkljbsa the synopsis for Paperman sounds so cute


----------



## carlandellie

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i'm still in my "i miss disney world" phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait 6 more months.



That's me everyday


----------



## grandfloluver

My brother is at church camp for a week. Not really complaining about getting a break from him hehe
That sounded bad


----------



## grandfloluver

I liked Pirates so so much better in DL. It's a Small World was tons better with the Disney characters. I don't really like Dinosaur at AK, but I still ride it....Indiana Jones is better in DL too. Same track and everything and I think it's better hehe


----------



## carlandellie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNXDJlEhCYQ&feature=plcp
She's at it again


----------



## grandfloluver

I want a summer romance so bad. It looks like it ain't gonna happen for me this year haha I am so lame~


----------



## scarscar93

as we were leaving the park Saturday night drenched from the World of Color mishap I saw this one couple watching the fireworks together and the way they had their arms around each other was so cute and I just want that so badly :c


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> as we were leaving the park Saturday night drenched from the World of Color mishap I saw this one couple watching the fireworks together and the way they had their arms around each other was so cute and I just want that so badly :c



omg story of my life lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

planning our college dizney trip
it's always good to be prepared for 3 years in the future


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> planning our college dizney trip
> it's always good to be prepared for 3 years in the future



Already pricing it out
we might want to inform the other 2


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Already pricing it out
> we might want to inform the other 2



babydoll and walnut are invited
and maybe a future person depending on where i am in life

oh my god


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> babydoll and walnut are invited
> and maybe a future person depending on where i am in life
> 
> oh my god



and sorry to inform you walnut, you're sleeping on the couch


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> and sorry to inform you walnut, you're sleeping on the couch



or on the balcony, if he'd prefer


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## scarscar93

if they have Christian Mingle and websites for people who want to date people of their culture, there should be a Disney dating website.

it could first match your traits to a character and then show you results of people who matched your character's counterpart

/proof I'm jetlagged and need to get out of this hotel room


----------



## carlandellie

painting him brown


----------



## carlandellie

Muffin just puts me in such a good mood


----------



## BK228

scarscar93 said:


> if they have Christian Mingle and websites for people who want to date people of their culture, there should be a Disney dating website.
> 
> it could first match your traits to a character and then show you results of people who matched your character's counterpart
> 
> /proof I'm jetlagged and need to get out of this hotel room


You need to create this


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I want to go to WDW so bad. I have to wait until 2014 though.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I download the disboards app
omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

finally got my acceptance letter to college.



also got a 4,000 dollar yearly scholarship




i celebrated with chocolate liquor balls.


----------



## carlandellie

Please fangirl somewhere else like tumblr


----------



## I Am What I Am

"People actually take "hundreds" of pictures on their vacations??? To each his own but personally, I find it annoying to constantly stop and take a picture of every single thing we see."


for me, during a  Disney trip of 2-4 days, i average around 250 pictures. 

There are the pictures I take every trip, plus multiple shots to make sure I've captured my subject with clarity, new experiences that I need to document and then experimental shots. 

It takes me less than a minute to actually take a photo, and I honestly never spend more than a minute, minute, 30 seconds at the MOST taking photographs. 

so yes, some people DO take hundreds of photos on vacation. 

/signed: an amateur photographer.


----------



## carlandellie

9/11/11 was a good day on the disboards


----------



## carlandellie

Pretty Little Liars marathon


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Please fangirl somewhere else like tumblr



my thoughts exactly


----------



## grandfloluver

tuesday is literally my favorite day of the week because of Pretty Little Liars and Dance Moms.  I need to watch last weeks episode since I missed it...well both of them


----------



## grandfloluver

i think i burned my feet outside on my deck from getting up from tanning without my shoes one.  it hurtsss :/ honestly, i like how secluded this thread is and how no one really invades hehe


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

I agree with Hannah.


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> i think i burned my feet outside on my deck from getting up from tanning without my shoes one.  it hurtsss :/ honestly, i like how secluded this thread is and how no one really invades hehe



i hate when that happens! me too, it's awesome haha


----------



## grandfloluver

hehehe that's awful but idc but it doesn't stop some if ya know what I'm saying lol

_posted to the DISboards.com_


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> i hate when that happens! me too, it's awesome haha



it hurts like no other! i am icing them right now like the wimp i am lol


----------



## grandfloluver

i actually watched the Andy Griffith show :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> i actually watched the Andy Griffith show :/



): it was filmed in my state
can't believe he died ): ):


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> ): it was filmed in my state
> can't believe he died ): ):



It sorta depresses me haha I guess it's just a southern thing. But yeah, I think his death came outta no where. like I wasn't expecting it at all.


----------



## carlandellie

we're one big happy fam(ily) here


----------



## grandfloluver

I have the worst luck ever. Period. It's awful. 

Oh look. The power went out blehhh what would I do without my phone?


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

The chance of rain today is pretty high.


----------



## grandfloluver

It's raining here. First time in over a month. Well, honestly I was watching tv and I need the computer so it can stop now. I need the power back please! I swear if it does this tonight, I won't be the best person to be in a room with.  :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

is there a none option


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> is there a none option


omg my text was exactly that
we're twins


----------



## grandfloluver

omg seriously why
I would use my Zayn gif, but Jesus there's too much 1D going on here. It's all stupid~


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> is there a none option



if we're thinking about the same thing, i agree omg


----------



## grandfloluver

lol I think we are all on the same page and I agree with everyone


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg seriously why
> I would use my Zayn gif, but Jesus there's too much 1D going on here. It's all stupid~




i totally agree what is going on stop it people


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> lol I think we are all on the same page and I agree with everyone



this is why we like to gossip


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god i agree it's way too much
i love them and everything, obviously we all do, but calm it down



CowboyErin said:


> if we're thinking about the same thing, i agree omg



we probably are omg


----------



## carlandellie

im dying


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> this is why we like to gossip


hehe yes! we all think too much alike lol


MickeyisBeast said:


> oh my god i agree it's way too much
> i love them and everything, obviously we all do, but calm it down
> 
> 
> 
> we probably are omg



omg this is sorta cracking me up, but just bc how pathetic it all is lol They need to go in a dark room without a computer and mentally stabilize themselves bc it's a little much and driving me crazy lol


----------



## grandfloluver

oh my gosh 
what an improvement lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if Lou did propose to Eleanor I will be the HAPPIEST PERSON ON THE PLANET! I love them together so much, they're perfect.


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> oh my god i agree it's way too much
> i love them and everything, obviously we all do, but calm it down



this omg



MickeyisBeast said:


> we probably are omg



my eyes are burning those mickey heads... not even close


----------



## MickeyisBeast

im dying also


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> im dying



you're my hero 



grandfloluver said:


> omg this is sorta cracking me up, but just bc how pathetic it all is lol They need to go in a dark room without a computer and mentally stabilize themselves bc it's a little much and driving me crazy lol



this


----------



## grandfloluver

Guys I'm crying I'm laughing so hard


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> you're my hero
> 
> 
> 
> this



i agree i  chachacha



grandfloluver said:


> Guys I'm crying I'm laughing so hard



same


----------



## CowboyErin

this is so funny omg


----------



## carlandellie

thank you thank you


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh 
hi guys


----------



## grandfloluver

oh the drama <3


----------



## CowboyErin

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> oh
> hi guys


----------



## MickeyisBeast

leeyum and hairy harry are mine


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> leeyum and hairy harry are mine



nialler is mine


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> nialler is mine



the Bradford badboi is mine


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> nialler is mine



leeyum and nialler can date us
and they can have a bromance at the same time
and we will be perfectly okay with it


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I have no idea what's going on
so I'll stay out of it lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Me: Wow, I'm home alone.
Me: *In the shower* I WISH THAT I HAD JESSIE'S GIRL
Me: *Into a hairbrush* NO YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO CUT ME OFF
Me: *Running around the house* TONI-I-I-I-I-IGHT WE ARE YOUNG
Me: *Upside down, balancing herself on the couch* IM FEELIN' SEXY AND FREEE
Me: *Making microwave popcorn* BABY YOU LIGHT UP MY WORLD LIKE NOBODY ELSE
Family: *comes home*
Me: *Locks herself in room*


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> leeyum and nialler can date us
> and they can have a bromance at the same time
> and we will be perfectly okay with it



sounds good to me!


----------



## grandfloluver

This time last week I was getting ready to go to the concert ahhhhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

I have three huge bruises on my knee from flopping myself on the floor for cheerleading. They look hideous


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my top three favorites made it to the final three on the bachelorette oh my god i'll be happy with whoever wins BUT I'LL BE DEVASTATED FOR THE LOSERS


----------



## grandfloluver

I always think that after the 4th of July summer is practically over. I don't wanna go back to school!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i just can't wait for acting camp
#bestpartofmysummer


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm going to see The Avengers again.


one last hurrah.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"ANDY SUPPER IS READY IN HEAVEN!! SO SAD ANDY GRIFFITH DIED"

what


----------



## I Am What I Am

"this was my very first story so it is rough and has contunality issues. "

don't just TELL us that.

FIX it. 


good god.


----------



## I Am What I Am

" It's stated once all babies are born that when they turn 14-16 they're voice will stay that way forever."

what


----------



## I Am What I Am

protip: if i can't make sense of the summary, i'm not going to be bothered to read the story.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

What have you seen?
CLASSIC DISNEY

[X] 101 Dalmatians (1961)

[X] Alice in Wonderland (1951)

[X] Bambi (1942)

[X] Cinderella (1950)

[X] Dumbo (1941)

[X] Fantasia (1940)

[X] Lady and the Tramp (1955)

[X] Mary Poppins (1964)

[X] Peter Pan (1953)

[X] Pinocchio (1940)

[X] Sleeping Beauty (1959)

[X] Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937)

[] Song of the South (1946)

DISNEYS DARK AGE

[X] The Aristocats (1970)

[] Bedknobs & Broomsticks (1971)

[] The Black Cauldron (1985)

[X] The Fox and the Hound (1981)

[X] The Great Mouse Detective (1986)

[X] The Jungle Book (1967)

[X] The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (1977)

[] Oliver and Company (1986)

[] Petes Dragon (1977)

[X] The Rescuers (1977)

[X] Robin Hood (1973)

[] The Sword In The Stone (1963)

THE DISNEY RENAISSANCE

[X] Aladdin (1992)

[X] Beauty and the Beast (1991)

[X] A Goofy Movie (1995)

[X] James and the Giant Peach (1996)

[X] Hercules (1997)

[X] The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1996)

[X] The Lion King (1994)

[X] The Little Mermaid (1989)

[X] Mulan (1998)

[X] Pocahontas (1995)

[X] The Rescuers Down Under (1990)

[X] Tarzan (1999)

DISNEYS MODERN AGE

[] Atlantis: The Lost Empire (2001)

[X] Bolt (2008)

[X] Brother Bear (2003)

[X] Chicken Little (2005)

[] Dinosaur (2000)

[X] The Emperors New Groove (2000)

[X] Enchanted (2007)

[X] Fantasia 2000 (2000)

[X] Home on the Range (2004)

[X] Lilo & Stitch (2002)

[X] Meet the Robinsons (2007)

[X] The Princess and the Frog (2009)

[] Treasure Planet (2002)

[X] Tangled (2010)

DISNEY SEQUELS

[] 101 Dalmations 2: Patchs London Adventure (2003)

[X] Aladdin and the King of Thieves (1996)

[X] An Extremely Goofy Movie (2000)

[] Atlantis - Milos Return (2003)

[] Bambi II (2006)

[ ] Beauty and the Beast - Belles Magical World (1998)

[] Beauty and the Beast - The Enchanted Christmas (1997)

[X] Cinderella II - Dreams Come True (2002)

[X] Cinderella III - A Twist in Time (2007)

[] Kronks New Groove (2005)

[] Lady & the Tramp II - Scamps Adventure (2001)

[X] Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has a Glitch (2005)

[X] Mulan 2 (2004)

[X] Pocahontas II - Journey to a New World (1998)

[X] Return to Never Land (2002)

[ ] Tarzan & Jane (2002)

[] Tarzan II (2005)

[] The Hunchback of Notre Dame II (2002)

[X] The Jungle Book 2 (2003)

[X] The Lion King 1 1/2 (2004)

[X] The Lion King II: Simbas Pride (1998)

[X] The Little Mermaid - Ariels Beginning (2008)

[X] The Little Mermaid II: Return to the Sea (2000)

[X] The Return of Jafar

PIXAR

[X] A Bugs Life (1998)

[X] Cars (2006)

[X] Finding Nemo (2003)

[X] The Incredibles (2004)

[X] Monsters Inc. (2001)

[X] Ratatouille (2007)

[X] Toy Story (1995)

[X] Toy Story 2 (1999)

[X] Toy Story 3 (2010)

[X] Wall-E (2008)

[X] Up (2009)

[] Brave (2012)


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

I'm dead.


----------



## carlandellie

I love myself


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my hero banana


----------



## grandfloluver

hahaha 
I'm still laughing 

You are a genius chachacha lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

my mom is looking for flights for December 
good thing I'm going with a group


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> hahaha
> I'm still laughing
> 
> You are a genius chachacha lol


Hehehe


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Disney XD is showing the Hunchback of Notre Dame. This is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Stitch4Prez

I need to post more.


----------



## grandfloluver

so lemme get this straight: the new PLL ain't on until 10:00? I am so behind lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I was in such a Titanic mood this weekend. I watched the movie twice and listened to the music quite a bit. it came outta no where lol


----------



## Stitch4Prez

Thank you, ChaChaCha for the signature change
btw this is chachacha omg


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> so lemme get this straight: the new PLL ain't on until 10:00? I am so behind lol



I thought there wasn't a new one. I'm confused


----------



## scarscar93

just got home :/


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> I thought there wasn't a new one. I'm confused



oh gosh idk I haven't been able to watch for two weeks lol I'd say you're right since I'm not exactly up to date on it


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

My sister's party has started.

 Nope, not leaving my room.


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> oh gosh idk I haven't been able to watch for two weeks lol I'd say you're right since I'm not exactly up to date on it



Me, you, and Sarah need to discuss A team theories soon


----------



## grandfloluver

I got a pedicure the other day and the guy doing it read my palm. It was pretty dang awesome


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Me, you, and Sarah need to discuss A team theories soon



omg yes we do 
sounds like a party to me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

there is no new PLL tonight ): And I'll miss the next one! Boo ):


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> there is no new PLL tonight ): And I'll miss the next one! Boo ):



I will fill you in!


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm going to catch myself up on PLL tonight so I'll be ready for next week 
I wish there was a new episode tonight tho :/


----------



## carlandellie

"The song that Jenna and Aria play on the keyboard and the flute in 3x03 is called ’In the Eye Abides the Heart’ which is the same song that Mona is singing at the end of the episode when she is in her room alone. "

ohhhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

ohhhhh 
Mona's singing did sorta creep me out lol and the vibe that Lucas gives off is weird too
I don't really know what to think about him


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

It probably would have been a good idea to eat dinner before these people came here.


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:


> there is no new PLL tonight ): And I'll miss the next one! Boo ):


Wait, you all watch PLL? That is like my favorite show.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

oh my goodness


----------



## MickeyisBeast

BK228 said:


> Wait, you all watch PLL? That is like my favorite show.



are you being serious or are you kidding


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:


> are you being serious or are you kidding


No I promise you. I love PLL


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## MickeyisBeast

3rd wheel


----------



## scarscar93

❒ Single 
❒ Taken 
✔ I Dont Want To Get Married. I Want To Stay Single And Let My Hair Flow Through The Wind, As I Ride Through The Glen Firing Arrows Into The Sunset.


----------



## grandfloluver

People have been shooting off fireworks by my house late at night for three nights now. i live in city limits so it's kinda illegal haha


----------



## scarscar93

I just need to move to Anaheim


----------



## CowboyErin

moths spend their entire lives smashing into things and die after like a week i really identify with them


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> People have been shooting off fireworks by my house late at night for three nights now. i live in city limits so it's kinda illegal haha



fireworks are illegal everywhere in New York unless a city has a permit for a special event, but people in my neighborhood shoot them off all the time haha and my dog goes crazy


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> ❒ Single
> ❒ Taken
> ✔ I Don&#146;t Want To Get Married. I Want To Stay Single And Let My Hair Flow Through The Wind, As I Ride Through The Glen Firing Arrows Into The Sunset.



yes


----------



## scarscar93

You're in my arms
And all the world is calm
The music playing on for only two
So close together
And when I'm with you
So close to feeling alive

A life goes by
Romantic dreams must die
So I bid mine goodbye and never knew
So close was waiting, waiting here with you
And now forever I know
All that I want is to hold you
So close

So close to reaching that famous happy end
Almost believing this was not pretend
And now you're beside me and look how far we've come
So far we are so close

How could I face the faceless days
If I should lose you now?
We're so close
To reaching that famous happy end
And almost believing this was not pretend
Let's go on dreaming for we know we are
So close
So close
And still so far


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> ❒ Single
> ❒ Taken
> ✔ I Don&#146;t Want To Get Married. I Want To Stay Single And Let My Hair Flow Through The Wind, As I Ride Through The Glen Firing Arrows Into The Sunset.



literally me


----------



## carlandellie

Honestly dying at all the America posts on tumblr


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

twilight zone marathon on syfy channel
success


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Honestly dying at all the America posts on tumblr



Harry Potter and the American Stone

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Freedom

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Britain

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Freedom

Harry Potter and the Order of the Eagle

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Patriot

Harry Potter and the Deathly Americans

that was the first america post i saw
eh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just got home from our town's 4th of July Parade.
i enjoy the beginning the most, because all the Veterans are in their cool mustangs or tricked out army vehicles and it's really cute and everyone claps for them and are all like "thank you for my freedom" omg it's actually really sweet.

then the rest of the parade is marching bands and girls wearing crowns because they are "little miss north carolina" or something along those lines. and people throw candy at you and shoot you with water, which i hate the most.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

are you free tomorrow night

of course, im free every night


----------



## scarscar93

just woke up haha

TZ marathon for the rest of the day, yuss


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Dumbest Laws ‏@DumbestLaws
Elephants may not be used to plow cotton fields. (North Carolina)



what am i supposed to do with my elephant now?


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> fireworks are illegal everywhere in New York unless a city has a permit for a special event, but people in my neighborhood shoot them off all the time haha and my dog goes crazy


Haha I know the feeling lol it's kinda annoying but they do it over and over every year. Our law enforcement needs improvement lol


scarscar93 said:


> You're in my arms
> And all the world is calm
> The music playing on for only two
> So close together
> And when I'm with you
> So close to feeling alive
> 
> A life goes by
> Romantic dreams must die
> So I bid mine goodbye and never knew
> So close was waiting, waiting here with you
> And now forever I know
> All that I want is to hold you
> So close
> 
> So close to reaching that famous happy end
> Almost believing this was not pretend
> And now you're beside me and look how far we've come
> So far we are so close
> 
> How could I face the faceless days
> If I should lose you now?
> We're so close
> To reaching that famous happy end
> And almost believing this was not pretend
> Let's go on dreaming for we know we are
> So close
> So close
> And still so far


I love this song! 
I love Enchanted tho~


----------



## grandfloluver

My town is having their 4th stuff. It is so embarrassing. I don't wanna to watch people "sing" for hours and hours. Firetrucks everywhere. Walk your dog parade? Gosh it's awful.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

going to enjoy the TZ marathon 
and then going to see fireworks at night


----------



## carlandellie

My life is complete


----------



## I Am What I Am

happy america day


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

happy 4th of July
~


----------



## grandfloluver

I hope everyone is enjoying their 4th of July!


----------



## grandfloluver

I plan on watching fireworks on tv tonight. Well, that is unless my neighbors decide to go on a rampage O.O


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my little bitty town is all over the news oh my god
because we have this massive 4th of July celebration


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

i need a new bedspread 
i think i'll look at pbteen bc they have such cute stuff


----------



## PrincessBelle319

we're watching the fireworks from our car as always, ha.


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> i need a new bedspread
> i think i'll look at pbteen bc they have such cute stuff



Vera Bradley just came out with bedspreads and they are so cute!


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Vera Bradley just came out with bedspreads and they are so cute!



omg really? i will have to check that out 
i have two or three Vera Bradley purses and love them


----------



## scarscar93

I want to get a wristlet for college...ooh, summer cottage is a cute pattern.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we're leaving tomorrow morning at 6 am omg
that means i have to wake up at 5:40 so early omg BUT IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## scarscar93

jk I'd rather have this one


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> we're leaving tomorrow morning at 6 am omg
> that means i have to wake up at 5:40 so early omg BUT IM SO EXCITED!



how was the pool


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> we're leaving tomorrow morning at 6 am omg
> that means i have to wake up at 5:40 so early omg BUT IM SO EXCITED!



luckyyy! Have fun!


----------



## carlandellie

zallie is the only acceptable one haha
ha
ha
pape pape pape


----------



## carlandellie

"and I also will put a curse on them"
Sarah I'm dying


----------



## carlandellie

On Google Images you can drag you picture in the search bar and it will bring up pictures of who looks like you and most of mine are Asian women. oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> how was the pool



alright omg



grandfloluver said:


> luckyyy! Have fun!



thanksssssssssss



carlandellie said:


> On Google Images you can drag you picture in the search bar and it will bring up pictures of who looks like you and most of mine are Asian women. oh my god



IT SAYS I LOOK LIKE
-AN OLD MAN
-RANDOM WOMEN
-CARROTS


----------



## grandfloluver

Every time I hear Stand By Me I think of Timon and Pumbaa singing it when I watch it at WDW in the GF. They do it best hehe


----------



## grandfloluver

So my brother was jumping off of the diving board when we were swimming and he was supposed to jump off backwards. Like no flip or anything just backwards. He chickened out and grabbed the diving board going down and it scraped all up his arms. It is so nasty eewww but it wasn't anything major scary so idk why he freaked out lol wimp


----------



## scarscar93

Oh reality, it's not for me
And it makes me laugh
Oh, fantasy world and Disney girls
I'm coming back


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i painted my nails
and they're cute


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.hulu.com/hello-kittys-furry-tale-theater

_oh my_


----------



## I Am What I Am

things i am grateful for: i don't have to pay for anything for college.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> things i am grateful for: i don't have to pay for anything for college.



lucky duck


----------



## scarscar93

Hallmark has the cutest ornaments this year.


----------



## I Am What I Am

sometimes people wonder when I'm going to stop being angry about social injustice


my answer is, as always: when there stops being social injustice.


----------



## I Am What I Am

basically, i'm mad as hell and i'm not going to take it anymore


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I hate waking up early 
ughhh


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

Sarah is 4 hours away from Disney!


----------



## grandfloluver

i think i am going to go swimming today


----------



## grandfloluver

i don't wanna start packing for cheer camp.  it depresses me


----------



## grandfloluver

Normal People: I wanna be more than just a friend
    Me: I wanna be more than just a fan


----------



## grandfloluver

gosh i want these so bad.  Christian Louboutin Cinderella slippers!!!!  I love Christian Louboutin and Cinderella so these are absolutely perfect.  too bad they aren't on retail sale :/


----------



## grandfloluver

omg i'm applying to get those shoes 
i don't really know what i'd wear them with now, but i'd find something


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> gosh i want these so bad.  Christian Louboutin Cinderella slippers!!!!  I love Christian Louboutin and Cinderella so these are absolutely perfect.  too bad they aren't on retail sale :/





grandfloluver said:


> omg i'm applying to get those shoes
> i don't really know what i'd wear them with now, but i'd find something



prom shoes?

pair them with one of the Alred Angelo Disney prom dresses?


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> prom shoes?
> 
> pair them with one of the Alred Angelo Disney prom dresses?



I was just thinking that! I could do a whole Cinderella theme.  I will take this way too far lol

I need a date too....and let's just say I hope that doesn't take as long as I think it will haha


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I was just thinking that! I could do a whole Cinderella theme.  I will take this way too far lol
> 
> I need a date too....and let's just say I hope that doesn't take as long as I think it will haha



if it's any reassurance, I never had a date for prom.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> if it's any reassurance, I never had a date for prom.



Well, at least I know I may not be alone. I can see myself going at least once with just a bunch of my friends. My mom is all like "you need a date!" already. Prom is almost a year away lol I have time. She obviously doesn't have faith in me


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Well, at least I know I may not be alone. I can see myself going at least once with just a bunch of my friends. My mom is all like "you need a date!" already. Prom is almost a year away lol I have time. She obviously doesn't have faith in me



oh gosh, my stepdad would ask me at least once a month if I had a date for prom yet and I'd just be like "lol right"

he doesn't believe that I wouldn't date any of the guys I know


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> oh gosh, my stepdad would ask me at least once a month if I had a date for prom yet and I'd just be like "lol right"
> 
> he doesn't believe that I wouldn't date any of the guys I know



haha my mom is sorta the same way! I have guy friends, but if I wanted to date them, I would've done it by now. I always say that the boys that go to my school are too ugly lol 

That's awful but true. All the good looking ones are almost all taken or jerks so my life= unfair hahaha


----------



## Stitch4Prez

Finally have a sig change


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> haha my mom is sorta the same way! I have guy friends, but if I wanted to date them, I would've done it by now. I always say that the boys that go to my school are too ugly lol
> 
> That's awful but true. All the good looking ones are almost all taken or jerks so my life= unfair hahaha



all the guys at my school were gay, creeps, taken, or otherwise not worth the taking

and all the male friends I've had lately have turned out to be creeps, so I'm essentially guy friend-less for now.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

My internet is so unreliable. It's was out of whack all of last night and this morning. >.<


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Made it to Disney ( whoooop whooooop
Contemporary is more awesome than last time lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Made it to Disney ( whoooop whooooop
> Contemporary is more awesome than last time lol



yay! 
Y'all made pretty good time


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> Made it to Disney ( whoooop whooooop
> Contemporary is more awesome than last time lol



yayayaya


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> Made it to Disney ( whoooop whooooop
> Contemporary is more awesome than last time lol



have fun!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> yay!
> Y'all made pretty good time





carlandellie said:


> yayayaya





scarscar93 said:


> have fun!



thanks guys


----------



## carlandellie

I love how 98% of Sarah's messages on tumblr are from me


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Made it to Disney ( whoooop whooooop
> Contemporary is more awesome than last time lol



Have fun Sarah!


----------



## carlandellie

Who wants to watch Tangled with me?


----------



## I Am What I Am

twitter makes me want to burn and salt the earth


----------



## scarscar93

scanning the autographs I got hoorah


----------



## grandfloluver

Cookie cake <3


----------



## grandfloluver

This time next week I will be ready for DL
yay!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i've got a lot that i want to do before i die

i suppose i better get cracking on that


----------



## I Am What I Am

nothing says "AMERICA" quite like setting off Chinese explosives in time to a piece of music by a Russian composer.


----------



## charliebrown

Just saw Brave, and, to be honest, it was just ok.

Coming from Scottish heritage, the only funny part was the caricature of my culture. I found the rest of plot to be pretty predictable. I also thought it had a "and they all got run over by a truck ending", where it all just comes together in the last minute. (ie, little falling action)

SPOILER ALERT



However, the scene where the bear almost kills her daughter was fantastic, and it gave me goosebumps.

NO MORE SPOILERS

and the animation was GREAT. Some parts looked like it was live action.

It kept my attention....but I expected more.
Not as bad as pixar's worst (incredibles), but not its best.

8/10

And the short... luna something...... really bad......not funny,the message has been done before many times..... worst short pixar has ever done.

2/10




And, now, charliebrown has officially disagreed with everyone on the teen boards......again..... just like old times.


----------



## charliebrown

I Am What I Am said:


> nothing says "AMERICA" quite like setting off Chinese explosives in time to a piece of music by a Russian composer.



'MERICA!!!

I told that spanish teacher, that if english is good enough for Jesus, its good enough for me.
-words from a true fellow American


----------



## I Am What I Am

"It's creepy that her dad checks on her, but it's totally charming and sexy that her boyfriend breaks into her car whenever she gets back from any outing so he can check the odometer and determine where she has been. And at one point Edward mentions he damaged the car in some way to stop Bella from going somewhere. If that isn't deeply sinister (horror movie slashers cutting the brakelines of cars comes instantly to mind) nothing is."


this is why when people say "I want a romance like Bella and Edward!!!" i cringe.


----------



## carlandellie

I ombre painting my nails and I like the way they turned out


----------



## carlandellie

sarahs picture


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's one of those days where i'm pissed off at everything.


----------



## scarscar93

trying to be nice and offering AP advice on tumblr but scared this people will be like "who is this weird chick talking to me about AP Macro"


----------



## I Am What I Am

Word Of God says that in Amy's Choice the dreams were the Doctor's and Rory's and that she has no dreams of her own


"but Steven Moffat totally isn't sexist, you guys!!!!!11"


----------



## scarscar93

I'd like to apologize to my gov teacher now, since AP scores were released to teachers today.


----------



## I Am What I Am

" There is an old Russian joke about this: "Americans look at you with phony politeness. We look at you with sincere hatred"."


#me


----------



## charliebrown

just watched toy story 3.....again.....and cried....again...even though I knew the ending.

I dont cry much. I scoffed at Titanic. Airbud? meh. I've even had a bottle broken over my head at a punk rock show.....not one tear. But DANGIT,  if you play Toystory 2 or 3 near me, I get in the fetal position, and start balling.


----------



## scarscar93

Toy Story 3, to this date is the only movie I've cried at.

I feel like I have no soul because of this.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Yeah, I just...I had a date"


wow why no


what kind of ending is that


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> Toy Story 3, to this date is the only movie I've cried at.
> 
> I feel like I have no soul because of this.



Nah.....its ok.....I went and saw it with a kid who has had the most insane surgeries and injuries ever......gnarly stuff.......broken ribs...torn acls.....never cried......add TS3 to the equation..... a river of the eyes......


----------



## charliebrown

so, i go to 2 schools.....and I found out, my favorite of the two, the guy who direct toy story 3 ( Lee Unkrich) graduated from there.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8c3QTV98yE


----------



## carlandellie

omg


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## carlandellie

No avatar or signature or pms for me until August 5th


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> No avatar or signature or pms for me until August 5th



What happened? Message me on tumblr


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> What happened? Message me on tumblr



Didn't you love it?


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> Didn't you love it?



Yeah I did.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

carlandellie said:


> No avatar or signature or pms for me until August 5th


What happened?


----------



## carlandellie

Monorail Fan:) said:


> What happened?



go to your tumblr


----------



## tinker22

I dont know either...


----------



## grandfloluver

me anywhere i go: i hope i don't see anyone i know.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

I think I feel a headache coming on.


----------



## charliebrown

carlandellie said:


> go to your tumblr



I feel out of the loop.....


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> Toy Story 3, to this date is the only movie I've cried at.
> 
> I feel like I have no soul because of this.



omg i am the same way! i cry like there's no tomorrow at the end.

i don't cry at any other movie except TS3


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> omg i am the same way! i cry like there's no tomorrow at the end.
> 
> i don't cry at any other movie except TS3



I cried during Finding  Neverland......and got teary eyed in saving private ryan.....i also got sad in some girly movie.....I forget the name.....and even if I did remember, you guys would think i was really strange.


----------



## grandfloluver

this is seriously a conversation i had with my mom yesterday
mom:hannah, you know you're really not a nice person.
me: well, just to the people i don't like.
mom: you mean everyone? i really don't think you like anybody.
me:



well, that's not exactly 100% true, but there are a lot of people i don't like


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> this is seriously a conversation i had with my mom yesterday
> mom:hannah, you know you're really not a nice person.
> me: well, just to the people i don't like.
> mom: you mean everyone? i really don't think you like anybody.
> me:
> 
> 
> 
> well, that's not exactly 100% true, but there are a lot of people i don't like



this is how I feel alot.


----------



## charliebrown

Reasons why everyone should own a haunted house:
Whenever you have a disagreement with a friend, you can always say " Well, I thought you wanted a job this october, but I guess not."
Your parents work for you.
You get SO MUCH FREE STUFF.....( getting to go to warped tour free this week)
fog machines are a great way to hide from the parents.
if you are good, you get a nice paycheck.
Great business trips.

Reasons why you should NEVER open a haunted house:
You have no life august-November
at some point,every year, you will pass out.
You will NOT  make money your first year......probably never.
You insurance companies will hate you, and you will hate insurance companies
Most people of the opposite sex RUN away cause they think you worship the devil.
Some church will call you because they think you worship the devil.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"The color blue in eyes is a recessive genetic trait. To actually get blue eyes, both parents genetic material must select for it. Thus it is a rare trait, which is why green, brown and other more dominant colors tend to be more likely in people's eye color."


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:
			
		

> No avatar or signature or pms for me until August 5th



Oh my god :O
I Already knew this but still lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh so that's where that's from


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh my god


----------



## CowboyErin

1 year until one direction omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

good god almighty


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Lol we're at the pool and this cm tried to get me to hula hoop and I was like omg no and he's like come on you're on summer vacation and I was like srsly I can't lol I'm a stick in the mud


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> Lol we're at the pool and this cm tried to get me to hula hoop and I was like omg no and he's like come on you're on summer vacation and I was like srsly I can't lol I'm a stick in the mud



YUNO at park?



I 'm watching TS3...again....cause I'm babysitting a kid and they wanted to see it......she thinks im the toughest person ever, and my babysitting reputation is on the line......

MUST NOT CRY!


----------



## CowboyErin

me: *does nothing*
me: wow im so tired


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> me: *does nothing*
> me: wow im so tired



all day errday


----------



## grandfloluver

I wanna see 1D so bad in Nashville next year. Well, I can def get good tickets, but being the selfish obsessive fangirl I am, I want VIPs bc I wanna give them my drawings. And just see them  <333


----------



## grandfloluver

The local commercials we have here aren't funny enough. I go anywhere else and they are hilarious. We need new creative minds hehe


----------



## charliebrown

since I took a leave of absence, have we had any YAGE's recently?


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> The local commercials we have here aren't funny enough. I go anywhere else and they are hilarious. We need new creative minds hehe



Same! They're lame here.


----------



## charliebrown

CowboyErin said:


> Same! They're lame here.



Our Colonel in Creepy....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8BbNysDo8k&feature=related


----------



## MickeyisBeast

charliebrown said:
			
		

> YUNO at park?
> 
> I 'm watching TS3...again....cause I'm babysitting a kid and they wanted to see it......she thinks im the toughest person ever, and my babysitting reputation is on the line......
> 
> MUST NOT CRY!



What is yuno


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> What is yuno



Why you no


----------



## I Am What I Am

hmmm the rest of the challenges take place in Shanghai, China. 


ten bucks says at least one makes me cringe


----------



## scarscar93

AH-HA-HA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnbMvidColM&feature=related

#tampathings


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> AH-HA-HA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnbMvidColM&feature=related
> 
> #tampathings



best commercial


----------



## MickeyisBeast

charliebrown said:
			
		

> Why you no



Okay.
And I was at Epcot this morning and we came back to relax. And I'm going to mk tonight.


----------



## I Am What I Am

what did i just read


----------



## I Am What I Am

what just happened


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> best commercial



I remember when they had that billboard with those caricatures.

It was so frightening.


----------



## charliebrown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab6iasqds18

best acting ever seen in a commercial.


----------



## I Am What I Am

why


----------



## TylerFG

Best CGI in a commercial ever.


----------



## charliebrown

Got 250 free business cards with my banner.







and it worked.

only prob is, she doesn't like mini golf...which is what i always do on a first date.....and its to nice for a movie....any ideas?

(please ignore all the skulls in my room...... I like pirates....not death, or the occult.)


----------



## I Am What I Am

superman no, das incest.


----------



## CowboyErin

boyfri(end)
girlfri(end)
best fri(end)
inter(forever)net


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> Okay.
> And I was at Epcot this morning and we came back to relax. And I'm going to mk tonight.


Look its the picture you sent me!


----------



## grandfloluver

i feel like my skin's sunburned, but i haven't been in the sun any today :/


----------



## grandfloluver

I should be in CA this time next week.  One day I am taking a tour of the animation studios.  I can't wait where are all these new people coming from? really.  it's like all at once....


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> i feel like my skin's sunburned, but i haven't been in the sun any today :/



gypsy magic.


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> where are all these new people coming from? really.  it's like all at once....



also gypsy magic......
am I considered new, or old.....for the record?


----------



## grandfloluver

charliebrown said:


> also gypsy magic......
> am I considered new, or old.....for the record?


ok
you didn't just join so not new lol


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> ok
> you didn't just join so not new lol



haha

i wasn't sure..since i havent been here in a while...any YAGES?
And i was thinking about restarting the invisible thread,but figured that teh new guys would find our secret


----------



## scarscar93

OMG ANTS I HATE RAINY SEASON
cvjvsdjdvsjdvsjkbvadjkb;vd

i don't feel safe in my own room anymore

i just had to drown a bunch in ammonia and lay out powder on my windowsill to make them go away

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE


----------



## grandfloluver

is the MM still even going on?


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> OMG ANTS I HATE RAINY SEASON
> cvjvsdjdvsjdvsjkbvadjkb;vd
> 
> i don't feel safe in my own room anymore
> 
> i just had to drown a bunch in ammonia and lay out powder on my windowsill to make them go away
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE



one time, 100+ ants came out of my drain in the shower, while i was in it.....


my face --


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> is the MM still even going on?



IJKLXFDGTIUHTDFSKNSKISADR

I remember those......
Captain Jack EVERY TIME!


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> is the MM still even going on?



l0l

Stacey's too nice of a character to have fun with


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> l0l
> 
> Stacey's too nice of a character to have fun with



scarscar, dont kill me, but who is Stacy?


----------



## scarscar93

charliebrown said:


> scarscar, dont kill me, but who is Stacy?


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


>







adFGSRVRCEwcwaerscrwstdyfubgjnkhjlkngbftdyvraw

I REMEMBER HER!!!!


----------



## charliebrown

look what i just found.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2624996


permission to bump?

and, who ever voted off peter pan


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> l0l
> 
> Stacey's too nice of a character to have fun with



hehe
that's obviously why it's sorta quiet on it 
Stacey just can't be handled lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

i still remember playing Gaston. 

that was the most fun I've ever had in a MM


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> hehe
> that's obviously why it's sorta quiet on it
> Stacey just can't be handled lol







_HOW ABOUT SOME *BONDING*, GUISE?_


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I forgot about the mm lol
figment got bored.


----------



## charliebrown

I Am What I Am said:


> i still remember playing Gaston.
> 
> that was the most fun I've ever had in a MM



If i remember correctly, Jack (myself) and Gaston feuded at that MM..... both had to big of an ego.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i still remember playing Gaston.
> 
> that was the most fun I've ever had in a MM



I remember being Rapunzel and just going to town with it. And there was that princess clique hehe

and someone was actually Flynn so I had someone to play off of


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> I remember being Rapunzel and just going to town with it. And there was that princess clique hehe
> 
> and someone was actually Flynn so I had someone to play off of



the first princess clique was in one of my first mm's....memories......

god...why did i ever leave?


----------



## grandfloluver

zayn's hair for my concert <333333333
JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL


----------



## grandfloluver

it always brings me back to reality when i realize his face looks like this when he runs hehe he's still wonderfully flawless, but gosh, i don't think i make a face like that when i run l0l that's saying a lot


----------



## scarscar93

I remember my first MM was in Animal Kingdom and I was Bo Peep and LE was Ken from TS3 and he was so perfect at it.

I was also a detective at one point but got killed.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I remember being:
Alice - Typhoon Lagoon MM (which I hated playing)
Figment - Disney Dream,EPCOT & WDW MMs. (Ugh,I miss the DD MM)
Brer Rabbit - Monorail Resorts MM (I remember trying to have a southern accent lol)
Rapunzel - Magic Kingdom

Figment's probably the only character I can play the best.


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> it always brings me back to reality when i realize his face looks like this when he runs hehe he's still wonderfully flawless, but gosh, i don't think i make a face like that when i run l0l that's saying a lot



dont talk about me like that...you make me feel like an object.


on a serious note.....what happened to the "Rate that song" thread?


----------



## charliebrown

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> I remember being:
> Alice - Typhoon Lagoon MM (which I hated playing)



I was mad hatter.....and a murder.....
I hated mine as well.....
we cant say we didnt try though.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

I Am What I Am said:


> i still remember playing Gaston.
> 
> that was the most fun I've ever had in a MM


Team Urston!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I remember the EPCOT MM and Tyler was Dreamfinder and I was Figment. We took over that MM lol.


----------



## grandfloluver

i was only ever in one MM and i didn't even finish it
I wanna say I was Rex from Toy Story but idk where it was even at


----------



## I Am What I Am

Team Ursula/Gaston 5eva

the only thing bigger than their romance was their egos


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

In 20 minutes, I shall have brownies.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Monorail Fan:) said:
			
		

> Team Urston!



Always my otp


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

I Am What I Am said:


> Team Ursula/Gaston 5eva
> 
> the only thing bigger than their romance was their egos


and Ursula's appetite for other players


----------



## charliebrown

Monorail Fan:) said:


> and Ursula's appetite for other players



i actually lold


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Monorail Fan:) said:
			
		

> and Ursula's appetite for other players



don't remind me
lol


----------



## scarscar93

I remember being Melody from LM2 a lot...

and:
-Ariel (I think?)
-Bo Peep
-Wendy Darling (Drew & I were murderers for this one)
-Aurora (but got bored and posted maybe once)
-Stacey
-Syrena
-Rapunzel


----------



## I Am What I Am

Monorail Fan:) said:


> and Ursula's appetite for other players



that too.


----------



## scarscar93

why do I pick such boring characters, omg

or maybe I'm just boring


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> I remember being Melody from LM2 a lot...
> 
> and:
> -Ariel (I think?)
> -Bo Peep
> -Wendy Darling (Drew & I were murderers for this one)
> -Aurora (but got bored and posted maybe once)
> -Stacey
> -Syrena



wendy as a murderer.....that would be fun.


----------



## scarscar93

charliebrown said:


> wendy as a murderer.....that would be fun.



bro my clues were things like housing blueprints, a pink sash, a parenting magazine

perks of having read the book

but then I was stupid and had glitter be a clue which gave me away so easily


----------



## scarscar93

screw it next MM I'll be yavn from VMK


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I have no idea who I'll be for next MM
what about sonny eclipse? lol omg
I got to stop playing boy characters


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> bro my clues were things like housing blueprints, a pink sash, a parenting magazine
> 
> perks of having read the book
> 
> but then I was stupid and had glitter be a clue which gave me away so easily



FINALLY...SOMEONE WHO HAS ACTUALLY READ THE BOOK.

my all time favorite book....

Why does adolescent culture look down on reading?


----------



## scarscar93

or I'll be Hipster Ariel


----------



## scarscar93

charliebrown said:


> FINALLY...SOMEONE WHO HAS ACTUALLY READ THE BOOK.
> 
> my all time favorite book....
> 
> Why does adolescent culture look down on reading?



bu that's what made it fun, pulling clues from the original source material and that way I would have won _if I hadn't used freaking glitter as a clue_

but haha I've actually read it twice. It was assigned in my 7th grade reading class and again freshman year in E1H


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I've only been a murderer
the rest of them I've been a park guest and haven't been murdered.


----------



## scarscar93

I feel like it would be fun to talk to Cruella or the Tremaines in obnoxious Jersey accents


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> or I'll be Hipster Ariel



PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!

epic idea....veterans only favorite past mm character murder mystery.

You play your fave character from a past mm.

and veterans only.
we should prolly have another mm at the same time and include new users.


----------



## scarscar93

or Melanie Ravenswood

but she's kind of already dead, so that wouldn't work...


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> bu that's what made it fun, pulling clues from the original source material and that way I would have won _if I hadn't used freaking glitter as a clue_
> 
> but haha I've actually read it twice. It was assigned in my 7th grade reading class and again freshman year in E1H



did you enjoy it?


----------



## scarscar93

charliebrown said:


> did you enjoy it?



ugh it was so good. Mrs. Darling and Nana are my favorite characters.

we watched the Disney version in class in 7th grade before we started reading it, then Finding Neverland after we finished it.

I'm still trying to find which edition I want to buy for my personal library.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I don't know why
but I'm good at playing boy characters
...


----------



## scarscar93

what was really fun freshman year is that we started reading it on a Friday, and that was the weekend we went to Disney


----------



## scarscar93

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> I don't know why
> but I'm good at playing boy characters
> ...



At least you've found your strength.

I should try being a meaner character next time. 

these nicey nice girls aren't fun.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> At least you've found your strength.
> 
> I should try being a meaner character next time.
> 
> these nicey nice girls aren't fun.



I want to play a villain 
but every time I want to I end up deciding that I can't play them


----------



## scarscar93

why am I posting so much


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

scarscar93 said:


> At least you've found your strength.
> 
> I should try being a meaner character next time.
> 
> these nicey nice girls aren't fun.


I've always been villains for this reason.


----------



## scarscar93

idk why but I feel like being Lady Tremaine next time

grouchy older woman, I could rock that role


----------



## I Am What I Am

i like being Gaston because it means i basically look down on people who aren't as great as me, which is to say everyone.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I don't know if I could be Merida
she might be a challenge


----------



## scarscar93

ok off to Sam's Club for dinner

~seaux classy~


----------



## I Am What I Am

hey look it's Agent Maria Hill volunteering with Dr. Horrible


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> ugh it was so good. Mrs. Darling and Nana are my favorite characters.
> 
> we watched the Disney version in class in 7th grade before we started reading it, then Finding Neverland after we finished it.
> 
> I'm still trying to find which edition I want to buy for my personal library.



Nana is great, I always loved Hook.... 
Finding Neverland is in my top 5 movies.... I recommend this edition of peter pan.(dont let the pictures fool you, its the real thing.)

http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Pan-Wen...341619392&sr=1-5&keywords=peter+pan+and+wendy

Basicly, the whole story is 3 books...only two of which are even possible to find.This is the closest to the original i've found. Beside Peter Pan in Kensigton Gardens, Peter pan and Wendy. (cant find "little white bird" to save my soul.



side note: great JM Barrie Bio
http://www.amazon.com/J-M-Barrie-Lo...UTF8&qid=1341619471&sr=1-1&keywords=jm+barrie


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I love playing Figment because I can give him any personality possible
I remember having him have mood swings lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

one time i started watching Jeepers Creepers and i was hardcore shipping the main characters


it wasn't until later, when i looked up the movie did i discover that the main characters were brother and sister


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Disney channel showing the wreck-it-ralph trailer
shyjtuymrygsgbf


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> Disney channel showing the wreck-it-ralph trailer
> shyjtuymrygsgbf


That movie looks like it will be good, even though I'm not that into video games.


----------



## grandfloluver

My mom has confidence issues in me. I'm not going to pass my driving test. I'm not getting a date for prom. I'm not going to play the piano good enough in church. 

gee thanks. Makes me feel swell


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Paperman is also a really nice incentive to go see Wreck-It Ralph.


----------



## I Am What I Am

". We later find out that the white aliens hate the brown-skinned aliens and have come to Earth chasing E.T."


well this doesn't have any unfortunate implications at all


----------



## TylerFG

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> I remember the EPCOT MM and Tyler was Dreamfinder and I was Figment. We took over that MM lol.



Aww I remember that. Not to mention it was the only MM I ever did lol.


----------



## grandfloluver

I keep on procrastinating getting a twitter. I might need to be doing that soon. My friends are wanting me to get one, so maybe it will please them.


----------



## carlandellie

I already wish Sarah was home ssiiighh


----------



## carlandellie

Some boys are flirting with her in Disney though omg


----------



## scarscar93

attractive male CM working Peter Pan's Flight: How many?
me: I'm flying solo (see how clever I felt for thinking to say that in time?)
attractive cm: Enjoy your flight
me: oh, I will.

then when I was in line for Dumbo he was working Dumbo OOPS


----------



## scarscar93

but seriously Disneyland is where all the cute guys work

and then there was that cute Swedish boy on the bus UGH WHY MUST YOU LIVE IN SWEDEN and why must I be so shy


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> ok off to Sam's Club for dinner
> 
> ~seaux classy~



jk we're getting Domino's

yusssssssss


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> My mom has confidence issues in me. I'm not going to pass my driving test. I'm not getting a date for prom. I'm not going to play the piano good enough in church.
> 
> gee thanks. Makes me feel swell



get of my back- the casualties.....( you will probably hate it.)

punk relates to everything.....

and I know that feel bro....


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> but seriously Disneyland is where all the cute guys work
> 
> and then there was that cute Swedish boy on the bus UGH WHY MUST YOU LIVE IN SWEDEN and why must I be so shy



I will be on the lookout. I'm so ready for it <3


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I will be on the lookout. I'm so ready for it <3



well the Swedish boy was a guest but STILL

omg 

I was like, "sign me up"


----------



## charliebrown

if it makes you feel any better...dating isnt all that its cracked up to be.......
I just came back from the weirdest...most awkward date ever......not "first date jitters" awkward...just strange.


----------



## charliebrown

wait a minute....I dont work at disneyland


----------



## scarscar93

lol the furthest I've ever gotten is eye contact


----------



## scarscar93

it's so much fun when an attractive CM tells you to enjoy the ride

'cause you're just like "oh, I will. I _will_."


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> well the Swedish boy was a guest but STILL
> 
> omg
> 
> I was like, "sign me up"



omg I'm sure lol I've always sorta thought foreign boys were hot, so that's kinda a weak spot for me

I'm honestly just excited to see California boys l0l


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg I'm sure lol I've always sorta thought foreign boys were hot, so that's kinda a weak spot for me
> 
> I'm honestly just excited to see California boys l0l



ugh this boy had such perfect bone structure and his hair was kind of combed in that cute downward swooping style and his eyes were so pretty and BLUE

like he could be an H&M model or something

and I caught him looking at me more than once but of course whenever I try to act mature and subtly cute it backfires big time


----------



## grandfloluver

omg why are my neighbors shooting off fireworks AGAIN? the 4th is over. They're nuts. Completely.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg why are my neighbors shooting off fireworks AGAIN? the 4th is over. They're nuts. Completely.



SAME.

I'm wondering what's broken: their calendar, or their ability to read one...


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> omg why are my neighbors shooting off fireworks AGAIN? the 4th is over. They're nuts. Completely.



'MERICA

I told my english teacher, I dont gotta read. The only letters I need are U S and A.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> ugh this boy had such perfect bone structure and his hair was kind of combed in that cute downward swooping style and his eyes were so pretty and BLUE
> 
> like he could be an H&M model or something
> 
> and I caught him looking at me more than once but of course whenever I try to act mature and subtly cute it backfires big time



gahhhhhh he sounds like a beautiful angel haha xD I die for the eyes, and if his eyes were deep blue I would've died. Did you hear him talk? That might have been my breaking point lol

me too! I need help in the flirting department


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> gahhhhhh he sounds like a beautiful angel haha xD I die for the eyes, and if his eyes were deep blue I would've died. Did you hear him talk? That might have been my breaking point lol
> 
> me too! I need help in the flirting department



he didn't say much but his family had the most beautiful and blatant Swedish accents

bby come back

and he was SO TALL AND LANKY gahh


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> he didn't say much but his family had the most beautiful and blatant Swedish accents
> 
> bby come back
> 
> and he was SO TALL AND LANKY gahh



omg I'm going into dangerous waters

I hope I get lucky and run into some hunky Europeans like you


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg I'm going into dangerous waters
> 
> I hope I get lucky and run into some hunky Europeans like you



oh and I saw him more than once that day. My dad and I were sitting down in Fantasyland and he and his mom walked by and I saw him look my direction and I was like _yes thank you lord_.

It was a good day, and I hope you experience a similar good fortune.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> oh and I saw him more than once that day. My dad and I were sitting down in Fantasyland and he and his mom walked by and I saw him look my direction and I was like _yes thank you lord_.
> 
> It was a good day, and I hope you experience a similar good fortune.



IT WAS FATE. I would've "accidentally" ran into him or something. Requested CPR. something stupid like that. It wouldn't have worked, but it's not like I'd ever see him again haha

Gosh me too I have 8 days over there to make it happen


----------



## I Am What I Am

protip: once you use the dictionary definition of a word to "win" the argument, you have officially lost the argument.


also you are a douche.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> IT WAS FATE. I would've "accidentally" ran into him or something. Requested CPR. something stupid like that. It wouldn't have worked, but it's not like I'd ever see him again haha
> 
> Gosh me too I have 8 days over there to make it happen



UGH LUCKY

His first day (according to his mom) was my last day there. ://///


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> UGH LUCKY
> 
> His first day (according to his mom) was my last day there. ://///


hahahaha
dang that is so my luck

I just want a summer romance with a cute guy who is not from Tennessee. DL seemed to have a lot of non-Americans there, and I love me some European boys so my fingers are crossed. I'm wishing on that star.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> hahahaha
> dang that is so my luck
> 
> I just want a summer romance with a cute guy who is not from Tennessee. DL seemed to have a lot of non-Americans there, and I love me some European boys so my fingers are crossed. I'm wishing on that star.



I'm wishing we end up like this couple, sort of:
http://www.thestar.com/living/artic...ures-couple-together-15-years-before-they-met


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I'm wishing we end up like this couple, sort of:
> http://www.thestar.com/living/artic...ures-couple-together-15-years-before-they-met



omg that's crazy. Yes. The Disney meeting different country thing sounds perfect to me


----------



## TylerFG

scarscar93 said:


> I'm wishing we end up like this couple, sort of:
> http://www.thestar.com/living/artic...ures-couple-together-15-years-before-they-met



Woah. Just, woah.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg that's crazy. Yes. The Disney meeting different country thing sounds perfect to me



yessss

and I've been considering trying for the DL DCP rather than WDW since DL has all the cute guys


----------



## grandfloluver

The bad thing is vacation me is not exactly as put together as the me who is at home. My hair is up because I can't stand it down when it's hot and I start to sweat. Its not exactly fixed like it should be. At least I wear makeup. That helps.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> yessss
> 
> and I've been considering trying for the DL DCP rather than WDW since DL has all the cute guys



Gosh I would! I'm guessing it'd be like winning the lottery. Just can't get enough lol


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> The bad thing is vacation me is not exactly as put together as the me who is at home. My hair is up because I can't stand it down when it's hot and I start to sweat. Its not exactly fixed like it should be. At least I wear makeup. That helps.



I tried to be all cute and Disneybounding every day of my trip and since the humidity at DL was almost nonexistent at least I had great hair days.


----------



## TylerFG

beep.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Gosh I would! I'm guessing it'd be like winning the lottery. Just can't get enough lol



well now I know WDW is holding out on me, so, yeah, why not?


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I tried to be all cute and Disneybounding every day of my trip and since the humidity at DL was almost nonexistent at least I had great hair days.



Disneybound is so cute sometimes :3 i do love the humidity down there. The weather over here is at war with my hair.  I can do a few cute updos, but not enough.


----------



## scarscar93

idc i still love this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clFq7xwxV-Q&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TylerFG

scarscar93 said:


> idc i still love this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clFq7xwxV-Q&feature=player_embedded



OMG I want a love story like this.

And so that's where your avatar came from...


----------



## carlandellie

I just started watching Once Upon a Time. It is so good omg


----------



## scarscar93

TylerFG said:


> OMG I want a love story like this.
> 
> And so that's where your avatar came from...



ikr?

this shall be me and Swedish boy, omg.

and I may never change my avvie/sig now.


----------



## TylerFG

scarscar93 said:


> ikr?
> 
> this shall be me and Swedish boy, omg.
> 
> and I may never change my avvie/sig now.



D'aww. Cat and swedish boy sitting in a tree! K-I-S-S-I-N-G.


----------



## scarscar93

TylerFG said:


> D'aww. Cat and swedish boy sitting in a tree! K-I-S-S-I-N-G.



lolololololololol

Google Translate needs a "lol not seriously" option.

And a sarcasm option.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oZZAZEzjgM

Damn it, why can't I have a relationship like Ross and Rachel?


----------



## Monorail Fan:)




----------



## carlandellie

Monorail Fan:) said:


>



gpoy


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

I do not like Chuck E Cheese's new design.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

I used to be deathly afraid of that mouse.


----------



## TylerFG

Monorail Fan:) said:


> I do not like Chuck E Cheese's new design.





Monorail Fan:) said:


> I used to be deathly afraid of that mouse.



And now we have a reason to be.


----------



## charliebrown

ah...I saw a cute girl once at a park....we spent the whole day together............then I found out she lived 2 states away............

sigh.....


----------



## scarscar93

monorail fan:) said:


>



why


----------



## charliebrown

Monorail Fan:) said:


> I do not like Chuck E Cheese's new design.



i kinda like it.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i just...i hear how the men in _Brave_ are basically plot devices and yeah, that sucks

but like...i'm not going to get worked up over it or give it more than a mildly judging look. 


because people of my gender and race have been regulated to plot devices for DECADES and no one seems to really care. And when we do say something, we get dismissed with "It's just a movie. Stop taking everything so seriously!" and like..._no_. Media is an product of our society. Society's opinions are projected into the media we consume and unless we actively point out and work to fix the problematic areas, we will continue to have problematic media. It's a cycle. 

so people can get the hell out with the condescending "It's just a movie" crap. You don't have a problem with it? Fine, but I _do_ and I'm going to talk about why it bothers me.


----------



## I Am What I Am

One thing that's really bothering me is the exclusion of Black Widow from _The Avengers_ merchandise. 

When the stuff just has Iron Man, Hulk, Thor and Captain America, I'm more lenient because those four are the most popular and okay, the Avengers includes Hawkeye and Black Widow but _i get it_. I don't really like it but I get it.

it's when the merchandise includes Hawkeye and leaves out only Natasha that really angers me.

Natasha had a HUGE part in the movie and these manufacturers are excluding her because "SUPERHEROES ARE FOR BOYS AND SHE'S A _GIRL_ BOYS WON'T LIKE ICKY GIRL STUFF!!!!1"  and it just...it infuriates me.  

newsflash: there is nothing wrong with boys having a girl on their merchandise. 
there is nothing wrong with having a girl on a team of superheroes
_there is nothing wrong with being a girl, period._
i wish more people would actually realize that.


----------



## I Am What I Am

in case it's not obvious, i am very interested/invested in social justice issues. 



i can go for a long time once i get started.

which is about once a day.


----------



## scarscar93

if Disney ever made their own version of Pride & Prejudice I'd call/fight for permanent dibs on being Lizzy in future MMs


----------



## I Am What I Am

protip: telling somone who's upset about something "don't take it so personally.  stop being so sensitve!" isn't helpful. 

it's dismissive of that person's feelings and experiences.

you do not get to tell somone what to feel or how to react. you are not the ultimate authority on what is upsetting/offensive.


(disclaimer: obviously all "yous" are general, and are not directed towards any specific person)


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> protip: telling somone who's upset about something "don't take it so personally.  stop being so sensitve!" isn't helpful.
> 
> it's dismissive of that person's feelings and experiences.
> 
> you do not get to tell somone what to feel or how to react. you are not the ultimate authority on what is upsetting/offensive.
> 
> 
> (disclaimer: obviously all "yous" are general, and are not directed towards any specific person)



this.

so much.

in 8th grade I had a panic attack and the school nurse told me to just get over myself.


----------



## scarscar93

how do you respond politely when someone you wouldn't date says they'd date you

uh


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I just started watching Once Upon a Time. It is so good omg



hm I've never seen it, but I really want to.


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> hm I've never seen it, but I really want to.



You should start watching it! I think Sarah does, and I know Drew does. We could have a whole fam(ily)


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> hm I've never seen it, but I really want to.



You should! I love once upon a time 
It's a really great show


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> how do you respond politely when someone you wouldn't date says they'd date you
> 
> uh


something along the lines of "well thanks, but im really busy, getting ready for _______."
does that work?


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> You should start watching it! I think Sarah does, and I know Drew does. We could have a whole fam(ily)



I should! Where can I find all the episodes?


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> I should! Where can I find all the episodes?



I'm pretty sure Hulu has all of them.


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I'm pretty sure Hulu has all of them.



Thank you!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## CowboyErin

Mickeysgirl34 said:


>



gpoy


----------



## grandfloluver

One Direction: We'll see you in 2013.
    Me: I'll see you on my computer screen.


----------



## grandfloluver

Best pick up line
    Boy: Hey, I like that band
    Even better pick up line
    Boy: Hey I'm in that band


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> Best pick up line
> Boy: Hey, I like that band
> Even better pick up line
> Boy: Hey I'm in that band



haha.
to bad no one know the Cosby Sweaters.(my band)


----------



## grandfloluver

have you ever seen someone so attractive that you can’t even look at them because it’s like you’re embarrassing yourself

omg yes


----------



## grandfloluver

i don't wanna go to camp tomorrow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DHS was a lot of fun today! nap time lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

acting camp on monday 
fudgkgbbrhdhyjh I'm so excited!


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> i don't wanna go to camp tomorrow



what's the camp for?

and Im a camp counselor again this year. I work with my best friend

First week





2nd week





3rd week





4th week


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

trying to be active on the MM thread
lol


----------



## grandfloluver

charliebrown said:


> what's the camp for?
> 
> and Im a camp counselor again this year. I work with my best friend
> 
> First week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th week


Cheerleading. No one is ever that happy like that all the time. It is torture! haha

and omg I love your BTR gif


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> Cheerleading. No one is ever that happy like that all the time. It is torture! haha
> 
> and omg I love your BTR gif



thanks
are you a counselor, or camper.?


----------



## grandfloluver

charliebrown said:


> thanks
> are you a counselor, or camper.?



camper


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> camper



be nice to your counselors....they hate it more than you do...and don't get mad at them.....they hate the rules as much as you do.


----------



## charliebrown

sitting here....waiting for someone to say something...

totally no-lifeing today.


----------



## carlandellie

I feel like watching Up


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I feel like watching Up



Do it.


----------



## scarscar93

sometimes I'll find a thread on the CB and as I read through I'll feel the need to make some popcorn.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I put red streaks in my hair today


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> sometimes I'll find a thread on the CB and as I read through I'll feel the need to make some popcorn.



Same. Oh and don't forget about some of the threads on the TPAS board.


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> sometimes I'll find a thread on the CB and as I read through I'll feel the need to make some popcorn.



I think I should go.... But I'm closer to cb age then tb age (18), but am still in Hs.(took 2 years of preschool because of my fine motor/handwriting)....

I fell as though I would be ran out on a log if I posted over there.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> sometimes I'll find a thread on the CB and as I read through I'll feel the need to make some popcorn.



me all the time


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> me all the time



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2953770&page=3

I feel like this one is going to turn into a doozy


----------



## I Am What I Am

i have less than one month until my 18th birthday 

i really hope i get the dslr camera i want 


i'd be fine if i don't get it but at the same time i really, really want it


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45361893&postcount=7

best


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45362052&postcount=13

I was waiting for someone to mention it


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45361893&postcount=7
> 
> best



Im on my iPad, and I made a really weird face because of this,and now, my parents think I'm strange.


----------



## I Am What I Am

since the theme of the weekend appears to be "things  people do that bother me", i might as well mention one of my top pet peeves.

you know when you mention a band or song you like to  someone and they go "ugh, that stuff is crap! it's not REAL music, how can you listen to it?"

yeah, that really bothers me.

i get it, you don't like that band/song. that's okay, different strokes for different folks and all that. but i happen to like them. i happen to think that they are "real music" and i don't appreciate your comments.

music is subjective, and no one person can define what "real music" is, because everyone has different opinions and tastes
/end rant


----------



## grandfloluver

I am in the crappiest mood ever. I dread tomorrow. And Monday. And Tuesday. And Wednesday until 12. So bad. Like awful. Please pray for me. No joke. 

The only thing keeping me going is my DL vacay on Friday.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am always paranoid I forgot something when I pack. Like I double and triple check, but it still scares me to death. It's just my luck to forget something.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh the hotel we stay at has a 13th floor.  I was a rebel last year and walked around it a few times l0l


----------



## scarscar93

Hello Kitty's Furry Tale Theater is like an AU fic written by a hardcore Hello Kitty/Tuxedo Sam shipper.

so awful, but I can't look away.


----------



## TylerFG

My neighbors are shooting fireworks outside, and I can see it from my computer, and they remind me so much of Wishes.


----------



## charliebrown

TylerFG said:


> My neighbors are shooting fireworks outside, and I can see it from my computer, and they remind me so much of Wishes.


hope his didnt go like mine did tonight.
it looked like this......safety nightmare.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDeYPblqDY

then everyone gets mad at me when i call them off.

People....wind+top-heavy, short launched fireworks= disaster. They dont give pyro licenses for nothing.

NEVER BUY FROM PRISIM FIREWORKS! THIS WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## charliebrown

my goal tonight is to bet 1000 posts,








PEOPLE BETTER GET ON SO I CAN ACCOMPLISH MY GOAL.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"The ABC Family movie Cyberbully. The focus of the film is a nasty rumor that was started by a girl using a fake internet profile to masquerade as cute boy. The main character falls for this and then attempts to kill herself, but can't get the child safety cap off before her friend arrives to stop her. The solution to this problem is apparently getting the government to pass legislation to ban trolling minors on the internet. Yes, That was the actual solution to the movie"


that is the stupidest resolution  i've ever heard.


and that's really saying something because i watch _Glee_


----------



## scarscar93

why is that post getting so many notes

why


----------



## scarscar93

well at least plenty of us feel impenetrably fabulous


----------



## scarscar93

omg


----------



## scarscar93

I don't have the heart to remove the countdown ticker from my signature.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Also, there was this one scene where Anakin and Asoka had to rescue babies from a platform sinking into lava. The show is normally melodramatic, but that episode took it to new heights."


....why were babies alone on a platform over lava?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

OF COURSE DEMI LOVATO IS IN NORTH CAROLINA WHEN IM NOT HOME
THE one time of year I leave my state for florida SHE DECIDES TO GO TO NC


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> "The ABC Family movie Cyberbully. The focus of the film is a nasty rumor that was started by a girl using a fake internet profile to masquerade as cute boy. The main character falls for this and then attempts to kill herself, but can't get the child safety cap off before her friend arrives to stop her. The solution to this problem is apparently getting the government to pass legislation to ban trolling minors on the internet. Yes, That was the actual solution to the movie"
> 
> that is the stupidest resolution  i've ever heard.
> 
> and that's really saying something because i watch Glee



Actually I think they were trying to get a no bullying on the Internet ban, because Emily osment's character was being brutally harassed on a website like Facebook


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> Actually I think they were trying to get a no bullying on the Internet ban, because Emily osment's character was being brutally harassed on a website like Facebook



It's still a ridiculous resolution. It wouldn't work at all.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> It's still a ridiculous resolution. It wouldn't work at all.



Agreed, at the end of the movie they said how some number of states had passed some law or ban or something against online bullying, but really how is something like that even going to work?


----------



## scarscar93

omg the suicide attempt scene

I truly have no soul.


----------



## carlandellie

My teacher called and he wants me to schedule times for behind the wheel driving for this Summer. I don't want tooooooo


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> Agreed, at the end of the movie they said how some number of states had passed some law or ban or something against online bullying, but really how is something like that even going to work?



Exactly, what if the person doing the "bullying" isn't from the state with the ban? What if they weren't from America? 

What if the "bully" used a public computer? 

and who, exactly got to define the bullying? I've seen people insist that they're being bullied when people are just disagreeing with them. 

did no one look at the script and think "wait, this isn't logical"?


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> omg the suicide attempt scene
> 
> I truly have no soul.



what movie/show/play/book?


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Dammit not again"


----------



## I Am What I Am

when did it become an expectation that children will behave like animals in a "family-friendly" restaurant.


----------



## I Am What I Am

today on "characters i want to punch in face"


----------



## I Am What I Am

maybe a nice rock or something, i'm not really big on violence but these characters really deserve it.


----------



## I Am What I Am

wow wait what just happened

everyone started shooting everyone else


HOW WERE THEY ALLOWED GUNS IN A COURTROOM??


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh so the parents were behind the original school shooting.

adopted the kid, took out life insurance on him and then had him killed for the money.


jesus christ i didn't see that coming.


----------



## TylerFG

I Am What I Am said:


> oh so the parents were behind the original school shooting.
> 
> adopted the kid, took out life insurance on him and then had him killed for the money.
> 
> 
> jesus christ i didn't see that coming.



What movie are you watching?


----------



## I Am What I Am

TylerFG said:


> What movie are you watching?



I'm watching Law and Order: SVU


----------



## TylerFG

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm watching Law and Order: SVU



Ugh. Really not a fan of that show. Although they do come up with some good plot twists.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm seriously in love with Abraham Lim. 

i really, really want him to win so he sticks around longer. He's such a sweetheart and so secure in himself and is basically a man after my own heart.


also he's very attractive


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

acting camp tomorrow
jdjdksjdksdjksdj can't wait~


----------



## I Am What I Am

why do i watch this show. it just makes me hate the world even more.


bile fascination, i suppose.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the last two episodes have had a surprising amount of racial slurs



and by surprising i mean "not really surprising at all because the world sucks"


----------



## I Am What I Am

the fact that there are real people who actually think like this....sigh. 

there's so much wrong.


----------



## I Am What I Am

god bless _White Collar_


----------



## charliebrown

guilty pleasure : Dance moms....
I love it, but hate myself for loving it.

it is complete trash.


----------



## scarscar93

My dorm stuff came in the mail :3

it's so cute


----------



## carlandellie

I'm so very lucky that I have Sarah and Gabby as friends


----------



## I Am What I Am

my biggest guilty pleasure is America's Next Top Model

i love it so


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm pretty sure Cersei Lannister gave that same reasoning


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> my biggest guilty pleasure is America's Next Top Model
> 
> i love it so



ugh same

but I can only take it in so many doses


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93

I feel like watching one of those second-rate fairytale animated movies from the 1990s

you know, that ones that would trick you at Blockbuster, making you think you were renting the Disney version of Pocahontas when _actually_...


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> I feel like watching one of those second-rate fairytale animated movies from the 1990s
> 
> you know, that ones that would trick you at Blockbuster, making you think you were renting the Disney version of Pocahontas when _actually_...



i actually bought one.


----------



## I Am What I Am

lord who invited Kathy Griffin on this show


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

FINALLY,updated my tr

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45415781&postcount=14


----------



## I Am What I Am

"claiming it was misandrist."

protip: THAT'S NOT A REAL THING.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

trying to be active on the mm

lol fail


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm offended by this episode.


EVERYONE STOP YOU'RE MAKING EVERYTHING WORSE.


----------



## TylerFG

I Am What I Am said:


> i'm offended by this episode.
> 
> 
> EVERYONE STOP YOU'RE MAKING EVERYTHING WORSE.



Still watching SVU?


----------



## I Am What I Am

TylerFG said:


> Still watching SVU?



yep.


----------



## scarscar93

Golden Films

lololololololololololololololol


----------



## TylerFG

I Am What I Am said:


> yep.



Yeah, I'm guessing you can see why I don't like the show at this point?


----------



## scarscar93

omg they just raided the public domain classical music for the scores

this is the third time in two different movies they've used "Night on Bald Mountain"


----------



## I Am What I Am

thank god someone finally said "lady, you're bisexual, it's fine. not a betrayal"


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh god EVERYONE STOP YOU'RE MAKING EVERYTHING WORSE


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh god i know where this is going

EVERYONE STOP YOU'RE MAKING EVERYTHING WORSE



this episode is so offensive to me on so many levels


----------



## I Am What I Am

i really don't think this is legal.


----------



## TylerFG

I Am What I Am said:


> oh god i know where this is going
> 
> EVERYONE STOP YOU'RE MAKING EVERYTHING WORSE
> 
> 
> 
> this episode is so offensive to me on so many levels



And now you see why I never liked that show, and never will. It's too rough. Everything about it.


----------



## TylerFG

And here I am again getting overly touchy about shows I hate.

I really need to stop taking this stuff seriously...


----------



## I Am What I Am

TylerFG said:


> And now you see why I never liked that show, and never will. It's too rough. Everything about it.



the crimes/crime scenes don't ever bother me, it's the offensive storylines that bother me.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i can't tell if the last episode or the one with the neo-Nazi racists offended me more.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think the last episode offended me more. 


at least the racists were never ever presented as right.


----------



## TylerFG

I Am What I Am said:


> the crimes/crime scenes don't ever bother me, it's the offensive storylines that bother me.



It's pretty much both, but the latter gets to me the most. And not to mention from what I've seen, some of the cops are kinda harsh, even if the criminals do deserve it. (and most of the time they do.)

#debatethatiknowiwillloseduetomylackofresearchfromashowirarelywatchandthefactimoverlysensitive


----------



## I Am What I Am

TylerFG said:


> It's pretty much both, but the latter gets to me the most. And not to mention from what I've seen, some of the cops are kinda harsh, even if the criminals do deserve it. (and most of the time they do.)
> 
> #debatethatiknowiwillloseduetomylackofresearchfromashowirarelywatchandthefactimoverlysensitive



Yeah, real cops wouldn't be allowed to do about half the stuff they do here. but TV world works differently then Real world so it slides there. Makes for more interesting TV.


----------



## grandfloluver

Day one of camp is finished. Two more full days and I come home Wednesday. I can make it. That's what I keep telling myself


----------



## TylerFG

I Am What I Am said:


> Yeah, real cops wouldn't be allowed to do about half the stuff they do here. but TV world works differently then Real world so it slides there. Makes for more interesting TV.



Yeah, true. But, I'm not really into that stuff. I mean, CSI is less gritty than SVU!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i can't wait for White Collar to come back :3


----------



## I Am What I Am

i love reading the articles about comic books and superheroes on Cracked.


i usually laugh until i cry


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> omg they just raided the public domain classical music for the scores
> 
> this is the third time in two different movies they've used "Night on Bald Mountain"



speaking of this, as anyone noticed "the sims" backround music is in everything?


----------



## charliebrown

I CANT WAIT FOR WARPED TOUR!





even though the lineup sucks, i got the tickets for free, so its worth it.

but yellowcard is going to be there....
MEMORIES!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Charlie Chaplin's youngest child was born when Chaplin was 73


----------



## charliebrown

I Am What I Am said:


> Charlie Chaplin's youngest child was born when Chaplin was 73


----------



## I Am What I Am

in addition to passion for social justice issues, i am also filled with useless information.


----------



## I Am What I Am

SVU is over and Indiana Jones and The Kingdom of The Crystal Skull is on. 


which i genuinely liked.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the warehouse scene features a cameo by the Ark of the Covenant.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom is actually a prequel to Indiana Jones and the Raiders of The Lost Ark.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the government actually used fake towns like this to test how nuclear bombs would affect the populations.


----------



## I Am What I Am

also, hiding in a lead-lined fridge was considered a viable way to survive a nuclear blast.


----------



## scarscar93

me


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> me



What is it you don't care about?

And keep the fun facts coming, tuatswhatiam.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Crystal skulls are real, though they don't look like they do in the movie.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the ants in the movie are semi-real. they just aren't as large or as fast as they are in the movie.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

saw Dug and Russell today in AK


----------



## Stitch4Prez

I just got my 10th tumblr follower!!!
I'm only behind approximately 7,000 followers....


----------



## I Am What I Am

A Superman story once correctly predicted the invention of the Atomic Bomb.


----------



## scarscar93

omg that new Barbie webseries


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh hey, so i got 6,150 dollars in grants and scholarships.


and since i don't have to pay tuition/room and board,  all i have to buy is books.


----------



## carlandellie

Almost done with behind the wheel driving with the teacher and another student. Borrrinngg


----------



## I Am What I Am

every time a person victim-blames, an adorable animal is killed.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

perfect first day of acting camp
<3


----------



## scarscar93

why are Lizzie Bennet and I practically the same person


----------



## I Am What I Am

protip: if you claim that a person is being "misandrist", you've already lost the argument.


----------



## I Am What I Am

protip 2.0: if you start accusing someone of being a "reverse racist" or accusing their argument of having "reverse racism", you have lost the argument.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the story where Superman adopts Jimmy Olson and then proceeds to be the world's biggest dick to him never fails to make me laugh


----------



## grandfloluver

Tomorrow is the last full day of camp! Raise the roof~


----------



## grandfloluver

I dropped an inflatable monkey from the 15th floor of our hotel today. Yeah. It almost hit the manager  hehehe


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> I dropped an inflatable monkey from the 15th floor of our hotel today. Yeah. It almost hit the manager  hehehe








get in trouble?


and yours ends already?
mine started today


----------



## I Am What I Am

a Spiderman comic once correctly predicted the 1977 New York City blackout.

the same writer would then go on to write a Superman comic with striking similarities to the _Challenger_ explosion.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i really hate the whole "don't like it, don't read it!" 


how am i supposed to know i won't like it until i read it?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm going to mk today to get a waffle with nutella and fruit on it YUM

In other news, zayns latest tweet cracked me up
“@zaynmalik: a very special happy birthday to my baby perrie !  x mwah love you x”


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

watching phineas and ferb and waiting for it to be 1:00 already


----------



## carlandellie

Another 4 hours of behind the wheel driving


----------



## scarscar93

but this Barbie series makes me miss the TS3 versions of Barbie & Ken


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

Going home tomorrow!! Heck yeah


----------



## grandfloluver

I am in such the minority, but I absolutely despise Zerrie. bleh bleh bleh


----------



## grandfloluver

If anyone was wondering, the password into my hotel room is mattress l0l


----------



## scarscar93

my college is having a Magic Kingdom trip September 1st

ok FSC u cool


----------



## TylerFG

scarscar93 said:


> my college is having a Magic Kingdom trip September 1st
> 
> ok FSC u cool



Hehe, that's the day before my birthday, and I'm gonna be in WDW then.


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's one of those days


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am in such the minority, but I absolutely despise Zerrie. bleh bleh bleh



GASP!
lol jk they're alright, they don't really LOOK good together but they act cute together  i don't really like them, and i don't really like Liam and Danielle, for the same reason lol but of course you know my love for louis and eleanor


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i kind of can't wait to go home and lay in my own bed and take a shower in my own bath room with normal North Carolina water because i dunno i just never like this florida water i'm weird


----------



## grandfloluver

Got my Disneyland trip tickets and such in the mail today!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> GASP!
> lol jk they're alright, they don't really LOOK good together but they act cute together  i don't really like them, and i don't really like Liam and Danielle, for the same reason lol but of course you know my love for louis and eleanor



hahaha omg same idk I just don't like Perrie for him, but despite what I think I am pretty sure it won't last due to their past and her actions lol I don't like Liam and Danielle tg either! Danielle seems so sweet but gosh they don't match at all. Louis and Eleanor are the only couple I like.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

another opening of another show~
curse you acting camp 
and the catchy songs you pick for the finale.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i kind of can't wait to go home and lay in my own bed and take a shower in my own bath room with normal North Carolina water because i dunno i just never like this florida water i'm weird



haha same i think that water is weird! I don't even know how to describe it but it tastes different than the water I am used to


----------



## grandfloluver

My friend is out on the balcony talking to some dude I assume. Touchy


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> Got my Disneyland trip tickets and such in the mail today!!! I'm so excited!



LUCKY! I wish I was going


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:


> My friend is out on the balcony talking to some dude I assume. Touchy


Oh she's changing it up and is sitting in the bathroom with the door closed now. Sheesh. 


carlandellie said:


> LUCKY! I wish I was going



I am so ready for it! The humidity will work in my favor for sure


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

_when you can't open a locked door_


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I am so ready for it! The humidity will work in my favor for sure



gurl there is no humidity

but have a blast!

and if you ride Storybookland and your guide is named Eric, let me know if he mentions that the Cinderella Castle in Florida is just her vacation home.

I made that joke and he said he'd have to start using it.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm like half-considering postponing my move to Boston until after I graduate/for graduate school and staying here for college and doing the Disney College program.


but if i do the DCP, im going to Disneyland in California.

because i have to get out of here, even if it's just for a few months.


----------



## scarscar93

five shots

one sitting

no flinching

get on my level


----------



## scarscar93

mom

seriously

you really need to ask if I'm interested in the daytrip to Disney my college is offering


----------



## scarscar93

I have to leave in like 15 minutes for my physical

hatehatehate going to the doctor


----------



## MickeyisBeast

magic kingdom was crazy today.
not to mention it was POURING rain for the first time this week.


----------



## carlandellie

I passed my driving test now I'm all set for my license in November


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> gurl there is no humidity
> 
> but have a blast!
> 
> and if you ride Storybookland and your guide is named Eric, let me know if he mentions that the Cinderella Castle in Florida is just her vacation home.
> 
> I made that joke and he said he'd have to start using it.



haha i know! 

we had planned on riding it and I definitely will let you know if something like that gets mentioned.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> I passed my driving test now I'm all set for my license in November



yay! i go for my license on the 30th of this month.  i'm kinda nervous


----------



## grandfloluver

i need a good book for the days before I go to DL when my brother and dad are golfing at Palm springs and i'm laying by the pool for two days.


----------



## grandfloluver

words can't describe the relief i am feeling since cheer camp is over.  PRAISE THE LAWD


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Well why can't it be blown up by a woman of color?!"

oh my god


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Blond _guys_ aren't dumb, just evil. Like in _The Karate Kid_ or World War II."


omg


----------



## grandfloluver

my roommate's mom brought some Krispy Kreme Doughnuts for her yesterday.  My roommate went swimming and those doughnuts were so tempting.  so, i obviously took one.  She came back in and everything was fine and she sat on the bed and was like "why are there doughnut crumbs on the bed?" O.O

i was all like:


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> yay! i go for my license on the 30th of this month.  i'm kinda nervous



You'll do fine!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

fhadhsdhsdhsdhd 
we got our class songs today!

steal your rock n' roll from memphis
the song of purple summer from spring awakening


----------



## grandfloluver

I think I'll be packing all day tomorrow DD


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm working on some Disney toms right now and I must say they are going to be adorable!


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> I'm working on some Disney toms right now and I must say they are going to be adorable!



You better post pictures!


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> You better post pictures!



I am so excited about it so I definitely will!


----------



## CowboyErin

got my senior pictures done today... dfgkhdfhg


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> got my senior pictures done today... dfgkhdfhg



My mammal is growing up


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> My mammal is growing up



I knowwwwww  I had to wear a cap and gown it was a weird feeling d:


----------



## I Am What I Am

and if i'm flying solo, at least i'm flying free. to those who'd ground me, take a message back from me.


tell them how i am defying gravity, i'm flying high defying gravity


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

me during acting class


----------



## I Am What I Am

"In Bones, it was revealed in the third season finale that Zack was Gormogon's apprentice."


that was when i sat up at 3 in the morning crying because Zack was my favorite  and he was leaving and ugh emotions


----------



## scarscar93

I have to pack for camp tomorrow

wah


----------



## I Am What I Am

EVERYONE STOP THIS RIGHT NOW


honestly, everyone was saying this like TWO WEEKS AGO.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i do not fear death, because there is no point


everything must die, why fear the inevitable? 


besides, there are much worse things then death.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i don't even know what i'm saying at this point maybe i should go to bed


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

so tired and hungry
I can't wait til 3 for snack


----------



## grandfloluver

sunday i would've went to the btr concert if it wasn't for cheer camp.  just another reason for me to hate cheer camp.  but, i don't have to go for another year


----------



## scarscar93

gahh AP scores are coming in?? and of course I'm stuck at my dad's house


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm sure this show will handle this topic with all the sensitivity of mid-90s sitcoms. 


which means i'm getting out now.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Anyone shipping Abrablake?"

no god please stop


you're supposed to be a professional twitter god sTOP


----------



## I Am What I Am

lol no lol


----------



## Stitch4Prez

Got my AP score in today, got a 3.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## I Am What I Am

"What if that happened here? What if our girls were home?"


so you leave your twin baby girls alone, is that what you're saying? because that's what it sounds like you're saying.


----------



## grandfloluver

the weather looks like it's gonna be nice when i get to CA tomorrow!


----------



## grandfloluver

i'm going to change my signature when i get back
well i might do it today idk


----------



## scarscar93

please let my AP scores have come today


----------



## I Am What I Am

"The worst part has to be Will's impulsive decision to play Rocky in order to get into Emma's pants-this would involve him having to pretend to be seduced by and have sex with Rachel."


i just....i hate Will Schuester so much


----------



## grandfloluver

well, i fixed it.  my zayn obsession is showing :3


----------



## scarscar93

when you apply for a single and you get put in a triple

ok


----------



## grandfloluver

i didn't put my october countdown on there bc as of right now, i don't even know if we're going. my dad's work is *supposed* to reopen two weeks before we go and he won't leave to go on vacation.  yeah.  i'm pretty turned off by it, but he says we will go in the spring if we can't go in october, so we'll see.  

i'd much rather go in october


----------



## CowboyErin

5 on apush yesssssss


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> 5 on apush yesssssss



whoa congrats


----------



## scarscar93

2 on macro (lol)
3 on gov (well that was generous of them)
only a 3 on lit. wut


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Finally got my driver's manual 
ugh,how am I going to memorize all this?


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## I Am What I Am

"I wouldn't say it's politically incorrect, I'd say it's accurate."

which means it's probably offensive as hell and i will not be watching.


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'M HOME FINALLY I'VE MISSED MY ROOM SO MUCH, MY OWN ROOM WITH NO OTHER PEOPLE IN IT <333333333333

oh and i'm getting my license this week, whenever my dad takes me
i coulda got it a month and a half ago but whatevs.
i'm really nervous now that i think about it


----------



## carlandellie

I want these ornaments!


----------



## poohbearluver

idk if I'm really late but I just discovered that there's a dis app and I'm way too excited


----------



## grandfloluver

Getting up at 5:45 tomorrow....even though our flight doesn't leave until 10! But, my dad is paranoid about security


----------



## scarscar93

trying to make plans with friends whose phones aren't very reliable


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> whoa congrats



thank you! i'm not totally sure how it happened... but i'm not complaining


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


>







poohbearluver said:


> idk if I'm really late but I just discovered that there's a dis app and I'm way too excited



there's a dis app? what


----------



## grandfloluver

I swear, I hope there are European dudes at my hotel in Palm Springs. There are six pools at it for crying out loud, so one of them better have some. I have until Monday there and then I go to DL


----------



## grandfloluver

My brother does no wrong. I do no right in my parents' eyes. 

On another note, nickelodeon being gone on my direct tv is driving me nuts. I need to record my BTR! It better come backkkkk );


----------



## poohbearluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> there's a dis app? what



yep it's called disboards mobile and it works surprisingly well ((


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i don't like the DIS app because it doesn't post
_posted from the DIS app for Apple Products_
at the end of my posts


----------



## I Am What I Am

me: i don't want to have kids
them: one day you'll change your mind!
me: no


----------



## CowboyErin

poohbearluver said:


> yep it's called disboards mobile and it works surprisingly well ((



awesome! i'm getting it then 



MickeyisBeast said:


> i don't like the DIS app because it doesn't post
> _posted from the DIS app for Apple Products_
> at the end of my posts


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> i don't like the DIS app because it doesn't post
> _posted from the DIS app for Apple Products_
> at the end of my posts


----------



## I Am What I Am

my mom keeps asking me what i want to do for my 18th birthday and like what i want and i keep saying nothing. 
i think it's really getting on her nerves but like...

i just don't feel like i deserve anything??


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> my mom keeps asking me what i want to do for my 18th birthday and like what i want and i keep saying nothing.
> i think it's really getting on her nerves but like...
> 
> i just don't feel like i deserve anything??



I know that feeling...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

gah why does the whole thing not fit into a post


----------



## grandfloluver

At the airport! Flight leaves at 10:30!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

sore throats are not fun ):



grandfloluver said:


> At the airport! Flight leaves at 10:30!



have fun!


----------



## TylerFG

grandfloluver said:


> At the airport! Flight leaves at 10:30!



Have fun!


----------



## carlandellie

In one year i'll be at a One Direction concert!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> sore throats are not fun ):
> 
> 
> 
> have fun!





TylerFG said:


> Have fun!



Thanks guys!


----------



## grandfloluver

Why do airports have to be so cold? geez I'm freezing lol


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> In one year i'll be at a One Direction concert!



Me tooooo!


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> sore throats are not fun ):



twinz even with sickness




CowboyErin said:


> Me tooooo!


it's so exciting!


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> it's so exciting!



i knowww! 



MickeyisBeast said:


>



what's wrong?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> i knowww!
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong?



i got a 2 on my ap euro exam
i know all the stuff, it's just i don't take tests very well


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> i got a 2 on my ap euro exam
> i know all the stuff, it's just i don't take tests very well



   

i'm so sorry, sarah. i know the feeling, i'm a horrible test-taker. especially in math. :/ plus ap tests are really really stressful


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Darren Criss ‏@DarrenCriss
I think I'm goin back to Comin-Con, where everything is magi-coooool... #sdcc2012"


you are such a dork sigh i'm so in love


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHN1hBtJCCk

AFTER WORKING ON THIS ALL DAY LONG my trip video has finally uploaded YAY (


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHN1hBtJCCk
> 
> AFTER WORKING ON THIS ALL DAY LONG my trip video has finally uploaded YAY (



IT'S SO CUTE, 
i was one of the first likes so when it becomes famous


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Our dance routines are so easy
except for our song omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Went through three time zones today so I am pooped. I am ready to sleep!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i love how this show features crossovers from other Marvel characters.


makes the world feel incredibly lived in and just _real_


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Like when I was a kid and my best friend was that talking robot Dad made for me."

wow my heart hurts and this is supposed to be my happy show what gives????


my bby </3


----------



## I Am What I Am

wow my heart hurts?

like i knew it was going to be emotional when it happened but still???


why  must my shows hurt me in this manner.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

this is going to be a boring weekend


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

comic con spoilers everything...
but omg this is amazing<3


----------



## carlandellie

I don't want to be sick anymore


----------



## carlandellie

Time for a theme change


----------



## carlandellie

woohoo double digits, 99 days till Disney


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## I Am What I Am

'Steven Spielberg, the movie's producer, asked the studio why they didn't just cut every scene with a gremlin in it and call the movie _People_, and they wisely backed down.'

Steven Spielberg gettin' all snarky i love it.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"It's his birthday today, you know? He's turning 17."


wow no why


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

I CAN'T WATCH THE 1D DOCUMENTARY TONIGHT ):
it's on nickelodeon and directv recently stopped showing the nick channels ):

Now I have to lay here, sick, and watch Disney channel :/


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I CAN'T WATCH THE 1D DOCUMENTARY TONIGHT ):
> it's on nickelodeon and directv recently stopped showing the nick channels ):
> 
> Now I have to lay here, sick, and watch Disney channel :/



omg I am the same way. I wouldn't have seen it anyways, but I had planned on recording it. It kills my BTR stuff too. It kills my everything.


----------



## grandfloluver

I have ate way too many sweets today


----------



## grandfloluver

Tomorrow is my last day in Palm Springs! Then DL early Monday morning!! yayyyy


----------



## grandfloluver

I got a manicure today, and I had to tell the lady how to do the Mickey Mouse on my nails and what to use to do it with. I felt like I should've done it myself.


----------



## carlandellie

big daddy flik


----------



## charliebrown

MY VHS PLAYER JUST BROKE!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> omg I am the same way. I wouldn't have seen it anyways, but I had planned on recording it. It kills my BTR stuff too. It kills my everything.



): I guess I'm going to have to find it online or something
Stupid directv


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I was gonna start my tr yesterday but i was sick so I thought I would start today, but I'm even more sick today


----------



## I Am What I Am

when you call your marathon "the politically incorrect NCIS marathon" i'm gonna side-eye you.



i know it's part of a promotion for Political Animals but that doesn't stop the side-eyeing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i lied i'll make it tonight


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I was gonna start my tr yesterday but i was sick so I thought I would start today, but I'm even more sick today



boo :/ feel better soon!!


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm laying out right now and there is this couple in the pool with matching mullet haircuts omg And I thought I'd seen it all.


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> I'm laying out right now and there is this couple in the pool with matching mullet haircuts omg And I thought I'd seen it all.



tru luv


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> tru luv


 

It's like they're flinging them around like they're in some drama movie. Be jealous lol not hehe


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45489600&posted=1#post45489600

started my TR!!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Well,my iPod screen broke
but at least it's still working


----------



## charliebrown

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> Well,my iPod screen broke
> but at least it's still working



did you drop it?


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

speaking of trip reports
i need to update mine


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

WDW Behind the scenes special
fntmfndjyfv <3333


----------



## carlandellie

I love love love getting unexpected texts from friends I haven't talked to in awhile.


----------



## grandfloluver

Getting up bright and early for DL tomorrow! I am soooo excited


----------



## grandfloluver

Guysss I start school back in less than a month. I don't want to :/


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> Getting up bright and early for DL tomorrow! I am soooo excited


HAVE FUN, SEE CUTE BOYS.


grandfloluver said:


> Guysss I start school back in less than a month. I don't want to :/


 I have a little over a month but still


----------



## charliebrown

todays camp agenda :
Dress in drag like katy perry
help friend dress in drag like Nicki Minaj.

I hate these kids.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> HAVE FUN, SEE CUTE BOYS.
> 
> I have a little over a month but still



THANKS GIRL!! I will let you know how it goes! :3

We go back the 6th of August! I seriously think we will be the only school in state actually open. O.O


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The cake that Lou got Eleanor for her birthday is the CUTEST thing in the world!





just get married

(i'm also wondering about the duck in the back of the picture omg)


----------



## carlandellie

where did monorail fan disappear to?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45504406&postcount=20

oh la la


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45504406&postcount=20
> 
> oh la la



even if its just the first part, prolly the best trip report ever.

My motto- more pics, less words


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

going through old gifs in my photobucket


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

finding out my friend has tickets for the d23 epcot event





but realizing i can't go


----------



## MickeyisBeast

charliebrown said:
			
		

> even if its just the first part, prolly the best trip report ever.
> 
> My motto- more pics, less words



Thanks


----------



## grandfloluver

It's actually sorta cold over here. Like 70s and windy. It's supposed to get hotter as the week goes on, but geez I was not expecting this.


----------



## CowboyErin

interviewer: so can you give us any hints on season 4?
kevin mchale: well im gonna be in a wheelchair

wow so specific, kevin.


----------



## CowboyErin

what do i talk about next in my ptr its too early to pack, way too early to pack.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> interviewer: so can you give us any hints on season 4?
> kevin mchale: well im gonna be in a wheelchair
> 
> wow so specific, kevin.



oh my god


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> oh my god



i know, right? he's such a troll.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> i know, right? he's such a troll.



He really is omg
I'm so excited for him co-hosting the TCA's with Demi Lovato


----------



## carlandellie

Headaches never seem to go away


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> He really is omg
> I'm so excited for him co-hosting the TCA's with Demi Lovato



Me too! I don't usually actually watch the TCA's, but I'm going to this year cause I love them both.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Olly Murs ‏@ollyofficial
Tucking into some GOOD OLD 'Cheerwine' getting into the NORTH CAROLINA sprit @kiss951wnks @crash_kissnites # http://instagr.am/p/MYoM_iHyRD/ 
 Hide photo
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

how did i miss this FROM THE DAY HE WAS HERE WITH THE BOYS
aka the best day of my life


----------



## I Am What I Am

i respect that you have a right to an opinion.

that doesn't mean that i respect your opinion.


----------



## carlandellie

I love Pretty Little Liars so much


----------



## nerdylightbulb

wow i haven't been on in forever. i have two new otps it's been forever


----------



## nerdylightbulb

James/Jo should happen on btr pls


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl4|sec1_lnk3&pLid=180246

honestly why are people surprised.

this is from the man who brought us _Family Guy_

what did they expect.


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's White Collar night


my bABIES


----------



## nerdylightbulb

so my rp character's girlfriend is going to have a baby and my character wanted to name it Simba if it was a boy. his gf shot that down.

so they settled on Aaron Zachary Simba if it was a boy and Cadence Ariel Rae if it was a girl. obviously my character has an obsession with disney movies. his favorite is Tangled, but his girlfriend wouldn't accept the name Rapunzel for a girl haha


----------



## I Am What I Am

i sort of want to watch USA until White Collar comes on but i don't know if i can take another hour and a half of Law and Order: SVU.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

finding out our school's musical this year is "music man"


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45517120&postcount=70

boom. roasted.


----------



## carlandellie

I've always wanted a guy to write my name on a fish


----------



## I Am What I Am

quickest way to my heart is bowties/cardigans/suspenders


second quickest is singing to me.


third quickest way is looking like Matt Bomer.


----------



## scarscar93

just got back from camp.

dance parties every day before morning & evening worship.

dubstep rave in the worship room Sunday night.

I have never been so sore in my life.


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh my god NEAL


i'm upset


----------



## nerdylightbulb

bb


----------



## scarscar93

finally caved and requested to join pinterest


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i already want to start doing something for our acting part of the recital
but our acting teacher is more focused on monologues now
i hate speaking in front of people~


----------



## grandfloluver

I actually did a dutch braided headband on myself today. I am so shocked I could actually do it. 

So proud :3


----------



## grandfloluver

the morning fog/marine layer is killing me over here. I chill anyways and only brought short shorts so it's cold until the sun's out.


----------



## grandfloluver

Watched World of Color last night from the balcony.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45518910&postcount=15
FINALLY updated my tr!




grandfloluver said:


> Watched World of Color last night from the balcony.



You lucky ducky!
~


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

should i change my signature?
...nah i'll wait til october


----------



## I Am What I Am

i picked up a lot of habits and mannerisms from _The Golden Girls_


----------



## CowboyErin

mom: dont eat now or you wont be hungry for dinner
me: trust me ill be hungry for dinner


----------



## I Am What I Am

Cory's inability to dance is really endearing to me


----------



## I Am What I Am

wow i miss Glee.

it's so bad but i can't sTOP


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Going to be social today and go to the pool with my friend


----------



## scarscar93

got back from camp last night
tubing trip on Rainbow River Friday
lake day on Saturday

I am going to be so sore/burnt


----------



## scarscar93

I move into my dorm a month from today.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Well that was fun


----------



## scarscar93

what am I supposed to even do with Pinterest


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm burned sorta bad. Eeewwww 
I'm going on a tour of the Disney Studios tomorrow. I'm excited


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I'm going on a tour of the Disney Studios tomorrow. I'm excited



lucky!


----------



## BK228

I Am What I Am said:


> i picked up a lot of habits and mannerisms from _The Golden Girls_


I LOVE LOVE LOVE_The Golden Girls_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It makes me happy that Niall (and Zayn) is (are) good friends with Justin and Fredo


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## carlandellie

New Four Weddings tonight!!


----------



## carlandellie

School registration is August 8th, school starts August 21st.
I don't want to go back


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i get to be at acting camp 8:30 am - 5:00 pm tomorrow

hooray


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> School registration is August 8th, school starts August 21st.
> I don't want to go back



i start august 27th lol i want to jump off a cliff


----------



## carlandellie

STOP mom
oh my god


----------



## scarscar93

my dad got us tickets for the Beauty & the Beast play when it comes to town :3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friends have been trying to sell their extra BTR tickets and im like yeah i dont wanna pay 80 dollars to see big time rush and cody simpson and then i was like wait where are the seats and she was like oh theyre like seventh row or something and i was like omg that's really close maybe i'll go

since i do really like james maslow and cody simpson


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:


> i start august 27th lol i want to jump off a cliff



i start on august 27th too
lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

sometimes, when i'm alone, i laugh really, really loudly.

then i realize how loudly i laughed and then i shut up.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> School registration is August 8th, school starts August 21st.
> I don't want to go back





MickeyisBeast said:


> i start august 27th lol i want to jump off a cliff


Y'all have no idea of the depression I'm suffering. My school starts back August 6! That's three weeks away. My inspiration is dead. 



MickeyisBeast said:


> my friends have been trying to sell their extra BTR tickets and im like yeah i dont wanna pay 80 dollars to see big time rush and cody simpson and then i was like wait where are the seats and she was like oh theyre like seventh row or something and i was like omg that's really close maybe i'll go
> 
> since i do really like james maslow and cody simpson


omg you should so go. James is sorta the bomb sooo yeah  annndd you could take pics of him for me l0l


----------



## carlandellie

going swimming


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Y'all have no idea of the depression I'm suffering. My school starts back August 6! That's three weeks away. My inspiration is dead.
> 
> omg you should so go. James is sorta the bomb sooo yeah  annndd you could take pics of him for me l0l



You go back soon! That stinks! In our county we're not allowed to go back before August 25th and since that's a Saturday, the earliest time is the 27th

&if I go I'll take tonnns of pictures!


----------



## CowboyErin

i start september 5th or something, that's the awesome part about living in new york~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

relatives: any boyfriends?
me: no
typical conversation at every holiday since I was 5


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> relatives: any boyfriends?
> me: no
> typical conversation at every holiday since I was 5



same here


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> You go back soon! That stinks! In our county we're not allowed to go back before August 25th and since that's a Saturday, the earliest time is the 27th
> 
> &if I go I'll take tonnns of pictures!



I know! It sucks. Hardcore. I never remember going back this early. I seriously think we will be the only school back in session in the entire state. It makes me seriously sick to think about. 

yay! I wanna know all details if you go! I would be so jealous bc it sounds like you'd have awesome seats


----------



## grandfloluver

The pact me, sarah, and val made ain't going so hot right now for me. I mean, the train is finally on the tracks. It's not really moving, but it's not going backwards haha It's just sitting there. BUT ALL THAT MATTERS IS IT IS THERE.


----------



## grandfloluver

We are going block schedule this year. And I KNOW I will have a free period(can't stay at school) and my parents won't get me a dang car. They don't get that I sorta need it for school. 

Honestly I am not surprised tho


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> The pact me, sarah, and val made ain't going so hot right now for me. I mean, the train is finally on the tracks. It's not really moving, but it's not going backwards haha It's just sitting there. BUT ALL THAT MATTERS IS IT IS THERE.



I had my train moving forward but then i stopped it and then went backwards and now it's just sitting there omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I had my train moving forward but then i stopped it and then went backwards and now it's just sitting there omg



hahaha omg pretty much same. My train hasn't de-railed itself yet. Let's hope it doesn't come to that l0l


----------



## grandfloluver

If...and hopefully when....my train starts moving it will be like going 15 mph on the interstate omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> hahaha omg pretty much same. My train hasn't de-railed itself yet. Let's hope it doesn't come to that l0l



I doubt my train will ever move I'M GOING TO FAIL OUR PACT

oh and by the way I am in love with your siggy


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I doubt my train will ever move I'M GOING TO FAIL OUR PACT
> 
> oh and by the way I am in love with your siggy



omg I am afraid of that too! We are such losers. I am always like: ok, I have until may. Yeah.... We will see. 

thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm intrigued to see Justin's birthday tweet to Selena tomorrow. I've got my money on "happy bday sel" 

if he actually spells out "birthday" and "Selena" i will be amazed
i've actually gotten used to the two of them, still not her biggest fan, but i can see the cuteness that they share


----------



## grandfloluver

I am either going to do a Cinderella themed prom outfit for me or Tinkerbell. Idk yet. Im not blonde like either one, but the tinyness of Tink matches me. I like blue/white dresses so that's why I might go with Cinderella. I have time to think about it haha

I HAVE TO GET A DATE FIRST *deep breathing*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am either going to do a Cinderella themed prom outfit for me or Tinkerbell. Idk yet. Im not blonde like either one, but the tinyness of Tink matches me. I like blue/white dresses so that's why I might go with Cinderella. I have time to think about it haha
> 
> I HAVE TO GET A DATE FIRST *deep breathing*



omg I want to do a Cinderella theme but I don't want like a big ball gown but I'm sooo doing Cinderella
but i'm not going to prom junior year unless i have a date, senior year i'll go no matter what though


----------



## scarscar93

less than a month until I move into college :c


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sorta ready to come home in a way. Tomorrow is our last day and I get home on Sunday. 

I wanna work on my Disney and 1D toms and that's about it~
well and some personal space from my brother. It's getting annoying


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm gonna go to cars land tonight to see what it looks like neon. I bet it's so pretty 
Radiator Springs Racers is one of my favs over here, if not my favorite. I feel lucky bc we got to do it three times with not so much wait


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg I want to do a Cinderella theme but I don't want like a big ball gown but I'm sooo doing Cinderella
> but i'm not going to prom junior year unless i have a date, senior year i'll go no matter what though



I don't want it big and poofy, but I want my dress to be subtly Cinderella if I go down that route. Have you seen these Christian Louboutin Cinderella shoes?!?! They would be the most perfect prom shoes. Ever. I'm gonna enter to win them :3






I'll probably go to my junior prom. I will be on prom committee so I would be expected to go. I would bet money it'd be with friends or dateless but I'd have to be there haha


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I'm gonna go to cars land tonight to see what it looks like neon. I bet it's so pretty
> Radiator Springs Racers is one of my favs over here, if not my favorite. I feel lucky bc we got to do it three times with not so much wait



omg Carsland at night is beautiful. so many great photo opportunities.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> omg Carsland at night is beautiful. so many great photo opportunities.



I'm so excited to see it omg  it already looks so realistic but I'm sure it's so much better at night. I always feel so crammed in the area, though. I've not went through it when it wasn't crowded with the masses of people who don't speak English O.O


----------



## grandfloluver

Sometimes, I feel like I'm not even in America here. English is the minority language right now.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I'm so excited to see it omg  it already looks so realistic but I'm sure it's so much better at night. I always feel so crammed in the area, though. I've not went through it when it wasn't crowded with the masses of people who don't speak English O.O



haha, same.

But, thanks to Carsland the lines for everything else are much shorter (according to what this one CM said)


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> haha, same.
> 
> But, thanks to Carsland the lines for everything else are much shorter (according to what this one CM said)



That's so true! The rest of the park is soooo do-able now. We only used one set of fast passes over there today and walked on everything else. That part is nice


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I just watched some Disney youtube video about the Cars part of Art of Animation AND IT LOOKS SO COOL I WANT TO STAY THERE
like it looks like you're actually at Radiator Springs



grandfloluver said:


> I don't want it big and poofy, but I want my dress to be subtly Cinderella if I go down that route. Have you seen these Christian Louboutin Cinderella shoes?!?! They would be the most perfect prom shoes. Ever. I'm gonna enter to win them :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably go to my junior prom. I will be on prom committee so I would be expected to go. I would bet money it'd be with friends or dateless but I'd have to be there haha



THOSE ARE GORGEOUS OH MY GOD absolutely amazing!


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> That's so true! The rest of the park is soooo do-able now. We only used one set of fast passes over there today and walked on everything else. That part is nice



oh yes.

and just think, as more of the new Fantasyland opens here, the crowds will all flock to that like Carsland.


----------



## scarscar93

my dad was briefly considering booking Art of Animation for the weekend we usually go in September, but since we're looking at going to Rock the Universe instead of Night of Joy there's no point to staying on Disney property


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I just watched some Disney youtube video about the Cars part of Art of Animation AND IT LOOKS SO COOL I WANT TO STAY THERE
> like it looks like you're actually at Radiator Springs
> 
> 
> 
> THOSE ARE GORGEOUS OH MY GOD absolutely amazing!


I KNOW. IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT. I am entering to win them on the 17th bc I think they are giving like 30 or so pairs away before they go on sale for the blu-ray release. 

gosh I want them so bad. I'd prob use them as wedding shoes too xD 


scarscar93 said:


> oh yes.
> 
> and just think, as more of the new Fantasyland opens here, the crowds will all flock to that like Carsland.


omg that is true. I'm ready and not so ready for it if that makes any sense lol


----------



## carlandellie

waited all week for that picture


----------



## MickeyisBeast

le updated my tr earlier today


----------



## carlandellie

professional hair salon, jp was my favorite client


----------



## I Am What I Am

"In Scooby-Doo! Mystery Incorporated, it turns out that Fred Jones Sr. kidnapped Fred as a child, taking him away from his real parents and feeding lie after lie to him, bringing the issue of parents not just lying to you, but not really owning you and treating you that way."


what the hell


----------



## scarscar93

giving this SimpleDisneyThings playlist a chance

seems to be pretty well put-together, let's give this a go...

LOVE how World of Color is the last track


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

I can't even deny it Austin from Austin and Ally is ADORABLE and I really like his new song lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I could live off of fast food. Seriously.


----------



## charliebrown

Saw Dark Night Rises, so i no longer am no longer avoiding the internet.



I didn't like it..... 7/10


huge plot holes, pretty predictable..... and other problems that involve spoilers.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i might just suck it up and watch The Dark Knight.

i'm not a fan of Batman but i love superheroes in general so i might give it a try.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Marvel girl 5eva


----------



## carlandellie

92 days till Disney, It will be a nice break from school


----------



## scarscar93

I feel like I should have done a TR for my Disneyland trip.

hmmmm too lazy.


----------



## I Am What I Am

in 2008 we went to the Disney Channel Games and then the kid who played Rico on Hannah Montana walked by and my brother yelled "HEY-O!" at him really loudly and he turned around and gave him a look.


----------



## grandfloluver

Today has probably been our best day. Great weather. We got so much done today. I really love the Indiana Jones ride here


----------



## grandfloluver

My cheer coach wants me to be at practice Monday morning. haha yeah right.


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I had such a good day today, once school starts my friends and i are going be so busy when school starts, we're literally doing everything together.

we even have our halloween costumes planned out oh my god we're being indians and we need four boys to be our cowboys it's genius okay genius


----------



## grandfloluver

I talked to a few British girls in the pool at the hotel. I was in heaven with their accents <3 I would've preferred British boys my age, but at least i got to talk to some British people *le sigh*


----------



## grandfloluver

I actually haven't went trick or treating at home in forever bc of MNSSHP. The candy is always so much better in WDW. And, the last time my friends went trick or treating, they went as whoopie cushions. O.O it was 6th grade, but I still didn't attend that little event lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

zallie one year tomorrow going to cry it's my fav OTP
i wrote a SPECIAL message for them


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> zallie one year tomorrow going to cry it's my fav OTP
> i wrote a SPECIAL message for them



really?! omg i love them they're my otp forever.


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> zallie one year tomorrow going to cry it's my fav OTP
> i wrote a SPECIAL message for them





CowboyErin said:


> really?! omg i love them they're my otp forever.


 

omg sarah that was the nicest message ever m3


----------



## scarscar93

I was sitting trying to figure out how I could broaden the appeal [of Disneyland,] so I was thinking of the teenagers and things.
We were out here sitting around the pool. I had my plans out. This was Diane. I turned to her and said, Diane, what can I put in this park that will interest girls of your age?

She said, Thats simple, Dadboys!
Walt Disney

so that explains it...

WDW should follow suit


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

my acting camp recital was today
it was amazing<333333

now,acting camp is over ):
i have to wait for band camp. ugh.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> omg sarah that was the nicest message ever m3



omg send it back to me because i lost it and i want to keep it to remind me what an angel i am


----------



## MickeyisBeast

mom: what do you even DO on the internet?
me: i have no idea


----------



## MickeyisBeast

OH MY GOD they really did prank One Direction
I'M CRYING THAT WAS FABULOUS ACTUALLY


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LOU AND ZAYN PRANKED THE OTHER BOYS
oh my god
she pretended to be pregnant
and give birth
in the middle of an interview
HARRY IM CRYING HARRY YOU IDIOT
NIALL IS JUST SITTING THERE LIKE HE DOESN'T CARE
LIAM CALLED SOMEBODY
"HARRY WAS THE WORST HARRY WAS THE WORST"
he was literally going "he he who he he who"

for once nick did something impressive, well lou and zayn did really but whatevs


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oops wow selena's birthday is tomorrow wow i thought it was today wow im an idiot
ew her birthday is on zallie's one year
WONDER WHICH ONE IS MORE IMPORTANT *zallie obvs*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when Liam called the womans husband and said im here with your wife shes pregnant but you already know that omfg I FELL TO THE FLOOR FROM CHEST PAINS


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I really want the shirt Haz is wearing mainly because it's the shirt he wore when he was in my city before my concert but also because i love it


----------



## grandfloluver

Going home sweet tomorrow. Mixed feelings about that


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so getting some colored jeans. I especially want red ones and I've wanted white ones for forever


----------



## Stitch4Prez

Today's the day!


----------



## carlandellie

happy 1 year zallie
hope pansy sees this


----------



## CowboyErin

Happy 1 year to my otp zallie!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's the TCAs today
can't wait to see Justin win every single category he's in
and one direction to win every category except for the one they're in with Justin, because obvs he will beat them


----------



## MickeyisBeast

of course somebody is getting a special dedication at the TCA's tonight because it's their birthday... that's kind of ridiculous. 

Justin Bieber ‏@justinbieber
happy birthday @selenagomez!!! everyone show love!!
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

aw he spelled it out


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

happy 1 year zallie
otpforever


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45569124&postcount=562


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45569124&postcount=562



omg


----------



## carlandellie

Mickeysgirl34 said:
			
		

> happy 1 year zallie
> otpforever





			
				CowboyErin said:
			
		

> Happy 1 year to my otp zallie!


 
Thank you Valeria and Mammal m3


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> Thank you Valeria and Mammal m3



You're welcome! m3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

that was my idea


----------



## I Am What I Am

[Chorus]
Thus saith the Lord:
Since you refuse to free my people
All through the land of Egypt...

I send a pestilence and plague
Into your house, into your bed
Into your streams, into your streets
Into your drink, into your bread
Upon your cattle, on your sheep
Upon your oxen in your field
Into your dreams, into your sleep
Until you break, until you yield
I send the swarm, I send the horde
Thus saith the Lord

[Moses]
Once I called you brother
Once I thought the chance
to make you laugh
Was all I ever wanted...

[Chorus]
I send the thunder from the sky
I send the fire raining down

[Moses]
And even now I wish that God 
had chose another
Serving s your foe on his behalf
Is the last thing that I wanted...

[Chorus]
I send a hail of burning ice
On ev'ry field, on ev'ry town

[Moses]
This was my home
All this pain and devastation
How it tortures me inside
All the innocent who suffer
From your stubbornness and pride...

[Chorus]
I send the locusts on a wind
Such as the world has never seen
On ev'ry leaf, on ev'ry stalk 
Until there's nothing left of green
I send my scourge, I send my sword
Thus saith the Lord!

[Moses]
You who I called brother
Why must you call down another blow?

[Chorus]
I send my scourge, I send my sword

[Moses]
Let my people go

[Moses and Chorus]
Thus saith the Lord

[Rameses]
You who I called brother
How could you have come to hate me so?
Is this what you wanted?

[Chorus]
I send the swarm, I send the horde...

[Rameses]
Then let my heart be hardened 
And never mind how high the cost may grow
This will still be so:
I will never let your people go...

[Chorus]
Thus saith the Lord:

[Moses]
Thus saith the Lord:

[Rameses]
I will not...

[Moses, Rameses, and Chorus]
Let your (my) people go!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my newest celebrity crush is Brett Davern because I am "Team Jake" because he is perfect ugh geez


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when they announce the winner for Best Love Song tonight on the Teen Choice Awards and theres drama between directioners and beliebers


omg true


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JUSTIN IN HIS ARMY SHIRT OH MY GOD hot


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i would like to thank potatos that justin and selena didnt arrive/walk the carpet together


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i love her dress it's fab but why does her face look so weird like am i the only one who notices it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

like minus her face she looks amazing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh sorry gonna be rambling about the TCAs for the next two hours sorry in advance


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if justin and miley dont win every award theyre nominated for (except twit, because justin should win that over miley) i will throw my tv out the window


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JUSTIN WITH SOPHIA GRACE AND ROSIE

SOOOO cute


----------



## MickeyisBeast

okay that was not funny selena and zooey


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ONE DIRECTION AND JUSTIN BIEBER IM SO EXCITED stop it im so excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

do you guys want to see kevin as a little boy

duh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

who are these people they are horrible get off the stage


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carly and justin match
GET MARRIED


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wow zac efron is so hot
thank god he won


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Louis Tomlinson to host the TCAS 2013
with co-host Scott Disick.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

If justin and miley dont win choice hotties i will cry


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MILEY WON and who in the world is this guy ian somherholder who like how did justin not win this guy looks like a hobo off the side of the street i am so mad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how did she win best musical group like she is one person how lame she didnt even invite her band and if you sang happy birthday to her i am judging you so hard because that is beyond stupid

i am just so angry with this awards show


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how has justin not won anything yet i mean it has been an hour and what is this i am not happy with this teen choice awards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's toby from PLL birthday but THEY DIDNT SING HIM HAPPY BIRTHDAY
wow how unfair because him > selena gomez like wow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JUSTIN SINGING CALL ME MAYBE
that was so cute


----------



## scarscar93

need.
needneedneed.
neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.
neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## grandfloluver

Home sweet home


----------



## grandfloluver

I like The Wanted's music but not really them themselves. That doesn't really make sense lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate how they save Justin for last like he prob wont perform until 9:59
just like that last lame award show i watched


----------



## scarscar93

why is my mouse freaking out

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS SANE


----------



## grandfloluver

I know I'm pretty late to the party, but happy one year anniversary zallie


----------



## MickeyisBeast

where was kanye when justin didnt win male hottie

AMEN AMEN AMEN


----------



## scarscar93

miranda cosgrove is still relevant...?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

HOW DID MIRANDA COSGROVE WIN I'M CRYING
omg i cant wait to see what everyone on the internet says about this


----------



## scarscar93

why am i even watching this


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ilysm taylor swift


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i wish i was taylor swift


up next: one direction and justin bieber

WHERE ARE THEY


----------



## scarscar93

it should not be this difficult to find a good picture of Peter Pan for this.


----------



## scarscar93

lol that introduction wasted no time


----------



## MickeyisBeast

BIEBER IS PERFORMING AHZDBSFNHLDSLFHASDFKJLHDSF

SADIFBASLBFHASLDKF hasklfadsf


----------



## scarscar93

introducing the people who are introducing the performer

uhhh


----------



## scarscar93

it would have been hilarious if he sang the overly attached version

but that's the only version of this song I know...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JUSTIN LOOKS SO HOT OH MY GOD BEST PERFORMANCE THAT WAS AMAZING 

THAT WAS SO GOOD ALSJDKFHKSDFJAHSDLKFJDSHFKLJDSFH adsf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

selena didnt even look happy her boyfriend won FOUR awards
prob because she only won one


----------



## MickeyisBeast

that was so amazing wow i cant wow wow wow


----------



## scarscar93

oh my gosh

the abbreviation hashtag for House at the End of the Street

_seriously_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

josh better win


----------



## scarscar93

at least Hunger Games beat Twilight


----------



## scarscar93

gordon ramsey...?

_seriously_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

 JOSH ILY SO MUCH


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ONE DIRECTION WIN OF COURSE THEY ARE GONNA WIN

woooooooooooooooooooon two awards!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lou BBY LOU LOU LOU OH MY GOD BABE YOU ARE SO HILARIOUS

they are so funny i am dying


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> gordon ramsey...?
> 
> _seriously_



like, of all people?

_gordon ramsey?_???


----------



## MickeyisBeast

that was amazing omg so glad they won three awards and justin won four amaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing so proud

harry looked so good with that beanie liam needs a shave lou so funny niall is adorable god zayn wow hot all so hot all of them


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tho die in your arms by bieber should've won best love song NOT what makes you beautiful

WMYB is NOT a love song, Die In Your Arms is


----------



## carlandellie

lol zayn and liam are now tied for my favorites


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just SAW A PICTURE OF LEEEEYUM'S NEW HAIR CUT OH MY GOD

he copied JUSTIN BUT IT LOOKS SO GOOD ON LIAM


----------



## beckyboo87




----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

YAY CARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLY

i dont like the song i dont really like her voice
but i love her
and her song "Talk To Me" is SOOOOOOO GOOD

I HATE WHAT SHE'S WEARING THO i love her so much

she is soooo presh


----------



## grandfloluver

Gosh I love when Zayn's bangs are down <3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i knew 1D wasnt there i was like what tricks are you playing on me
but liam marry me please and harry


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> i knew 1D wasnt there i was like what tricks are you playing on me
> but liam marry me please and harry



sister wives, brother husbands


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> sister wives, brother husbands



two wives, five husbands
we each get 2.5


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I FORGOT THE BACHELORETTE FINALE WAS ON TONIGHT USUALLY IT'S MONDAYS OH NO I HATE MYSELF

because i got on twitter and everyone was talking about who won ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

im surprised i lost no followers but instead gained two
all i did was reblog text posts omg


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> two wives, five husbands
> we each get 2.5



who will be the .5 we each get?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

im taking my ice cream and getting off of the internet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> who will be the .5 we each get?



Liam because he's both of our favorites
I CALL HARRY AND NIALL and .5 OF LIAM


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> Liam because he's both of our favorites
> I CALL HARRY AND NIALL and .5 OF LIAM



alright i get louis, zayn, and .5 of liam


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> alright i get louis, zayn, and .5 of liam



sounds like a plan <3


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> sounds like a plan <3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>



harry omg is he putting a glue stick up his nose or


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wow remember when I saw One Direction in concert and it was the best night of my entire life wow it was so amazing how did I not cry because I'm about to cry just thinking about it

i hope y'all that are going on their next year's tour have such a good time because the moment when they run out on stage is so AMAZING and BEAUTIFUL, it's so crazy the crowd is going insane as the screen counts down and then BOOM the sign says we've arrived and they come running out on stage and they are right there in front of you and they exist they are real and you dont know how to react and you will never forget that one moment for the rest of your life


----------



## CowboyErin

seriously only kevin mchale could pull off these pants how does he do it he needs to stop


----------



## I Am What I Am

some of the outfits from the TCAs tonight omg i laughed.


they were _so bad_


----------



## CowboyErin

I Am What I Am said:


> some of the outfits from the TCAs tonight omg i laughed.
> 
> 
> they were _so bad_



like kevin's pants? those were pretty bad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm the Lucy Hale of my friend group


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Happy 2 year anniversary to One Direction


----------



## MickeyisBeast

poor poor arie


----------



## scarscar93

I swear my dad is psychic.

Two minutes after I wake up, he calls me to tell me his friend could get us tickets to see Wicked when it comes to town.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the amount of awkward that came from demi and kevin last night was insane oh my god


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> the amount of awkward that came from demi and kevin last night was insane oh my god



omg when they showed kevin's boyband days bahahahhaha


----------



## I Am What I Am

CowboyErin said:


> like kevin's pants? those were pretty bad



YES. omg when i first saw them i burst into laughter. Who picked those out?


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm so in love


----------



## I Am What I Am

cant. stop. _laughing_


----------



## CowboyErin

I Am What I Am said:


> YES. omg when i first saw them i burst into laughter. Who picked those out?



ME TOO. omg i love him to death but some of the things that boy wears  I'm pretty sure he picked them out himself, he can be really eccentric in his fashion choices sometimes xD Did you see what he wore on the red carpet? omg


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## PlutosRHM55

Adding a small two cents here, it's been awhile


----------



## CowboyErin

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Adding a small two cents here, it's been awhile



Hey, Timmy!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

CowboyErin said:


> Hey, Timmy!



Hi Erin! Long time, no see  What's up?


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## CowboyErin

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Hi Erin! Long time, no see  What's up?



I know! Not much at all, how about you?


----------



## grandfloluver

i used to have the biggest crush on ricky ullman from phil of the future l0l


----------



## grandfloluver

it sometimes bothers me when Carlos gets absolutely no credit for making call me maybe big.  it was his video on his youtube channel.  grr


----------



## PlutosRHM55

CowboyErin said:


> I know! Not much at all, how about you?



Hmmm... nothing much, a bit sick today, just about it there.


----------



## grandfloluver

i need to take off my ticker from my sig

but i am in love with its zaynness <3


----------



## grandfloluver

i got my schedule in for next year and i am supposed to have Shakespeare and Literature.  ummmm no.  no way.  i didn't even sign up for that.  I am going tomorrow and throwing my tantrum to get it fixed omg


----------



## CowboyErin

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Hmmm... nothing much, a bit sick today, just about it there.



I'm sorry that you're sick :/. I was sick all last week, it sucked. How've you been?


----------



## PlutosRHM55

CowboyErin said:


> I'm sorry that you're sick :/. I was sick all last week, it sucked. How've you been?



Yeah, I thought it was allergies at first, but it's been so on and off. Awww... sorry to hear about that, glad to hear you're better.

I've been good, no Disney trips lately of course, but I got to go to NYC and saw my first Broadway shows


----------



## grandfloluver

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Adding a small two cents here, it's been awhile



hai timmy! it's been a while


----------



## CowboyErin

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Yeah, I thought it was allergies at first, but it's been so on and off. Awww... sorry to hear about that, glad to hear you're better.
> 
> I've been good, no Disney trips lately of course, but I got to go to NYC and saw my first Broadway shows



That's lame, but I totally know how you feel. Thank you!

Really? I'm sorry  NYC is awesome though, you'll love it! I went there in March with my chorus and it was awesome. I'm going to Disney for my 18th birthday, but it'll also be the last trip I take with my family before going off to college, so I'm sure it'll be pretty emotional.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## PlutosRHM55

grandfloluver said:


> hai timmy! it's been a while



Hi Hannah! Yup, it has. How are you?



CowboyErin said:


> That's lame, but I totally know how you feel. Thank you!
> 
> Really? I'm sorry  NYC is awesome though, you'll love it! I went there in March with my chorus and it was awesome. I'm going to Disney for my 18th birthday, but it'll also be the last trip I take with my family before going off to college, so I'm sure it'll be pretty emotional.



Oh I already went, I just like the hyper emoticon  It is a fun place, a shame I was only there for a weekend  Oh that's cool! Is that what the December PTR is for? I may have to stop by. Well, I hope you have a great time, I've always wanted to go around that time.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

2 weeks of freedom before band camp
hooray

ugh i miss acting camp~


----------



## grandfloluver

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Hi Hannah! Yup, it has. How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I already went, I just like the hyper emoticon  It is a fun place, a shame I was only there for a weekend  Oh that's cool! Is that what the December PTR is for? I may have to stop by. Well, I hope you have a great time, I've always wanted to go around that time.



good!  Just got back from Disneyland yesterday and had an awesome time.  my school starts back in like two weeks so you can imagine how thrilled i am about that haha


----------



## CowboyErin

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Oh I already went, I just like the hyper emoticon  It is a fun place, a shame I was only there for a weekend  Oh that's cool! Is that what the December PTR is for? I may have to stop by. Well, I hope you have a great time, I've always wanted to go around that time.



Sorry, I can't read xD I'm glad you liked it! Yeah it is, but unfortunately I started it too early and there's not much for me to talk about. I love going in December, it's awesome to see all the Christmas decorations


----------



## PlutosRHM55

grandfloluver said:


> good!  Just got back from Disneyland yesterday and had an awesome time.  my school starts back in like two weeks so you can imagine how thrilled i am about that haha



That's awesome, how was it? And school? In two weeks? I would die. Thank god I have another month or so, but then driver's ed starts for me too. Uggghhhh...


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

finding out we have a clarinet sectional this week


----------



## PlutosRHM55

CowboyErin said:


> Sorry, I can't read xD I'm glad you liked it! Yeah it is, but unfortunately I started it too early and there's not much for me to talk about. I love going in December, it's awesome to see all the Christmas decorations



lol Thanks!  

Oh, that's okay! It's never too early to start a PTR especially when you only have a few months. Try asking questions or talking about certain things you love about Disney. It will help keep the TR going until you start booking your rooms and ADRs.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

gpoy


----------



## grandfloluver

PlutosRHM55 said:


> That's awesome, how was it? And school? In two weeks? I would die. Thank god I have another month or so, but then driver's ed starts for me too. Uggghhhh...



it was great!  Especially Carsland.  I loved Radiator Springs Racers, but the whole land is soo pretty at night.  It was crazy how realistic to the movie it all was.  

and gosh i know.  i am so depressed about it.  my school really has issues with our starting and ending times.  first to open.  last to close.  it sucks lol I had drivers ed last year and it wasn't too bad.  I got my permit through it but I didn't hardly do anything but sit there.  I actually go to get my license monday! eek


----------



## PlutosRHM55

grandfloluver said:


> it was great!  Especially Carsland.  I loved Radiator Springs Racers, but the whole land is soo pretty at night.  It was crazy how realistic to the movie it all was.
> 
> and gosh i know.  i am so depressed about it.  my school really has issues with our starting and ending times.  first to open.  last to close.  it sucks lol I had drivers ed last year and it wasn't too bad.  I got my permit through it but I didn't hardly do anything but sit there.  I actually go to get my license monday! eek



Cool! I saw videos on YouTube the day it opened and I really wanna go now. Hopefully next year since we may be going to California  

Same with my school though we usually have reason to. I'm not worried about Driver's Ed being bad or anything, just having to get to classes everyday and stuff. Also, I'm such a nervous wreck driving, it's awful. Thank god I've been out on the road once. Luckily, I don't need a permit here.  Oh that's so cool! Good luck with that!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i just got my driver's manual a few weeks ago and i'm not ready to take driver's ed. I'm not going to memorize all of this. 
i know a few people who are taking the summer classes now but i couldn't do it because of acting camp so i'm taking the fall classes.


----------



## grandfloluver

Random Person On Twitter/Tumblr: Do you realize that there's 5 girls, who are walking on this earth right now. Not knowing that they're gonna marry One Direction one day.
    Me: lol im sitting right now.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me and my best friends are playing Paint Twister tomorrow! I am beyond excited I've been wanting to do it so badly all summer

we're going to make such a mess CAN'T WAIT


----------



## grandfloluver

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Cool! I saw videos on YouTube the day it opened and I really wanna go now. Hopefully next year since we may be going to California
> 
> Same with my school though we usually have reason to. I'm not worried about Driver's Ed being bad or anything, just having to get to classes everyday and stuff. Also, I'm such a nervous wreck driving, it's awful. Thank god I've been out on the road once. Luckily, I don't need a permit here.  Oh that's so cool! Good luck with that!



It really is nice out there!  There are certain rides there that I like a ton better than at WDW, but WDW is still my favorite.  the Carsland mess was like TSM ropedrop on steroids.  I have never been to a rope drop like that in my life lol

omg lucky!  You can't get both your license and permit through our Drivers Ed, so i ended up getting my permit.  I think the written test is harder anyways, so i sorta lucked out.  I am getting better at driving.  parking and backing up aren't my specialties, but i manage


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Random Person On Twitter/Tumblr: Do you realize that there's 5 girls, who are walking on this earth right now. Not knowing that they're gonna marry One Direction one day.
> Me: lol im sitting right now.



gpoy


----------



## PlutosRHM55

grandfloluver said:


> It really is nice out there!  There are certain rides there that I like a ton better than at WDW, but WDW is still my favorite.  the Carsland mess was like TSM ropedrop on steroids.  I have never been to a rope drop like that in my life lol
> 
> omg lucky!  You can't get both your license and permit through our Drivers Ed, so i ended up getting my permit.  I think the written test is harder anyways, so i sorta lucked out.  I am getting better at driving.  parking and backing up aren't my specialties, but i manage



Wow! I can imagine. Hopefully it won't be like TSM and the mad dash persay will end.

Through our Driver's Ed, you just take the class and then once you are done you can go get your license either through them or wait it out. And I'm the same way with those two. I mean, I can back out my driveway fine, but parking is like rocket science to me. My mom thinks I'm crazy, but I just can't do it. Driving itself, fairly easy, though I've only driven on back roads and such (at 30 MPH)


----------



## scarscar93

omg

the love calculator commercial

'selena tested her relationship with justin. it didn't look good, but she didn't listen'

ahahahahaha


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

me listening to pandora


----------



## MickeyisBeast

updated my tr

party

i decided i'll just update every monday and thursday to make my life easier


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## grandfloluver

I got some new blue rhinestoned glasses and they are super cute :3


----------



## grandfloluver

I never know the date or sometimes the day in the summer :O


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh wow exactly two weeks until my 18th birthday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://selena-marie-drew-bieber.tumblr.com/post/27868502146/new-video-of-justin-and-selena-backstage-at-the

oh my god IT'S REAL

"are you trying to outdo me, you trying to outdo me?"
"no they were singing happy birthday to me!"


----------



## PlutosRHM55




----------



## scarscar93

srsly wickham


----------



## MickeyisBeast

gahhhhh we're playing paint twister today and then having a disney movie marathon!

but first i've got to go apply for jobs ):


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Still sick, but got to miss swim practice. Now I begin my AP Bio work


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

finding out we're taking a private tour at disney in december


----------



## MickeyisBeast

why did somebody make a Bachelor Pad thread because SPOILERS thanks wow thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

selena cried when justin gave her a 20 minutes speech on her birthday?

well

id cry if he asked me where the bathroom is


----------



## scarscar93

$100 in unused graduation checks

sweeet


----------



## scarscar93

poor bingley

mrs. bennet omg stop


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> gahhhhh we're playing paint twister today and then having a disney movie marathon!
> 
> but first i've got to go apply for jobs ):



omg you're applying for jobs? I'll pray for you


----------



## grandfloluver

My Disney shoes are almost finished. I will post pics later. I am so excited to wear them


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg you're applying for jobs? I'll pray for you



yeah my parents aren't letting me get my license until i get a job so i can pay for gas for my car

so once i get a job i won't be on the internet anymore lol especially once school starts, i'll be having a life this year ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> yeah my parents aren't letting me get my license until i get a job so i can pay for gas for my car
> 
> so once i get a job i won't be on the internet anymore lol especially once school starts, i'll be having a life this year ugh



gosh that stinks! I'm surprised my parents haven't gone down that route yet. I do some artsy stuff for people and I do make good money on that, so it works for now. 

awwww :/ what kinds of stuff are you having to apply for? I'd probably try to get a job at the mall if I had to lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I watched Miley's new movie LOL last night and it had no plot whatsoever and it was such a cliche but i still liked it lol even though she was looking rough in most of the movie and the love interest looks like he's had some plastic surgery done

whoops


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> gosh that stinks! I'm surprised my parents haven't gone down that route yet. I do some artsy stuff for people and I do make good money on that, so it works for now.
> 
> awwww :/ what kinds of stuff are you having to apply for? I'd probably try to get a job at the mall if I had to lol



i know lol but at least i'll have money
we didn't go today because my mom was busy but ugh we'll probably be going thursday
and i dunno zaxbys is hiring but i dont want to work there
harris teeter sounds like a better option
i dunno i think it'd be cool to work in the Disney Store at the mall


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i know lol but at least i'll have money
> we didn't go today because my mom was busy but ugh we'll probably be going thursday
> and i dunno zaxbys is hiring but i dont want to work there
> harris teeter sounds like a better option
> i dunno i think it'd be cool to work in the Disney Store at the mall



haha right
omg i hope everything works out ok for ya! I have always thought working at the Disney Store might be cool too. 

I'd almost never work for fast food bc I don't want it to ruin my food obsession lol


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

The threads and the *new~not so new* people here make me roll my eyes, seriously lol, and just like omg what the heck Stupidity. why omg

Me everyday:


----------



## grandfloluver

I need to watch last weeks pll
I've not been consistent with it all summer


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Finally got to watch the Producers. HILARIOUS!


----------



## grandfloluver

My Disney shoes


----------



## I Am What I Am

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Finally got to watch the Producers. HILARIOUS!



 The Producers is one of my FAVORITES. We were supposed to go to a production of it but they cancelled the date.


----------



## I Am What I Am

maybe i'll move to canada. 

universal healthcare, marriage equality, bagged milk- they've got it all. 



also i'd get free gasoline.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I Am What I Am said:


> The Producers is one of my FAVORITES. We were supposed to go to a production of it but they cancelled the date.



It was so funny! I've heard many good things about it from other theater kids so I had to see it. Matthew Broderick and Nathan Lane are epic though I absolutely loved Roger and Carmen (especially since Roger Bart was the singing voice of Hercules). Anyways, awww... sorry to hear about that. They had a production near where I am with high school and college kids, really wish I had seen it now because I feel the show would be a whole lot better live.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> My Disney shoes



those are amazing


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> those are amazing



thanks!  i worked all day on them haha


----------



## PlutosRHM55

grandfloluver said:


> thanks!  i worked all day on them haha



You made those? That's pretty darn cool right there! I legitimately thought you bought them at a store or something.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

grandfloluver said:


> My Disney shoes



Those are soo pretty!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

PlutosRHM55 said:


> You made those? That's pretty darn cool right there! I legitimately thought you bought them at a store or something.


haha yes 
They started off as plain white canvas shoes this morning and then turned into this  thanks! It took me forever to decide what to put on them



Disney~Cutie said:


> Those are soo pretty!!!



thank ya


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Me Everyday

uber gpoy


----------



## grandfloluver

Spencer's outfit is hideous


----------



## grandfloluver

People at home want me to start a business doing those shoes. I seriously would if people would buy their own shoes and just let me paint them. It'd be fun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Paint twister was a SUCCESS it was soooo fun and we got so messy and i won muahaha and then we watched disney movies and planned our Graduation Disney trip


----------



## grandfloluver

I have some interview tomorrow for a student board at our local bank. No, I actually didn't want to do this. I was forced into it. I hear they ask random questions about yourself. This should be interesting.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

My braces are once again acting funky YET the same person replaces my wire and fixes them each time.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

not a fan of Drake Bell anymore, he's said such rude things about Bieber and his fans
but it was sweet because Justin tweeted that he loved Drake and Josh


----------



## carlandellie

I'm annoyed


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh wow tomorrow i'm going to an amusement park with some friends

aren't i miss social


----------



## I Am What I Am

white collar was so good tonight.


but the end made me upset because NEAL my BABY


----------



## MickeyisBeast

who told you you're allowed to rain on my parade


----------



## carlandellie

If nothing changed, there be no butterflies


----------



## carlandellie

Little house on the prairie marathons with Sarah


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I feel like I'm having a Little Mermaid complex, just keep on losing more and more of my voice. The only problem is no evil sea witch is coaxing me to give it to her with a beautiful song...


----------



## scarscar93

want the gray ones so much :/
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/toms-in...m_cat=tellapart&cm_ven=display_rt&cm_ite=core


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

person: will you ever stop liking that pairing?
me: i'll stop *loving* them then they stop being so adorable


----------



## carlandellie

I love this movie


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## PlutosRHM55

carlandellie said:


> I love this movie



SOOOOOOO funny! The best part is when the air marshal guy turns out to really be an air marshal.


----------



## carlandellie

PlutosRHM55 said:


> SOOOOOOO funny! The best part is when the air marshal guy turns out to really be an air marshal.



I liked when they kept driving their car by the cop the best


----------



## PlutosRHM55

carlandellie said:


> I liked when they kept driving their car by the cop the best



This scene...











...Always kills me.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Listening to RENT on my iPod!~


----------



## PlutosRHM55

_When Dorothy and Toto went over the rainbow to blow off Auntie Em!
LA VIE BOHEME!_


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## PlutosRHM55

_And as a harvest moon rose over cyberland,
We reared back and sprang into a gallop,
leaping out of orbit, I awoke singing...

Only thing to do is jump *over the moon!*_

Poetic brilliance!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Mark: It's hard to do this backwards!
Joanne: You should try it IN HEELS!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i love gravity falls so much
omg


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Most epic break-up= Take Me or Leave Me


----------



## PlutosRHM55




----------



## PlutosRHM55

Mimi <3


----------



## PlutosRHM55

_One song before the virus takes hold!
Glory, like a sunset.
One song to redeem this empty life!
Time flies, 
And then no need to endure it anymore,
Time dies..._


----------



## PlutosRHM55

"Life goes on, but I'm gone! Because I die without you."

:'(


----------



## PlutosRHM55

"There is no future, there is no past. Thank god this moment's not my last!"


----------



## I Am What I Am

why is it that every character who is my bby has a backstory that makes me want to cry


is this because i used to kill off Ken and leave Barbie as a widow



is it


----------



## scarscar93

come on, F21.

I just want to know if you still have it in stock :////

answer your freaking phone.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## PlutosRHM55




----------



## scarscar93

finally going to see Brave tonight

my friend and I had been trying to go see it since it came out but all our plans kept falling through and I'm just caving tonight and going to see it solo


----------



## grandfloluver

omg i got the cutest clothes today 
especially at rue 21


----------



## MickeyisBeast

today was sooooo much fun omg like i had a blast 

i used to hate hanging out/being with other people but now i am at a strange point where i love it and seem to constantly be with other people all the time now and i'm perfectly okay with it


----------



## carlandellie

I hate having to fight for someone's attention


----------



## carlandellie

Anyone who says sunshine is happiness has obviously never danced in the rain


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Anyone who says sunshine is happiness has obviously never danced in the rain



too bad bananas can't dance in the rain without getting yucky


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> too bad bananas can't dance in the rain without getting yucky



same goes for muffins


----------



## scarscar93

ugh. 

can't find any good posters.


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> too bad bananas can't dance in the rain without getting yucky





carlandellie said:


> same goes for muffins



mammals can


----------



## CowboyErin

im slowly falling in love with maroon 5 help


----------



## I Am What I Am

i have to go to the Holy Land Experience tomorrow.


this might be the best and worst place i've ever gone to.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i have to go to the Holy Land Experience tomorrow.
> 
> 
> this might be the best and worst place i've ever gone to.



omg

I've always wanted to go just to see how it is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> mammals can



only because they spend most of their days on cloud 9 which is directly below cloud 10 and cloud 10 rains a lot

also pegacorns can dance in the rain without getting yucky


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> omg
> 
> I've always wanted to go just to see how it is



apparently there's cardboard cutouts of the owner's wife, glitter-covered scenery and costumes, Mary, Joseph and the angels dancing together and Jesus dance-boxing Satan.


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> only because they spend most of their days on cloud 9 which is directly below cloud 10 and cloud 10 rains a lot
> 
> also pegacorns can dance in the rain without getting yucky



that's true, cloud 10 is a really sad cloud

oh yeah i forgot that they could too  mammals are better than pegacorns though so it's okay


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> apparently there's cardboard cutouts of the owner's wife, glitter-covered scenery and costumes, Mary, Joseph and the angels dancing together and Jesus dance-boxing Satan.



whaaat

my dad's class from church several years ago was trying to organize a day where everyone's families went, but I don't think my dad, brothers, and I would have been able to take it seriously.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

downloading gravity falls episodes


----------



## BK228

Mickeysgirl34 said:
			
		

> downloading gravity falls episodes



Coffee with sugar or cream?


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45617512&postcount=18

updated my tr at last


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol im so into teen wolf at the moment
i dont really like supernatural things and the show kind of stinks at parts
but im only on episode 8 of the first season

but i love stiles so im watching it lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i finally got my school schedule
hooray for block schedule
i just hope i have lunch with my closest friends


----------



## carlandellie

Going to see the new step up movie tomorrow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

welp
applied for jobs


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> welp
> applied for jobs



Omg lolztxtit


----------



## CowboyErin

going to see the wanted next month! so excited our seats are right by the stage~


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> going to see the wanted next month! so excited our seats are right by the stage~



that's awesome!! I really like their music, but I don't know much about them as people lol take tons of pictures


----------



## grandfloluver

my soap opera goes off for two weeks bc of the olympics ugh


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

according to my schedule
i'm taking digital media class and microsoft computer class
they sound like both the same thing lol


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> that's awesome!! I really like their music, but I don't know much about them as people lol take tons of pictures



me either haha and I will!


----------



## charliebrown

carlandellie said:


> Going to see the new step up movie tomorrow



yes, I'm very excited for " Im Rich, your poor, lets dance together" 4.


I loved the first one. Hated 2nd.....

how was the 3rd?


----------



## scarscar93

feel like it's time to change my avatar/sig...


----------



## grandfloluver

My brother is the water boy for the football team. I don't even wanna know what he says about me to those boys. So. Embarrassing. 

my life story~


----------



## scarscar93

idek something about the family in Brave just really got to me...


----------



## carlandellie

imagine the tb having a reality show and they all put us in a house together


----------



## scarscar93

the only bear!Elinor plush is so big and expensive

whyyy


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> imagine the tb having a reality show and they all put us in a house together



oh my gosh


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> imagine the tb having a reality show and they all put us in a house together



omg it'd be so dramatic and cliquey lol


----------



## grandfloluver

My driving test is Monday. I'm scared


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:


> oh my gosh





grandfloluver said:


> omg it'd be so dramatic and cliquey lol



Hahaha I know, It would be hilarious. Sarah and I were talking about and gave it the title 'TB Pad' omg


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> Hahaha I know, It would be hilarious. Sarah and I were talking about and gave it the title 'TB Pad' omg



I'd be in my own little cave the majority of the time, I guarantee.


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:


> I'd be in my own little cave the majority of the time, I guarantee.



Watching a war between the Hang Out people and the Post Wasters start.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Hahaha I know, It would be hilarious. Sarah and I were talking about and gave it the title 'TB Pad' omg



hahaha I'm seriously laughing right now thinking about it


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> screw it next MM I'll be yavn from VMK



i thought this was funny...


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> Watching a war between the Hang Out people and the Post Wasters start.



haha, yes.

we'd also have this picture hanging up, kinda like the picture of the week on ANTM (but it never changes) :




_never forget.

I will find any/every excuse to bring this back._


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:


> haha, yes.
> 
> we'd also have this picture hanging up, kinda like the picture of the week on ANTM (but it never changes) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _never forget.
> 
> I will find any/every excuse to bring this back._



Oh. My. God.


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> Oh. My. God.



never forget.


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> imagine the tb having a reality show and they all put us in a house together



omg there would be an obvious division though but it would be hilarious


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> haha, yes.
> 
> we'd also have this picture hanging up, kinda like the picture of the week on ANTM (but it never changes) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _never forget.
> 
> I will find any/every excuse to bring this back._



omg best ever




carlandellie said:


> Watching a war between the Hang Out people and the Post Wasters start.



us against _them_....


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TB Pad would be like a mix of Bachelor Pad (without the romance aspect- hopefully) and The Glass House whoop whoop



scarscar93 said:


> haha, yes.
> 
> we'd also have this picture hanging up, kinda like the picture of the week on ANTM (but it never changes) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _never forget.
> 
> I will find any/every excuse to bring this back._



oh my god my old friends, pink and blue


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> omg best ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us against _them_....



We all know who would win


----------



## PlutosRHM55

carlandellie said:


> Watching a war between the Hang Out people and the Post Wasters start.



I haven't been around here in awhile, but I feel like this would be extremely entertaining


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> We all know who would win



of course! 
us duh we're all older than them d:


----------



## CowboyErin

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I haven't been around here in awhile, but I feel like this would be extremely entertaining



it would be wicked funny, but also short because of the easy victory that can be had


----------



## PlutosRHM55

CowboyErin said:


> it would be wicked funny, but also short because of the easy victory that can be had



I see no fun in any of that. I want to see some real drama, like...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

10.2


----------



## carlandellie

mickeyisbeast said:


> 10.2



that's humongous


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> that's humongous


----------



## scarscar93

I feel like it'd be more like Queen Bees minus the self-improvement factor...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

His username is Allison? ... His password is also Allison?

You still want him in your pack?







oh my god


----------



## I Am What I Am

so everything the Holy Land reviews promised was REAL


including the dance-off between Jesus and Satan featuring Hitler, King Tut and Al Capone


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> so everything the Holy Land reviews promised was REAL
> 
> 
> including the dance-off between Jesus and Satan featuring Hitler, King Tut and Al Capone



oh my gosh

I kind of really do and really don't want to go there now.


----------



## carlandellie

a 12 year old  chipmunk


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I Am What I Am said:


> so everything the Holy Land reviews promised was REAL
> 
> 
> including the dance-off between Jesus and Satan featuring Hitler, King Tut and Al Capone



OMG


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Almost forget how much I love this musical... and Lauren Lopez


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

eating a late breakfast


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

ugh
i want to go so badddddddd


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Mouse behind my kitchen stove

His name is JAQ!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> ugh
> i want to go so badddddddd



Ditto


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCWOef6iiRM&feature=player_embedded

Sneak Peak of Justin's ALAYLM long video!

IT'S SO GOOD I LOVE IT I'M DYING I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE WHOLE THING
when he says "I love her" i die

and also the girl is GORGEOUS another beautiful girl in a music video... I LOVE IT
can they get married


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

why did i let people convince me to join skype and msn messenger
when no one is talking to me
#foreveralone


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh god this show's only been on for five minutes and it's already horribly offensive.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Chris Colfer ‏@chriscolfer
London! The Royal Family! JK Rowling! Performance Spectacles! I'm so honored the 2012 Summer Olympics are dedicated to me!


so much love for him like you don't even know


----------



## MickeyisBeast

eh


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Finally got my new iPod cover!
I love it sooooo much<33333


----------



## carlandellie

Sarah and i are going to have a Boy Meets World marathon soon


----------



## scarscar93

I have been stuck at home most of this week

someone save me


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i don't understand
are people on twitter or facebook more?
i can't talk to people on fb


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't decide if i'm more like james or liam, but i am them and they are me


----------



## grandfloluver

Idk why I even watch the opening ceremonies...


----------



## grandfloluver

nerdylightbulb said:


> i can't decide if i'm more like james or liam, but i am them and they are me



omg Kendall's cuteness in your icon is overwhelming


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't believe my summer is basically over. Gosh. I have two weeks left. Makes me wanna go into a corner and cry.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Idk why I even watch the opening ceremonies...



I only just watched a part of it and i'm not impressed at all... it's been nothing but disappointing so far lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I only just watched a part of it and i'm not impressed at all... it's been nothing but disappointing so far lol



omg I know
I can't imagine why anyone would actually pay money to sit through it lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

i really need to go to the chiropractor soon.


i've been having neck pain for the past...week i suppose.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

FINAL: Yankees 10, Red Sox 3

this calls for a party

And us being in first place in the American League and tied for first in the whole MLB, that calls for an even greater party

with dancing bananas


----------



## grandfloluver

I haven't changed my facebook over to timeline, but i see they are going to do it for me. I'm afraid I won't know how to use it or won't like it lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

He didn't lose his job he got a day off


----------



## carlandellie

Can you feel the love tonight because I sure can


----------



## scarscar93

ooh 

Tom Daley u a cutie


----------



## carlandellie

and the inner glojo has come out, I always knew this day would come.
currently dying with sarah


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> FINAL: Yankees 10, Red Sox 3
> 
> this calls for a party
> 
> And us being in first place in the American League and tied for first in the whole MLB, that calls for an even greater party
> 
> with dancing bananas



Why do we need 182 games to figure out that the yankees bought the best team?

haha


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Tv: "new episode of Gravity Falls..."
Me: "YES!"
Tv: "premieres August 10th"
Me: "...*WHAT.*"

Why must you make me wait?


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

that awkward moment when i want to be social and i'm not


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

lazy saturday


----------



## grandfloluver

omg mulan on abc family tonight

that's my all time fav :O


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg mulan on abc family tonight
> 
> that's my all time fav :O



whaat

a Disney movie that isn't lion king, aladdin, or b&tb?

progress


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> whaat
> 
> a Disney movie that isn't lion king, aladdin, or b&tb?
> 
> progress



oh don't worry.  i saw that aladdin is on tomorrow night.  we all know they can't pass that up lol


----------



## grandfloluver

http://sparklingandglitter.tumblr.com/

just made a personal 
follow if you wanna


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> oh don't worry.  i saw that aladdin is on tomorrow night.  we all know they can't pass that up lol



of course they would.

get it together, ABC Family.



grandfloluver said:


> http://sparklingandglitter.tumblr.com/
> 
> just made a personal
> follow if you wanna



followed c:


----------



## scarscar93

never thought I'd be in the top 3 posters well into a hangout thread...


----------



## grandfloluver

i actually found a new way to curl my hair and i can do it and it looks cute.  what has the world come to lol


----------



## charliebrown

going to a rave tonight.

Do i like techno?






Ive only ever been to a party with alcohol when my band was playing......and we were in a bar.......

If people are drinking, imma be like





how people dance:
either way to much effort:






or not enough effort, but they think they are hardcore:





While ill be dancing, LIKE A BOSS:





and everyone will be jealous because of my skills, and ill be like:













or ill be the only one who doesn't know how to dance at a rave, and ill look like:









so yeah, anyone know what I should expect?


----------



## charliebrown

i love it when i spend time on a post, and the boards wont post my gifs, even WHEN I KNOW THE LINKS WORK.....CAUSE I JUST CHECKED ALL OF THEM!


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> http://sparklingandglitter.tumblr.com/
> 
> just made a personal
> follow if you wanna



followed


----------



## grandfloluver

There is so much Larry drama right now with Harry's new tattoo. People need to take a chill pill.


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> http://sparklingandglitter.tumblr.com/
> 
> just made a personal
> follow if you wanna



followed


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Your Daughter: Mummy, how did you meet daddy?
You: Well I was going into a hotel and saw your dad as soon as he came out of the elevator. We bumped into each other, and in that moment when I first I laid my eyes on him, I fell in love with him.
Niall: If thats what you want to call stalking and trying to run past security, into the elevator and jumping on top of me while screaming in my ear then fine, thats what happened

my life


----------



## scarscar93

omg I kind of love Forever 21's mannequin policy right now

I've got time to earn/save money for the dress I want :3


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm going to let my hair grow out some more. It's sorta long for me right now(like 6 inches past my shoulders) but I want it longer. Not that long bc I think really long hair weighs short people down and makes them look shorter. That's not what I need.


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je-xY7x42R4


this is an actual thing that happened and that makes me very happy


----------



## scarscar93

so hungry


----------



## grandfloluver

ok so I finished reading The Fault in Our Stars and omg it was so good. I cried so hard at the end. Like I never cry during books or anything. It was just so sad omg

It's definitely one of my favorite books...and I almost didn't get it lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I dread my driving test so bad like what if I can't answer the questions they ask


----------



## scarscar93

All I can think about is that day in APUSH an AP came into class and started watching it and singing along to Ill Make a Man Out of You.


----------



## scarscar93

me


----------



## carlandellie

I honestly think I'd be lost without Sarah


----------



## grandfloluver

this time tomorrow my driving test will be over?! hopefully.

i am afraid that I will like blackout or something lol


----------



## grandfloluver

ok so like at my interview for this bank advisory board for my school, there was this hot guy there that looked kinda like Logan does...especially when btr first started like he could pass off as his sibling like he goes to the other school in my county so maybe he'll get on the board too omg and we had to plan this "party" as a test.  i guess to see if we could work together idk well he was in my group and we needed some entertainment things.  he was like big time rush. omg i about died jk i'm still dying.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

watching phineas and ferb and applying for jobs


----------



## grandfloluver

my friend: what if you dated a guy with the same name as you
    me: what if i dated a guy


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

new signature~
i love it


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

pixar shorts on abc family
<3


----------



## carlandellie

One week until I get my avatar, signature, and pm privileges back!!!!1


----------



## BK228

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> my friend: what if you dated a guy with the same name as you
> me: what if i dated a guy



Okay that is a pretty amazing comeback or reply! Kudos.


----------



## I Am What I Am

my birthday is in 8 days *~holla~*


----------



## scarscar93

naps <3


----------



## grandfloluver

i think i'm gonna eat cereal for supper.  why not


----------



## grandfloluver

i've always wanted a mickey candy apple but never gotten one :/


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> new signature~
> i love it



Ah, that's so cool!! I love it!


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> One week until I get my avatar, signature, and pm privileges back!!!!1



yay!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

newest celebrity crush ah aw ah
obviously dylan o'brien not tyler posey in the background


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

grandfloluver said:


> i've always wanted a mickey candy apple but never gotten one :/



i want one too
but sadly i have braces D:


----------



## carlandellie

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i want one too
> but sadly i have braces D:



yolo tho


----------



## MickeyisBeast

what i spent my night last night creating

sad


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> what i spent my night last night creating
> 
> sad



Aw, that's so cute


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Aw, that's so cute



i made it so it has to be cute

what can i say


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm almost at 33,000 posts no


----------



## Stitch4Prez

What is happening?  Am I insane??


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

Brave is even better the second time.

I want to be Queen Elinor when I grow up.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## scarscar93

Mickeysgirl34 said:


>



same


----------



## grandfloluver

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i want one too
> but sadly i have braces D:



awwww :/
I haven't had a candy apple in years....because of my braces. I don't have them anymore, so I really don't know what's holding me back lol


----------



## grandfloluver

You've heard of the golden rule, right? 
Whoever has the gold makes the rules 

 I seriously think Aladdin is abc family's favorite movie to show


----------



## CowboyErin

me on 2009: I must like every single page on facebook
me on 2012: I must unlike every single page on facebook


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

When I first got my facebook, I was so addicted to it. Now it's just alright I guess. I don't really get on as much. I do just to see what's going on. But I hardly ever post a status. Well, I never did that so..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1zBSMVuw_8

new favorite youtube fashion guru
she is soooo pretty and i loooove this braid bun thingy i tried to do it and it's cute but doesn't look as good as hers lol


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> When I first got my facebook, I was so addicted to it. Now it's just alright I guess. I don't really get on as much. I do just to see what's going on. But I hardly ever post a status. Well, I never did that so..



same here, i'm barely ever even on facebook


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> same here, i'm barely ever even on facebook



lol that's me
I just get on to be nosy and then I get off, so I hardly ever update mine


----------



## scarscar93

do you ever find a blog and you're not sure if someone could really be that twisted

or they're just trolling


----------



## I Am What I Am

why is nothing else on i really hate this show now



the CHARACTERS ARE JUST SO AWFUL.


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> do you ever find a blog and you're not sure if someone could really be that twisted
> 
> or they're just trolling



Yup, I found one earlier that was glorifying James Holmes... actually I found a _bunch_ of blogs like that and I was disgusted. I hope that they're trolling, I really do.


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> Yup, I found one earlier that was glorifying James Holmes... actually I found a _bunch_ of blogs like that and I was disgusted. I hope that they're trolling, I really do.



I found that vegan that put a trigger warning on the picture of meat...

girl u cray cray


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> I found that vegan that put a trigger warning on the picture of meat...
> 
> girl u cray cray



oh my god that's hilarious, what's her url?


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> oh my god that's hilarious, what's her url?



elizabeth-yeowoman or something like that

she's kind of a psychotic social justice martyr...that attitude of "i'm right because i'm right!!!!"


----------



## charliebrown

IM GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!


JUST BOOKED THE TRIP


AUGUST 15-21, GOING SOLO!

Payed for it myself






Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## scarscar93

hey i just joined here
and this is crazy
but this disney channel star is totally trying to steal my girlfriend and threatening me on facebook and here's his number
so call him maybe even if it is some chick named anna it's totes legit i swear


----------



## TylerFG

scarscar93 said:


> hey i just joined here
> and this is crazy
> but this disney channel star is totally trying to steal my girlfriend and threatening me on facebook and here's his number
> so call him maybe even if it is some chick named anna it's totes legit i swear


----------



## BK228

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> hey i just joined here
> and this is crazy
> but this disney channel star is totally trying to steal my girlfriend and threatening me on facebook and here's his number
> so call him maybe even if it is some chick named anna it's totes legit i swear



Giver her everything! She wins anything and everything! Haha nice one!


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> hey i just joined here
> and this is crazy
> but this disney channel star is totally trying to steal my girlfriend and threatening me on facebook and here's his number
> so call him maybe even if it is some chick named anna it's totes legit i swear


----------



## MickeyisBeast

charliebrown said:


> IM GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!
> 
> 
> JUST BOOKED THE TRIP
> 
> 
> AUGUST 15-21, GOING SOLO!
> 
> Payed for it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else going to be there?



are you 18?


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> are you 18?



yup.

Cant wait.


----------



## scarscar93

okay when I'm in England on my Junior Journey I'll find a way to run into Tom Daley and have him fall in love with me.

I like this plan.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wah.


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/12/skrillex-wreck-it-ralph_n_1669858.html

_why_


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/12/skrillex-wreck-it-ralph_n_1669858.html
> 
> _why_



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FshkO8HqQ10&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MickeyisBeast

starting my back to school (online) shopping

thank you delia's twenty percent off coupon


----------



## Qmaz246

charliebrown said:


> IM GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!
> 
> 
> JUST BOOKED THE TRIP
> 
> 
> AUGUST 15-21, GOING SOLO!
> 
> Payed for it myself
> 
> 
> Anyone else going to be there?



Im going, from the 19th to the 24th!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

i passed my driving test! praise the lawd
anddd, i had a perfect score.  idk how but i did lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

updated my tr whoop



grandfloluver said:


> i passed my driving test! praise the lawd
> anddd, i had a perfect score.  idk how but i did lol



you have your license now?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'M IN LOVE WITH MY NEW BACKPACK AH


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> updated my tr whoop
> 
> 
> 
> you have your license now?


yea as of 10:00 this morning.  with license without car haha



MickeyisBeast said:


> I'M IN LOVE WITH MY NEW BACKPACK AH



that is adorable omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> yea as of 10:00 this morning.  with license without car haha
> 
> 
> 
> that is adorable omg



Congrats! I'm hoping my dad takes me to get mine soon

And thanks


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Congrats! I'm hoping my dad takes me to get mine soon
> 
> And thanks



Thanks! I was sorta expecting it to be bad, but it was so easy. If yours is anything like mine was, you won't have any problems haha I was so scared at first tho


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Thanks! I was sorta expecting it to be bad, but it was so easy. If yours is anything like mine was, you won't have any problems haha I was so scared at first tho



I'm not really too worried about it, I don't have to take a written test (that's what I would be scared about!) I just have to do a little driving with someone and I'm a pretty good driver so I think I'll do just fine!


----------



## Stitch4Prez

I love giant movies


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm not really too worried about it, I don't have to take a written test (that's what I would be scared about!) I just have to do a little driving with someone and I'm a pretty good driver so I think I'll do just fine!



I took my written test through Drivers Ed, so it was somewhat of a joke. I probably would've failed if that wasn't the case lol gosh yeah! Mine was basically driving straight for about two miles and parking once. I'm just glad I won't have to do it again haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I took my written test through Drivers Ed, so it was somewhat of a joke. I probably would've failed if that wasn't the case lol gosh yeah! Mine was basically driving straight for about two miles and parking once. I'm just glad I won't have to do it again haha



From what my friends have told me, I just have to go through some intersections and do a three point turn

Which, I can do lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

2 weeks til band camp
ughhhhhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i start school in exactly four weeks

ugh


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> i start school in exactly four weeks
> 
> ugh



My apologies.


----------



## I Am What I Am

my birthday is next Monday

~party lightly y'all~


----------



## grandfloluver

this is my last full week before school next week.  i am gonna die

why is it so soon ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

chachacha and i are gonna make room tour videos everyone else should also.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am in such a vintage fashion phase right now. That's like my current wardrobe
Oh well. I needed a fashion facelift


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm excited that Wren is back tm. He is like my favorite guy from pll


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> chachacha and i are gonna make room tour videos everyone else should also.



I might later on this week.....when I'm having a good hair day lol


----------



## carlandellie

my room is pink and fabulous


----------



## scarscar93

i just want a british diver ok


----------



## carlandellie

my stalking skills are amazing


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> i just want a british diver ok



i just want someone british


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> i just want someone british



TOM DALEY THO


----------



## grandfloluver

My mom has this paranoia of painting our walls. I hate it. I've wanted to paint mine forever. But, I have stuff all over the walls, so it sorta covers it up


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> TOM DALEY THO



omg gurlll don't get me started
but dang he is so gorgeous <3


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg gurlll don't get me started
> but dang he is so gorgeous <3



ugh i want one

since Swedish Boy From Disneyland probably won't work out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I might later on this week.....when I'm having a good hair day lol



yeah i'll do it one day this week idk when lol


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> ugh i want one
> 
> since Swedish Boy From Disneyland probably won't work out



lol me too I would have to almost go over there bc that species is somewhat extinct in my area haha

:/ it could've been perfect! haha I mostly stalked from a distance with the boys in DL. Like I was never next to one in a line or anything


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> TOM DALEY THO



ugh he's perfect


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> TOM DALEY THO



sorry but that's my boyfriend


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> sorry but that's my boyfriend



b-but, you already have like 2.5 of One Direction and Bieber...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> b-but, you already have like 2.5 of One Direction and Bieber...



I also have dibs on Dylan O'Brien

okay I_ guess_ someone else can have Tom Daley


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> I also have dibs on Dylan O'Brien
> 
> okay I_ guess_ someone else can have Tom Daley



actually nvm I've already got plans to break this one guy's heart at my high school's 10-year reunion


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> actually nvm I've already got plans to break this one guy's heart at my high school's 10-year reunion



omg


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg



yeah I'll just be like, "heyyyy, how have you been? yeah life's been pretty quiet aside from that Oscar I got for best original screenplay, nbd"

or wait Tom Daley could actually help with that plan


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> yeah I'll just be like, "heyyyy, how have you been? yeah life's been pretty quiet aside from that Oscar I got for best original screenplay, nbd"
> 
> or wait Tom Daley could actually help with that plan



Yeah, I was gonna say why don't you just bring Tom Daley with you and rub your Olympian husband AND your Oscar in the boy's face


----------



## CowboyErin

literally me


----------



## CowboyErin

wow the men's gymnastics was very disappointing


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say why don't you just bring Tom Daley with you and rub your Olympian husband AND your Oscar in the boy's face



yeah I realized that the second after I made that post

wow go me


----------



## carlandellie

Sister Sarah


----------



## I Am What I Am

"I am the smartest person in the world!"

"And I am the pygmy queen"


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Land! I'm a land owner, and it only took me 80 years. Finally, property. I'll be plantin' soon"


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Need a new sig and avi...


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

it's too early
but I'm watching phineas and ferb


----------



## PlutosRHM55




----------



## carlandellie

so many threads


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I see our spirits are in nuptial doom;
a ravishing bride, a vanishing groom.


----------



## scarscar93

why would you have a thumbs-down icon for a thread asking about your favorite etc...


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> so many threads



omg i know



scarscar93 said:


> why would you have a thumbs-down icon for a thread asking about your favorite etc...



this


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> why would you have a thumbs-down icon for a thread asking about your favorite etc...



omg 
the stupidity here gets worse and worse everyday. seriously


----------



## carlandellie

white


----------



## grandfloluver

dang kendall's tattoo is ugly as crap O_O


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg i know
> 
> 
> 
> this



omg tom daley in your sig 
it's perfect


----------



## BK228

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> TOM DALEY THO



I want him too. Gosh, he is soo pretty


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


>








dead


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


>



OMG WHAT



grandfloluver said:


> omg tom daley in your sig
> it's perfect



thanks! i love him so much omg


----------



## CowboyErin

me watching the olympics: ohmygod that was so incredibly amazing bljasfhajsghadg
commentator: oh wow he really messed up there, not good at all, he's probably really upset with himself.

this is so accurate though


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> me watching the olympics: ohmygod that was so incredibly amazing bljasfhajsghadg
> commentator: oh wow he really messed up there, not good at all, he's probably really upset with himself.
> 
> this is so accurate though



same


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>



six people i want to marry all in one picture


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> six people i want to marry all in one picture



I count 4 for myself. 

Is it bad that I only want the brunettes?


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> six people i want to marry all in one picture



same


----------



## MickeyisBeast

BK228 said:


> I count 4 for myself.
> 
> Is it bad that I only want the brunettes?



Pretty sure they're all straight and there's 5 brunettes..


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Pretty sure they're all straight and there's 5 brunettes..



Not a Zayn fan. And, I can dream can't I?


----------



## scarscar93

so CUTE


----------



## grandfloluver

lol wut


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> so CUTE



omg that's adorable!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's a cray cray smilie


----------



## grandfloluver

i got my nails done with that gel polish that is supposed to stay on longer.  i hope it works


----------



## scarscar93

why are these so good:


----------



## CowboyErin

me: oh man my show is on i'm so excited to sit down and watch television for an hour
mom: turns on every sink in the house grinds coffee beans for five minutes reorganizes every pan in the cupboard starts a rock band


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## BK228

I'm assuming you've heard that it is confirmed that One Direction will be performing at the Closing Ceremonies?


----------



## grandfloluver

idk which one i like best


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> idk which one i like best



1 and 3 are really cute


----------



## I Am What I Am

the Holy Land Experience starring Thor Odinson


----------



## scarscar93

me at prom
and whenever my stepsister finds another winner to date


----------



## BK228

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> idk which one i like best



3 is supppperrrr cute!!


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> the Holy Land Experience starring Thor Odinson



omg


----------



## scarscar93

these target commercials are terrible

"NOTEBOOKS AND JEANS NOTEBOOKS AND JEANS NOTEBOOKS AND JEANS!"

_stop_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> idk which one i like best



The first one is the best :3


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> 1 and 3 are really cute



i really think i could accessorize the first one cute, but the third one's pattern is adorable too 

they are from pbteen, and i think they have the cutest stuff anyways lol


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> i really think i could accessorize the first one cute, but the third one's pattern is adorable too
> 
> they are from pbteen, and i think they have the cutest stuff anyways lol



gah, love PBTeen but they're just so expensive sometimes.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> The first one is the best :3


i'm sorta leaning that direction bc i've never really had anything like it before 


scarscar93 said:


> gah, love PBTeen but they're just so expensive sometimes.



i know! i wish they would come and just remodel my entire room with their stuff


----------



## scarscar93

olympic gymnast: jumps 20 feet in the air, defies all laws of physics, does 10 backflips, defeats voldemort, comes back down and lands perfectly on the balance beam while fireworks go off in the background
me: falls on face trying to put socks on


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Watching the 400 free relay was the most painful thing ever, totally stacked wrong.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

scarscar93 said:


> so CUTE



That is too adorable for words. That's why Pluto is my boy!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

doing moi room tour today


----------



## grandfloluver

so my friend dates all of these butt ugly dudes all the time.  like, she's never dated a decent looking one.  and the thing is, she is really pretty.  it drives me insane.  no....i don't have a bf, but when i do get one he will be at least decent looking.  hopefully with a european accent.  i can dream can't i


----------



## I Am What I Am

watching the episode of The Office where Jim and Pam get married.


my sweeties.


----------



## grandfloluver

i complain about cheerleading so much i sometimes wonder why i even do it.  but, it is the only thing that gets me out of this jail cell otherwise known as my house.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## CowboyErin

i'm just gonna leave this here


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> i'm just gonna leave this here



thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hi


----------



## Qmaz246

Hi, to you too......

I found it amazing for Missy Franklin to get first in the 100m Backstroke, and the girl from China to beat Ryan Lochte's final leg time.


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> thanks



anytime


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hivgdjv


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg sorry for the random posts


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Really should get back on AP Bio work... we'll see how this goes.


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> i'm just gonna leave this here



This is so well needed here :O


----------



## grandfloluver

If I go to WDW in the spring, I might be on the same flight as my best friend. That would be awesomely perfect


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my room tour is cute


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> my room tour is cute



you best be putting it up soon lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friends and i want to stay at art of animation when we graduate

in 1 2/3 year omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> you best be putting it up soon lol



i'm editing it right now
probably wont be uploaded until tomorrow lol


----------



## charliebrown

remember teenboard awards?

when does that take place?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

charliebrown said:


> remember teenboard awards?
> 
> when does that take place?



it took place two months ago.


----------



## I Am What I Am

this damn show is so incredibly awful omg


i'm only watching because i don't want to miss White Collar


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Watching Phantom of the Opera on PBS! It's pretty amazing already.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Why didn't they just bring out the candlelabrum out when Christine and Phantom entered not after?


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Is that how it works? You can't make a case so you harass the victims?"

in this show, yes.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I just love how Carlotta is treated by the Phantom, it's pretty funny. 

"...the casting in one word, ideal."


----------



## PlutosRHM55

It's as if they still believe the Phantom is not real hahaha Big mistake.

"A disaster beyond imagination will occur." Pfft...


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Sierra Boggess makes such an awkward boy lol


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I love how every time the Phantom shows up, Meg just starts singing about it. Oh my goodness... I must sing about my peril and terror


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Why does Raoul wear eyeliner? O_O


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I feel as if The Phantom is the evil, less-likeable version of Angel from RENT in some convoluted way.


----------



## grandfloluver

I know the summer finale of PLL has to be coming up.....


----------



## I Am What I Am

so we're just gonna forget that she assaulted them, i guess.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

You know I really don't like Christine and Raoul. The Phantom is better off alone.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Just about to begin AP Bio work and then the show comes back on! Urrrrggggghhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I know the summer finale of PLL has to be coming up.....



the commercial said in four weeks


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Phantom of the Opera confuses me. What is OG?


----------



## PlutosRHM55

This musical frustrates me. I thought a second round would allow me to enjoy it. RENT, still my fav


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Raoul = Angry Man


----------



## I Am What I Am

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Phantom of the Opera confuses me. What is OG?



Opera Ghost. It's the name he's known by in the opera, moreso in the book than in the stage musical


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Maybe I spoke to soon about this musical. The piano playing itself is pretty darn cool! Reminds me of my beloved HM


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I Am What I Am said:


> Opera Ghost. It's the name he's known by in the opera, moreso in the book than in the stage musical



Oh, now I get it. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Maybe I have been too harsh on this musical...


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Colm Wilkinson OWNS!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Musicals I Want To See Live:

Mary Poppins
Les Mis
Into The Woods
Sweeney Todd
Spamalot
The Producers
Sister Act
The Little Mermaid
The Lion King
Newsies
The Book of Mormon
Anything Goes
Cats

AND Phantom of the Opera (now)


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I feel like such a bad theater snob now.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Don Juan Triumphant - Quite the name


----------



## PlutosRHM55

The music suddenly darkens. Obviously the Phantom is somewhere, maybe under the cloak.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Do I hear a hint of Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat? (Ramin/Phantom sings it better than Donnie Osmond btw)


----------



## PlutosRHM55

"Close Every Door to Me! Keep those I love from me..." Oh wrong ALW Musical


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Christine kissing the Phantom is pretty awkward looking. Prosthetics look so weird


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Someone has gone mad! Thank goodness for the Masquerade monkey.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Ok, I'll admit Phantom is good, but not my favorite. In terms of a thriller musical, Sweeney Todd is MUCH better.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

The PBS people are getting on. My. NERVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

My sister just asked if Andrew Lloyd Webber wrote The Raven... I can't, I... no. 

HE IS A COMPOSER!!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Who's waking up tomorrow morning at 8 am to see the AS LONG AS YOU LOVE ME SHORT FILM BY BIEBER?

oh
that's right

meeeeeee

I mean but who releases a short film/music video at 8 in the morning?
c'mon Justin that's 5 am for people on the west coast stinks for them


----------



## PlutosRHM55

The PBS people continue to say they put these programs on with no commercials. As if they don't cause problems enough UGH!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Is Cameron Mackintosh the luckiest guy in the world or what? STOP PRODUCING GREAT SHOWS, DUDE!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Sarah Brightman and Michael Crawford! Talk about legendary atmosphere!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

You can't top Colm Wilkinson, sorry guys. Well... maybe Philip Quast could


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I like how ALW is just so "Yeah, I made a masterpiece, people!"


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Alright, I'm starting to get a headache


----------



## carlandellie

It's always something after another


----------



## BK228

carlandellie said:
			
		

> It's always something after another



What's wrong??


----------



## carlandellie

BK228 said:


> What's wrong??



If I could pm I would


----------



## MickeyisBeast

gonna go all pansy for a bit


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> gonna go all pansy for a bit



That cheers everyone up


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_Now I'm standing alone in a crowded room
And we're not speaking
And I'm dyin' to know 
Is it killing you 
Like it's killing me?
_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_Come back, come back, come back to me like
You could, you could if you just said you're sorry
I know that we could work it out somehow
But if this was a movie you'd be here by now_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

what other taylor swift songs about sad things can i quote


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_I miss your tan skin, your sweet smile
So good to me, so right
And how you held me in your arms that September night_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wow can justin and scooter and fredo stop talking about how great the ALAYLM short film is because the rest of us can't watch it for nine hours WE GET IT IT'S GREAT


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> what other taylor swift songs about sad things can i quote



Have you done Tear Drops yet? That's one of her saddest in my opinion


----------



## MickeyisBeast

done with the pansy moment

mainly because i ran out of songs i could think of


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> done with the pansy moment
> 
> mainly because i ran out of songs i could think of



Better Than Revenge, the song that explains it all


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Better Than Revenge, the song that explains it all



literally story of your life
oh my god did you write that song for t.swizzle


----------



## scarscar93

same


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> literally story of your life
> oh my god did you write that song for t.swizzle



yes


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> It's always something after another



what happened? tumblr message me bb <3


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Watching a Disney World/Disneyland special and they are showing SpectroMagic :'(


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I thinking I'll watch another Walt Disney documentary while I'm working on AP Bio


----------



## PlutosRHM55

The Glee Project really has started to disappoint me


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I've legitimately been waiting for this GIF to be made


----------



## PlutosRHM55

HAIR FLIP! Oh Cheno.


----------



## Qmaz246

Are you just randomly making GIFs and showing them here? If so, i have a few, i just have to wait till i have at least 10


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Qmaz246 said:


> Are you just randomly making GIFs and showing them here? If so, i have a few, i just have to wait till i have at least 10



Not necessarily, those aren't my own hand-made gifs and this thread is just for you to talk about whatever not just gifts.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god
it's like i can't breathe right now
THE AS LONG AS YOU LOVE ME SHORT FILM MUSIC VIDEO WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD IT WAS BETTER THAN I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE!

justin just looks FLAWLESS, the girl in the music video is like the most beautiful girl on earth oh my god can they get married, and they're like all over each other omg new OTP don't even know the girl's name but they looked so good together

it was amazing wow okay flawless i'm just going to go watch it 600 more times


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the girl in the music video's name is chanel celaya omg

Janel ship it


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

gah dont you wish you could be her


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

okay i'm done


----------



## BK228

She looks much older then him. How old is she?


----------



## CowboyErin

how i would narrate the Olympics:

me: they're doing some athletic stuff
me: and omg look at that butt


----------



## MickeyisBeast

BK228 said:


> She looks much older then him. How old is she?



I believe she's 20, so she's only two years older than him, and I don't think she looks much older than him at all.


----------



## grandfloluver

my hair actually looks cute today.  i did it in a sock bun and it reminds me so much of tinkerbell omg i love it


----------



## grandfloluver

my shoes i painted for myself...well i have three pairs now....and they are so slick on the bottom.  like it is worse than slick socks on the floor.  

i can practice my ice skating lol jkjk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> my hair actually looks cute today.  i did it in a sock bun and it reminds me so much of tinkerbell omg i love it



My hair has too many layers so the sock bun doesn't work for me that well ):


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I believe she's 20, so she's only two years older than him, and I don't think she looks much older than him at all.



She is pretty. Guess it is just me. Maybe the pictures just make her look older.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> My hair has too many layers so the sock bun doesn't work for me that well ):



my hair is so layered too, so i am really surprised it worked for me.  my shortest layer is about at my jaw bone level, so it's not too bad. i am surprised i even knew how to do it.  i normally can't do pretty updos lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> my hair is so layered too, so i am really surprised it worked for me.  my shortest layer is about at my jaw bone level, so it's not too bad. i am surprised i even knew how to do it.  i normally can't do pretty updos lol



My shortest layer goes to the top of my chest, lol it's pretty long idk why it doesn't work, it's probably because my hair is thick lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> My shortest layer goes to the top of my chest, lol it's pretty long idk why it doesn't work, it's probably because my hair is thick lol



hmmmmm that's weird. My hair in general is medium/long and it all made it up to the top of my head. The main reason I have layers is bc my hair is so thick. It is so heavy sometimes lol


----------



## grandfloluver

The last Facebook status I put up was late May. wow


----------



## grandfloluver

It's just like what do you say in them that's actually worthwhile


----------



## CowboyErin

you're welcome


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> you're welcome



I told my mom how attractive he is and I made her google him and she was not impressed omg


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> you're welcome



i needed my daley dose


----------



## grandfloluver

hehe
<3


----------



## scarscar93

daily dose of daley


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> i needed my daley dose



omg


----------



## Qmaz246

I only have one thing to say.... Drink up!


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> I told my mom how attractive he is and I made her google him and she was not impressed omg



omg! my mom thinks he's kinda cute but doesn't understand why i'm so obsessed with him. she'll never understand my fangirl ways.



scarscar93 said:


> i needed my daley dose



i'm the daily daley provider


----------



## grandfloluver

Most of my friends don't think he is hot either. It's crazy
They are blind~


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> daily dose of daley





CowboyErin said:


> i'm the daily daley provider



great minds


----------



## scarscar93

Erin the accuracy of your "#help" tag on all the pictures of Tommeh is killing me


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> great minds



woah we're geniuses



scarscar93 said:


> Erin the accuracy of your "#help" tag on all the pictures of Tommeh is killing me



why thank you!  #help is my favorite tag to use hahaha


----------



## scarscar93

oh wait I'm going to see Beauty & the Beast tomorrow

what on earth am I going to wear.


----------



## CowboyErin

my friend found this on tumblr and we think it might be tom's room omg i feel creepy now oh well


----------



## Qmaz246

Okay, I think I'm going to regret asking, but who is this Daley?


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> my friend found this on tumblr and we think it might be tom's room omg i feel creepy now oh well



omg i saw that earlier
no shame


----------



## CowboyErin

another installment of the daily daley:


----------



## scarscar93

Qmaz246 said:


> Okay, I think I'm going to regret asking, but who is this Daley?


my husband


----------



## Qmaz246

scarscar93 said:


> my husband



I'm sorry, but more realistically, you're acting like it's One Direction or something....


----------



## grandfloluver

justin bieber is all over my dash with the ALAYLM video.  it actually looks pretty good.  I haven't even watched it but i feel like i have since i've seen so many gifs of it


----------



## grandfloluver

my signature feels empty without a ticker ):


----------



## CowboyErin

Qmaz246 said:


> I'm sorry, but more realistically, you're acting like it's One Direction or something....



he's the 6th member of one direction


----------



## MickeyisBeast

erin oh my god


----------



## Qmaz246

This is a hunch, but is he like the Ryan Lochte of Diving? Just a Hunch...


----------



## scarscar93

Qmaz246 said:


> I'm sorry, but more realistically, you're acting like it's One Direction or something....



but what kind of relationship would it be if a woman didn't fangirl over her husband


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> but what kind of relationship would it be if a woman didn't fangirl over her husband



preach it gurl


----------



## Qmaz246

If it's like One Direction, an Unrealistic one.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> If it's like One Direction, an Unrealistic one.



It's not unrealistic...


----------



## CowboyErin

someone's extra sassy today


----------



## scarscar93

the internet will become a more enlightened but much less fun place the day Google Translate perfects its sarcasm detector.


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> It's not unrealistic...



Okay, let me rephrase it, do you have a chance with this Daley, or any of the 5 directioners?


----------



## CowboyErin

Qmaz246 said:


> Okay, let me rephrase it, do you have a chance with this Daley, or any of the 5 directioners?



actually yes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> Okay, let me rephrase it, do you have a chance with this Daley, or any of the 5 directioners?



Of course I do, there are six people walking this earth that are going to marry one of them, why can't one of the six be me?


----------



## grandfloluver

Qmaz246 said:


> Okay, let me rephrase it, do you have a chance with this Daley, or any of the 5 directioners?












why not


----------



## scarscar93

-Princess Diana was a Prince Charles fangirl
-Kate Middleton had posters of Prince William before she knew him

"It's kind of fun to do the impossible."

"If you can dream it, you can do it."

"Thinking realistically is the quickest route to mediocrity."


----------



## Qmaz246

scarscar93 said:


> -Princess Diana was a Prince Charles fangirl
> -Kate Middleton had posters of Prince William before she knew him
> 
> "It's kind of fun to do the impossible."
> 
> "If you can dream it, you can do it."
> 
> "Thinking realistically is the quickest route to mediocrity."



Ok, yeah, ONE example, Thousands of girls must love this Daley guy, and if what you said is true, they all have a chance, which isn't entirely true.


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## carlandellie

Omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## CowboyErin

some people


----------



## Qmaz246

So he is a diver?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Bill Cozby

omg


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> Bill Cozby
> 
> omg



wait what

idk why but that made me laugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> wait what
> 
> idk why but that made me laugh



It's in a movie omg I don't even know


----------



## Qmaz246

I almost forgot about Google, yeah, he is the Ryan Lochte of Diving!


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## Qmaz246

Lolwut? This has to do with Tom Daley?


----------



## scarscar93

Qmaz246 said:


> Lolwut? This has to do with Tom Daley?



this is a "whatever-you-feel-like-posting" thread; Tom Daley's just a hot topic right now.


----------



## Qmaz246

Ah.... So.....


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## Qmaz246

Well, If you don't like it, don't have to GIF me.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## I Am What I Am

what


----------



## Qmaz246

If your going to post that, i have no choice but to attack back....

 Go! Bean Direction!


----------



## I Am What I Am

wat


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## CowboyErin

haters can't stop me


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## I Am What I Am

sigh he's so pretty


----------



## I Am What I Am

that picture ended up being a lot bigger than i thought it was going to be


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## scarscar93

tom daley for finnick odair


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> tom daley for finnick odair



genius


----------



## Qmaz246




----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> tom daley for finnick odair



pls


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

i'm so scared of making posts like that because i don't want it to get out of hand


----------



## CowboyErin

Reasons I watch the Olympics: Tom Daley


----------



## CowboyErin

woah this volleyball game turned around real fast


----------



## I Am What I Am

favorite fictional characters:

blaine anderson

neal caffrey


----------



## grandfloluver

it is storming outside ugh


----------



## CowboyErin

seriously though i left the room and the score was 6-13 with the US losing and came back and now it's 22-15 and they're winning


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> i'm so scared of making posts like that because i don't want it to get out of hand



same omg


----------



## Qmaz246

I have work in half an hour, ugh....


----------



## grandfloluver

idk whether to do my room video today or wait.  i might wait idk


----------



## I Am What I Am

i still think the drinking age should be 18


if i can join the army i should be able to have a glass of wine.


----------



## I Am What I Am

my college class schedule finally went up and i have no math classes



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## scarscar93

omg someone bring me Domino's.

plzzzz


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Watching NCIS, such a good show, wonder if I can catch up.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I'm having a major hankering for Ice Cream right now


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Eww, NCIS is really gory. I laugh at my friends who get queazy watching Saw


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I'm more thirsty than hungry now, but I still would like some ice cream.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

boo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Free cereal came in the mail today for my entire town omg

currently eating the little box of cheerios

yum
and it's the good kind, the honey nut kind, not the bland honey-less kind


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2968595

no matter what your stance on this is, waiting an hour and a half for a damn chicken sandwich is the stupidest thing i've ever heard. 


especially when the recipe is online.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Oh my gosh, that was creepy. I swear scariest thing I've seen yet on television


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I love Walt Disney documentaries. He is such a great inspiration.


----------



## Qmaz246

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I love Walt Disney documentaries. He is such a great inspiration.



Did you see Waking Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## I Am What I Am

i know this man. he goes to my church and he's a friend of the family.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Qmaz246 said:


> Did you see Waking Sleeping Beauty?



I think I did... yeah, I did. I love that documentary, it really changed my view of the renaissance movies, which are mostly in my all-time faves. I love Walt: The Man Behind The Myth more though, it's the one I'm watching now.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i decided to watch NCIS because i love Tony


----------



## carlandellie

Going school supply shopping, the best part of going back to school.


----------



## grandfloluver

I'd win an award for laziness, then I'd make someone go up and get it for me
omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

is it hell? no, it's not hell when you're around.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I just wish I could've seen the Soup sequence from Snow White in its entirety


----------



## nerdylightbulb

who played loki in the avengers? i can't remember and i have to blacklist it on my desktop too l0l


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> who played loki in the avengers? i can't remember and i have to blacklist it on my desktop too l0l



Tom Hiddleston


----------



## I Am What I Am

nerdylightbulb said:


> who played loki in the avengers? i can't remember and i have to blacklist it on my desktop too l0l



Tom Hiddleston


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Lillian Bounds and Walt Disney might be the cutest thing ever


----------



## CowboyErin

nerdylightbulb said:


> who played loki in the avengers? i can't remember and i have to blacklist it on my desktop too l0l



tom hiddleston


----------



## nerdylightbulb

scarscar93 said:


> Tom Hiddleston





I Am What I Am said:


> Tom Hiddleston



Thank you~ :~)


----------



## nerdylightbulb

CowboyErin said:


> tom hiddleston



and thank you too except i didn't see this when i made the other post~


----------



## CowboyErin

nerdylightbulb said:


> and thank you too except i didn't see this when i made the other post~



you're welcome haha i didn't see the other two answers when i made my post xD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

lilo is a good ship. and then there's lirry which is good too. and ziam. niam's okay, i guess, but i'm a super big fan. i really like harry/liam/louis and liam/niall/zayn too. wow liam's easy to ship


----------



## scarscar93

*"Augustana" - Shot in the Dark*
"You, Me, and the Bourgeoisie" - The Submarines
"Young Blood" - The Naked And the Famous
"My Body" - Young the Giant
"Called Out in the Dark" - Snow Patrol

someone got mixed up. but omg the fact that Dan Layus is on this result graphic gives them kudos.


----------



## scarscar93

_



			Not everyone feels the necessity to announce their hotness to the world. And what, just 'cause it's warm out, you're supposed to suddenly be totally comfortable having your whole body exposed to the elements (and people's eyes)? Summer for you is a break from the monotony of the school year, but a time to use wisely -- either earning more credits, or some sweet, tender cash money. And whatever smart coworker or voluntary summer school classmate takes the time to discover the hotness you hold within will be a lucky person indeed.
		
Click to expand...

_
hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Qmaz246

Whose in Drama Club?


----------



## CowboyErin

Qmaz246 said:


> Whose in Drama Club?



i am


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> i am



Mammals are good at drama


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Qmaz246 said:


> Whose in Drama Club?



I'm in theater, yes.


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> Mammals are good at drama



it's one of our many talents


----------



## Qmaz246

What musical/play did any of you guys do this past year?


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Walt Disney? A discriminating guy? C'mon!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Qmaz246 said:


> What musical/play did any of you guys do this past year?



I was in Anything Goes, played the Ship's Purser


----------



## CowboyErin

Qmaz246 said:


> What musical/play did any of you guys do this past year?



2 years ago we did Oliver! and I was Dodger, this year we did The Sound of Music and I was a nun, and in our community theater this summer we did Once Upon a Mattress and I was the Jester. I've also been Puck in A Midsummer Night's Dream.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

carlandellie said:


> Mammals are good at drama





CowboyErin said:


> it's one of our many talents



This. 

Mammals are interesting creatures


----------



## Qmaz246

We did Seussical this past year. And guess what i was? The Cat, no, Horton, no, I was, the Stage Crew guy in black! Yeah!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i like watching Steve Harvey on Family Feud because of his reactions to people's answers.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Qmaz246 said:


> We did Seussical this past year. And guess what i was? The Cat, no, Horton, no, I was, the Stage Crew guy in black! Yeah!



I was in that show, lots of fun. I was only in the ensemble though, nbd


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://t.co/E7kmMjTR

I'M CRYING MY BABIES ARE PERFECT


----------



## scarscar93

fun box

oh fun box

small and square and dark


----------



## I Am What I Am

in other news: blaine anderson remains flawless.


----------



## CowboyErin

PlutosRHM55 said:


> This.
> 
> Mammals are interesting creatures



yes we are!!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Uncle Walt


----------



## carlandellie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f_ec37PXNQ&list=UUMf2IaFRcZY5uExJYp56p-w&index=1&feature=plcp
im scared


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Must. Step. Away. From. DIS. To. Do. School. Work.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

"Disneyland will never be finished. We can always make it better."

:')


----------



## Qmaz246

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Must. Step. Away. From. DIS. To. Do. School. Work.



Must. Quote. You. So. You. Can. Not. Do. School. Work. Ever. Heard. Of. Memebase?


----------



## grandfloluver

it's tax free weekend this weekend.  it will be mass chaos.  and yet i'm still going to the mall.


----------



## I Am What I Am

still flailing omg it was so perfect why wasn't it in the episode


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f_ec37PXNQ&list=UUMf2IaFRcZY5uExJYp56p-w&index=1&feature=plcp
> im scared


----------



## scarscar93

really hoping they have this for sale at the merch stand tomorrow:


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I love how this film focuses so strongly on Mary Poppins


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Oh the narration of Walt's Death by his only living daughter...


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm really pathetic i'm sitting here all proud because i changed a lightbulb


----------



## I Am What I Am

except i had to use a sixty watt bulb and it's so DARK


----------



## scarscar93

my cat kills me whenever he makes this really high-pitched meowing noise


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I'm in the perfect position, facing away from the TV and the internet minimized. Ready to work!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this Manhunt book I have to read for APUSH is sooooooooooooooo boring. "The 12 Day Chase for Lincoln's Killer"

no thanks
why are we starting off with the Civil War... or are we... if we're not why am I reading this book? Shouldn't we begin with the Roanoke "Lost Colony" or at least Jamestown

I guess I could look at the schedule but really I am too lazy to get up


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm so glad I got my foreign language over with. I am done with my two years of torture.


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I'm so glad I got my foreign language over with. I am done with my two years of torture.



you are so lucky we have to do 4 years in my school! 8th, 9th, 10th, and 11th grade :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I'm so glad I got my foreign language over with. I am done with my two years of torture.



I've got to do my second year of it :/ and i hate the Spanish 2 teacher because she was my Spanish 1 teacher and made me sit in the front row next to a horrible kid and refused to move me so i refused to pay attention in class lol

still got a 92 so it's all good.


----------



## scarscar93

so glad I finished ASL 2 junior year.

I would have been so unmotivated if I'd waited until senior year to finish my foreign language requirement.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

CowboyErin said:


> you are so lucky we have to do 4 years in my school! 8th, 9th, 10th, and 11th grade :/



Well the plus to that is they do say it's better to have four years of World Language for college applications. That's why I'm taking Spanish all through High School


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> you are so lucky we have to do 4 years in my school! 8th, 9th, 10th, and 11th grade :/


omg that would stink! I never liked a day in that class. I can't imagine four years of it. Bless your soul for living through it lol


MickeyisBeast said:


> I've got to do my second year of it :/ and i hate the Spanish 2 teacher because she was my Spanish 1 teacher and made me sit in the front row next to a horrible kid and refused to move me so i refused to pay attention in class lol
> 
> still got a 92 so it's all good.



Ewwww well, you're halfway through, right? I remember you talking about that kid. He sorta sounded disgusting...and actually like a kid in one of my classes lol I hated my teacher, too. Like, she was so "anti-chewing gum" in her class,but I didn't go one day without chewing it. I hid it and somehow never 
got caught.  I think some days she knew, so she didn't really like me lol


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg that would stink! I never liked a day in that class. I can't imagine four years of it. Bless your soul for living through it lol



it sucked and plus half of it was with this really bad teacher and oh god i hated her but it's over! i get to have a french-free senior year


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> it sucked and plus half of it was with this really bad teacher and oh god i hated her but it's over! i get to have a french-free senior year



gosh I'm sure. There must be something about foreign language teachers because mine was a total pain too. She just had that nail on a chalkboard voice and her attitude omg I'm not even going to go there


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> gosh I'm sure. There must be something about foreign language teachers because mine was a total pain too. She just had that nail on a chalkboard voice and her attitude omg I'm not even going to go there



same omg. plus she had really _really_ bad fashion sense and omg most of the period my friend and i would just make fun of her outfits.


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> same omg. plus she had really _really_ bad fashion sense and omg most of the period my friend and i would just make fun of her outfits.



hahaha sounds like something I would do. Mine was just fat. I mean she waddled through the halls lol and she had some finger problems. It might've been arthritis idk but geez it looked like every one of her fingers was bent or broken. It was so distracting when she would point at something. Half of the time it would look like she was pointing at something else lol


----------



## PlutosRHM55

ACTUALLY getting AP Bio work done now. I feel so accomplished already


----------



## PlutosRHM55

This book we have to read for AP Bio is actually quite interesting. Maybe I did make a good choice with this class


----------



## carlandellie

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Well the plus to that is they do say it's better to have four years of World Language for college applications. That's why I'm taking Spanish all through High School



same


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my laptop works again. yay those couple of hours suckedddd


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Truth be told, I am the worst note taker in the world


----------



## nerdylightbulb

degrassi is on yess


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TRUST FALL PRANK

chachacha add that to our 2-0-1-5 ideas


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I have to go to swim practice tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Sheldon Cooper makes truly fascinating subjects sound hilarious yet genius at the same time


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## PlutosRHM55

The only thing funnier than Sheldon Cooper is Raj trying to pick up girls


----------



## I Am What I Am

i am now a Danell Leyva fangirl


----------



## scarscar93

ooh Nathan Adrian

where have you been throughout all this coverage?

such a nice face, shame on NBC for not giving it more exposure


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> TRUST FALL PRANK
> 
> chachacha add that to our 2-0-1-5 ideas



added


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when people dont text me back i get really mad but when people text me and i dont answer until three days later thats okay because im me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg though our 2015 couple ideas were so cute though
that _needs_ to happen


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> ooh Nathan Adrian
> 
> where have you been throughout all this coverage?
> 
> such a nice face, shame on NBC for not giving it more exposure



while you  are thinking this, im thinking "Missy Franklin Will be my wife."


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> ooh Nathan Adrian
> 
> where have you been throughout all this coverage?
> 
> such a nice face, shame on NBC for not giving it more exposure



this


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how much longer do we have on the pact
it's been like what 2 1/2 months? that's not too bad, 9 1/2 months left


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=d-uuu6Uoq1o&NR=1

He should've made this one of his singles, I want a music video for this song SO bad
It's my favorite on the whole album


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just wanna sleep forever and i dont wanna go to school and i want a boyfriend but not really a boyfriend just a cute boy who will play with my hair and bring me things to drink because thats all boyfriends are good for anyway and i also would like to be an olympian please

me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

If I won a gold medal at the olympics I would wear it to school every day and someone would be like hey lol I got an a+ on my ap math test! and I would be like "I won a GOLD MEDAL AT THE OLYMPICS"


----------



## I Am What I Am

nope sorry when your news comes from fox "news" i refuse to consider it.



try again.


----------



## I Am What I Am

ryan murphy getting a twitter is the best thing that's ever happened for the glee fandom.


----------



## CowboyErin

oh kevin


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> If I won a gold medal at the olympics I would wear it to school every day and someone would be like hey lol I got an a+ on my ap math test! and I would be like "I won a GOLD MEDAL AT THE OLYMPICS"



this.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Went to swim practice, barely survived. My coach kept on saying to get out of the water because I would stop too enough.

I'M HERE TO PRACTICE NOT WATCH IT!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Just remembered my mom bought Ice Cream last night.

I know what I'M doing today


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Watching Supernatural, love this show!


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## PlutosRHM55

Talk about intense

Dun Dun Dun


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> how much longer do we have on the pact
> it's been like what 2 1/2 months? that's not too bad, 9 1/2 months left



i say until the first week of June, or whichever of our schools ends the latest.  i need all the time in the world if i keep going this pace lol yea we both got time


----------



## grandfloluver

if i get our pact done i swear it will be a miracle sent from above omg i wouldn't even know what to say


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


>



bringing this back


----------



## CowboyErin

daily daley


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> daily daley



yes good


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> daily daley



i feel much better now


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I wish there was a possibility for an allergy to the internet and only people who were technologically inept would get it.

Life would be good then for me


----------



## Qmaz246

If that were to happen, you'd probably be allergic.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

omg his wet t shirt photo shoot
kill me now


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg his wet t shirt photo shoot
> kill me now



i'm replying from the afterlife


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I feel like I haven't been on the Internet forever
all thanks to socialization


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> i'm replying from the afterlife



omg

*jesus didn't take my wheel soon enough*


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg
> 
> *jesus didn't take my wheel soon enough*



omg


----------



## PlutosRHM55

eBay and I might as well be called enemies now


----------



## CowboyErin

intense beach volleyball~


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

September through October is going to bring good things for me
I can sense it


----------



## CowboyErin

yay!


----------



## grandfloluver

the little bear cubs in brave are so cute
i just felt like being random


----------



## grandfloluver

i seriously don't wanna stunt today.  maybe i won't have to haha in my dreams


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i had two beyond crazy dreams last night omg

the first one was so weird, somebody stole my cousin but she turned into tinkerbell or something omg

the second one i spilled a bottle of lotion in disney all over me and everyone was chasing me and a girl that i guess was my dream friend and a little boy that i guess was also my dream friend omg i dont know but they finally caught us and the guy was like "oh, it's fine" and i was so angry omg they shut down the entire park just to capture me


----------



## I Am What I Am

joe jonas' addiction to instagram is both a blessing and a curse.


on the bright side, this addiction gave us a picture of nick, daniel and darren together, which is something the fandom has wanted for a very long time


on the other hand, it had a godawful filter on it


----------



## CowboyErin

/mammal


----------



## Qmaz246

What ever happened to The Jonas Brothers?


----------



## BK228

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> What ever happened to The Jonas Brothers?



Kevin is getting a new show with his wife in September. Possibly trying for a child soon too.

Joe is besties with Ryan Locthe


And Nick is being considered for a judges spot on American Idol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> /mammal



just went there and nobody was there omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> What ever happened to The Jonas Brothers?



nick is on the waiting list to become my husband so
it's a pretty long process


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> just went there and nobody was there omg



oops i left i'll go back if you want me to


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> oops i left i'll go back if you want me to



How about we all get on tonight or tomorrow night idk we need a PATY like old times


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> How about we all get on tonight or tomorrow night idk we need a PATY like old times



okay! i've got nothing to do tonight or tomorrow night so either would be fine. i miss PATYS and our houses when i lived with zallie omg i still have those pictures i'll try and find them


----------



## grandfloluver

actually, i get to leave school early everyday at 1:45.  That is going to be so nice omg


----------



## CowboyErin

lolololol omg i found our "family picture" and sarah's got 4 cats and is 4ever @l0n3


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Chick-fil-a


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I'm feeling a sense of nostalgia.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

CowboyErin said:


> lolololol omg i found our "family picture" and sarah's got 4 cats and is 4ever @l0n3



omg I remember this. Does anyone have a picture of Allie and I's apples?


----------



## I Am What I Am

got a postcard for a free starbucks coffee on my birthday.



woop


----------



## I Am What I Am

"where are the turtles??!??!?!!?!" where are they??!!!!"


----------



## I Am What I Am

they're making another ben 10 series but they got rid of my two favorite characters so i will not be watching.


----------



## I Am What I Am

on the bright side, my otp stayed together


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> lolololol omg i found our "family picture" and sarah's got 4 cats and is 4ever @l0n3



oh my god

foreshadowing the future


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> actually, i get to leave school early everyday at 1:45.  That is going to be so nice omg



why is that?


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm going to be at school aaaaaaalll day on tuesdays.


i have a class at 8:30, 2:00 and 6:30.


----------



## I Am What I Am

but i only have two classes on thursdays


----------



## I Am What I Am

Ryan Murphy has finally discovered that the best way to win the fandom's heart is to give us what we want.


----------



## I Am What I Am

yep yep still funny


----------



## MickeyisBeast

do you ever rip off a piece of your lip with your teeth and swallow it and realize you just ate yourself 


oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

at first look you see Justin
right
well, right but wrong
because that's LIAM


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## PlutosRHM55

Either the Post Office and I will be enemies or eBay and I. At this point, they are not doing well for my standards.


----------



## CowboyErin

lol


----------



## CowboyErin

can we all please just take a moment to appreciate his arms


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I need some more ice cream I think


----------



## I Am What I Am

Lea Michele my queen


----------



## grandfloluver

charliebrown said:


> why is that?



because i have psychology last and it's only two days out of the week when it does start, but it doesn't start until about three weeks into school since it's a college class.


----------



## grandfloluver

my bases today said it felt like it was a lot lighter when when stunted.  they were like did you loose weight?  lol not what i was expecting but i'll go with it


----------



## I Am What I Am

sigh why are there so many perfect people


----------



## grandfloluver

omg zayn yesterday has seen better days i absolutely love him with glasses and i like when he wears his bangs down it's cute :3 like i should've been his stylist yesterday ugh like idk


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

he looks flawless here tho omg


----------



## grandfloluver

some of the threads on here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

f to the d party tonight at 8
/mammal


----------



## carlandellie

lol boys are dumb


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> f to the d party tonight at 8
> /mammal



i'll be there


----------



## CowboyErin

celebrity: i would date a fan
me: you sit on a throne of lies


----------



## MickeyisBeast

/mammal


----------



## CowboyErin

you can just call me extra


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I want "Hipsta Please" as a tag so badly I'd buy all the chocolate in the universe just for that tag omg


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> I want "Hipsta Please" as a tag so badly I'd buy all the chocolate in the universe just for that tag omg



this


----------



## MickeyisBeast

charliebrown said:


> this



i called it first no copying omg
i only want it because of harry styles.


----------



## scarscar93

omg

so the guy playing Gaston in Beauty & the Beast--I could have closed my eyes any time he was singing and thought it was the film.


----------



## CowboyErin

what is with half the threads on here omg


----------



## grandfloluver

omg my thoughts every single day


----------



## grandfloluver

this is my last weekday of summer!! omg plezzz excuse me while i go into a corner and cry


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> this is my last weekday of summer!! omg plezzz excuse me while i go into a corner and cry




btw what's your fav splash mountain drop????????????


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> btw what's your fav splash mountain drop????????????




omg dang that is so tough
but all of those drops are almost as exciting as sitting in the airport before i get there.  omg that is the lyfe


----------



## grandfloluver

i have laughed way too much 

omg dont care


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg dang that is so tough
> but all of those drops are almost as exciting as sitting in the airport before i get there.  omg that is the lyfe




i know omg and seriously that's so exciting!!!!!!! wats ur fav lion king character omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> i have laughed way too much
> 
> omg dont care



long hair don't care  Δ


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> i know omg and seriously that's so exciting!!!!!!! wats ur fav lion king character omg


simba duhh omg lol you know you're cool when you have a least favorite ride thread with a thumbs up too 



CowboyErin said:


> long hair don't care  Δ


hehehe
we should all do it again soon if everyone's free omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## scarscar93

new sig whatevs~


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

wow
i feel like i've missed so much since i've been gone


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> simba duhh omg lol you know you're cool when you have a least favorite ride thread with a thumbs up too
> 
> hehehe
> we should all do it again soon if everyone's free omg



oh right true and omg i know i just loveeeeeeee using those symbols when i make threads omg makes me look professional!!!!!!

we should omg it was so fun


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> oh right true and omg i know i just loveeeeeeee using those symbols when i make threads omg makes me look professional!!!!!!
> 
> we should omg it was so fun



hahaha I know! I'm not doing anything tonight omg what a shock there


----------



## scarscar93

people who come here expecting to actually discuss mostly Disney things


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I can't wait til October


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Omg


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> Omg



this is me





don't hate ok i just had to get it off my chest


----------



## grandfloluver

I just heard the loudest crack of thunder ugh I screamed like it was bad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Free wifi at Lowes lol.


----------



## I Am What I Am

when i went to public school i liked mondays the best because we got out at 2 instead of 3.


of course, i was never fully awake until about 1pm.



i literally coasted my way through the entire semester.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> when i went to public school i liked mondays the best because we got out at 2 instead of 3.
> 
> 
> of course, i was never fully awake until about 1pm.
> 
> 
> 
> i literally coasted my way through the entire semester.



that was the first year they'd implemented early release on Mondays.

I literally forgot every week that we got out an hour early.

but my school sucked and had this stupid later start time on Tuesdays and wouldn't let us into the buildings until like 5 minutes before classes started every morning.


----------



## CowboyErin

kevin mchale's voice omg wlkjksehrkjsehrkejrhwerewr


----------



## carlandellie

always ignored


----------



## grandfloluver

I really don't get the obsession over 50 shades of grey. Like really. I've not read it so I guess I wouldn't really know lol


----------



## charliebrown

carlandellie said:


> always ignored



false


----------



## grandfloluver

I might make my room tour tm. I have to figure out what to say in it omg


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> I might make my room tour tm. I have to figure out what to say in it omg



Just got done doing mine omg


----------



## CowboyErin

my room isn't clean, therefore i won't do a room tour


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i keep trying to upload mine but my laptop keeps shutting down unexpectedly. ugh. ia0hfnilujdfdf idk when i'll be able to put mine up because it takes 3209583 years to upload because i guess it's pretty long


----------



## charliebrown

room tour.... not a bad idea......


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Found out I'm going to have to get an MRI of my back 

Only plus to this is we talked about Disney prior to hearing this news


----------



## carlandellie

I get my avatar and signature back Sunday yay


----------



## BK228

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I get my avatar and signature back Sunday yay



Yay!


----------



## CowboyErin

how do these people run 6 miles without stopping or dying? i can barely run 1 mile


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> I get my avatar and signature back Sunday yay



yayayayay! i was wondering about that lol


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Just got done doing mine omg


omg i wanna see it 


CowboyErin said:


> my room isn't clean, therefore i won't do a room tour


you can use your magic mike skills and clean it up omg


MickeyisBeast said:


> i keep trying to upload mine but my laptop keeps shutting down unexpectedly. ugh. ia0hfnilujdfdf idk when i'll be able to put mine up because it takes 3209583 years to upload because i guess it's pretty long


ugh that would be such my luck i wanna see yours too omg
i'm pretty sure i will ramble on during mine


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> you can use your magic mike skills and clean it up omg



omg that's a good idea, i will!


----------



## CowboyErin

/mammal at 8 tonight


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Another midday nap I guess... 

Have to take out trash. CRAP!


----------



## grandfloluver

heck yeah~


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Plan for rest of day:

Sleep
Work on AP Bio
Read DLR TRs (aka Research)
Write
Read
Sleep (until following day)

I feel this is productive


----------



## scarscar93

omg found more pieces from my old Little Mermaid bead set :3


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> omg found more pieces from my old Little Mermaid bead set :3



and another piece from this old set of Mickey & friends Christmas ornaments :3


----------



## scarscar93

totally misread the title of the thread "Driving" for "Dying"


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg



i know omg


----------



## scarscar93

done.


----------



## CowboyErin

yay!


----------



## scarscar93

#painfulflashbackfriday


----------



## CowboyErin

omg i always forget about the turtle in my sig i've had since i joined omg

it's almost been 5 years i feel so old


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> omg i always forget about the turtle in my sig i've had since i joined omg
> 
> it's almost been 5 years i feel so old



that's about the same age as the picture I just posted 

D:


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> that's about the same age as the picture I just posted
> 
> D:



omg D:

all of a sudden I feel so old like I don't even know oerjglkdjgrklgj


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> omg D:
> 
> all of a sudden I feel so old like I don't even know oerjglkdjgrklgj



it happens a lot during the upperclassmen years in high school

it isn't fun.


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> it happens a lot during the upperclassmen years in high school
> 
> it isn't fun.



it's lame D:


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

only time will tell if I truly killed it


----------



## scarscar93

but they seriously sold copies of Dream Factory on actual Disney property at some point.

I just can't.


----------



## carlandellie

Catherine you are my number 1 Tumblr crush omg


----------



## CowboyErin

How is George my number 1 tumblr crush omg.

Catherine you're number 6 though!


----------



## carlandellie

Erin you aren't on my crushes, I'm going to have to change that and like every post of yours


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> Erin you aren't on my crushes, I'm going to have to change that and like every post of yours



I'll like all yours too ChaChaCha


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> Catherine you are my number 1 Tumblr crush omg


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> I'll like all yours too ChaChaCha



Maybe not all of them that will literally take us 5ever


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> Catherine you're number 6 though!



you're my number 1, somehow George is my 2nd


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> how do these people run 6 miles without stopping or dying? i can barely run 1 mile



i can barely walk to my mailbox



grandfloluver said:


> omg i wanna see it
> 
> you can use your magic mike skills and clean it up omg
> 
> ugh that would be such my luck i wanna see yours too omg
> i'm pretty sure i will ramble on during mine



mine is 16 minutes long omg i talk about everything



CowboyErin said:


> /mammal at 8 tonight



i'll try to get on omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

erin is my number 1 tumblr crush and catherine is my number 8

omg

and of course chachacha is there too numba 5


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> erin is my number 1 tumblr crush and catherine is my number 8
> 
> omg





scarscar93 said:


> you're my number 1, somehow George is my 2nd



Aww guys


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> erin is my number 1 tumblr crush and catherine is my number 8
> 
> omg
> 
> and of course chachacha is there too numba 5





CowboyErin said:


> Aww guys


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

/mammal

the paty is starting early


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'M ON iebfasdf


----------



## grandfloluver

I'll be on in a few my family is right in front of the dang computer O.O


----------



## CowboyErin

guys help

this one:





or this one:


----------



## carlandellie

first


----------



## scarscar93

the first one


----------



## MickeyisBeast

second

and mine came in the mail today whoop





it's not yellow omg it's just i took that with my ipod so yellow tint whoop


----------



## I Am What I Am

Ryan Murphy is attempting to win back our hearts by releasing deleted scenes. 


unfortunately, it's working.


----------



## charliebrown

what is /mamal?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*chuckles*


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Not even going to bother.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## carlandellie

*titters*


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

Erin I like the second one best


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


>



That song is in my head now

I used to watch this movie everyday of the summer of 6th grade omg


----------



## charliebrown

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Not even going to bother.



im kinda afraid to ask now....


----------



## scarscar93

let the fun of trying to decide on an avatar continue


----------



## scarscar93

or


----------



## grandfloluver

Second


----------



## charliebrown

agreed, second.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Cheesy movies lol


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I'm sorry but that is one freaky looking monster


----------



## carlandellie

I want to say first to be different


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Why can't it just die? Skip all the drama, P-WEASE!


----------



## I Am What I Am

jesus christ, jesus christ, who are you and what have you sacrificed? jesus christ, superstar...


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## charliebrown

CowboyErin said:


>



omg


----------



## scarscar93

yeah, sticking with this avvie because I'm too lazy to change it again after fixing my sig.


----------



## scarscar93

why did I save so much of this crap back in 8th grade


----------



## scarscar93

seriously


----------



## I Am What I Am

HEY I JUST MET YOU

AND THIS IS CRAZY

HERE'S MY NUMBER

so call me maybe


----------



## scarscar93

ngl I think it'd be kind of hilarious if someone got this as a tag:











lol back when I felt so cool for having Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## scarscar93

look at them go


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> look at them go



omg


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> omg



I just found this saved to my Photobucket

I'm both mentally thanking and slapping my 8th-grade self


----------



## CowboyErin

that's right carry your king, peasants


----------



## scarscar93

~*~*~seaux kawaii~*~*~


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> I just found this saved to my Photobucket
> 
> I'm both mentally thanking and slapping my 8th-grade self



I don't even want to know what I saved to my photobucket in middle school omg haha


----------



## scarscar93

whyyy


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> I don't even want to know what I saved to my photobucket in middle school omg haha



I'm sure nothing can be worse than this thing I made:


----------



## scarscar93

oh gosh, the iEverything trend...


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> I'm sure nothing can be worse than this thing I made:



omg





what even where did this come from?


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what even where did this come from?


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## CowboyErin

alright then


----------



## CowboyErin

WHAT OMG WHY DID I HAVE THIS EVER


----------



## scarscar93

_why do i still have this_


----------



## scarscar93

i resent nothing more than that david cook phase i had, omg.

shuddershuddershudder


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> WHAT OMG WHY DID I HAVE THIS EVER



why is this so funny to me

omg your username is/was corgilove?






i have no idea when/why/where i saved this from.


----------



## scarscar93

this looked just like our dog, omg.

my mom thought this was a photoshopped picture of him.


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> why is this so funny to me
> 
> omg your username is/was corgilove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no idea when/why/where i saved this from.



yeah! i love corgis omg they're so cute


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> yeah! i love corgis omg they're so cute



my family had one for about 12 years. He was the biggest sweetheart ever.


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> my family had one for about 12 years. He was the biggest sweetheart ever.



really? that's so awesome! we were going to get a corgi, but my mom thinks that they're ugly so we got a maltipoo instead. i'm getting a corgi when i live on my own though, they're my favorite


----------



## scarscar93

have a whole folder of these, maaan I had no life.


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> really? that's so awesome! we were going to get a corgi, but my mom thinks that they're ugly so we got a maltipoo instead. i'm getting a corgi when i live on my own though, they're my favorite



omg, do it. They have such a good temperament and are sooo loyal.

plus if you don't get a fuzzy (ours was, we had to trim him often) they shouldn't shed too badly


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> i resent nothing more than that david cook phase i had, omg.
> 
> shuddershuddershudder



i had a really bad apollo ohno phase omg
i mean i still find him attractive but i'm not obsessed anymore omg that was weird



scarscar93 said:


> omg, do it. They have such a good temperament and are sooo loyal.
> 
> plus if you don't get a fuzzy (ours was, we had to trim him often) they shouldn't shed too badly



i want to! and that's good, my cat sheds everywhere it's gross cause it's in the air too and ugh. plus they're adorable and i love dogs in general. i'm excited to get my corgi omg


----------



## scarscar93

uh...


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> i want to! and that's good, my cat sheds everywhere it's gross cause it's in the air too and ugh. plus they're adorable and i love dogs in general. i'm excited to get my corgi omg







ugh, i know. look at that smile!


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> ugh, i know. look at that smile!



omg <3


----------



## scarscar93

what the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WHY DO I HAVE SO MANY OF THESE


----------



## carlandellie

since my liking spam Erin is now my first tumblr crush, followed by catherine and Sarah


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> since my liking spam Erin is now my first tumblr crush, followed by catherine and Sarah



aw chachacha i'm honored


----------



## scarscar93

what the heck, George is now my 1st, followed by Erin and Chachacha.

time to fix that.


----------



## scarscar93

omg


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin

good now my 1st tumblr crush is a rl friend, 2nd is Catherine, and 3rd is ChaChaCha


----------



## carlandellie

http://disneyprinceconfessions.tumblr.com/
oh
my
god


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> http://disneyprinceconfessions.tumblr.com/
> oh
> my
> god



omg that was so long ago


----------



## scarscar93

that one charming confession tho

o
m
g


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> omg that was so long ago



I like how we never continued it after like a day


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> that one charming confession tho
> 
> o
> m
> g



omg i know


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I like how we never continued it after like a day



i know omg we just stopped


----------



## carlandellie

I love how my job was blog promoter omfg


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## I Am What I Am

i liked the new Warblers scene that was released today.


i don't really care for the song, but it was totally worth it for sassy!blaine and the hint of blaine/santana friendship at the end.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"I used to be proud to be a Warbler, not because we were good, but because we kept it classy. Nothing about that was classy."



i love Blaine sfm omg


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


>



what are you doing dog? You dont belong there.


----------



## carlandellie

help my tv is speaking spanish and i dont know how it got that way


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> help my tv is speaking spanish and i dont know how it got that way



hola


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> hola



¿Cómo estás?


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> ¿Cómo estás?



muy bueno, y tú?


----------



## I Am What I Am

"But that's not what Valentine's day is about, is it now? It's about love."


wrong it's about chocolates.


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> muy bueno, y tú?



same omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> same omg



omg


----------



## scarscar93

some people


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i want a picture like this aidfnhsdf wah


----------



## scarscar93

are there more of you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

NEMO


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## I Am What I Am

some people can get a thrill
knitting sweaters and sitting still
well that's okay for some people who don't know they're alive
but i've at least gotta try


----------



## scarscar93

omg why does my cursor keep freaking out and moving on its own


----------



## CowboyErin

ok


----------



## scarscar93

so bored


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I feel like I've been ignoring the DIS
I'm just so busy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me after running for 30 seconds: i'm still alive but i'm barely breathing


----------



## grandfloluver

i just got home 
i bought the cutest jeans ever at buckle omg
but i don't really like buying shirts there because everyone at my school has them


----------



## grandfloluver

i just finished my room tour video 
imma upload it asap it's not too long...about 8 minutes
but i think i might pm it to y'all bc it has some personal stuff in it that i forgot about omg


----------



## charliebrown

thats cool.

you could just put it on youtube, with privacy set so that only those with the link can see it.




DONE WITH WORK!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i keep seeing spiders and then attempting to launch myself off the couch.


spoiler alert: the spiders are hallucinations.


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> me after running for 30 seconds: i'm still alive but i'm barely breathing



literally me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> i just finished my room tour video
> imma upload it asap it's not too long...about 8 minutes
> but i think i might pm it to y'all bc it has some personal stuff in it that i forgot about omg



i'm probably gonna do that because, thinking about it, I don't want some people on here to see inside my room omg.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i'm probably gonna do that because, thinking about it, I don't want some people on here to see inside my room omg.



omg same


----------



## grandfloluver

jk its 10 minutes long
it's gonna take forever


----------



## scarscar93

what is up with the notes glitch on tumblr


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

testing icons


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## CowboyErin

niall twitcam omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> niall twitcam omg







omg 
dying


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg
> dying



me too omg


----------



## grandfloluver

connection is crap :/

omg my video is only 11% done


----------



## grandfloluver

okay now i really am dying like omg i can't get a good enough connection to satisfy myself omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wow being social tonight and i look cute so yay for me


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

starting tuesday i finally get a life
woo hoo


----------



## grandfloluver

i wanna do a /mammal again before i start school tuesday 

idc when just before tuesday omg


----------



## grandfloluver

that sounds so wrong omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## PlutosRHM55

I will never think of Junior Mints the same way again

Oh, Seinfeld!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Kids are awesome until they continue to proceed to scream when a more mature teenager encourages this...


----------



## grandfloluver

My bff just put up a status on fb to some other chick saying how much it meant to her that she was there for her these last few days omg I feel out of the loop bc idek what she's talking about omg I am obviously so loved ugh

I am gonna send my video out soon dollz~


----------



## grandfloluver

I didn't hardly watch any of Niall's twit cam. I tried. But omg it had like a mental stability issue and I was not a happy camper


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I didn't hardly watch any of Niall's twit cam. I tried. But omg it had like a mental stability issue and I was not a happy camper



same omg it didn't wanna work for more than 5 minutes at a time


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> same omg it didn't wanna work for more than 5 minutes at a time



omg I watched him hold his guitar and check his phone for like 15 seconds then it froze.  I couldn't get the signal back ugh it depresses me omg


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg I watched him hold his guitar and check his phone for like 15 seconds then it froze.  I couldn't get the signal back ugh it depresses me omg



seriously same omg oh well at least i got to see his beautiful face for a little bit!



scarscar93 said:


>



omg so cute


----------



## carlandellie

This is the bookbag I got tonight!


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> This is the bookbag I got tonight!



omg that's so cute


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we watched a scary movie ahhh it was creepy not like scary but like the evil monster creatures they turned into were ugly like i couldn't watch the whole last 15 minutes of the movie because i was disgusted by how ugly the evil thing looked omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm probably going to be up all night.



good thing Netflix added season 3 of White Collar.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

carlandellie said:


> This is the bookbag I got tonight!



that's so cute!

i ordered this backpack


----------



## carlandellie

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> that's so cute!
> 
> i ordered this backpack



that's so cute valeria love it


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> i wanna do a /mammal again before i start school tuesday
> 
> idc when just before tuesday omg



what is this /mammal thing?.....ive seen a ton of people talk about it.


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> This is the bookbag I got tonight!



I love it!



Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i ordered this backpack



I love that! My purse is that pattern


----------



## MickeyisBeast

late night /mammal session anyone?


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> late night /mammal session anyone?



im on /mammal!


----------



## charliebrown

carlandellie said:


> im on /mammal!



is this just a trolling effort?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

charliebrown said:


> is this just a trolling effort?



no /mammal is a real thing...


----------



## I Am What I Am

i love The Office


----------



## CowboyErin

omg came back and was all alone


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> no /mammal is a real thing...



then what is it?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> omg came back and was all alone



sorry i was getting a migraine from it lol


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> sorry i was getting a migraine from it lol



it's fine haha


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I swear as I get older, my aversion to clowns grows


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Showdowns in a funhouse

Pretty darn epic!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

"MIT?" "MIT, it's a school in Boston."


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I bust some windows out your car trololol


----------



## carlandellie

yay everything is back


----------



## grandfloluver

omg all of my power is out. I'm gonna die if it lasts all day ugh
like I'm having a cow


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg all of my power is out. I'm gonna die if it lasts all day ugh
> like I'm having a cow



having a cow must be painful


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> having a cow must be painful



omg I had a miscarriage bc it came back on l0l


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg I had a miscarriage bc it came back on l0l



Is it raining there?


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> Is it raining there?



lol no! That is the stupid part. It's cloudy but that's it


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> lol no! That is the stupid part. It's cloudy but that's it



weird


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

it's thunder storming here


----------



## carlandellie

http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r311/Zukathy/Disneystrology/ 
I remember doing this!




seems about right


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r311/Zukathy/Disneystrology/
> I remember doing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems about right



omg me too
i did it forever ago 




pretty much me


----------



## I Am What I Am

tomorrow's my birthday


~*~*~*~paty lightly~*~*~*~


----------



## grandfloluver

i just noticed you got your sig back 
omg i am so behind lol


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> i just noticed you got your sig back
> omg i am so behind lol



It was today at 6:30 am




I Am What I Am said:


> tomorrow's my birthday
> 
> 
> ~*~*~*~paty lightly~*~*~*~


Happy almost birthday!


----------



## I Am What I Am

[/IMG]


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh *now* the sun comes out


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> It was today at 6:30 am
> 
> 
> 
> Happy almost birthday!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## I Am What I Am

carlandellie said:


> It was today at 6:30 am
> 
> 
> 
> Happy almost birthday!



thanks


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I Am What I Am said:


> tomorrow's my birthday
> 
> 
> ~*~*~*~paty lightly~*~*~*~



happy early birthday!


----------



## grandfloluver

i don't want it to be tomorrow
but we are having cheerleading/football pictures and we are probably going to take some with the boys in our grade and omg we will pose tg hehe that will just lead to trouble for me well no i am excited and nervous all at the same time because of reasons ok


----------



## grandfloluver

Me: I think I'm gonna go to sleep now.
    TV: lol but good shows are on.
    iPod: sleep? Is that a new app?
    Sleeping position: lol I'm not gonna be comfortable.
    Mind: what's the meaning of life though?
    Temperature: lol it's too hot and too cold.
    Noises: oh, you said be louder? Okay.
    Body: Lol time for itches.
    Person I like: Hey


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

updated my tr

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45723222&postcount=27


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> happy early birthday!



Thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> tomorrow's my birthday
> 
> 
> ~*~*~*~paty lightly~*~*~*~



Happy almost birthday!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg it's funny because this is pretty relatable to me


----------



## grandfloluver

I got a new straightener and wow it def does the job. I thought I just had naturally ugly hair...still do, but it never stayed or looked perfectly straight. Well, I have come to the conclusion it was my old straightener. 

I always said that if I could invent something it would be a straightener that makes your hair smell like strawberries or vanilla. That would be awesome lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i wish i was an amazing dancer so i could audition for Justin's Believe tour

but sadly, i stink i can't dance to save my life so there goes that possibility


----------



## grandfloluver

omg it's a downpour here right now


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i wish i was an amazing dancer so i could audition for Justin's Believe tour
> 
> but sadly, i stink i can't dance to save my life so there goes that possibility



omg I suck at freesyle dancing or anything like that. It is so embarrassing. I can do fine with counts and junk bc of cheer but anything besides that I could NEVER do lol I used to even suck at that but I've gotten so much better since I've done it so long.


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> Happy almost birthday!



thanks


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> Me: I think I'm gonna go to sleep now.
> TV: lol but good shows are on.
> iPod: sleep? Is that a new app?
> Sleeping position: lol I'm not gonna be comfortable.
> Mind: what's the meaning of life though?
> Temperature: lol it's too hot and too cold.
> Noises: oh, you said be louder? Okay.
> Body: Lol time for itches.
> Person I like: Hey




this.....is....perfect....


----------



## scarscar93

yeah pretty much


----------



## charliebrown

its scary how accurate these are......
this is so close to being 100% me.


----------



## grandfloluver

omg JP gals I hope you are laughing right now omg 
Y'all are responsible for my funeral omg l0l


----------



## grandfloluver

It's supposed to storm all night. Oh well 
I like it when it rains at night but I don't like the lightning~I can't sleep good with it just like I can't sleep with tvs on


----------



## scarscar93

why did I Google that

nooo

I don't want that psychic claptrap, there has to be a scientific explanation for this


----------



## grandfloluver

omg 
the threads


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg
> the threads



oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I want it to be Fall already. I'm tired of wearing shorts, I want to wear jeans/jeggings and sweaters again


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't even really wear shorts to school since they have to be a certain length. I think it is right above the knee. I wear jeans and capris all the time bc I think they are cuter.

But I should be thankful we don't have to wear uniforms O.O


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I don't even really wear shorts to school since they have to be a certain length. I think it is right above the knee. I wear jeans and capris all the time bc I think they are cuter.
> 
> But I should be thankful we don't have to wear uniforms O.O



I think for us skirts/dresses/shorts can be no higher than three inches above the knee. But I don't wear skirts/dresses/shorts to school ever really, I mainly wear jeans and jeggings and sometimes capris


----------



## grandfloluver

Is a /mammal sometime tomorrow ok? idk what time lol
I swear I need something good and entertaining to happen before school omg


----------



## charliebrown

I just found my old Fallout Boy cds, and next to it was some old Tag body spray.MIDDLE SCHOOL MEMORIES!!!



Protip: even though the commercials say Tag is made to attract women, it is actually a repellant.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I think for us skirts/dresses/shorts can be no higher than three inches above the knee. But I don't wear skirts/dresses/shorts to school ever really, I mainly wear jeans and jeggings and sometimes capris



I don't think I've ever wore a skirt to school haha my school is like a fridge so if I don't wear some jeans or jeggings I freeze to death. It sucks because I always have to wear a jacket over a cute top or whatever :/ we are allowed tank tops but I think it has to be three finger width across the top. I don't wear those too often either lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm in a drama class this year. I didn't even sign up for it
omg I'm not socially fit for that class


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I don't think I've ever wore a skirt to school haha my school is like a fridge so if I don't wear some jeans or jeggings I freeze to death. It sucks because I always have to wear a jacket over a cute top or whatever :/ we are allowed tank tops but I think it has to be three finger width across the top. I don't wear those too often either lol



omg same my school is freezing. but this year my friends and i made an agreement and we're going to try and look cute and not bum it this year, i'm betting it will last a month but i'm going to try and go the whole school year (doubt it'll happen) but i'm still gonna try, it'll help me out with the pact lol

oh and we should have one last /mammal party tomorrow, but not late because i have to get up early on tuesday (or wednesday, i forgot what day)


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg
> the threads


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg same my school is freezing. but this year my friends and i made an agreement and we're going to try and look cute and not bum it this year, i'm betting it will last a month but i'm going to try and go the whole school year (doubt it'll happen) but i'm still gonna try, it'll help me out with the pact lol
> 
> oh and we should have one last /mammal party tomorrow, but not late because i have to get up early on tuesday (or wednesday, i forgot what day)



omg i start off dressing really cute everyday and then it just ends up being like three days out of the week. My school wardrobe needed a facelift so maybe this year will be a different story haha I think I'm just lazy but the pact should be enough motivation for both of us lol

haha ok! I wouldn't be able to do it late anyways bc my parents would be paranoid about it being "the first day of school and I need my sleep" omg I would never hear the end of it lol we could do the usual time or any except 3-5:30. That's my freaking cheer practice ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


>








hahaha omg I just wanna know how anyone could come up with stuff like that. Seriously. I need it explained


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> hahaha omg I just wanna know how you could come up with stuff like that. Seriously. I need it explained



I'm just wondering how on Earth someone can't bother to read a thread that was resolved in the first reply, then re-ask the same question like the answer has actually changed.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I'm just wondering how on Earth someone can't bother to read a thread that was resolved in the first reply, then re-ask the same question like the answer has actually changed.



lol seriously same. It's all so dumb. I laugh at it all the time. And why does it matter what night of the week you go to Disney? why would you put a thumbs up symbol for a least favorite ride thread? why would you even have those threads omg


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> lol seriously same. It's all so dumb. I laugh at it all the time. And why does it matter what night of the week you go to Disney? why would you put a thumbs up symbol for a least favorite ride thread? why would you even have those threads omg


----------



## BK228

scarscar93 said:


>


I love your new avatar!! The picture of Belle, I love as an avatar.


----------



## carlandellie

think before you speak


----------



## carlandellie

"not scary, not scary"


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


>


----------



## carlandellie

I am glad some people dont follow me because i wouldnt be able to post about them!!


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I saw message me if you need to lol


----------



## scarscar93

I miss Jade's snarky commentary on tumblr.


----------



## grandfloluver

Ok so I seriously thought about putting a link of the Stacey video to the Must-Do Disney thread


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Ok so I seriously thought about putting a link of the Stacey video to the Must-Do Disney thread



nvm yeah just do the video

that'll be funnier


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> nvm yeah just do the video
> 
> that'll be funnier



it has been done 

What else were you thinking about doing lol


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> it has been done
> 
> What else were you thinking about doing lol



postings a bunch of the gifs I'd used when I played Stacey in the mm and seeing who gets the idea


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

scarscar93 said:


> postings a bunch of the gifs I'd used when I played Stacey in the mm and seeing who gets the idea








Stacey approves


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> postings a bunch of the gifs I'd used when I played Stacey in the mm and seeing who gets the idea



omg DO IT lol
no shame~


----------



## scarscar93

ngl i've been trying to find this for ages:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFehyjDUEPs&feature=related

memories of the first trip I remember <3


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg DO IT lol
> no shame~



ok maybe just one

the video stands on its own, though, as a reply


----------



## scarscar93

http://disneyparksgifs.tumblr.com/tagged/Stacey
^^secret weapon, during the MM


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

scarscar93 said:


> ngl i've been trying to find this for ages:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFehyjDUEPs&feature=related
> 
> memories of the first trip I remember <3



omg 
i remember that video


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> ok maybe just one
> 
> the video stands on its own, though, as a reply



This is seriously cracking me up


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

scarscar93 said:


> ok maybe just one
> 
> the video stands on its own, though, as a reply





love it


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> I'm just wondering how on Earth someone can't bother to read a thread that was resolved in the first reply, then re-ask the same question like the answer has actually changed.



I am this close to making a newbies rules-
Rule one: learn to read


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> I miss Jade's snarky commentary on tumblr.



i do too


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this has been my avatar on my personal for ages


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i do too



seriously you found the best stuff


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> http://disneyparksgifs.tumblr.com/tagged/Stacey
> ^^secret weapon, during the MM


The MM that just died.....




I Am What I Am said:


> i do too



can i get a link?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oops too large whatevs


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> oops too large whatevs


we dont mind at all.....live by poohs motto








edited 1000 times to not offend


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> seriously you found the best stuff


thanks 
sometimes i still mock things on twitter, but it's harder when i have limited characters


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i saw what you said before you edited.


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> i saw what you said before you edited.



crap....i posted it, and i was like "that sounds 100% different from what i want that to mean." 

i feel bad.


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2970154


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2970154



i'd judge my kid's artwork based on the crayons used.


crayola or die


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i'd judge my kid's artwork based on the crayons used.
> 
> 
> crayola or die



omg, yes.

I had this huuuge pack of bootleg crayons in kindergarten and they sucked.


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2970154



omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> omg, yes.
> 
> I had this huuuge pack of bootleg crayons in kindergarten and they sucked.



all other crayons are crap. 


especially Roseart


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> all other crayons are crap.
> 
> 
> especially Roseart



don't get me started on their markers.

but no markers were worse than the kind my art teachers had in elementary school:





Crayola markers 4 lyfe


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2970154


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45727899&postcount=18

pretty typical DIS response. 


"Don't like America? GET THE HELL OUT!!!1"


----------



## I Am What I Am

i was thisclose to actually posting this.


filed under: things i regret not doing.


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2970154


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

some of the posts and threads on the dis


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45727899&postcount=18
> 
> pretty typical DIS response.
> 
> 
> "Don't like America? GET THE HELL OUT!!!1"


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i was thisclose to actually posting this.
> 
> 
> filed under: things i regret not doing.



best.


----------



## I Am What I Am

good god there's a lot of threads here.



i don't like it


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> best.





i love this


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> good god there's a lot of threads here.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like it



that's how we've felt all week


----------



## I Am What I Am

i went to Starbucks today and they said they were out of mocha so they couldn't make any coffees with chocolate so i had to get tea.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I Am What I Am said:


> good god there's a lot of threads here.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like it








Threads threads
EVERYWHERE


----------



## scarscar93

smiley and thumbs-up icons will haunt my subconscious for the years to come


----------



## I Am What I Am

remind me again why i went to Target and Bealls during Tax-Free weekend.


the stores smelled of children.


----------



## I Am What I Am

does this mean that there's a saggy-breast Padme figure out there


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> smiley and thumbs-up icons will haunt my subconscious for the years to come



no one posted on my threads?


Ill add a smiley face!


----------



## I Am What I Am

having smilies for threads was probably the worst idea


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> having smilies for threads was probably the worst idea



this


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

watching shrek~


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

those are the most scary


----------



## charliebrown

mickeyisbeast said:


>



nnnnnnnnoooooooooo


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


>



soulless, dead eyes that haunt your nightmares

must be from the DIS


----------



## scarscar93

i ain't even sorry

(tumblr)


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:


> i ain't even sorry
> 
> (tumblr)



oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

time for let's look through the last pages of my photobucket


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Scaryyyy~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

why


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> \
> why



is that a.... bacon biscuit?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ahh i found my christmas siggy pictures

can it be fall/winter i liked themed siggys


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> why



What is that
...


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> ahh i found my christmas siggy pictures
> 
> can it be fall/winter i liked themed siggys



omg, right?

(I've actually got some of the same light-up one saved to mine, haha)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> is that a.... bacon biscuit?





Mickeysgirl34 said:


> What is that
> ...



i really have no clue what it is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> omg, right?
> 
> (I've actually got some of the same light-up one saved to mine, haha)



I have so many holiday pictures saved up omg. I just really enjoy making holiday signatures, they look the best


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2970748


the correct answer is "all the time"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when i didn't like him omg
funnyhowthatchanged


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2970748
> 
> 
> the correct answer is "all the time"



omg

omg

just...do people not think before they post?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

and there's more


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> omg
> 
> omg
> 
> just...do people not think before they post?



i have done extensive research on this very topic throughout my years on the DIS and i have come to the conclusion that the answer is "no"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh i've reached the jesse mccartney phase


----------



## I Am What I Am

i once got in an argument with two girls because i was apparently pronouncing jesse mccartney's name wrong.


they were more focused on that than the fact that i didn't like him


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i did somebody else's math for them wow

seriously hoping i did it incorrectly because who would trust me with math


----------



## scarscar93

oh gosh, my Wicked phase in 7th grade


----------



## scarscar93

what even











whyyy


----------



## scarscar93

literally me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

thank you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

please nobody ever let me cut my hair anywhere near my shoulders again


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> literally me



about me omg


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## I Am What I Am

i hear about all these kids going out partying and taking drugs and it just seems like a lot of work


i'm too lazy so i'm going to stay home on the internet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh wow end of july i began liking one direction wow it's been over a year now


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I think I have like every sig I've had on the DIS saved in my photobucket


----------



## MickeyisBeast

#1 fan


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> #1 fan



oh my god


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> #1 fan



otp


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:


> #1 fan



otp forever~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ow i was abused in art class

okay enough of memory lane im done


----------



## charliebrown

while everyone is talking about teen idols, my favorite was Aaron carter.......and that was the last one i cared for......


7 years old, went to his concert....like a boss.


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's almost midnight.


open the floodgates.


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> #1 fan





CowboyErin said:


> otp


bridesmaids


Mickeysgirl34 said:


> otp forever~



you can play your instrument


----------



## scarscar93

~*~kawaii tink~*~


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

wow this is old





carlandellie said:


> you can play your instrument



hooray


----------



## I Am What I Am

in ten minutes i will legally be able to order things from infomercials.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

my halloween sig
i kind of want to bring this back


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> in ten minutes i will legally be able to order things from infomercials.



welcome to the club~


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> welcome to the club~



feels good~


----------



## I Am What I Am

why would you even need this


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## I Am What I Am

one minute~


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's DIS official i am 18


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> one minute~



all grown up~


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> all grown up~



just yesterday i was a child, now i am an adult.


----------



## carlandellie

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

is it sad to say that 95% of the icons in my icon album are pony-related?


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I Am What I Am said:


> it's DIS official i am 18



Happy Birthday~


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## I Am What I Am

carlandellie said:


> Happy Birthday!





Mickeysgirl34 said:


> Happy Birthday~



thank you!


----------



## scarscar93

thought this was so hilarious in middle school


----------



## scarscar93

haha

HAHAHAHAHAhahahaha


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> it's DIS official i am 18


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

for some reason this gif was saved in my photobucket
i have no idea why


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


>



thank you!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm pretty sure that this is the Artist formerly known as Prince.



though what he's doing at the Nativity scene I'll never know.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

For you Jade~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> just yesterday i was a child, now i am an adult.



omg happy birthday!


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

so perfect <3
why did i forget about this


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> For you Jade~





MickeyisBeast said:


> omg happy birthday!



thank you both!


----------



## CowboyErin

Happy Birthday, Jade!

Here's some Darren for you:


----------



## I Am What I Am

CowboyErin said:


> Happy Birthday, Jade!
> 
> Here's some Darren for you:



omg thank you!


----------



## scarscar93

i wish blocking someone on tumblr meant they couldn't follow you/see your blog


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I Am What I Am said:


> it's DIS official i am 18



Happy Birthday Jade!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Going to a birthday party at the nearby theme park. Totally wearing my Disney shirt.

Showing off superior amusement park experience. CHYEAH!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

There is nothing on TV this morning! UGH.


----------



## charliebrown

I Am What I Am said:


> it's DIS official i am 18


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNF2KNcRm-U


----------



## PlutosRHM55

"I've always been a morning person, a morning person!"

It's something people need to know... IN SONG.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Bravo is getting on my nerves now


----------



## charliebrown

PlutosRHM55 said:


> "I've always been a morning person, a morning person!"
> 
> It's something people need to know... IN SONG.



i thought i was the only one.


----------



## I Am What I Am

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Happy Birthday Jade!


thanks!


charliebrown said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNF2KNcRm-U


----------



## grandfloluver

i am what i am said:


> it's dis official i am 18



happy birthday!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

no cheer pictures today yay
it looks like crap outside tho


----------



## grandfloluver

ok so people on facebook are like omg i don't even wanna think about school. it makes me cry just to look at the word school. well then why are you posting about it? i swear it's every other status


----------



## grandfloluver

ugh some people need to get a life omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> happy birthday!!!



thank you!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm so nervous for tomorrow
i'll be an absolute mess if i fail..


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i'm so nervous for tomorrow
> i'll be an absolute mess if i fail..



is tm your driving test omg haha
oh and btw i sent you a msg on tumblr lol


----------



## grandfloluver

i am the most stressed out laziest person ever i don’t even know how i do it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> is tm your driving test omg haha
> oh and btw i sent you a msg on tumblr lol



yes oh my god. but my best friend just reassured me that there's no written test, just the driving, so I think I'll be fine 
and awwwww i just saw, and i totally agree! i love the part where you said they lived in a fairytale princess world omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

jaden smith is 14 years old but he sounds so much older
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFOBd0TWgws


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> yes oh my god. but my best friend just reassured me that there's no written test, just the driving, so I think I'll be fine
> and awwwww i just saw, and i totally agree! i love the part where you said they lived in a fairytale princess world omg



omg I'll be thinking about you! What time is it? Mine was seriously so easy. I could've done it last year, and I hardly drove then. It didn't even take 10 minutes either. I'd say it wouldn't vary much from our two states lol
hahaha I could spew random crap out about it all day. I had to cut some of it out because it was too long if that says anything lol


----------



## grandfloluver

omg i think i'm gonna let y'all help me decide what to wear tomorrow for the first day of school lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg I'll be thinking about you! What time is it? Mine was seriously so easy. I could've done it last year, and I hardly drove then. It didn't even take 10 minutes either. I'd say it wouldn't vary much from our two states lol
> hahaha I could spew random crap out about it all day. I had to cut some of it out because it was too long if that says anything lol



I have to be there when it opens at 8 am lol. My friend went to the DMV where I'm going to go and she told me exactly what I have to do, and it sounds easy



grandfloluver said:


> omg i think i'm gonna let y'all help me decide what to wear tomorrow for the first day of school lol



yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## grandfloluver

Outfit 1: 





Outfit 2:




The back of it:





I'm wearing Miss Me Jeans with both of them, but i really don't know why that matters lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Wow my hair looks really short in these. It's like all I can see is my middle layer 
it's really like 4 inches longer omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I like the first one the best!


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> I like the first one the best!



Agreed c:


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> I like the first one the best!





scarscar93 said:


> Agreed c:



Same!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

is the world still ending in four months cause i still havent kissed a boy yet


best one


----------



## MickeyisBeast

did i not get the memo where everyone's supposed to make 600 threads daily?


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> did i not get the memo where everyone's supposed to make 600 threads daily?





i am so close to putting this on every new thread:







why do these guys not get it?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I swear the day I meet Justin, Im gonna edit that picture and it's gonna be the best edit ever and put it everywhere. IM GONNA PUT IT AS MY SIDEBAR, AND MY COMPUTER BACKGROUND AND IM GONNA MAKE A BANNER FROM IT AND PLACE IT IN MY ROOM, AND PRINT COPIES OF THE PICTURE AND HAND THEM TO RANDOM PEOPLE.

me


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## charliebrown

got my mickey mail!


----------



## charliebrown

why do my gifs never work?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


>


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


>


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


>


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


>


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my laptop keeps overheating.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm about to watch Hercules, I don't remember the last time I watched this movie


----------



## scarscar93

k Zeus, just use my neighborhood as a dartboard and all

not like i needed to go grocery shopping or take a shower or anything


----------



## carlandellie

its supposedly national bff day so my obvious best friend is of course sarah aka muffin


----------



## MickeyisBeast

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## grandfloluver

i am so not ready for it to be tomorrow omg i'm just like dying


----------



## grandfloluver

omg at my bff and her guy drama. besides the fact that we're bffs i don't know why she consults me in that department because i am not exactly the most experienced person in the world, but hey my advice is killer omg lol


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm about to watch Hercules, I don't remember the last time I watched this movie


fast forward through  Meg's song " i wont say im in love"

you will hum it for months.


----------



## grandfloluver

/mammal tonight at 8
be there or be square


----------



## carlandellie

What do like better??
please learn grammar


----------



## grandfloluver

i just hope i have lunch with my friends.  i did and now idk bc they are in a different class than me. that is one of my worst nightmares.  eating alone


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> i just hope i have lunch with my friends.  i did and now idk bc they are in a different class than me. that is one of my worst nightmares.  eating alone



same


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

since i have block scheduling this year,all the grades are eating lunch together so i'll have lunch with my friends~


----------



## charliebrown

will you please tell me what /mammal is?


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> /mammal tonight at 8
> be there or be square


----------



## charliebrown

charliebrown said:


> will you please tell me what /mammal is?



wait, is that that drawing thing?


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

grandfloluver said:


> /mammal tonight at 8
> be there or be square



i'll be there


----------



## charliebrown

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i'll be there



are boys allowed?

haha


----------



## carlandellie

everybody is welcome to join


----------



## charliebrown

carlandellie said:


> everybody is welcome to join



yes...so how do we communicate, just type, or do we tiny chat it?


----------



## CowboyErin

http://flockdraw.com/mammal

right now go


----------



## charliebrown

CowboyErin said:


> http://flockdraw.com/mammal
> 
> right now go



if you insist.


----------



## StarTunnel

You left your cats on the Postwasters board.
I think they miss you.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## CowboyErin

StarTunnel said:


> You left your cats on the Postwasters board.
> I think they miss you.



nah they hate us anyway



scarscar93 said:


>



omg i know


----------



## scarscar93

woke up to questions about my financial aid for college


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

first day of band camp
so exciting~


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


>



^


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


>



#help


----------



## BK228

http://m.justjaredjr.com/pl/2012/08/07/louis-tomlinson-shirtless-in-st-tropez-with-eleanor-calder/

Has anybody seen this yet??? They look so cute!


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> #help



best and most useful hashtag in the world


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Liam Payne ‏@Real_Liam_Payne
Just been for an ultrasound on my kidney turns out its fixed form when I was a baby!!!  so now I have two  #weirdnewsoftheday
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite


glad liam had a good day


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

omg it's official, some of the new fantasyland will be open when i go!


----------



## grandfloluver

omg i hate school.  like i could rant about my day forever omg it sucked
getting out at 1:30 was the only good part ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

but everyone liked my outfit alot.  i got so many compliments


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg i hate school.  like i could rant about my day forever omg it sucked
> getting out at 1:30 was the only good part ugh



lame 
we'll all have to get on later so you can tell us about it



grandfloluver said:


> but everyone liked my outfit alot.  i got so many compliments



i'm glad they liked your outfit though!


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> lame
> we'll all have to get on later so you can tell us about it
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad they liked your outfit though!


haha omg yes we will 


i know! y'all did a good job of helping me pick it out lol


----------



## grandfloluver

omg pll is tonight 
i almost forgot


----------



## I Am What I Am

one time my girl scout troop spend an afternoon in a cemetery making rubbings of the headstones


----------



## I Am What I Am

when people say "why can't you support your cause without making us who don't support  it uncomfortable."


i'm sorry

i didn't realize that i was supposed to cater my support to your sensibilities.


----------



## I Am What I Am

one time my girl scout troop went to clean a park but we ended up across the street from the park among old crack needles.


----------



## grandfloluver

Everyone today was like where did you get your outfit and I was like I have a professional wardrobe team omg they laughed but they didn't get it hahaha


----------



## grandfloluver

I've kept my nail polish on for a week and a half and I haven't chipped them. That is a record for me


----------



## grandfloluver

Anglophile
A person who is fond of or greatly admires England and things English 

omg that is me on so many levels


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Anglophile
> A person who is fond of or greatly admires England and things English
> 
> omg that is me on so many levels



same omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

i just bought this






total impulse buy but i regret nothing


----------



## I Am What I Am

my grandparents gave me itunes cards and fig newtons for my birthday.

they get me.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i also got a new camera, shirts, a TARDIS mug, Marvel school supplies, The Prince of Egypt on DVD and chocolate liqour balls. 


it was the best birthday i've ever had


----------



## MickeyisBeast

fd? on the new link?


----------



## CowboyErin

omg is up with these treads


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> omg is up with these treads



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx23G5-pdw0


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx23G5-pdw0



agreed.

on a side note omg sarah i'm gonna kill you my hands hurt from typing D:
not really though cause i love you m3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> agreed.
> 
> on a side note omg sarah i'm gonna kill you my hands hurt from typing D:
> not really though cause i love you m3



i was too lazy to go through and pick the questions i wanted you to answer so it was just easier for me to say all of them omg hehe


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> i was too lazy to go through and pick the questions i wanted you to answer so it was just easier for me to say all of them omg hehe



omg how convenient 
but it's okay i was bored anyway so thanks for entertaining me.
now my 105 followers know everything there is to know about me omg


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## MickeyisBeast

i want it to be tomorrow already


----------



## carlandellie

I do not want to go to school registration or see anyone I know


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i actually got invited to a pool party

i don't know if i want to go.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm sexy and i know it


----------



## carlandellie

I was texting Gabby and she was like "we need to act disgusted with everyone in our school" lol i already do that


----------



## grandfloluver

Another long day of school ugh it sucked lol some peoples outfits omg but we had cheer pictures outside and ohmygosh it was so hot


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I was texting Gabby and she was like "we need to act disgusted with everyone in our school" lol i already do that



omg same


----------



## grandfloluver

this morning the electricity went out at school for a good 30 minutes omg we all thought we were gonna have to leave.  unfortunately that obviously didn't happen


----------



## I Am What I Am

i watched Joseph King of Dreams last night for the first time and i was in hysterics by the end of the first song because that song has Joseph running around singing "I Am A Miracle Child"


----------



## I Am What I Am

also Joseph was kind of a dick


----------



## I Am What I Am

all in all I like The Prince of Egypt better


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> all in all I like The Prince of Egypt better



omg I'd kind of forgotten about Joseph, King of Dreams.

I had a little camel bean bag from Prince of Egypt back when it came out. :3


----------



## carlandellie

lol at my schedule


----------



## scarscar93

So glad Cinderella will be on DVD in October.

This VHS tape doesn't have much life left in it.


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> lol at my schedule



new link at 8 est and you can tell me it


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> lol at my schedule



omg my schedule is as messed up as it gets 
I would be having a breakdown if there weren't any schedule changes lol


----------



## grandfloluver

It sucks now bc I can't stay on long at all because I have to be in bed by ten. It makes no sense because I can be on my iPad until then but I can't be on an actual computer until then omg it's so dumb


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> new link at 8 est and you can tell me it





grandfloluver said:


> omg my schedule is as messed up as it gets
> I would be having a breakdown if there weren't any schedule changes lol



Okayyyy
Mine is just really easy and conveniently all of them are in the hallway where my locker is. I also got a top locker


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Okayyyy
> Mine is just really easy and conveniently all of them are in the hallway where my locker is. I also got a top locker



yay 
Mine is deathly hard omg I hate it so bad lol 
Idk if I have a top locker or not because my lower part of mine hardly opens so I don't think the top of it opens at all haha


----------



## I Am What I Am

"The Plagues" is one of my favorite musical sequences in any movie, ever


----------



## MickeyisBeast

im dying right now at this arguement


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> im dying right now at this arguement



I've dealt with people hating me since I was like 7 so you're pathetic if you think you effect me.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I've dealt with people hating me since I was like 7 so you're pathetic if you think you effect me.



people are going to think that comment is aimed at me considering nobody knows what we're talking about omg


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> people are going to think that comment is aimed at me considering nobody knows what we're talking about omg



i know omfg


----------



## I Am What I Am

"When You Believe" is so pretty


and i love how they incorporate Miriam's song into it


----------



## I Am What I Am

fun fact: the Hebrew portion of "When You Believe" is a translation of a song written by Miriam, and is thought to have been composed during the Exodus itself.


----------



## scarscar93

My Yard Goes Disney better stay around until I get my own house one day.


----------



## scarscar93

the noise i just made


----------



## scarscar93

wat


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> wat



oh. my. god.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> wat


----------



## CowboyErin

hm i'm debating whether i should try to get adrs for BOG when they're available for my birthday dinner or keep the Tony's ones we already have...

yes i am the adr maker for our vacation lol i don't even know how that happened.


----------



## grandfloluver

The fair comes to town in two weeks. Right down the road from my house. I won't be sleeping for a week omg but the pageants are interesting even though I would never be in a pageant


----------



## grandfloluver

It's crazy how many times the word perv goes through my head a day omg it's my new favorite word


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> It's crazy how many times the word perv goes through my head a day omg it's my new favorite word



literally same omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> literally same omg



We are pervtastic omg


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> wat


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> We are pervtastic omg



woo!


----------



## CowboyErin

ugh


----------



## carlandellie

Here comes Honey Boo Boo


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> Here comes Honey Boo Boo



omg


----------



## CowboyErin

yeebucs or showerdaley that is the question


----------



## carlandellie

mission IAD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> yeebucs or showerdaley that is the question



showerdaley that is genius oh my god



carlandellie said:


> mission IAD



call me Agent Muffin


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> showerdaley that is genius oh my god



omg thank you it's my url now


----------



## carlandellie

love my most recent jpgal post


----------



## carlandellie

I suggest you all to watch the video on there, it's our theme song and im currently dying at it


----------



## I Am What I Am

"I for one will always be a black sheep, and my character doesn't depend on following anybody, it depends on respect for myself and showing respect for others."


snowflake alert


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I suggest you all to watch the video on there, it's our theme song and im currently dying at it



omg i've seen it a bunch of times it makes me laugh every time. it's perfect for our theme song.


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2967606

i am cackling


----------



## CowboyErin

I Am What I Am said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2967606
> 
> i am cackling




i went along with it then posted real information to make myself look creditable oops.


----------



## grandfloluver

Home from school  
It looks like it's about to pour so maybe the scrimmage will get cancelled and I won't have to work concessions omg I hate making change. and so i might be able to fd tonight


----------



## grandfloluver

I have APbio homework ugh it's reading in the book and I daydream too bad when I read boring crap like that so it takes me forever


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## I Am What I Am

i saw some of "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo" the other night and it was just five minutes of me staring at the screen in abject horror because why


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45770744&postcount=14

i don't know about y'all but i kinda like this one


----------



## CowboyErin

I Am What I Am said:


> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45770744&postcount=14
> 
> i don't know about y'all but i kinda like this one



how sassy


----------



## I Am What I Am

CowboyErin said:


> how sassy



i always appreciate sass


----------



## CowboyErin

omg


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


>



what's wrong?


----------



## CowboyErin

2 weeks until my 2nd ever concert omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I actually had a good time tonight lol I haven't continuously laughed that much in forever omg I did a good job of being social


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


>


You okay? 


CowboyErin said:


> 2 weeks until my 2nd ever concert omg



omg I've never met someone as concert deprived as me lol I've only went to two concerts ever in my life


----------



## charliebrown

I Am What I Am said:


> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45770744&postcount=14
> 
> i don't know about y'all but i kinda like this one



im amazied people fell for that.


----------



## grandfloluver

O M G I AM DYING 
my best friend found this and sent it to me please excuse me omg


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> You okay?



Not really but I will be


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg I've never met someone as concert deprived as me lol I've only went to two concerts ever in my life



omg me either i've only ever been to one- glee last year so the wanted will be my second and 1d will be my third omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

he's still trying really hard to win our love



we'll see come september if he's really earned it


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Not really but I will be


I am mentally hugging you right now. Seriously. you know if you ever need to talk you can pm or message me because I'm here for ya girlie  


CowboyErin said:


> omg me either i've only ever been to one- glee last year so the wanted will be my second and 1d will be my third omg



yeah that's bc we twins omg 
I went to Shania Twain in like 3rd grade and 1D this summer and I'll prob go see 1d again and that will be it unless someone good comes to town lol


----------



## theffaddict

GrandFlo.. Sent you a PM. Just FYI.


----------



## I Am What I Am

one of the things i love most about this movie is how Rameses is a fleshed out character instead of a one-note villain.


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> I am mentally hugging you right now. Seriously. you know if you ever need to talk you can pm or message me because I'm here for ya girlie


I will take you up on that offer


----------



## carlandellie

Creep


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg


Someone has the hots for you


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## carlandellie

apparently i'm immature


----------



## scarscar93

so many snowflakes around here

it's like a belated Christmas in July


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## carlandellie

omg


----------



## charliebrown

lol @ ^^^
for all the guys out there, heres a brotip: 98% of compliments are seen as creepy.


----------



## theffaddict

Yeah apparently. Also apparently if I want to chat with someone it means I want to "Internet date" them. K.


----------



## scarscar93

basically i consider any guy a creep if i'm not interested and they give off the vibe that they are


----------



## scarscar93

it's also kind of creepy to me that I've posted more recent pictures and that was a reply to one I posted _ages_ ago


----------



## carlandellie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS8QI-j8yb8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## theffaddict

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> it's also kind of creepy to me that I've posted more recent pictures and that was a reply to one I posted ages ago



I looked through everyone's pictures.. That's usually what you do before you post on a thread. But I'm sorry for looking through the whole thread.. Jesus.


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS8QI-j8yb8&feature=player_embedded



corgis corgis corgis corgis

omg i'm never getting anything done again


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:


> corgis corgis corgis corgis
> 
> omg i'm never getting anything done again



I know, I've been watching it since last night. THEY ARE SO CUTE!


----------



## scarscar93

theffaddict said:


> I looked through everyone's pictures.. That's usually what you do before you post on a thread. But I'm sorry for looking through the whole thread.. Jesus.



sorry, I'm not trying to be mean. I've just had too many creepy guy incidents lately.

One kid had made a public blog post confessing his feelings for me _by name_, another guy is the ex of one of my closest friends and he was trying to make the same moves on me he'd made on her.

ugh.


----------



## scarscar93

yep.


----------



## theffaddict

Dang.. That's crazy.. Especially the blog post thing.. ***? Anyways. Yeah I wasn't trying to come off that way at all. Sorry if I did. Hope I didn't rub you the wrong way, especially you grandflo. I was just trying to chat, promise.


----------



## scarscar93

morning of first day of school: yes a new year, i'm so excited i want to make a lot of new friends, start fresh, and have a wonderful time enjoying my youth
walks into school: i hate you all. get away from me

yay for starting new in college!~

ew. I move in in nine days.


----------



## scarscar93

Gaston:
You've been dreaming, just one dream
Nearly all your life
Hoping, scheming, just one theme:
Will you be a wife?
Will you be some he-man's property?
Good news! That he-man's me!
This equation, girl plus man
Doesn't help just you
On occasion, women can
Have their uses too
Mainly to extend the fam'ly tree
Pumpkin, extend with me!
Gaston:
We'll be raising sons galore
Belle:
Inconceivable!
Gaston:
Each built six foot four!
Belle:
Unbelievable!
Gaston:
Each stuffed with ev'ry Gaston gene!
Belle:
I'm not hearing this!
...
Gaston:
I can see that we will share
All that love implies
We shall be a perfect pair
Rather like my thighs


omg, this song was stuck in my head all afternoon/evening


----------



## CowboyErin

omg i was being social and i missed a lot what happened?


----------



## theffaddict

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> omg i was being social and i missed a lot what happened?



To sum it up, I sent a message (similar to the one I sent you) to Grand Flo.. And apparently for trying to talk to her, I'm a creeper and I want to internet date her. So yeah. That about wraps it up.


----------



## CowboyErin

_what_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> omg i was being social and i missed a lot what happened?



Same
And I am dying right now omg


----------



## huahuamick

it's also kind of creepy to me that I've posted more recent pictures and that was a reply to one I posted ages ago


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> basically i consider any guy a creep if i'm not interested and they give off the vibe that they are



Thank you omg


----------



## TylerFG

nevermind


----------



## scarscar93

oh look a parrot showed up on our doorstep


----------



## scarscar93

literally me


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> Gaston:
> You've been dreaming, just one dream
> Nearly all your life
> Hoping, scheming, just one theme:
> Will you be a wife?
> Will you be some he-man's property?
> Good news! That he-man's me!
> This equation, girl plus man
> Doesn't help just you
> On occasion, women can
> Have their uses too
> Mainly to extend the fam'ly tree
> Pumpkin, extend with me!
> Gaston:
> We'll be raising sons galore
> Belle:
> Inconceivable!
> Gaston:
> Each built six foot four!
> Belle:
> Unbelievable!
> Gaston:
> Each stuffed with ev'ry Gaston gene!
> Belle:
> I'm not hearing this!
> ...
> Gaston:
> I can see that we will share
> All that love implies
> We shall be a perfect pair
> Rather like my thighs
> 
> 
> omg, this song was stuck in my head all afternoon/evening



Gaston is the best in that show


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2973500&page=2

amurrica


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> literally me



 about me


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> so many snowflakes around here
> 
> it's like a belated Christmas in July



I was rather proud of this joke.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> yeah that's bc we twins omg
> I went to Shania Twain in like 3rd grade and 1D this summer and I'll prob go see 1d again and that will be it unless someone good comes to town lol



omg so true
and i am so jealous when i was like 7 she was my favorite person in the world omg it was weird but my mom and i were obsessed with her music! no one good ever comes around here, people i like rarely come to our state fair which is like 40 minutes from where i live. otherwise, i'd have to go to another state which is annoying or even country i had to go to canada for glee omg


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> I was rather proud of this joke.



omg that's perfect hahahaha


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:


> oh look a parrot showed up on our doorstep



oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friend wanted to look at my followers so she pulls it up and she's like "oh my god this chick stole your URL" and im like what

AND THEY DID they just added a hyphen between bieber and faith
excuse you i have had that for like a year it's mine a hyphen doesn't change anything oAISNFLA;SKNF;LDSKJFN GRRRRRRRR


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> my friend wanted to look at my followers so she pulls it up and she's like "oh my god this chick stole your URL" and im like what
> 
> AND THEY DID they just added a hyphen between bieber and faith
> excuse you i have had that for like a year it's mine a hyphen doesn't change anything oAISNFLA;SKNF;LDSKJFN GRRRRRRRR



Time to anon her?


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> oh look a parrot showed up on our doorstep





carlandellie said:


> oh my god



omg wow i just got this


----------



## I Am What I Am

i've had my tumblr url for months and then someone else got the exact same url but they had to add a hyphen and i cackle in glee every time i see it.


----------



## CowboyErin

of the 2 tumblr urls i've had, no one's ever tried to have a similar one omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Time to anon her?



omg dont be too harsh


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


>



"I'm Harry Styles and even though I wear polka dots and a shoulder bag your girlfriend still wants me more than you"


----------



## I Am What I Am

Burke's beverages inc. distributes Caffrey's beer.

i love life's little coincidences.


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> "I'm Harry Styles and even though I wear polka dots and a shoulder bag your girlfriend still wants me more than you"



yeah that about sums it up!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

omg it's almost the weekend
i appreciate these so much when i actually have school


----------



## grandfloluver

ok so i was with my friends last night at the football scrimmage and one of their boyfriends texted her and asked who she was with.  she listed off our names on her phone and it changed hannah to gas bag omg how are those words even related hahaha so the text to her bf said she was with gas bag


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> ok so i was with my friends last night at the football scrimmage and one of their boyfriends texted her and asked who she was with.  she listed off our names on her phone and it changed hannah to gas bag omg how are those words even related hahaha so the text to her bf said she was with gas bag



omg how does that even happen


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg so true
> and i am so jealous when i was like 7 she was my favorite person in the world omg it was weird but my mom and i were obsessed with her music! no one good ever comes around here, people i like rarely come to our state fair which is like 40 minutes from where i live. otherwise, i'd have to go to another state which is annoying or even country i had to go to canada for glee omg



i loved shania twain too omg i had good seats and her guitarist came and handed me his guitar pick during the show.  i still have it somewhere lol it made my little 9 year old life haha omg same like i am obviously country capitol usa so that's all i get and i'm not really into that omg i went to atlanta for 1d


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg how does that even happen



omg i laughed so hard at it because it is so random 
she says sometimes she tries to say i love you but her phone changes it to i love utah omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg i laughed so hard at it because it is so random
> she says sometimes she tries to say i love you but her phone changes it to i love utah omg



what omg my autocorrect is pretty bad, but it's not that bad


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I saw something on tumblr that said Zayn got blonde streaks in his hair. I haven't seen it, so I don't believe it yet. OMG he can't I love his perfect hair


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> ok so i was with my friends last night at the football scrimmage and one of their boyfriends texted her and asked who she was with.  she listed off our names on her phone and it changed hannah to gas bag omg how are those words even related hahaha so the text to her bf said she was with gas bag



crying oh my god gas bag


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> crying oh my god gas bag



I laughed forever at it 
I see how she truly feels omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

we're supposed to do some stupid water olympics thing tomorrow so i'm praying for rain


----------



## CowboyErin

omg exactly 4 months till disney


----------



## I Am What I Am

at least out loud,
i won't say i'm in 
love


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg I saw something on tumblr that said Zayn got blonde streaks in his hair. I haven't seen it, so I don't believe it yet. OMG he can't I love his perfect hair



omg ew i really hope that's fake


----------



## grandfloluver

they actually aren't bad at all. I had this awful image in my head omg I could like them once I get used to it omg he is so random


----------



## grandfloluver

Like I still love his original hair better but it's alright now I guess idek


----------



## MickeyisBeast

whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy zayn why


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy zayn why



omg 
like a part of me wants to cry but a part of me wants to like it 
idk why he would mess with perfection omg


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy zayn why





grandfloluver said:


> omg
> like a part of me wants to cry but a part of me wants to like it
> idk why he would mess with perfection omg



this omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

somebody give me a good movie to watch


----------



## MickeyisBeast

thomas robert daley


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> *Liam James Payne*,[144] born 29 August 1993 (age 18), is from Wolverhampton, West Midlands, England. Born three weeks early to mother Karen and father Geoff,[145] he has two older sisters, Ruth and Nicola.[121] Until the age of four, Payne had regular tests done in hospital as doctors noticed one of his kidneys was scarred and dysfunctional. To help cope with the pain, he had 32 injections in his arm in the morning and evening as a child. Regarding his one functional kidney, Payne said "I have to be careful not to drink too much, even water, and I have to keep myself as healthy as possible."[146] Growing up, his mother would juggle shifts as a nursery nurse to accompany him on all his auditions.[118] As a student, Payne was heavily involved in sports, primarily trying out for various school teams. He eventually found his place on the cross country running team, coming first: "From then on I was training all the time and getting up at 6am to run for miles. At the age of 12 they put me in the school's under-18s team."[132] Payne was bullied in secondary school and took up boxing lessons at the age of twelve.[132][147] He was a music technology student at City of Wolverhampton College.[148] Before The X Factor, Payne had once performed in front of a 26,000 crowd at a Wolverhampton Wanderers' football match.[7][8]
> Payne first auditioned in 2008 to The X Factor's fifth series when he was fourteen. He made it to the judges' houses, but Cowell thought he was not ready for the competition and asked him to come back in two years. Payne cites Justin Timberlake as one of his biggest influences. He also says he draws inspiration from Take That member Gary Barlow when performing.[149] He is currently in a relationship with dancer Danielle Peazer. They met on The X Factor in 2010 and have been in a relationship ever since. The backing dancer for The Saturdays and Jessie J has received death threats and other forms of cyber bullying on social networking website Twitter, due to her relationship with Payne.



is it bad that i want to name my future son Liam James

I love the name Liam and James just fits with it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> *Niall James Horan*, born 13 September 1993 (age 18), is from Mullingar, County Westmeath, Ireland. Born to mother Maura Gallagher and father Bobby Horan,[118] he has an older brother named Greg.[119] Their parents divorced when he was five. He and his brother lived between each of their homes for a few years before eventually deciding to live with their father in Mullingar. His mother remarried and lives in Edgeworthstown, County Longford with Chris, her husband of seven years.[118] Horan was a pupil at Coláiste Mhuire, a boys' Christian Brothers school.[120][121] He was in the school choir, performing seasonally around Christmas.[7][8] Prior to participating in The X Factor, he performed around his homeland, including as a support act for Lloyd Daniels in Dublin. Horan has been playing guitar since childhood. In an interview he referred to his guitar as "the best present I ever received for Christmas."[122]
> On auditioning for The X Factor, Horan said, "I'm 16 and I want to be a big name like Beyoncé and Justin Bieber". "I've been compared to him a few times and it's not a bad comparison. I want to sell out arenas, make an album and work with some of the best artists in the world."[123] Horan said, "I was always the kid that picked up the nearest instrument and just loved music." He has also stated that he is a "big swing" fan, citing favourite artists Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin and Michael Bublé. Horan also cites rock music favourably and is a fan of The Eagles, Bon Jovi and The Script.[124][125] Additionally he cites recording artist Ed Sheeran as praiseworthy.



wondering why it doesn't mention him being carefree in here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> *Zain Javadd "Zayn" Malik*,[127][128] born 12 January 1993 (age 19) in St. Luke's Hospital, is from Bradford, West Yorkshire, England.[129] Born to British Pakistani father Yaser and an English mother, Tricia Malik (née Brannan), he has one older sister Doniya, and two younger sisters Waliyha and Safaa.[121][130] He grew up in East Bowling, located to the south of Bradford city centre. Malik was a pupil at Lower Fields Primary School in East Bowling and went to Tong High School, a state comprehensive school.[131] Malik did not fit in at his first two schools due to his mixed heritage, revealing that when he and his older sister moved schools he felt he fitted in better. After moving schools at the age twelve, Malik, states he started taking pride in his appearance.[132] During his time on The X Factor, his grandfather passed away; he has a tattoo of his grandfather's name Walter in Arabic on his chest.[133][134]
> On auditioning for The X Factor, Malik said "I was looking for an experience". He cites urban music as his main musical influence, drawing inspiration from Michael Jackson, Usher and Ne-Yo. Growing up, he was into R&B and rap.[132][135] For his X Factor audition, he performed the Mario R&B song "Let Me Love You". He as well as other members of One Direction further notes artists such as Bruno Mars, as a "dream collaborator."[136] Malik is addicted to smoking cigarettes; in late 2011, he expressed his desire to quit.[137] Malik once tweeted, "La ila ha ill lalla ho muhammed door rasoolalah", the tweet is regarded as a common declaration of faith among Muslims meaning: "There is no God but Allah and Muhammad is the prophet of Allah."[138][139] In May 2012, amidst media speculation, Malik confirmed he is dating Little Mix member Perrie Edwards



is Wikipedia lying to me is his name really spelled Zain
am i totally clueless what even like what no that's not right is it WHAT


----------



## grandfloluver

Didn't his name used to be spelled zain until he changed it to zayn?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> *Harry Edward Styles*, born 1 February 1994 (age 18)[154][155] is from the village of Holmes Chapel, Cheshire, England. He is a former pupil at Holmes Chapel Comprehensive School, a state comprehensive school.[156] Born to mother Anne Cox and father Des Styles,[118] he has an older sister, Gemma.[121] He was seven when their parents divorced, his mother later getting remarried to Robin Twist.[157] Following the divorce, Styles, his older sister and his mother moved further out into the Cheshire countryside. At the age of twelve he moved back to Holmes Chapel. That was when his mother met his stepfather Robin Twist. Styles said he was "really pleased" when Twist proposed to his mother.[158] Styles was the lead singer for the band White Eskimo with band members lead guitarist Haydn Morris, bass guitarist Nick Clough and drummer Will Sweeny.[156] They had once entered a Battle of the Bands competition, which they won.[7][8] Before The X Factor, the then sixteen-year old Styles had a part-time job at the W. Mandeville Bakery in Holmes Chapel.[159]
> As a child, Styles loved singing, noting Elvis Presley as one of his influences. He also cites Presley for his musical beginnings.[158] Styles also cites current musical acts, Foster the People, Coldplay and Kings of Leon among his influences. "We want to have a little bit heavier guitars, bigger drums, more of a live feel, because that's what we like doing," Styles says for their next album. "Because we are 18 years old, it's important that we like what were doing as well. It wouldn't be good if we werent enjoying what we're doing, and we are."[92] Styles states that The X Factor gave him "a lot more" confidence as a performer and singer.[158] Styles says that he often looks to Coldplay front man Chris Martin for inspiration when performing on stage.[149] Styles also states that The Beatles had a profound influence on him growing up, as his father would play their music. "I still listen to their music over and over again. They are absolute icons and an inspiration," he said.[160] He briefly dated English television presenter Caroline Flack, which caused widespread media controversy over their fifteen-year age gap



oh harry child


----------



## I Am What I Am

my poster came i'm so happy it is perf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> *Louis William Tomlinson*, born *Louis Troy Austin*,[162][163] 24 December 1991 (age 20),[164] is from Doncaster, South Yorkshire, England. Born to mother Johannah Poulston and father Troy Austin, his parents split when he was young and he took on his stepfather Mark Tomlinson's name.[118] He has five younger half-sisters: one on his father's side (Georgia), and four on his mother's side (Charlotte, Félicité, and twins Daisy and Phoebe). Daisy and Phoebe had roles as babies on television series Fat Friends; he would go along and serve as an extra. After Fat Friends, he attended an acting school in Barnsley. He had small parts in an ITV1 drama film If I Had You and BBC's Waterloo Road. He was a sixth form student at Hall Cross School, a state comprehensive school, and a former pupil of the Hayfield School. He revealed that he failed his first year of A levels at the Hayfield School, "mainly because Id been too busy having fun. I was out all the time in that first year." He ended up going back to Hall Cross and started A levels over again.[158] As a student at Hall Cross, Tomlinson starred in several musical productions.[8][165] Before The X Factor, he had a numbers of jobs, including at a Vue cinema and at Doncaster Rovers football stadium as a waiter in their hospitality suites.[158][166]
> Tomlinson revealed that landing the lead role of Danny Zuko in a high school musical production of Grease motivated him to audition for The X Factor.[8][167] Tomlinson cites English recording artist and Take That member Robbie Williams as his biggest influence and idol. In an interview with Now Magazine he stated: "I've always loved Robbie [Williams]. He's just so cheeky, he can get away with anything. His performances are unbelievable."[168] He also admires recording artist Ed Sheeran, describing him as "phenomenal."[169] In 2011, his mother and step-father announced they were getting a divorce.[121] Tomlinson is currently in a relationship with Manchester University politics and sociology student, Eleanor Calder



what he changed his middle name too what even


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> *Justin Drew Bieber* ( /ˈbiːbər/ bee-bər, born March 1, 1994)[8] is a Canadian singersongwriter, musician, and actor.[3][5] Bieber was discovered in 2008 by American talent manager Scooter Braun,[9] who came across Bieber's videos on YouTube and later became his manager. Braun arranged for him to meet with entertainer Usher Raymond in Atlanta, Georgia, and Bieber was soon signed to Raymond Braun Media Group (RBMG),[10] and then to an Island Records recording contract offered by record executive L.A. Reid.[6][11]
> His debut extended play, the seven-track My World, was released in November 2009, and was soon certified platinum in the United States. He became the first artist to have seven songs from a debut record to chart on the Billboard Hot 100.[12] Bieber's first full-length studio album, My World 2.0, was released in March 2010. It debuted at or near number-one in several countries and was certified platinum in the United States. It was preceded by the worldwide top-ten single, "Baby". Bieber followed up the release of his debut album with his first headlining tour, the My World Tour, the remix albums My Worlds Acoustic and Never Say Never  The Remixes, and the 3D biopic-concert film Justin Bieber: Never Say Never, which nearly tied the record for the biggest opening-weekend gross for a concert-film. Bieber released his second studio album, Under the Mistletoe, in November 2011, when it debuted at number-one on the Billboard 200. Bieber released his third studio album, Believe, in June 2012, it became his fourth chart topper in the United States, debuting at number-one on the Billboard 200. Intent on developing a more mature sound, the album is regarded as a musical departure from his previous teen pop sound.
> Bieber has received numerous awards, including Artist of the Year at the 2010 American Music Awards, and was nominated for such accolades as Best New Artist and Best Pop Vocal Album at the 53rd Grammy Awards. With a global fan base, termed as "Beliebers", and over 20 million followers on Twitter, Bieber was named by Forbes in 2012 as the third-most-powerful celebrity in the world; he had earned an estimated US$55 million in the previous 12 months.[13] As of May 2012, Bieber has sold 15 million albums.[13] Justin Bieber along with Taylor Swift won top honours at the Teen Choice Awards on July 22nd, 2012.



i also want to name my future son Justin Drew

dsfadsfsdgsiodfhd


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Justin's filmography WHAT
2012 	Men in Black 3	 Baby Alien



no what is that oh my god he was not was he i dont know i never saw the movie but you think i would know but maybe oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's true he was an alien oh my god
but when he went to see the movie he couldn't even find himself in it

crying


----------



## CowboyErin

why was no one ever alarmed that sharpay and ryan sang love songs to each other


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> why was no one ever alarmed that sharpay and ryan sang love songs to each other



omg hahaha


----------



## I Am What I Am

i used to call my mother "mom", then "ma", then "munlady" and now i just call her  "lady"


----------



## carlandellie

Having a sleep over tonight


----------



## carlandellie

thats cool


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> omg that's perfect hahahaha



"I look at things differently because I'm a writer!!!!1"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

you guys now so much
i had no idea they were tearing down space mountain
must have missed that~~``23#


----------



## carlandellie

I think i'm destined to be the one who is always left out


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> somebody give me a good movie to watch



The Blues Brothers


----------



## BK228

charliebrown said:


> The Blues Brothers


Oh yes!!! The Blues Brothers is amazing.


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> "I look at things differently because I'm a writer!!!!1"



omg who said that?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

new liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink



charliebrown said:


> The Blues Brothers



I've already seen it and it was eh.


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:


> new liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink
> 
> 
> 
> I've already seen it and it was eh.


What about Ferris Bueller's Day Off??


----------



## I Am What I Am

children are rarely as cute as their parents think


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> you guys now so much
> i had no idea they were tearing down space mountain
> must have missed that~~``23#



Yup. Timothy Green Garden.... Disney is taking a big risk.


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> omg who said that?



the kk thread


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> new liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink
> 
> I've already seen it and it was eh.



WHAT!?!?
EH? 
Try best movie EVER!!!


----------



## theffaddict

charliebrown said:
			
		

> Yup. Timothy Green Garden.... Disney is taking a big risk.



Lmao that people on here actually believe that.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am doing absolutely nothing tomorrow. Doing what I do best.


----------



## grandfloluver

O M G 
the interview afterwards gahhhhhhh asdkisubfhf


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> O M G
> the interview afterwards gahhhhhhh asdkisubfhf



i KNOW omg HIS VOICE so unfair i wanna marry him as soon as he meets me he'll feel the same


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> the kk thread



oh my god bahahahah some people


----------



## MickeyisBeast

prayer circle that theres hot guys in at least one of my classes this year


----------



## scarscar93

omg phantom manor soundtrack <333


----------



## scarscar93

why does Nathan Adrian have to be so many years older than me


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> i KNOW omg HIS VOICE so unfair i wanna marry him as soon as he meets me he'll feel the same


I COULDN'T HANDLE IT 
Yes and I will be maid of honor in the wedding


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> prayer circle that there’s hot guys in at least one of my classes this year



may the force be with you omg
I've actually never seen star wars


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I COULDN'T HANDLE IT
> Yes and I will be maid of honor in the wedding



ME EITHER OMG
and good! you can make sure i keep my fangirling to a minimum, i don't wanna freak out my future husband on our wedding day. btw you'll be wearing purple cause that's my favorite color


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> prayer circle that theres hot guys in at least one of my classes this year



same omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> ME EITHER OMG
> and good! you can make sure i keep my fangirling to a minimum, i don't wanna freak out my future husband on our wedding day. btw you'll be wearing purple cause that's my favorite color



haha omg yay! I will have learned to control myself by then for your sake, so your emotions would be under control lol and I approve of the purple. It's a wise chocie of Tom to wear anything purple too because it would make his eyes pop even more hehe

I'll go ahead and reserve the Cinderella carriage for y'all to ride out in because I'm just that nice omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> haha omg yay! I will have learned to control myself by then for your sake, so your emotions would be under control lol and I approve of the purple. It's a wise chocie of Tom to wear anything purple too because it would make his eyes pop even more hehe
> 
> I'll go ahead and reserve the Cinderella carriage for y'all to ride out in because I'm just that nice omg



yay thank you! and omg that is so true he'd look so good in purple okgjdfhgkjrhgkrje

aww thank you! we'll get married in style omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> haha omg yay! I will have learned to control myself by then for your sake, so your emotions would be under control lol and I approve of the purple. It's a wise chocie of Tom to wear anything purple too because it would make his eyes pop even more hehe
> 
> I'll go ahead and reserve the Cinderella carriage for y'all to ride out in because I'm just that nice omg



I think Tom should wear his swimsuit (it's not much of a swimsuit though is it) for the Wedding... to commemorate his time in the Olympics, of course. Not for any other reason or anything


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> I think Tom should wear his swimsuit (it's not much of a swimsuit though is it) for the Wedding... to commemorate his time in the Olympics, of course. Not for any other reason or anything



so true omg but it should still be purple


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> yay thank you! and omg that is so true he'd look so good in purple okgjdfhgkjrhgkrje
> 
> aww thank you! we'll get married in style omg


I know right
He'd pull that thing off like there was no tomorrow 



MickeyisBeast said:


> I think Tom should wear his swimsuit (it's not much of a swimsuit though is it) for the Wedding... to commemorate his time in the Olympics, of course. Not for any other reason or anything



omg I like your thinking
We would obviously want him to feel honored and relive the special times of his Olympic days. That is just the only way


----------



## scarscar93

getting ready for college is depressing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

get on get on get on


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## carlandellie

Lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

TO INFINITY AND BEYONCE


----------



## scarscar93

omg I recognize some names on the rosters for every class I have this semester

hallelujah


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the little girl i babysat this morning was so cute omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh la la

when i looked up what movie this is for, it doesn't even say she's in the movie...
anyways he's cute they look better together *hint hint*


----------



## grandfloluver

Pocahontas is on Disney Junior in a few minutes
I have no life omg


----------



## grandfloluver

My best friend sent me a picture last night of this girl she saw last night at a football thing. omg she had a triple ponytail. O.O that's my type of prey omg it was so ugly


----------



## scarscar93

one week


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## carlandellie

i found it i found it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> i found it i found it



best day of my LIFE


----------



## carlandellie

It really bothers me when people tag pictures of food as 'diabetes'. I don't have type 2 but I have type 1 and I still find it rude


----------



## carlandellie

It's not something you should joke about tbh


----------



## scarscar93

oh gosh how many of my stuffed animals am i going to pack

and which ones


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> oh gosh how many of my stuffed animals am i going to pack
> 
> and which ones



all of them


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> oh gosh how many of my stuffed animals am i going to pack
> 
> and which ones



i have a stuffed animal addiction omg
you can't leave any behind lol


----------



## grandfloluver

there is a movie theater near me that is still showing the Hunger Games
ok why in the world would they be showing it when it is coming out next week


----------



## scarscar93

MY ROOMMATES WOULD NOT BE OKAY WITH THIS:


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> MY ROOMMATES WOULD NOT BE OKAY WITH THIS:



OMG wow 
bring one of every character since it looks like you have multiple of a few characters lol


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> OMG wow
> bring one of every character since it looks like you have multiple of a few characters lol



haha, I don't absolutely need to bring all my Pokemon ones, etc. I've got my two definite ones, but trying to narrow down the rest is going to be difficult. Especially since my friend and I were talking about Toy Story yesterday and vjdsjsd;jdf


----------



## carlandellie

Thank you Google


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> MY ROOMMATES WOULD NOT BE OKAY WITH THIS:



omg
bring your top 8


----------



## MickeyisBeast

going through my facebook in horror and deleting all pictures taken of me before sophomore year. well some freshman pictures can stay but not all...


----------



## scarscar93

got my perfect new dress 
<3 Forever 21's mannequin policy


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> going through my facebook in horror and deleting all pictures taken of me before sophomore year. well some freshman pictures can stay but not all...



omg some of mine from eighth grade make me wanna barf 
eewwwwww but sometimes it makes me feel like i have come so far sorta


----------



## scarscar93

why do I have this saved


----------



## grandfloluver

godddddddddddd
so zayn maybe moving in with perrie 
a part of me is still holding out that it won't last omg
i have nothing appropriate to say about this honestly


----------



## grandfloluver

let's relish in the popular music of my middle school days shall we?


----------



## grandfloluver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUbpGmR1-QM

omg this was the song in 6th grade
you weren't cool if you didn't know the words


----------



## grandfloluver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcCw1ggftuQ

7th grade i think 
everyone knew the words and then there was me lol


----------



## grandfloluver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M11SvDtPBhA

i wrote this down as my favorite song in my 8th grade video omg


----------



## grandfloluver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1c2OfAzDTI

i hated this so bad because i heard it everywhere i went
summer of 7th grade~


----------



## scarscar93

omg

best idea ever

tile coaster craft + this

I think yes


----------



## scarscar93

what if I just wanted to order Domino's and watch Mary Poppins


----------



## scarscar93

love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyxMJqVsOPY


----------



## scarscar93

omg Peter Pan 60th anniversary is next year

there better be a DVD release. My VHS tape can't last forever.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> omg Peter Pan 60th anniversary is next year
> 
> there better be a DVD release. My VHS tape can't last forever.



I have that problem with most of my Disney VHS tapes. I need the DVDs. It's not a want. It's a need.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I have that problem with most of my Disney VHS tapes. I need the DVDs. It's not a want. It's a need.



The only VHS tapes of mine that could break and it not be a disaster are B&tB, Toy Story, and Lion King.

So glad Cinderella comes out later this year, and some of the lesser-hyped movies are cheap on Amazon.

Disney DVDs are about 1/3 of my birthday list. sorrynotsorry.


----------



## theffaddict

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> what if I just wanted to order Domino's and watch Mary Poppins



That sounds good - the Mary Poppins and + Peter Pan


----------



## scarscar93

don't care if I'll be 19, my Disney videotapes are on their last leg of life.

but whyyyyyy did i miss out on the TLM release


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> The only VHS tapes of mine that could break and it not be a disaster are B&tB, Toy Story, and Lion King.
> 
> So glad Cinderella comes out later this year, and some of the lesser-hyped movies are cheap on Amazon.
> 
> Disney DVDs are about 1/3 of my birthday list. sorrynotsorry.





Practically same. The only ones that I don't really need are toy story, lady and the tramp, and beauty and the beast. 

Everything else I need. I make this proclamation to my parents every year and they always make the excuse that I have it already on VHS. ummmm that doesn't matter anymore omg


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Practically same. The only ones that I don't really need are toy story, lady and the tramp, and beauty and the beast.
> 
> Everything else I need. I make this proclamation to my parents every year and they always make the excuse that I have it already on VHS. ummmm that doesn't matter anymore omg



The Disney Store website has some of the second-tier titles (Black Cauldron, for example) for a reasonable price.

my logic is that if it's relatively inexpensive and makes up most of my wishlist, the better chances of it being in my possession

but the Belle Animator Doll is another story...


----------



## scarscar93

omg I actually hadn't seen Lady & the Tramp completely until Thanksgiving break at my friend's house and it's the cutest movie ever I'm in love

and I convinced my mom to get the DVD of it at Wal-Mart


----------



## MickeyisBeast

forever wondering what my language sounds like to people who cant speak it


----------



## scarscar93

apparently my room at college has two closets and the best view of the lake

k cool
please don't be lying, upperclassman who posted that


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Watching Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire!

Seems like I got my weekend all booked up...


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> The Disney Store website has some of the second-tier titles (Black Cauldron, for example) for a reasonable price.
> 
> my logic is that if it's relatively inexpensive and makes up most of my wishlist, the better chances of it being in my possession
> 
> but the Belle Animator Doll is another story...


 
haha that's good logic

i loved the disney princess designer dolls the disney store had out about this time last year omg i ended up getting the pocahontas one, but that's it. now i want the villains ones omg


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> haha that's good logic
> 
> i loved the disney princess designer dolls the disney store had out about this time last year omg i ended up getting the pocahontas one, but that's it. now i want the villains ones omg







I put this as highest priority on the wishlist I give to my aunts & uncles. They usually buy and give whatever I put on it, no questions asked.

I put the safer stuff on the lists that go to my parents, since they might ask more questions.


----------



## grandfloluver

i really need to update my tr 
bad 
real bad


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I put this as highest priority on the wishlist I give to my aunts & uncles. They usually buy and give whatever I put on it, no questions asked.
> 
> I put the safer stuff on the lists that go to my parents, since they might ask more questions.



omg i think those are so adorable 
my parents are ok normally with getting me the disney stuff i want but they do complain on how i need to get a wider variety of things lol


----------



## scarscar93

if i hear one more story from an adult about their transition to college i am going to throw up on them


----------



## grandfloluver

i got this disneyland summer dvd and it has the fireworks on it and when i actually went and watched the fireworks like i cried during the baby mine dumbo flying part.  i never cry at stuff.  it was so embarrassing omg but i loved it ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't even really like Dumbo omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got invited to go be social tonight
but i don't feel well so ugh :/


----------



## carlandellie

The theme song for Jp gals...my outfit for the video is perfect.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> The theme song for Jp gals...my outfit for the video is perfect.



omg of course it is 
you will rock that outfit lol


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg of course it is
> you will rock that outfit lol


Sarah has a picture of the outfit, I look like a true Jpgal


----------



## scarscar93

> if one more adult tells me about how difficult moving to college was for them/their parents i am going to throw up on them



I said that to my dad's face and he just laughed


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> Sarah has a picture of the outfit, I look like a true Jpgal



You represent us well lol


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

new link? i'm bored


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

Perfection is perfection omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Perfection is perfection omg



i know omg tom oisdfdghfdkjghfkj he is so good at diving omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> i know omg tom oisdfdghfdkjghfkj he is so good at diving omg



and showering omg


----------



## grandfloluver

The face. The hair. The eyes. The body. The talent. The voice. The fact that I need to stop now before I go too far. omg ajdkflfkjbc


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> and showering omg





grandfloluver said:


> The face. The hair. The eyes. The body. The talent. The voice. The fact that I need to stop now before I go too far. omg ajdkflfkjbc



lkerhgkrjhnf;lewjf i know omg


----------



## CowboyErin

baby


----------



## grandfloluver

I really hope they sell that autobiography in the US
I will be making a donation to the cause if so


----------



## grandfloluver

I draw people that inspire me
Well boys that are hot 

Idk why it just hit me but I need to draw Tom omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I really hope they sell that autobiography in the US
> I will be making a donation to the cause if so



me too omg i'd buy it in a heartbeat



grandfloluver said:


> I draw people that inspire me
> Well boys that are hot
> 
> Idk why it just hit me but I need to draw Tom omg



omg please do then show me


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> me too omg i'd buy it in a heartbeat
> 
> omg please do then show me



omg I will 
The hardest part will be deciding on a picture. THERE ARE TOO MANY GOOD ONES


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oops


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg I will
> The hardest part will be deciding on a picture. THERE ARE TOO MANY GOOD ONES



omg i know 
HE'S PERFECT


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## charliebrown

Family reunion today...


im the only one, besides an infant, under the age of 40.

the majority of people are over 80.....and I don't know any of them....


----------



## Hauntedmansion13

Well, at least you have the disboards!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carly rae jepsen is older than lady gaga

let that sink in


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> carly rae jepsen is older than lady gaga
> 
> let that sink in



omg


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## carlandellie




----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


>



Can I be the mom and you be the daughter


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Can I be the mom and you be the daughter



yes
here comes honey boo boo


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> yes
> here comes honey boo boo



I love how they have nicknames for everyone, reminds me of myself.


----------



## grandfloluver

a part of me doesn't like sundays because the next day is monday and i hate mondays 
and eew i don't wanna study for my quizzes ugh


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

but then i like monday nights because i am always like the next day is tuesday and pll is on tuesdays.  well for two more weeks at least omg i dread the finale because i know it will be so good


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


>


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


>


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


>


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>


----------



## grandfloluver

this is forever me


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


>


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> this is forever me



same omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>


----------



## grandfloluver

i always thought growing up that blue from blues clues was a boy and magenta was the only girl oops


----------



## grandfloluver

baby you light up my world like my laptop screen


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


>










grandfloluver said:


> i always thought growing up that blue from blues clues was a boy and magenta was the only girl oops



omg me too and my 4 year old self thought they were in love oops



grandfloluver said:


> baby you light up my world like my laptop screen



omg they're gonna be in the closing ceremonies tonight i'm excited to see it


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg me too and my 4 year old self thought they were in love oops
> 
> 
> 
> omg they're gonna be in the closing ceremonies tonight i'm excited to see it



omg same but my parents didn't tell me any different lol

omggggg me too like i can't wait 
we are gonna die omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg same but my parents didn't tell me any different lol
> 
> omggggg me too like i can't wait
> we are gonna die omg



neither did mine they just went along with it omg

me either and we seriously are. my friend's coming over to watch it and omg we're gonna freak out so bad


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> neither did mine they just went along with it omg
> 
> me either and we seriously are. my friend's coming over to watch it and omg we're gonna freak out so bad



omg my friends don't even like them that much
that's why i ended up going to the concert with my dad. alone O.O


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg my friends don't even like them that much
> that's why i ended up going to the concert with my dad. alone O.O



a few of my friends like them as much as i do, i converted them 
my dad would never ever go to a one direction concert with me, he said he'd rather die omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> a few of my friends like them as much as i do, i converted them
> my dad would never ever go to a one direction concert with me, he said he'd rather die omg



my friends like them but definitely not to the extent as i do.  they just aren't fangirl material omg

omg my dad practically did die.  we walked out of there and he was like are one of those boys gay? he had never seen anything about them before then omg i had a cow lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

What Makes You Beautiful is just such a good song like it's addicting to listen to and whenever I hear I'm just happy oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

rare photo of justin bieber and one direction






it's nice seeing all of them together while listening to wmyb~~~~~~~~~~~~
lookatharrysfaceomghahahahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

being social tonight
gah


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> carly rae jepsen is older than lady gaga
> 
> let that sink in



mind= blown


----------



## grandfloluver

On Facebook my job is listed as professional fangirl omg 
It is what I do best


----------



## CowboyErin

omg so i went to walmart and they have one direction folders and notebooks so i got a bunch of folders and a notebook

wow i'm a mature almost 18 year old


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I bought some notebooks and folders
most of them phineas and ferb because~


----------



## carlandellie

paped


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> paped



omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## scarscar93

ugh

alcohol awareness course required by my school for entering first-years


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

omgomgomg my Tom Daley drawing so far is so good omg it's probably the best thing I've ever done. Not even joking. I am dying omg it isn't done tho :/


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omgomgomg my Tom Daley drawing so far is so good omg it's probably the best thing I've ever done. Not even joking. I am dying omg it isn't done tho :/



omg you have to show it to me when you're done


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

blah


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg you have to show it to me when you're done




omg I will  I have his face done because I thought it would be the hardest so I will definitely be done tonight

His face in general tho <333333


----------



## scarscar93

dude _what_

#teamnathanadrian


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93

i don't think that's quite how it goes


----------



## carlandellie

remember n00ns


----------



## carlandellie

help which one


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> help which one



2nd or 3rd.


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:


> 2nd or 3rd.



I think i'm going with the 3rd one for now


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> I think i'm going with the 3rd one for now



it's so cute :3


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Seriously, you can't go the length of your vacation without having a Starbucks? "
 i've got to put up with 10 thousand screaming kids and obnoxious people on my vacation. so no, i can't go without it there. 

" Apparently Disney coffee isn't good enough."

i think "swill" is the appropriate word for that coffee.


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2955048&page=1

looks like winter.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2955048&page=1
> 
> looks like winter.



all these snowstorms around here


----------



## grandfloluver

Zayn looked flawless tonight omg 
He is so beautiful ugh


----------



## scarscar93

tommmmmmmm


----------



## grandfloluver

I have no clue what to do with my Tom Daley drawing. Like I could put it in my room with all of my others or I could put it in one of my folders for school. I don't knowwww


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2974868


excuse you


----------



## scarscar93

but Russell Brand just isn't the Walrus.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Live every day like its Shark Week!!!!"

who wants to live in fear.


----------



## carlandellie

why did miley cyrus do that to her hair


----------



## I Am What I Am

yeah no i don't like it


she looks like draco malfoy


----------



## I Am What I Am

if some kid wandered into my house claiming he "came from the garden" i'd scream and call the police.


cause that kid is obviously on drugs.


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## MickeyisBeast

i had fun tonight, we played twister and oh my god aidfhsdkfj
but at the end it was so so so very awkward for me gaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so awkward


----------



## MickeyisBeast

crying because miley's hair looks horrible.


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> i had fun tonight, we played twister and oh my god aidfhsdkfj
> but at the end it was so so so very awkward for me gaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so awkward



tell me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

guess whose twitter i found
tater tot's


it's not interesting at all though there's one tweet probably because it was created like two days ago


----------



## I Am What I Am

quit playing games with my head
i'm a sport but i'm not a toy 
Let's not analyze what I said
I don't want to be a complex boy
Boy, boy, boy, boy, boy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> tell me



okay it's sending omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we watched the closing ceremony and when one direction came on i screamed and everyone, but my best friend who understands, looked at me weird

SORRY
harry looked hot
didnt like zayns hair, everyone made fun of it omg
didnt like niall's hair, it looked pretty bad
louis was sassy
and im sad they barely showed liam


----------



## I Am What I Am

crying


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> crying



omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

im proud to say that at this moment i feel hotter than miley cyrus


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2974328

no say it ain't so!!!!!!! I THOUGHT IT WAS A CHILDREN'S MOVIE!!!!!!!


this is sarcasm


----------



## scarscar93

I really hope that Magic Kingdom movie fell through


----------



## BK228

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> I really hope that Magic Kingdom movie fell through



Same here.


----------



## I Am What I Am

what Magic Kingdom movie


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> what Magic Kingdom movie



http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118027299

since the last confirmed update was 2 years ago I'm hoping it won't happen


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118027299
> 
> since the last confirmed update was 2 years ago I'm hoping it won't happen



sounds like it's in development hell. 


chances are it won't be made. though there is always the chance it'll surface in the next 5 years.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the next time there's a summer Olympics i will be 20 :O


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> the next time there's a summer Olympics i will be 20 :O



Me too. Insane.


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> the next time there's a summer Olympics i will be 20 :O



i'll be 21, almost 22 omg


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> the next time there's a summer Olympics i will be 20 :O



That is so weird to think omg
i'll still be posting here


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'll be 22 years old omg


----------



## carlandellie

I'll be 19 still technically a teen so i'll continue to post here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> i'll be 21, almost 22 omg



you will legally be able to drink alcohol :OOOOOOOO



carlandellie said:


> That is so weird to think omg
> i'll still be posting here



me too omg
even though i won't be a teen any longer


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> I'll be 22 years old omg



same.

My friends and I want to go to Rio to celebrate graduating college and find us some nice Olympians.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> same.
> 
> My friends and I want to go to Rio to celebrate graduating college and find us some nice Olympians.



you might find Tom


----------



## carlandellie

our generation moving to the CB


----------



## I Am What I Am

i can't move to the community board


how can i mock it if i'm over there


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> you might find Tom


no complaints if that happened. Or when I'm studying abroad in London I'll just find a way to run into him and make him fall in love with me.

but if only Nathan Adrian had a younger brother...



carlandellie said:


> our generation moving to the CB



omg

I've tried to start posting there but it's almost ALLLLLLLLLLLL about the DCP and nothing else.

wow totally misunderstoof CB for college board.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i can't move to the community board
> 
> 
> how can i mock it if i'm over there



good point


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> wow totally misunderstoof CB for college board.



same omg


----------



## scarscar93

I wonder what it would be like to be Missy Franklin and go back to school.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

one thing i hate more than anything is when my friends try to tell me things about their boyfriends. like no i dont care what you guys talk about or where you guys go or whatever. unless i ask you about it, dont tell me omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

"hey, i think you're cute and obviously i'm cute so we should go do cute things together"


i have created my perfect pick-up line.


----------



## TheWalkingDead

I'm new here!!! But I'm a 18 year old teen!!! And I love Disney!!  I go all the time to the parks!!


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> our generation moving to the CB


----------



## I Am What I Am

i have orientation for college on thursday


i am not yet ready


----------



## scarscar93

Britain: let me play you the song of my people
Britain: YO I TELL YOU WHAT I WANT WHAT I REALLY REALLY WANT


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> Britain: let me play you the song of my people
> Britain: YO I TELL YOU WHAT I WANT WHAT I REALLY REALLY WANT



i laughed SO hard.
ahhahaha


----------



## CowboyErin

"Bronze is just gold with a tan." 
- Tom Daley

omg


----------



## scarscar93

I thought the meteor shower was Saturday night :c


----------



## CowboyErin

Teacher: What would you do if you were in the olympics?
Student: Gymnastics
Student: Swimming
Student: Track
Student: Volleyball
Me: Tom Daley


----------



## I Am What I Am

watching Law and Order and Matty Fresh is here omg his HAIR


----------



## scarscar93

reading my college orientation schedule

internally crying


----------



## scarscar93

our generation moving to the community board: new DIS memberships plummet significantly


----------



## I Am What I Am

plot twist matty fresh was the killer and then he got shot


----------



## I Am What I Am

my college orientation has laser tag as an activity.


i wonder if i get to stay and play if i'm just a commuter student


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> my college orientation has laser tag as an activity.
> 
> 
> i wonder if i get to stay and play if i'm just a commuter student



lucky, you don't have to procrastinate on packing to move like I've been.

We've got a hypnotist one night and bingo another.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## grandfloluver

I put my drawing of Tom in my biology folder. Bad idea. His face was staring at me the whole 90 minutes and he was so beautiful and ugh My concentration went out the window oops


----------



## grandfloluver

I did like wavy wrap your hair around the barrel curls today and omg everyone loved it. I actually did my hair super cute for once :O what has the world come to


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> I did like wavy wrap your hair around the barrel curls today and omg everyone loved it. I actually did my hair super cute for once :O what has the world come to



pics or it did not happen


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> pics or it did not happen







omg please excuse my horrible self picture taking skills


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I take awful self pics...that's why I don't do it often lol I am more of a group picture person or just a non picture person like I love when other people take pictures. Just not me taking pictures of me. I look awful in all of them omg


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg please excuse my horrible self picture taking skills


It's gorgeous! 



grandfloluver said:


> omg I take awful self pics...that's why I don't do it often lol I am more of a group picture person or just a non picture person like I love when other people take pictures. Just not me taking pictures of me. I look awful in all of them omg


I like being the one behind the camera taking them.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg please excuse my horrible self picture taking skills



your hair looks soooooo pretty Hannah!


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> It's gorgeous!
> 
> I like being the one behind the camera taking them.



Thanks  

omg same


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> your hair looks soooooo pretty Hannah!



awwwww thanks!  I'll just drive over to your house and do yours lol

Honestly, it wasn't hard and I suck most of the time with hair


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i updated my tr 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45809169&postcount=85


----------



## grandfloluver

I really like this coming home at 1:40. When my class starts I only have it on Tuesdays and Thursdays so I will still get to come home most of the time until second semester but let's not think about that


----------



## grandfloluver

OMG I just saw Miley's hair this morning and it's hideous. She just ruined her beauty omg i wanna know what was going through her mind who wants to get married looking like that eeewwww


----------



## TylerFG

grandfloluver said:


> OMG I just saw Miley's hair this morning and it's hideous. She just ruined her beauty omg i wanna know what was going through her mind who wants to get married looking like that eeewwww



Um, have you ever heard the saying "Beauty is on the Inside"?

And besides, she did it for kids who have cancer, so I suggest you be a little less shallow about it. -_-


----------



## carlandellie

Omg


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## TylerFG

I'm sorry, but all I've been seeing is people talking **** about her doing something for a good cause and it just makes me sick...


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## TylerFG

Geez, I stick up for someone and suddenly I'm the bad guy.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## CowboyErin

omg kevin


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

oops still haven't started packing


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> who wants to get married looking like that



my thoughts exactly


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol miley didn't cut her hair for kids with cancer, i mean she donated her hair to a charity, but she cut her hair because she wanted to. she said in an interview back in 2008 that she wanted to have a haircut like Twiggy one day.

soooooo yeah.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> lol miley didn't cut her hair for kids with cancer, i mean she donated her hair to a charity, but she cut her hair because she wanted to. she said in an interview back in 2008 that she wanted to have a haircut like Twiggy one day.
> 
> soooooo yeah.



bless this post omg


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> lol miley didn't cut her hair for kids with cancer, i mean she donated her hair to a charity, but she cut her hair because she wanted to. she said in an interview back in 2008 that she wanted to have a haircut like Twiggy one day.
> 
> soooooo yeah.





grandfloluver said:


> bless this post omg


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## grandfloluver

omg I have too much fun


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## CowboyErin

normal peoples parents: you go out and party too much
my parents: WILL YOU JUST GO OUT AND MEET SOME FRIENDS AND DO SOMETHING WIth YOUR LIFE PLEASE


----------



## TylerFG

nevermind


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i tried back marching today


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Colton Haynes ‏@ColtonLHaynes
One of your Favorite @MTVteenwolf Characters Will Die Tonight...will you be watching the gripping Finale??? #TeenWolfFinale


IF STILES DIES I WILL LITERALLY JUMP OFF A BUILDING
i'm afraid it will be him because last episode when the lights come back on HE'S MISSING asdfghjkl;

fingers crossed it's allison or jackson


----------



## carlandellie

I seriously love us Jp gals


----------



## carlandellie

I want to go to Forever 21 before school starts


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyisBeast said:


> lol miley didn't cut her hair for kids with cancer, i mean she donated her hair to a charity, but she cut her hair because she wanted to. she said in an interview back in 2008 that she wanted to have a haircut like Twiggy one day.
> 
> soooooo yeah.



boss mode.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I want to go to Forever 21 before school starts



Forever 21 is heaven omg


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.lovelyish.com/750046559/5-tips-for-shopping-at-forever-21-from-a-former-employee/

life-changing.

(sort of/not really)


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

carlandellie said:


> I want to go to Forever 21 before school starts



me too


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I seriously love us Jp gals



me too omg



carlandellie said:


> I want to go to Forever 21 before school starts



do ittt i got tons of new outfits for not a lot of money


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I seriously love us Jp gals


<333333333
I love us too omg 
We all make my day everyday


----------



## CowboyErin

excuse me hannah plz clear ur pm box


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> excuse me hannah plz clear ur pm box



^


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> excuse me hannah plz clear ur pm box







omg hahahaha 
Hold on 
I get so lazy with it everytime


----------



## carlandellie

We can seeeeeeee what you say


----------



## grandfloluver

It's been sitting at 90% everyday and then I just don't clean it out. I need to change my habits omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg hahahaha
> Hold on
> I get so lazy with it everytime








same here though omg


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## MickeyisBeast

can i screen shot that tweet and report it or something because RUDE
rude words ruuuuuuuuuude words


----------



## carlandellie

Screenshotted <3


----------



## charliebrown

I WILL GET TO SEE THE MISFITS THIS YEAR BECAUSE THEY ARE COMING IN NOVEMBER, AND THE HAUNTED HOUSE WONT GET IN THE WAY!!!!!







im sure none of you care....but i am SO PUMPED!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

flawless unicorns you are not -yoda


----------



## CowboyErin

you do that twitter isn't private... right? 
i reallyyyyyyy love mature people, wow


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> can i screen shot that tweet and report it or something because RUDE
> rude words ruuuuuuuuuude words





carlandellie said:


> Screenshotted <3



do it and try i bet we can get somewhere with this
that's what you get for being super specific omg


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


>



omg


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


>



beat me to it.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> can i screen shot that tweet and report it or something because RUDE
> rude words ruuuuuuuuuude words





carlandellie said:


> Screenshotted <3





CowboyErin said:


> do it and try i bet we can get somewhere with this
> that's what you get for being super specific omg



Yay  
and omg yes I agree
maybe sometimes it would be smart before you said something to think about it omg that's such a hard concept


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

new link


----------



## grandfloluver

Wrong night to have homework and two quizzes. My mom is screaming at me about needing to study and get off of the computer or it's going to be taken away from me. Take me away instead omg 

So if anything interesting let me know since I have been forced into seclusion ugh


----------



## scarscar93

would you like an award


----------



## scarscar93

where did everyone go


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>



love the new icon omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> love the new icon omg



haha thanks i'm just playing around with icons


----------



## grandfloluver

I am in charge of our football team's big run-through banner since I draw it and all. Ok our mascot is an Indian and my coach is giving me a fit about the saying that is on it. Right now I came up with "we've got our warpaint on" and it has a cool pic of an Indian with paint lol duh well she doesn't think it is good enough and about us. omg idk how it could be more about us ugh I'm fed up lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i like taylor's new song omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

SURPRISE IT'S A BREAK UP SONG didn't see that one coming



I remember when we broke up the first time,
Seeing this is, and had enough, its like
We havent seen each other in a month.
When you, said you, needed space, what?
When you come around again and say,
Baby, I miss you and I swear Im gonna change.
Trust me, remember how that lasted for a day,
I say, I hate you, we break up, you call me, I love you.

Oooh we called it off again last night,
But Oooh, this time Im telling you, Im telling you,
We are never ever ever ever getting back together.
We are never ever ever ever getting back together.
You go talk to your friends talk,
And my friends talk to me,
But we are never ever ever ever getting back together.

Like ever

Im really gonna miss you picking fights,
And me, falling for a screaming that Im right.
And you, will hide away and find your piece of mind,
With some indie record thats much cooler than mine.

Oooh you called me up again tonight,
But Oooh, this time Im telling you, Im telling you,
We are never ever ever ever getting back together.
We are never ever ever ever getting back together.
You go talk to your friends talk,
And my friends talk to me,
But we are never ever ever ever getting back together.

I used to think, that we, were forever ever ever,
And I used to say never say never,
Huh, he calls me up and hes like, I still love you,
And Im like, I mean, I mean this is exhausting, you know,
We are never getting back together, like ever.

We are never ever ever ever getting back together.
We are never ever ever ever getting back together.
You go talk to your friends talk,
And my friends talk to me,
But we are never ever ever ever getting back together.

Not getting back together, we,
Oh, getting back together.

You go talk to your friends talk,
And my friends talk to me.
But we are never ever ever ever getting back together.


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> haha thanks i'm just playing around with icons



haha I noticed
you know who would've gotten jealous of your Niall icon omg haha


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> haha I noticed
> you know who would've gotten jealous of your Niall icon omg haha




i know right omg


----------



## grandfloluver

It's freezing in my school omg I can't wear a cute top because I always wear a jacket because it's so cold. It's that way in the winter too


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> It's freezing in my school omg I can't wear a cute top because I always wear a jacket because it's so cold. It's that way in the winter too



my school's the same omg like the air conditioner is always on


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> i know right omg



I mean you could put a picture of yourself in that hipster pose with your arm over your head too


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I mean you could put a picture of yourself in that hipster pose with your arm over your head too




omg i could good idea


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>



omg my baby <3
I am getting better about the hair. It's a slow process, but I'm getting there. I will forever and always like it better without the streaks but he is still beautiful omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee are never ever ever getting back together
you go talk to your friends talk to my friends talk to me





that's the best part omg


----------



## grandfloluver

My best friend knows someone who knows the guy who made Taylor Swift famous. I know the whole story omg it's crazy sorta lol


----------



## carlandellie

United Bates of America, another family with 19 kids


----------



## grandfloluver

omg Tom Daley is exactly a year and two days older than me 
I would die if we had the same birthday it's so close :O


----------



## charliebrown

Enchanted is an awesome movie.....I lol'd the entire time.


----------



## CowboyErin

wow changing my theme took forever omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

teen wolf oh my god
please let stiles be okay
who took him who captured him who please don't let him be the one to die
adfkdsjfhaskldjfhds


----------



## MickeyisBeast

can the grandpa werewolf hunter stop beating up my future husband


----------



## MickeyisBeast

don't die please thanks
whydoeshehaveashirtontho


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Stiles looks hot all beat up omg
Him and his dad are the best thing ever so sweet 

He needs to get over Lydia, she's a loser if she doesn't want him.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No Derek don't die


----------



## MickeyisBeast

11 o'clock
New link


----------



## I Am What I Am

i seem to have lost a folder with my television shows in it


how did i lose a folder


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> 11 o'clock
> New link


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's really bothering me because I HAVE A RANDOM SHOW JUST FLOATING AROUND AND NO, THIS WILL NOT DO


----------



## charliebrown

ATTENTION EVERY ONE!

The most important thread of all time:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2974876


----------



## I Am What I Am

plot twist: taylor swift releases song that isn't about a breakup. 

lol i wish


----------



## I Am What I Am

"If you mean, receive the funding, the funds will not be paid on your account until after the drop/add period of the fall semester."


w t f man i have to buy books I'M BROKE I NEED THIS MONEY


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45812165&postcount=43


what


----------



## scarscar93

*~*~I knew about Shane Harper back in 2008 when I found both of his MySpaces accidentally and became infatuated with him based on his listed musical influences and favorite books~*~*


----------



## I Am What I Am

guess i'll be showing up to class without books~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we drew each other


----------



## theffaddict

When do you guys start school? My district starts Wednesday but I start Thursday.


----------



## I Am What I Am

next tuesday is my first day of college

i'm still not ready let's go back to second grade maybe i can finally master that multiplication everyone keeps talking about


----------



## scarscar93

My first day of college is next Wednesday.

AND YOU NEVER FEEL GOOD OR BAD, ONLY STRANGE AND UNPREPARED

which is actually a fitting song since they wrote the album before that one at my college what what


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my boyfriend is so cute he sings me to sleep every night via my ipod


----------



## scarscar93

I WOULD WORK FOR FREE TO HELP MAKE THIS HAPPEN

and erase the crap one that Miramax only kept the name and premise of


----------



## I Am What I Am

i decided not to live on campus because we're building a house and i'd like to live in it for a while. 

maybe next year i'll stay in a dorm, and then move to the on campus apartments for 2 years before heading to Boston for graduate school.


independence is hard i don't like it


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> independence is hard i don't like it



story of my life


----------



## carlandellie

I go back next Tuesday. I'm kind of happy because it gives me something to do other than sit at home all day on the internet


----------



## CowboyErin

I go back September 5th :/


----------



## carlandellie

We need another show your handwriting thread


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> We need another show your handwriting thread



omg yes


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> omg yes



I call not making it


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I call not making it



same


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> same


we need a n00n from n00nville


----------



## scarscar93

omg my 25-year-old brother has started watching Adventure Time


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> we need a n00n from n00nville



n00nville- just like farmville

so true though omg i bet we can get one to do it


----------



## scarscar93

eww house inspections


----------



## MickeyisBeast

GOT MY LICENSE

so now I will be able to drive to school, which starts for me on August 27th (2 days before Leeeyum's birthday)


----------



## charliebrown

one  more day, and im in disney.


























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8c3QTV98yE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

in 3 short years kids who were born in 2000 will be 15 and that is the most horrifying thing ive realized in a long long time


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> GOT MY LICENSE
> 
> so now I will be able to drive to school, which starts for me on August 27th (2 days before Leeeyum's birthday)



YAY CONGRATS! 



MickeyisBeast said:


> in 3 short years kids who were born in 2000 will be 15 and that is the most horrifying thing ive realized in a long long time



omg


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> GOT MY LICENSE
> 
> so now I will be able to drive to school, which starts for me on August 27th (2 days before Leeeyum's birthday)


Congratulations Muffin


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## MickeyisBeast

thanks guys 

OMG on February 14th I will get my after nines! sweeeeet i'll get them on valentine's day omg


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Stupid Physical Therapy screws up my schedule


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Diamond --- and 6 others favorited your Tweet
2h: Got my license 


well aren't i popular


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Stupid Physical Therapy screws up my schedule



physical therapy?


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> physical therapy?



^


----------



## carlandellie

My best friend and I have started that I go to her house every Tuesday to watch Pretty Little Liars & Dance Moms


----------



## MickeyisBeast

why do i like taylor swift's new song so much
it's not like i can relate to it in any way


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

if you ever think youre dumb or stupid just remember

there are some people who actually think that the earth has existed for only 2012 years


----------



## CowboyErin

okay i just found out that 3oh!3 is opening for the wanted it's gonna be a good concert omg


----------



## scarscar93

voted :3

oh gah I just remembered I'll be 20 next year.

nooooooooooooo


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> GOT MY LICENSE
> 
> so now I will be able to drive to school, which starts for me on August 27th (2 days before Leeeyum's birthday)



yayayayayay!  congrats!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> yayayayayay!  congrats!!!



thanks!
omg and i cleared my pm box lol it emailed me and said you tried to pm me but it was full sorry omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah clean out your inbox pleaseeee omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> thanks!
> omg and i cleared my pm box lol it emailed me and said you tried to pm me but it was full sorry omg



hahaha omg trust me I have the same problem lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Being sorta social tonight well there is a sports cookout I have to go to. It could be interesting omg maybe I will just have to wait and see
I'll be back home before 8 for pll for sure


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## charliebrown

carlandellie said:


> My best friend and I have started that I go to her house every Tuesday to watch Pretty Little Liars & Dance Moms



dance moms...HUGE guilty pleasure.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i want one of those earings where it goes through your normal lobe but then has a cuff attached to it that you can cuff to your upper ear

like this but not that design


----------



## grandfloluver

School has caused me to miss the last two new link partays omg it sucks butttt I don't have to leave again until 3:30 omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I made a 76 on my APbio quiz omg my mom is gonna go nuts. The average grade was a 75 and the seniors who already took biology made 80s and 70s it was bad. No one did good omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

switching it up *TC* at the new link
in 10 minutes


----------



## grandfloluver

omg can you tc from an iPhone 
My laptop with the webcam is not with me hahaha


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg can you tc from an iPhone
> My laptop with the webcam is not with me hahaha



theres an app i think


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> theres an app i think



ok I have it lol 
I don't know how successful it will be but I'll try omg haha


----------



## scarscar93

I will find the source of this picture some day


----------



## grandfloluver

Omg I couldn't even hear the sound so I gave up until I can get to a laptop


----------



## grandfloluver

To cheer practice I go ugh


----------



## carlandellie

stay perfect just for me


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## MickeyisBeast

crying because somebody on facebook said "my prison sentence starts tomorrow and lasts 180 days" and i was like oh my god
but really he was talking about school starting omg i thought he was going to jail


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> crying because somebody on facebook said "my prison sentence starts tomorrow and lasts 180 days" and i was like oh my god
> but really he was talking about school starting omg i thought he was going to jail



omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

you're looking at the man who used to be the king
the king of all broadway
my praises they would sing
a Ziegfeld so they'd say


----------



## I Am What I Am

i can't quote the rest of the song without getting censored and banned.


which is why it's my favorite.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

Do you think Michael phelps just has all his medals piled in a cave somewhere, next to the other shiny nick nacks hes collected from the human world.

Look at this gold, Isnt it neat? Wouldnt you think my collections complete? Wouldnt you think Im the boy

The boy who wins

Everything?


----------



## charliebrown

scarscar93 said:


> I will find the source of this picture some day



must. have.


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45822314#post45822314


i prefer to fight the birds for french fries.


show those feathered *******s who's boss.


----------



## CowboyErin

u kno ur a 90s kid when u look at ur birth certificate and it says 1990-99


----------



## I Am What I Am

"We know where the load came from?"
"Mercy Hospital"
"Well this was no mercy killing"


did we really need bad wordplay

really

_really_

r e a l l y


----------



## grandfloluver

bad bad night omg I would cry, but I don't feel like it will help me and i've cried enough.  I just don't know what to do );


----------



## grandfloluver

Maybe I'll laugh over Dance Moms and feel better.maybe. Doubt it.


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> bad bad night omg I would cry, but I don't feel like it will help me and i've cried enough.  I just don't know what to do );



D:






pm me


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me



omg will do
It will be long....just a warning


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg will do
> It will be long....just a warning



it's okay!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> bad bad night omg I would cry, but I don't feel like it will help me and i've cried enough.  I just don't know what to do );



Pm me ):


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sort of excited for the football game Friday. It's here so yay for no traveling  it might rain but I don't really care because it's kind of fun to cheer in the rain lol


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

please stop tweeting, it's not for you


----------



## I Am What I Am

i want to be neal caffrey when i grow up


----------



## scarscar93

growing up sucks

what sucks even more is when you have to say to your friends "See you at Christmas!" and it's not some joke.


----------



## scarscar93

and then my mom posts this on my wall


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> growing up sucks



my life


----------



## charliebrown

bye everyone. Off to Disney world!


----------



## scarscar93

supposed to go to my mom's house to pack what i'll need

what from there do i actually need though


----------



## carlandellie

I have a concert tonight and also a sleepover!


----------



## grandfloluver

home  semi long day at school. tomorrow my psychology class starts ugh I'm not used to having another class. It's not everyday so i will live


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I have a concert tonight and also a sleepover!



omg have fun


----------



## grandfloluver

I wore my hair up today. I always feel bad for putting heat on it every single day so i take a break from it about once a week and on the weekends lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i woke up early to babysit this morning and as soon as a i came home i went back to sleep lol

but now i'm going to the mall yaaaaaaay
and i'm gonna drive to my school by myself for the first time later omg ah


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i woke up early to babysit this morning and as soon as a i came home i went back to sleep lol
> 
> but now i'm going to the mall yaaaaaaay
> and i'm gonna drive to my school by myself for the first time later omg ah



omg driving to school yourself is heaven 
like it is so nice not to be the first one there and last to leave lol


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

blaaah


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

omg I have four cuts on my hands from stained glass today. I about cried. It was so gross and omg I don't handle blood well


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg I have four cuts on my hands from stained glass today. I about cried. It was so gross and omg I don't handle blood well



omg i hate blood i'm sorry D:


----------



## scarscar93

omg i just found out i got an additional $15,000 scholarship


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> omg i hate blood i'm sorry D:



omg me too! I freaked out as soon as I saw it haha I look like a dork with band aids all over my fingers lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg driving to school yourself is heaven
> like it is so nice not to be the first one there and last to leave lol



i seriously can't wait omg
but omg i felt so independent driving by myself adfkashdfklds i can't wait for school to start now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

should i name my car

is that weird

i want to name it

its blue so obviously its a boy

but i dont know what to name it


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i seriously can't wait omg
> but omg i felt so independent driving by myself adfkashdfklds i can't wait for school to start now



It's the best feeling right omggg it makes school so much better 
You have your car right lol TAKE A PICTURE AND SHOW US


----------



## MickeyisBeast

VOTE FOR LOU AND ELEANOR because they are cuter than james and that chick
http://popcrush.com/louis-tomlinson-eleanor-calder-vs-james-maslow-halston-cutest-couple-readers-poll/



grandfloluver said:


> It's the best feeling right omggg it makes school so much better
> You have your car right lol TAKE A PICTURE AND SHOW US



I'll take a picture when nobody's downstairs so i dont look like an idiot omg


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> VOTE FOR LOU AND ELEANOR because they are cuter than james and that chick
> http://popcrush.com/louis-tomlinson-eleanor-calder-vs-james-maslow-halston-cutest-couple-readers-poll/
> 
> I'll take a picture when nobody's downstairs so i dont look like an idiot omg



omg I hate James and halston ewwwww they don't go together at all her face looks like a banana lol

haha ok


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't have too much homework tonight. I am too lazy omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

8 eastern
new linkkkkkk

fd btw


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## carlandellie

The concert is about to start omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I drew a design for my section's sport wear and expected  to be critiqued 
but in reality,everyone loved it
whaaaaaaat~


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

Honey Boo Boo ringtones O M G


----------



## grandfloluver

My eyes feel so heavy omg I am a loser who gets tired at 9:30 hahaha
I am always the first out at sleepovers


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> My eyes feel so heavy omg I am a loser who gets tired at 9:30 hahaha
> I am always the first out at sleepovers



same omg haha


----------



## grandfloluver

I still haven't made my twitter that I said I would months ago. I just don't know whether to or not like I just wanna read 1Ds tweets, not that I already don't but still omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I am laughing so hard at Here Comes Honey Boo Boo omg


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93

omg I left a song looping on mute on iTunes and remembered it 43 plays later


----------



## carlandellie

Tonight was really great!


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> Tonight was really great!



Yay!  Tell me all about it tomorrow


----------



## carlandellie

im exhausted


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

This girl on What Not to Wear has a permanent duck face, it hurts to watch


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> This girl on What Not to Wear has a permanent duck face, it hurts to watch



omg ew


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tc new link? at like 5 est


----------



## scarscar93

need to seriously pack today


----------



## scarscar93

packing sucks


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> tc new link? at like 5 est



i should be home by then!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Kenny Hamilton ‏@KennyHamilton
Go Yankees!!! Ha! RT @swaggrauhlin: @KennyHamilton I'll see you in Boston! :')
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorited


ily kenny


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## MickeyisBeast

im onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

new plan
7:30 est


----------



## grandfloluver

I am ready to eat and then eat some more omg it feels like such a long day having to actually stay


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## I Am What I Am

my school is fabulous omg

ice cream sundae bar, free trips to the movies and magic kingdom and a ton of awesome clubs and activities.


I'm gonna like it here


----------



## grandfloluver

omg in my college algebra class today my teacher talked about students smuggling drugs and stuff on senior trips hahaha some of the stories were hilarious


----------



## carlandellie

ok


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie




----------



## MickeyisBeast

my brother like kicked me and my toenail went into his foot omfg now my toe is bleeding and if my toenail comes off i will have a heart attack

it hurts so badly omg


----------



## grandfloluver

did you know that running is something some people do on purpose


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## grandfloluver

Zayn's new tattoo omg wut i just don't like colored ones idk 
he is such a pervert 
a gorgeous pervert
a gorgeous pervert that I love


----------



## grandfloluver

I need to be his new tattoo artist. like really. i would do it free of charge jk I wouldn't charge _money _ omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I need to be his new tattoo artist. like really. i would do it free of charge jk I wouldn't charge _money _ omg








omg


----------



## scarscar93

my college supplies cost my mom 4 times the amount I thought would be spent

but I got Hello Kitty, Disney Princess, and Brave posters for my dorm :3

and cute rainboots

but omg I really want a tank top from the Disney Artist Collection at Target for the Magic Kingdom trip in a few weeks.


----------



## carlandellie

Sarry's Wedding


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Sarry's Wedding



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh m3
this goes perfectly with my wedding story you wrote me for my birthday i think omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

10:40 at night seems like a good time to change my theme


----------



## carlandellie

http://zallie.tumblr.com/
i want this url


----------



## I Am What I Am

orientation had a dance club and i went and omg so much fun.


i met some girls and we danced and a guy even danced with me for a little bit


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

finally,a break from band camp
so i can be on the computer more yaaaaay


----------



## carlandellie

Tc at 2:30 central


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Tc at 2:30 central



we're on now *changed time*


----------



## grandfloluver

I would tc but I have to get ready for my game :/ I am so excited about it though. I just hope it doesn't rain lol

and omg I have an update on boy drama


----------



## grandfloluver

OMG I JUST DIED ON THE FLOOR. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I would tc but I have to get ready for my game :/ I am so excited about it though. I just hope it doesn't rain lol
> 
> and omg I have an update on boy drama



it's raining here right now so i think our first game of the season is gonna get rained out

not like i'm going to it. why would i go to a football game when school hasn't even started, idek. plus it costs like 6 dollars to get in and it's not worth it lol


----------



## carlandellie

OmG i'm SOOO in loveEe!!1 #dressingupasahotdog #cute #sonic


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> it's raining here right now so i think our first game of the season is gonna get rained out
> 
> not like i'm going to it. why would i go to a football game when school hasn't even started, idek. plus it costs like 6 dollars to get in and it's not worth it lol



It is so cloudy here like omg i think it's gonna pour. 

hahahaha I've never had to pay for a game so idk how much we charge but I would not go if I had the choice lol and omg I have stuff to tell you when I get back


----------



## carlandellie

She paped Sarah


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> She paped Sarah



oh my god why does everyone pape me
at least mine is better omg


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> oh my god why does everyone pape me
> at least mine is better omg



she obviously saw yours first


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

omg I had so much fun tonight  I have never laughed so hard. I did so many stupid things and said so many stupid things lol I was the lyfe of the party


----------



## grandfloluver

today was such a good day for so many reasons 
I really needed that


----------



## grandfloluver

At one point, I threw these starbursts at the freshmen player's butts omg they never knew who it was haha and I made some girls go up and spank them omg I was so hyper


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> today was such a good day for so many reasons
> I really needed that



pm meeeee


----------



## scarscar93

I've packed everything I can for tonight.

dfsaj;dfsaj;dfsajlsadflj


----------



## carlandellie

how nice


----------



## carlandellie

sigh


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I've packed everything I can for tonight.
> 
> dfsaj;dfsaj;dfsajlsadflj



Good luck!


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

since every tweet i see says "go bulls" i guess we won the game


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow. I have done nothing but yawn today lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Teacher: we're gonna get in groups an-
Me: no I hate people


----------



## MickeyisBeast

even instagramed it


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> even instagramed it








I like it a lot omg 
driving in style~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg at the ideas my friends tried to give me on what to name it


----------



## grandfloluver

We had these surveys for the yearbook today and I was sitting with my cousin and omg the answers we put on them lol one of her questions was what song would you flash mob to. We were struggling with God Bless America or This Little Light of Mine omg I said this little light of mine


----------



## grandfloluver

the pictures from last night turned out so cute awwwww


----------



## grandfloluver

mom and dad are back home from walmart and i made them get me the hunger games omg gonna watch it later


----------



## carlandellie

Sarah and I's favorite song


----------



## MickeyisBeast

movie night with my friends tonight

*social*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i think caleb's gonna die in the season finale


----------



## I Am What I Am

yesterday i went on the movie trip and saw The Campaign and omg so funny.

and it was so bizzare going on a school trip and not having an adult herd us around because _we were the adults_


----------



## I Am What I Am

tomorrow i'm going to the magic kingdom with my new friends


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i think caleb's gonna die in the season finale



omg I think something bad will happen to him just bc of what's going on
I will be freaking out the whole time


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> tomorrow i'm going to the magic kingdom with my new friends



lucky, have fun!


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> lucky, have fun!



thanks


----------



## I Am What I Am

college has music classes with free instrument rentals.


i'm taking cello now.


----------



## grandfloluver

There are so many reasons why I love Peeta over Gale 

I liked Gale best at first, but then I obviously changed


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> movie night with my friends tonight
> 
> *social*



omg if anything exciting happens tell meeeeee


----------



## grandfloluver

One question for the survey I had yesterday was what is your daily motto
omg my answer was never bend over in khakis hahaha

All of my answers were so dumb like that lol


----------



## CowboyErin

i was social for 2 whole days in a row omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> i was social for 2 whole days in a row omg



Spill the beans girl 
it's pm time omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i ended up staying home lol
my mom was kinda mad that i am behind on my AP summer work so i just read a chapter of my book hahaha

but those chapters are like 30 + pages each and so detailed like excuse me how do you know what was going through Abraham Lincoln's head five hours after he was shot? by then he was deaf, blind, and not able to speak i mean he was shot in the brain he probably wasn't thinking anything


----------



## carlandellie

Getting a new book to read, and having an amazing boyfriend are the only good sides to my day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.glamour.com/weddings/blogs/save-the-date/2011/08/real-wedding-album-barbie-ken.html

omg


----------



## grandfloluver

My mom took me out to get pedicures today. Right after that, she went to one of her friend's house and a horse stepped on her toe like omg it looks nasty. I would've cried lol bc it would obviously hurt and ruin my pedicure


----------



## carlandellie

"And I want you to know that I am both happy and sad and I'm still trying to figure out how that could be."


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> http://www.glamour.com/weddings/blogs/save-the-date/2011/08/real-wedding-album-barbie-ken.html
> 
> omg



omg that's so cute

all moved in. my roommates are cool and there are plenty of cool people on my floor.


----------



## carlandellie

Happy 4,000


----------



## MickeyisBeast

husband: why are you crying
me: because
husband: why tell me
me: because i HAD A BLOG ABOUT YOU WHEN I WAS YOUNGER AND I NEVER THOUGHT THIS DAY WOULD COME US BEING TOGETHER AND OMG BRB FANGIRLING HI GIVE ME UR AUTOGRAPH RIGHT NOW SO I CAN POST IT ON MY BLOG YEAH I STILL HAVE THE BLOG OMG CAN I POST OUR MARRIAGE PHOTOS ON MY BLOG TOO UGH MY FOLLOWERS WOULD LOVE THAT


----------



## grandfloluver

I just made brownies and they are good
I put m&ms in them which makes it even better omg


----------



## grandfloluver

The only day of the week I'm looking forward to is Friday...well the game Friday. It's like two hours away ugh but i don't really care at the moment


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tc 3 est


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i secretly like getting assigned seats in school because it takes away that awkward i have no friends in this class where am i gonna sit factor


----------



## grandfloluver

twinz


----------



## grandfloluver

ok our run through ideas for this next game(the other team is the buffaloes)
-spirit then spear it
-that buff blows omg
-buffalo-it's what's for dinner
-we eat buffalo meat
-we've got our eyes on you(it's got a really cute pic) 

idkkk which one is the best
this is why sometimes i hate making the banners bc it takes up my time and it just gets ruined omg


----------



## grandfloluver

omg those are all so dumb hahahaha
and i can't decide


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> FYI everyone taking AP pairing: we will have a graded seminar on the summer readings in USH on the first day. Spread the word.



are you kidding me oh my god
i hate ap seminars
last year we just had to speak up and say something willingly, please please please let the APUSH teacher call on us or go around the room or something i can't willingly say my opinions i just can't

i'm hoping i have AP Language on the first day and APUSH on the second lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i swear i'm going to get my days mixed up and go to the wrong class
i've never had A and B days before
oh no i'm going to have to write down everyday where i'm going

at least i have it first period so it won't be that bad if i get confused since there's more time to get to classes in the morning

plus i could play it off easier


----------



## grandfloluver

omg i really like my new tumblr icon 
it surprises me bc i never take good pictures but it's pretty good for me


----------



## scarscar93

literally college orientation is GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO 

like seriously

please schedule us a nap or something


----------



## carlandellie

Tomorrow is my last day of Summer </3
I'm going to a movie as one last thing


----------



## scarscar93

omg i found the tumblr of one of the kids in my orientation group


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

why would you complain over something like that
you're actually really lucky wow that was just so bratty


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tcccccccccccccc


----------



## carlandellie

this is my moment


----------



## carlandellie

you all are missing out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i had a weird dream last night


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Me: Wow I feel like I haven't heard this song in 46 years
Mother: You are 16


----------



## MickeyisBeast

America's Next Top Model British Takeover has all full episodes online KNOW WHAT I'M DOING TODAY

already laughing because the bottom 5 are all British girls omg haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate when the models refuse to get their makeovers done like come on if you refuse getting it done you're for sure going to be in the bottom like come on i doubt tyra banks will make you look like a monkey


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"mariah's a native american, i don't think we have them in England... and if we do, they're on a low down"

oh my god just wow omg


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> i hate when the models refuse to get their makeovers done like come on if you refuse getting it done you're for sure going to be in the bottom like come on i doubt tyra banks will make you look like a monkey



seriously why would anyone refuse a free makeover like that


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> seriously why would anyone refuse a free makeover like that



Plus if you don't like it you can always change it, it's just hair


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I love ANTM 
I watched the British takeover a few weeks ago...every episode. Like I am obsessed with it....and it's pretty much the only thing on during the day that I watch


----------



## grandfloluver

I have this dumb meeting dinner thing I have to go to later today for this thing I interviewed for and I made it. Like I didn't even want to do it, but my parents made me and I ended up making it. They have to go and everything and you have to dress up and there won't be food I will eat because all I like is fast food ugh I dread it so bad


----------



## grandfloluver

I had a bad day overall at school today BUT there was some glimmer of hope perfection moments in it omg DD


----------



## scarscar93

i like college

about five minutes ago a bunch of shirtless guys jogged past me


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm soooooooo bored


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

the best part about going to disney in december
is that we get connecting flights to either houston or baltimore 
how funnnnnn


----------



## carlandellie

I don't care


----------



## grandfloluver

I did my nails like Zayn's tattoos yesterday omg they are adorable 
I would take a pic but well some of them have already chipped and I haven't had time to touch it up so some of them don't look so hot lol


----------



## carlandellie

Sarah is good at guessing passwords


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Sarah is good at guessing passwords



it was my second guess wow i'm a GENIUS


----------



## carlandellie

GGGG unit


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin

okay tom


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>



i have a cool afro
awesome


----------



## MickeyisBeast

guess i'll read chapter 7 of this stupid ap book

unfortunately the other chapters have been 30 pages, stupid chapter 7 has to have an additional 20 pages


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i have a cool afro
> awesome



I have rosy cheeks


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> i have a cool afro
> awesome





carlandellie said:


> I have rosy cheeks



i have weird black hair


----------



## CowboyErin

Three year-old me: oh my god dinosaur-shaped chicken nuggets.
Me now: oh my god dinosaur-shaped chicken nuggets.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the best part about college is that I only have 3 classes a day

the worst part is that I have like 4 hour gaps inbetween


but I've got friends so dun curr


----------



## carlandellie

Hanging out in Health class ✌✌✌✌✌


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg this week's bachelor pad was so good


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm glad kevin won on The Glass House


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i remember my best friend and i went to see The Lorax in theaters and we both loved it, it's such a cute movie and has a great meaning behind it.


----------



## scarscar93

omg omg omg

there's a Swedish guy here at my college that looks a lot like that Swedish boy from Disneyland

sdfjsadfjkbafbkffadadkljf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

banana, who is zacka tein

... zacks team?
zacks twin
ZACKS TWIN I'M A GENIUS


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Shrek 1 came out 11 years ago as did Monsters INC.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Dylan and Cole Sprouse are 20
Miley Cyrus is engaged
Hilary Duff had a baby


----------



## MickeyisBeast

That's So Raven has been off TV for 6 years
Lizzie McGuire ended 9 years ago


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Powerpuff Girls came out 14 years ago
Kim Possible ended 7 years ago


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> banana, who is zacka tein
> 
> ... zacks team?
> zacks twin
> ZACKS TWIN I'M A GENIUS



i was typing while laughing


----------



## carlandellie

I sit next to a kid who does drugs in Health


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I sit next to a kid who does drugs in Health



the kid who sat next to me in Bible got arrested at Prom for having some illegal drugs omg


----------



## grandfloluver

We did these labs today with pill bugs aka rollie pollies in biology and omg I wasn't gonna touch those bugs. it was so nasty like one of them rolled off of our table and i freaked out lol good thing my lab partner would touch them because there was no way i was gonna do it


----------



## scarscar93

me


----------



## I Am What I Am

i have one more class at 5, and then i'm going to bingo. 


Intro to New Testament seems to be so interesting.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i have one more class at 5, and then i'm going to bingo.
> 
> 
> Intro to New Testament seems to be so interesting.



omg we're doing bingo here tonight too

but since I need to get up at 7 tomorrow I'm probably not going to stay very late


----------



## scarscar93

ngl i'd be totally okay if tonight's little outdoor party/dinner got rained out because I've been wanting to try making EasyMac


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

I really do miss all the posts of tom during the Olympics on my dash *sigh* I need more blogs to follow. Like I watch his twitcams in my spare time omgomgomg

Well, I did have his picture in my bio folder so I had an hour and half of taking that gorgeous face in omg maybe that's why my grade's not so hot in there lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

idk i'm kinda angry at zayn right now, like grow up man
it's just a bunch of little girls' unimportant opinions. tons of celebrities get way more "hate" then you do...
you would delete your twitter because of that, really?

zaynmalik1D ‏@zaynmalik
The reason i don't tweet as much as i use to, is because I'm sick of all the useless opinions and hate that i get daily goodbye twitter 
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

zaynmalik1D ‏@zaynmalik
my fans that have something nice to say can tweet me on the one direction account ,  x
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

and now #zayncomeback is trending


----------



## MickeyisBeast

obviously he doesn't care, he doesn't want to be on twitter just leave him alone my goodness.


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I really do miss all the posts of tom during the Olympics on my dash *sigh* I need more blogs to follow. Like I watch his twitcams in my spare time omgomgomg
> 
> Well, I did have his picture in my bio folder so I had an hour and half of taking that gorgeous face in omg maybe that's why my grade's not so hot in there lol



same i need more tom in my life and on my tumblr D:


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> idk i'm kinda angry at zayn right now, like grow up man
> it's just a bunch of little girls' unimportant opinions. tons of celebrities get way more "hate" then you do...
> you would delete your twitter because of that, really?
> 
> zaynmalik1D ‏@zaynmalik
> The reason i don't tweet as much as i use to, is because I'm sick of all the useless opinions and hate that i get daily goodbye twitter
> Expand
> Reply  Retweet  Favorite
> 
> zaynmalik1D ‏@zaynmalik
> my fans that have something nice to say can tweet me on the one direction account ,  x
> Expand
> Reply  Retweet  Favorite
> 
> and now #zayncomeback is trending


omg 
I'm not mad at him at all, but I don't think he needed to do that. He is not the only person on the planet who gets hate messages and I know he *used* to have self confidence issues but still omg I think he does get undeserved hate though, but gosh that pushes the limits haha 

he is a drama queen lol~


----------



## grandfloluver

I am never mad at anything Zayn does though like I am just blind when it comes to him omg well he does do stupid stuff that I momentarily smack myself in the face for bc I'm just like whyyy but I get over it real quick 

I have problems okay


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## MickeyisBeast

the boardwalk looks so pretty and awesome, i'd love to stay there


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i start school on monday
how fun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i start school on monday
> how fun



me too


----------



## CowboyErin

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> i start school on monday
> how fun



i have surgery on monday
yay


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

CowboyErin said:


> i have surgery on monday
> yay



oh my


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

My homecoming is in less than a month omg it doesn't feel right


----------



## carlandellie

no one cares 
this could be directed at anyone oooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

I need a good book to read. Not that I have any time to read it


----------



## grandfloluver

omg Erin your concert is coming up so soon


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I need a good book to read. Not that I have any time to read it



I know some good books!


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> I know some good books!



omg tell meeee


----------



## MickeyisBeast

zayn, perrie, and zayn's sister all deleted their twitter today

like oh my god woooooooooow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the week the women went

omg this show


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg Erin your concert is coming up so soon



I'm so excited omg I'll take lots of pictures


----------



## CowboyErin

omg


----------



## carlandellie

I'm in gym and I am soooooooooo sooooooo sooooo bored help


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## scarscar93

I've got an hour until my next class.
the upperclassmen here are scaring me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

idk which one to wear on the first day


----------



## carlandellie

first


----------



## grandfloluver

I think the first one
especially of you have cute jewelry


----------



## grandfloluver

I painted an indian on our cafeteria today. It was sorta nerve racking bc it will be on there for like 20 years omg the pressure was on


----------



## scarscar93

my two roommates are way more social than I am

welp


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> I'm so excited omg I'll take lots of pictures



You better show me all of them and tell me all the details omg


----------



## carlandellie

i dont care but oh please tell me more


----------



## carlandellie

I love the picture I sent sarah this morning omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> You better show me all of them and tell me all the details omg



I will don't worry omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> first





grandfloluver said:


> I think the first one
> especially of you have cute jewelry



first one it is then
&i dont like to wear jewelry to school, it distracts me


----------



## grandfloluver

bby


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> first one it is then
> &i dont like to wear jewelry to school, it distracts me



omg if I didn't have any jewelry on I'd die  
I used to not like it bc it wasn't comfortable to write with so many bracelets on, but I have gotten used to it now lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I go to this jewelry show every three months in Gatlinburg that travels around the US and they have all of their jewelry on wholesale so that's where I get it before all of the stores get it. They have what's supposed to be the newest big thing before stores in malls and such get it omg it is amaazziinngg 

If it weren't for that, I wouldn't be into it at all lol


----------



## carlandellie

the only jewelry i wear is a necklace bby doll gave me <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## I Am What I Am

all of a sudden i have friends and a social life

like i have 7 friends

i've never had that many friends


oh god i am not good with people how did this happen


----------



## CowboyErin

my dad's going to a neon trees concert by himself while my friend and i are at the wanted tomorrow. it's a free concert so it's gonna be a zoo omg he can have fun with that


----------



## carlandellie

As of recently I like to smile with my mouth closed instead of open most likely because of my braces


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

I have two hours between my classes today

what do I doooooooooooo with all that time


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## I Am What I Am

last night all of a sudden i started getting obsessed with Neon Trees so i bought one of their albums and omg im in love


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> Here it is... The 1D video announcement from the boys!! Watch it now to check out their MASSIVE news!! Make sure you give it a like and share and spread the word to the rest of the 1DFamily!
> 
> The new single 'LIVE WHILE WE'RE Young' will be available to preorder from midnight tonight in your local territories*
> 
> *pre-order markets may vary, check your local site. *Pre-order also not available in US*/ Canada / Japan
> 
> Taken from the brand new album out November



WHAT U SUCK
h8 u )':


----------



## scarscar93

40 minutes to kill until I can leave for my next class.

time to message mom about what I still need for my dorm


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> WHAT U SUCK
> h8 u )':


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>



omggggg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

idk how to RESPOND TO THAT
i'll just rt it ok ok ok? ok


----------



## grandfloluver

I have no homework omg first time all year :O


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

I am excited tomorrow's Friday lol like words can't describe 
omg guys I might be going car shopping on Saturday


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## I Am What I Am

his face lol


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Plot Twist: Liam doesn't sing the first verse of Live While We're Young
Even more plot twist: Niall sings the first verse of Live While We're Young
Even more of a plot twist on a plot twist: Harry and Liam have no solos
MORE Of a plot twist: Paul begins the song by rapping
PLOT TWIST TO END ALL PLOT TWISTS: Live While We're Young is all just instrumental.
Plot twist to end all the plot twists of plot twist: This is all a dream. Live While We're Young isn't a single. It isn't even a song. One Direction isn't even a band. This is all a dream and youre really a hamster.


----------



## carlandellie

Tonight is going to be so fun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yeah man i get fast food tonight~~~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm so excited to start school bc i just am
this is my year homiez


----------



## grandfloluver

On the bus to the game  
I am so ready to eat omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

first week of school is always the worse for me
but at least friday night football starts


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

looks like he's crying aw omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

fav music video


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

that picture of GLORIOUS PIZZA that i reblogged from erin MADE ME SO HUNGRY





look at it
yum
YUm
yum


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


>



the background fits each of them
niall has burgers
lou has some weird purple monster gorilla thing omg
liam has griffins, STRONG yet KIND and INTELLIGENT
zayn has smilie faces, it's cartoon-y like his tattoos lol
harry has of course hearts

the end


----------



## carlandellie

We had to get twitter in English class today omg


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> that picture of GLORIOUS PIZZA that i reblogged from erin MADE ME SO HUNGRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at it
> yum
> YUm
> yum



it looks so gooood omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:


> that picture of GLORIOUS PIZZA that i reblogged from erin MADE ME SO HUNGRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at it
> yum
> YUm
> yum



now i'm getting hungry


----------



## carlandellie

Paped


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm SO hungry there is no food in this house
i want my friez


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

_When you relate to something you're watching on tv_


----------



## grandfloluver

omg the game is overrrr there was an hour rain delay so you can imagine what that did to my hair lol i looked like crap in half of the pictures I took


----------



## grandfloluver

I am is such a talkative mood lol real bad
but omg I always am after a game bc I do nothing but talk bc me and my BFF stand right beside each other so we laugh the whole time and I'm really hyper okay


----------



## I Am What I Am

i turned in my thing to move onto campus in the spring and my friend and i are gonna be roommates and life is great okay


----------



## grandfloluver

I swear I think my assistant principal hits on me sometimes omg it is so creepy and awkward O.O 

oh and the freshmen boys
I've obviously got it going on lol not


----------



## carlandellie

forever embarrassed


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

who wants to buy this for me


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

my life starts on monday
yay but i can't wait for the fallllllllllll


----------



## carlandellie

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> my life starts on monday
> yay* but i can't wait for the fallllllllllll*



same


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my brother had his first soccer game today aw he did so well
but it's such a weird sport to watch like i had no clue what was going on at first. and it's frustrating because SOME OF THOSE KIDS DON'T RUN AFTER THE BALL it's like they want to lose COME ON CHILDREN RUN

i defiantly like baseball better, although soccer is shorter...


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> my brother had his first soccer game today aw he did so well
> but it's such a weird sport to watch like i had no clue what was going on at first. and it's frustrating because SOME OF THOSE KIDS DON'T RUN AFTER THE BALL it's like they want to lose COME ON CHILDREN RUN
> 
> i defiantly like baseball better, although soccer is shorter...



i messaged you on tumblr and if you dont read it im going to die


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

new sig
yay


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> i messaged you on tumblr and if you dont read it im going to die



i didn't get a message?


----------



## scarscar93

I like college.


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, i looked at a few cars today. I might end up getting a new mini cooper eventually omg I would love that

I just want a new car because they smell good omg


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't really play piano by ear as well as I do reading music but I just taught myself to play moments omg I just say down and randomly played it lol I was like woah I didn't know I had that in me


----------



## CowboyErin

wow my schedule sucks this year


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> wow my schedule sucks this year



spill


----------



## grandfloluver

My schedule doesn't get decent until next semester ugh and then it's still not great


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> spill



they put me in an ap math class omg i need to fix that
i don't have gym with anyone i know
no lunch
and i have a short day that i'm not supposed to

omg i'm fixing all of that though good thing school doesn't start for like 2 weeks


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> they put me in an ap math class omg i need to fix that
> i don't have gym with anyone i know
> no lunch
> and i have a short day that i'm not supposed to
> 
> omg i'm fixing all of that though good thing school doesn't start for like 2 weeks



omg I am in an ap math class lol it sucks but it is definitely not my worst class this semester 

my lunch sucks too like none of my main group of friends are in it and I have to live through that until Christmas ugh 

I had to fix mine so much and it's still jacked up lol


----------



## carlandellie

I have literally one friend in my lunch


----------



## scarscar93

one week until Magic Kingdom~


----------



## grandfloluver

I got these candy corn M&Ms and they are good omg I don't think they really taste like candy corn, but I love them


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

i lied ew no school i hate school dont send me there tomorrow l0ng liv3 summ3r


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i lied ew no school i hate school dont send me there tomorrow l0ng liv3 summ3r



omg you have to tell me how it goes tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

ap biology has taken over my lyfe omg i hate it so bad
like i am too lazy for that class


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i don't want to go to school tomorrow
none of my friends have lunch with me
and they got rid of creative writing from my schedule


----------



## grandfloluver

the fair is here this week ugh
i only go to watch the pageants and i don't even go to all of those


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

aw man 
i have no new clothes for school tomorrow
there goes trying to make a good impression for the first day~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

pape someone else not me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how did we come up with "pape"
i know it originated from "paper"
but why did we start using "paper" like wut lol


----------



## grandfloluver

omg i still have my room tour saved on my computer from a month ago that never saw the light of day


----------



## carlandellie

Forever 21 didn't have toy story but they had snow white so I got that one


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

finally updated my tr

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45951876&postcount=31


----------



## carlandellie

carlandellie said:


> Forever 21 didn't have toy story but they had snow white so I got that one


----------



## grandfloluver

I am struggling so bad with this biology. Like it is taking all I have in me not to quit doing it bc it makes absolutely no sense. It is nothing we have done in class 

I have one of my Zayn pictures beside me to give me some motivation every time i look down at it omg and that is frequently


----------



## LondonUnderground

hi
I just went to a red sox game
and I met jacoby
lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## carlandellie

Omg


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg



your 8,000th post well spent


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> your 8,000th post well spent




omg ikr


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

cool


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Tc at 8 est


----------



## carlandellie

omg


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> Tc at 8 est



/mammal


----------



## scarscar93

foood


----------



## carlandellie

the hardest part is over


----------



## scarscar93

classes cancelled for tomorrow

yusssssssss


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

what even

the guy I liked sophomore year has liked pretty much every picture I'm in on my brother's Instagram


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>





i hope you feel better


----------



## grandfloluver

i am helping backstage today with the little girls pageant omg this should be interesting


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> i hope you feel better



i feel a lot better now thanks  



grandfloluver said:


> i am helping backstage today with the little girls pageant omg this should be interesting



oooh sounds fun tell me how it goes
btw im gonna start working on the pm about the concert asap


does anyone wanna do fd new link around like 8 est if i'm awake? id get on tc but honestly i don't look too great


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

well my first day of school wasn't too bad
i kind of like having block scheduling
and environmental science might be my favorite class this year~


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> i feel a lot better now thanks
> 
> 
> 
> oooh sounds fun tell me how it goes
> btw im gonna start working on the pm about the concert asap
> 
> 
> does anyone wanna do fd new link around like 8 est if i'm awake? id get on tc but honestly i don't look too great


omg i def will 
mmmhhhhhmmm i will be expecting that then.  my expectations are high omg lol


----------



## grandfloluver

idk if i will be back home at eight
depends if things get started on time omg i will fd if i'm home


----------



## grandfloluver

I put one of my Zayn drawings in my bio folder and I had it propped up in front of me during the quiz today. It helped me get through it. total inspiration omg my BFF walked past me while I was still taking it and she was like what would Zayn put omg lol wut


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my first day of school was pretty good

until the end, after school ended.


----------



## carlandellie

Thanks~~~~


----------



## carlandellie

dogshaming omfg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> my first day of school was pretty good
> 
> until the end, after school ended.



pm meeeee


----------



## CowboyErin

sorry i wasn't on fd my medicine makes me sleep and i was asleep


----------



## grandfloluver

omg the pageant was so entertaining tonight. This one girl puked four times. Four. I had the pleasure of holding the bucket ugh 

and then this one was like when I went out there, I thought about chuckie cheese the whole time. She thought she won, but she didn't lol she made the biggest deal out of it omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg the pageant was so entertaining tonight. This one girl puked four times. Four. I had the pleasure of holding the bucket ugh
> 
> and then this one was like when I went out there, I thought about chuckie cheese the whole time. She thought she won, but she didn't lol she made the biggest deal out of it omg



omg that is so gross im sorry

ahahahahahahahahah omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg that is so gross im sorry
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah omg



omg you and me both
It was so crazy omg


----------



## grandfloluver

There was a lockdown at school Friday after I left that I had no idea about until today. This girl made a hit list omg and good golly gosh she brought weapons to school. I mean, she was a new student, so I didn't know her. I am so glad I wasn't there omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> There was a lockdown at school Friday after I left that I had no idea about until today. This girl made a hit list omg and good golly gosh she brought weapons to school. I mean, she was a new student, so I didn't know her. I am so glad I wasn't there omg



one time our school had a lockout cause there were crazy people walking around the school with bb guns


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> one time our school had a lockout cause there were crazy people walking around the school with bb guns



omg hahahahahahaha this girl supposedly smuggled a gun into her backpack

I had a lockdown in fourth grade bc some dudes broke into a gas station across the street and they thought they might go to school. idk why they would and they never did. That is so dumb but we were locked down for hours lol


----------



## CowboyErin

i should have bought this last time i went to forever 21 oh well that's what online shopping is for i think i'm gonna order it i have nothing else to do.


----------



## scarscar93

as soon as I get my checking account I'm ordering another Disney sweatshirt.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's so scary how much he looks like his brother
like i can't even look at him in class because all i see is his brother and it's GAH


----------



## CowboyErin

i just want real food D:


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> it's so scary how much he looks like his brother
> like i can't even look at him in class because all i see is his brother and it's GAH



omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a killer headache ugh 
I have seen better days


----------



## grandfloluver

Like I don't wanna get sick bc I have a four day weekend coming up and it is so like me to get sick then lol and everyone is sick or was sick this weekend


----------



## carlandellie

people are always mean to me


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i had a pretty good day for the 2nd day of school
and i got into culinary 2 because only 2 people signed up for the class and the principal asked 5 people {including me} to switch.
fine with me,can't wait to coooooooook~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my APUSH teacher is awesome, even if he gives too much work. i went to his website and there's a picture of him at disney with Buzz and Woody omg

i really love my AP Language teacher though, she's hilarious


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I am so excited about pll tonight


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tomorrow's leeyum's birthday yayayyayay


----------



## CowboyErin

going out in public for my friend's birthday tomorrow is going to be so embarrassing for me D:

one stupid side of my face is more swollen than the other i swear i can't win


----------



## MickeyisBeast

WISH I WAS SPENCER IN THIS EPISODE
wow wow wow you lucky girl toby is the best guy on pll


----------



## CowboyErin

me: *accidentally spends life on tumblr*


----------



## CowboyErin

i'm listening to my concert videos and wow the wanted sounds so good live and 3oh!3 sounds pretty much the same live as they do on their recordings


----------



## poohbearluver

had freshman orientation today yikes


----------



## grandfloluver

omg pll omg

Something so bad is gonna happen
I am scared no joke lol


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> i'm listening to my concert videos and wow the wanted sounds so good live and 3oh!3 sounds pretty much the same live as they do on their recordings



you know what to do now hehe

1D practically sounded the same in concert too they were flawless omg


----------



## CowboyErin

omg this gif is from the concert i was at


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> you know what to do now hehe
> 
> 1D practically sounded the same in concert too they were flawless omg



i know youtube is a butt and takes 3924739847 years to upload one video! once they're all up i will definitely be writing up your pm!


----------



## grandfloluver

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg

I am freaking out like bad omg I can't believe that 
Toby gahhhhhhhh I am dying


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TOBY WHAT EVEN WHY TOBY WHAT WHAT WHO WHERE WHEN WHY TOBY WHY TOOOBY

i still love him tho


----------



## carlandellie

Omg


----------



## grandfloluver

O m g 

i need to calm down


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg this gif is from the concert i was at



omg



CowboyErin said:


> i know youtube is a butt and takes 3924739847 years to upload one video! once they're all up i will definitely be writing up your pm!



okayyy


----------



## CowboyErin

i need this omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Like idk Toby sorta grew on me as time went on but I had to overlook the butt chin bc that is just a turn off for me lol so I like Toby but gosh I never saw that coming. Like never. 

And omg that Nate part geeeezzzz I was screaming into my pillow


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> i need this omg



omg my mom is buying me the Mrs.Malik one lol 
she offered so I obviously went for it


----------



## grandfloluver

No school Friday and Monday 
I really need to catch up on my sleep. It took all I had not to fall asleep during psychology today.


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## carlandellie

> Suing ABC Family for emotional trauma


me


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

I had a pretty good day today, it was Leeyum's birthday after all  
Cheerleading was cancelled so praise the lawd
I made a good grade on my unit test in ap bio that was horrific so that was a miracle annnddd my snap cracker cinnamon cake has invited me to go with him and his family to watch his sister in her pageant tomorrow at the fair omg good day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Paped


----------



## grandfloluver

My fair is so like eewwww I only like the pageants. I am going to watch and then I am leaving bc it is so nasty and those rides don't look safe omg one of my friends is like that's the thrill of it omg no. no way lol I am the only one in town though that hates it ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

I always wonder what class superlative I will get next year omg I won't get most school spirit bc I never want us to win unless it's football lol like they always pick a cheerleader and it would be such a joke if I got it


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

actually jk
my dad just cancelled our october trip
let my normal bad mood begin 

it's like i hate my luck.  hate.  burning passion omg


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I always wonder what class superlative I will get next year omg I won't get most school spirit bc I never want us to win unless it's football lol like they always pick a cheerleader and it would be such a joke if I got it



a ton of people nominated me for "most likely to become your boss" and "next president" and I was like "lol why I'm the biggest pushover ever"


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> a ton of people nominated me for "most likely to become your boss" and "next president" and I was like "lol why I'm the biggest pushover ever"



omg hahahaha mine will be something like that
Did you end up winning one of them lol


----------



## CowboyErin

all i want is pizza and i can't have any


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tonight is the big time rush concert here omg it's all i see on twitter "big time rush concert!!!!!!!!! #woohoocharlotte" like stop it

tempted to say "so people actually pay money to see big time rush live?"


----------



## CowboyErin

omg what


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Remember Liam said that when he was younger, he invited his whole class to his birthday and no one came?



AW omg poor liam that's sad


----------



## grandfloluver

I get Tom Daley's twitter updates bc I like his fb page and o m g I get weaker and weaker with each one *le sigh*

It's those pictures. In. The. Water.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg hahahaha mine will be something like that
> Did you end up winning one of them lol



lol thankfully not


----------



## CowboyErin

omg my grandma is awesome she just ordered me these for christmas


----------



## MickeyisBeast

even looks good with braces wow not really but in my mind yes so ughh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg love the album cover
harry looks the best shocker not really

and liam looks second best shocker not really


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

first football game of the season tomorrow!

fhjasgdagdagd i'm so excited!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i voted for justin 200 times for the most share-worthy video vma thing omg
idk its hard when my two favorites are up against each other but lets be honest justin deserves it more than the boys


----------



## carlandellie

no time for internet anymore


----------



## poohbearluver

ready for school to start, i'm sick of going to orientations i just want to get the first day over with


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i dont get why toby is a tho
like why does he want to hurt the girls what did they do to him? what's his reasoning behind becoming part of the a team? i just don't get it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

at least i'm going to the beach tomorrow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i made a subblog and it's like password protected to haha now it can be like a virtual diary and nobody i know will see it muaha that's evil of me but too bad


----------



## scarscar93

i have to take two more spanish classes after this one

UGH


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I had so much fun tonight 
I laughed so hard lol I laugh way too much idc


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so glad I get to sleep in tomorrow aanndd UT has their first football game tm not that I'll be able to see it bc I will have to cheer at another game but we better win lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg crying mtv rigged the most share-worthy video so 1D would win and justin found out and said something and now they canceled the voting OH My GOd


----------



## carlandellie

I'm getting my hair cut soon, I will no longer be "long hair don't care" but I will in spirit. I just think it's time for a change


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I'm getting my hair cut soon, I will no longer be "long hair don't care" but I will in spirit. I just think it's time for a change



i so get that omg how short are you getting it?


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> i so get that omg how short are you getting it?


I am undecided but it's not going to be super short probably at my shoulders or something


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I am undecided but it's not going to be super short probably at my shoulders or something



awwwww I think that will be cute on you  it will definitely be easier to manage. my hair has been that short a few years ago, but i haven't went back to it. you better take pics once you get it done! lol


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> awwwww I think that will be cute on you  it will definitely be easier to manage. my hair has been that short a few years ago, but i haven't went back to it. you better take pics once you get it done! lol



Thank you! Me either because I wanted to grow it out but now i dont and omg I will


----------



## CowboyErin

wow today was the best day ever


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

i am already sick of straightening my hair 
wow i'm lazy


----------



## grandfloluver

my school just got like three foreign exchange students.  two of them are from germany and the other is from norway.  they are all girls who are like eeehh so i am not ecstatic about it or anything.  i need to talk to my school about getting a british dude as our newest foreign exchange student or send me to the uk as one there.  yeah that will work bc all we get is ugly girls who i would never be friends with lol  never any cute boys with cuter accents omg


----------



## scarscar93

magic kingdom tomorrow

today my brother and aunt are coming to visit. going to beg that we go somewhere off campus to eat.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

no school today
but first home game tonighttttttttttttt
omg i'm so excited 
also getting my hair cut at last~


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> magic kingdom tomorrow
> 
> today my brother and aunt are coming to visit. going to beg that we go somewhere off campus to eat.



omg have fun tomorrow!


----------



## carlandellie

No one cares 
Also a pape


----------



## MickeyisBeast

today was horrible


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## wdwtwins

So far we've been out of school for four days! And we get to miss Monday because of Labor Day!  Haha well it's almost passed and our yard isn't too messed up!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

best first football game ever<3
we won 32 -14


----------



## CowboyErin

good stuff never happens to me this is weird


----------



## grandfloluver

girls before guys
omg someone please tell my friends that


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> good stuff never happens to me this is weird



omg maybe you should spread the wealth of luck


----------



## CowboyErin

just me doin me


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg maybe you should spread the wealth of luck



i will!


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## grandfloluver

i am sorta dressing up for my cousin's pageant tonight like idek why but i am


----------



## carlandellie

So happy


----------



## carlandellie

Going to see The Possession!


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## scarscar93

why do i only attract the crazy ones

but magic kingdom was fun so there's that c:

despite certain crazy company


----------



## scarscar93

on my way to becoming obsessed with the enchanted tiki room.

haven't seen the show since 7th grade and it was still under new management.

saw the original last night and i'm in love.

sorry not sorry


----------



## grandfloluver

our homecoming hallway theme is going to be carnival themed i think omg i will be at school so late decorating that dang hallway 

if we win, it's worth it
aannddd this year i get to pick out dress up days DDDD


----------



## grandfloluver

WMYB: ocean.
    GBY: lake.
    LWWY: pool.
    clearly no one asked zayn how he felt about video locations.


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

I'm quoting toy story 2 omg like a boss~

Toy Story is my fav


----------



## poohbearluver

last day of summer tomorrow ugh


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

I looked up my zodiac and omg it is exactly like me


----------



## grandfloluver

But eeeww I hate my birthstone
It's one of the ugliest ones out there
Emerald green


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm so tan its not even funny


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'm so tan its not even funny



Text me back right now it's 911


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> But eeeww I hate my birthstone
> It's one of the ugliest ones out there
> Emerald green



Mine's turquoise


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> Mine's turquoise



Lucky


i wanna paint my nails Toy Story now :O


----------



## grandfloluver

Tornado Watch
yay not :/


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Lucky
> 
> 
> i wanna paint my nails Toy Story now :O



you should!



grandfloluver said:


> Tornado Watch
> yay not :/


----------



## wdwtwins

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm so tan its not even funny



I'm so pale it's not even funny, well compared to my TANNN friends, I look like a vampire or something!


----------



## carlandellie

4th wheeled it


----------



## CowboyErin

pure sass


----------



## CowboyErin

not exactly a pape but close enough so

pape


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> not exactly a pape but close enough so
> 
> pape



omg


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> omg



just doin my job


----------



## scarscar93

i'm still mostly unsure of the 'pape' thing


----------



## CowboyErin

classmate: *coughs*
me: ew don't spread your disease, peasant


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

http://vintagedisneyparks.tumblr.com/
new favorite blog


----------



## wdwtwins

carlandellie said:
			
		

> http://vintagedisneyparks.tumblr.com/
> new favorite blog



I love that blog!


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg



what is niall even doing omg


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> http://vintagedisneyparks.tumblr.com/
> new favorite blog



wow that's cool

my favorite blog


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> what is niall even doing omg




lol i don't even know 
it sorta looks like he's chewing ice cubes or something but then that doesn't make sense because of the eyebrow thing omg


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> wow that's cool
> 
> my favorite blog



thats also my favorite


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> lol i don't even know
> it sorta looks like he's chewing ice cubes or something but then that doesn't make sense because of the eyebrow thing omg



his eyebrows are like idek he's so weird haha that's why i love him








carlandellie said:


> thats also my favorite



aww txs u


----------



## CowboyErin

lol finally figured out how to preorder the yearbook edition of take me home i'm proud of myself i've been trying for forever


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

Whats the difference between me and grim grinning ghosts?
Grim grinning ghosts come out to socialize.


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> Whats the difference between me and grim grinning ghosts?
> Grim grinning ghosts come out to socialize.



omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between me and grim grinning ghosts?
> Grim grinning ghosts come out to socialize.



Ha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ugh i'm so tired but i'm finally home
and internet <3


----------



## carlandellie

Going to make my blawg Fall colors and stuff because I just followed like 4 Fall blogs omg


----------



## carlandellie

people who fandom hop


----------



## carlandellie

stop


----------



## carlandellie

Fall will always remind me of last year at Homecoming because that's when I became friends with all my friends now and they actually invited me to stuff and i became social and it was just a good feeling


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Fall will always remind me of last year at Homecoming because that's when I became friends with all my friends now and they actually invited me to stuff and i became social and it was just a good feeling



same
about the homecoming
except i didn't go
but
still
same
for
other
reasons
same
same
ditto


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> same
> about the homecoming
> except i didn't go
> but
> still
> same
> for
> other
> reasons
> same
> same
> ditto


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


>


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


>


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


>


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


>


----------



## CowboyErin

http://videohall.tumblr.com/post/30397398345/if-children-wrote-the-movie-scripts-dude

watch this omg it's so funny


----------



## poohbearluver

first day of school tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

The Liam drawing I just finished turned out so good if I say so myself


----------



## CowboyErin

poohbearluver said:


> first day of school tomorrow




i go back wednesday


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> The Liam drawing I just finished turned out so good if I say so myself



show me itttt


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> http://videohall.tumblr.com/post/30397398345/if-children-wrote-the-movie-scripts-dude
> 
> watch this omg it's so funny



oh my god
i'm the "little girl" tho



poohbearluver said:


> first day of school tomorrow



GOOD LUCK


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i actually like all five of my teachers this semester
two i get for the whole year and i love both of them
and the other three for this semester are pretty awesome

i honestly can't complain, i lucked out this year


----------



## carlandellie

JP only allows lukewarm blogs.


----------



## scarscar93

they just pulled the plug on my favorite park show

and i was so looking forward to seeing it again next year at Disneyland


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> oh my god
> i'm the "little girl" tho



me too omg
i'm serious i'm not teasing!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Beautiful - Carly Rae Jepsen ft. Justin Bieber IS SUCH A GOOD SONG

well i only heard the preview, but it's a beautiful song! i love it omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

kingsley's new video about drake bell being a total loser >>>>>>>>>


----------



## CowboyErin

school tomorrow


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg planning a party this is so fun


----------



## CowboyErin

lol i'm getting into twitter again this is weird i thought i hated twitter guess not


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i can't wait for glee to start
SAAAAAAAAAAAM <3


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> i can't wait for glee to start
> SAAAAAAAAAAAM <3



me either! i'm just mad cause they kept that wade/unique person and transferred him to mckinley


----------



## carlandellie

i dont like to follow people back


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> school tomorrow



omg you have to tell me everything about it tm


----------



## grandfloluver

our spirit days for next week:
pajama day~ omg that is like a given every single year
twin day ugh 
costume day~ i have stuff for that
throwback thursday~ idek what i have to wear for that but i have to dress up 
orange and white day


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg you have to tell me everything about it tm



i definitely will omg



grandfloluver said:


> our spirit days for next week:
> pajama day~ omg that is like a given every single year
> twin day ugh
> costume day~ i have stuff for that
> throwback thursday~ idek what i have to wear for that but i have to dress up
> orange and white day



omg no construction worker day i'm proud of your school :')


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> i definitely will omg
> 
> omg no construction worker day i'm proud of your school :')


hahahahahaha
omg me too I'm sorta iffy on that throwback Thursday but it obviously has been a lot worse. O.O they were talking about carnival worker day OMG I was like no no no. It ain't happening lol


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> hahahahahaha
> omg me too I'm sorta iffy on that throwback Thursday but it obviously has been a lot worse. O.O they were talking about carnival worker day OMG I was like no no no. It ain't happening lol



that's not too bad you could wear like neon 80s clothes or something like that and omg that would have been _awful_ wow lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> me either! i'm just mad cause they kept that wade/unique person and transferred him to mckinley



ew WHY


----------



## I Am What I Am

i like Unique because they have a killer voice and is fab

I'm more iffy on Wade.  Hopefully Alex  got some (much needed) acting lessons this summer.


on the bright side Alex is adorbs so if his character just hangs out in the background i'd be cool with that


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## I Am What I Am

mostly i'm excited for some epic blaine/sam friendship


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> ew WHY



probably because new directions needs 12 members to compete :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> probably because new directions needs 12 members to compete :/



ugh lol i don't like unique/wade idk he/she just doesn't work with the new directions

i just want to see my favs sam and artie omg


----------



## carlandellie

perfection


----------



## poohbearluver

my phone went off in the middle of class today omg


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> ugh lol i don't like unique/wade idk he/she just doesn't work with the new directions
> 
> i just want to see my favs sam and artie omg



agreed

and same here omg they better have tons of scenes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i need to drive myself to cvs or something tomorrow because i am running out of my beauty products..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

since when is Kevin McHale friends with Harry Styles wha whaaaaat!>@!?@#?123


----------



## grandfloluver

I wanna go to the UT game Saturday but I don't want to if it is gonna pour the rain like they say. idk what I'll end up doing omg we may actually be good this year :O


----------



## MickeyisBeast

vmas tomorrow wowowowowowowow win justin win
win 1d win

win justin more even tho it might be hard because mtv tried to rig it against you win win win!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

actually applied for my first job ever
working at a grocery store yayyyyy


----------



## I Am What I Am

i missed all the new glee songs except Call Me Maybe dammit.


Call Me Maybe was good though, especially considering i don't care for that song.



blaaaaaaaaaaaine <3333


----------



## I Am What I Am

omg the Boys/Boyfriend mashup

omg

can blaine and artie share all the male leads in ND this season

please


----------



## I Am What I Am

It's Time

hnnnnnnnnnnngg

his voice

my god

i just

i can't


----------



## carlandellie

Sigh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got home so early today whoooooa
because my brother had to stay after school for drivers ed so it was just me and my friend and we beat the buses out of the school yay go cars boo buses stink


----------



## MickeyisBeast

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GLEE AND THE VMA'S ARE BOTH ON TONIGHT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
which do i chose WHICH well i can watch the first hour of the VMAs, hopefully Justin (and 1D) will win their awards and 1D will perform within the first hour bc i'm watching glee tonight idc


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i always wonder if anyone in my classes is reading my mind


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_GLEE covers Boyfriend in its upcoming Britney 2.0 episode. They mashed Justins version with Britney Spears iconic Boys song!_

AW IT SOUNDS SO GOOD!


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> GLEE AND THE VMA'S ARE BOTH ON TONIGHT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> which do i chose WHICH well i can watch the first hour of the VMAs, hopefully Justin (and 1D) will win their awards and 1D will perform within the first hour bc i'm watching glee tonight idc



glee doesn't start until next week!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> glee doesn't start until next week!



oh but it says on the website september 6th lol

oh oops and further down is says september 13th is the premiere OOPS
they tricked me


----------



## carlandellie

I love my B days and hated my A days  but now i'm starting to love A days too which means it's going to be a good year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the hard life of being in two fandoms that hate each other
sorry got to side with the bieber fans mainly bc i can't stand one direction fans


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I love my B days and hated my A days  but now i'm starting to love A days too which means it's going to be a good year



i like b days because i swear my teacher's from tumblr


----------



## carlandellie

My English class all the students get laptops and today the kids in my class figured out how to use the google docs chat and it was the funniest thing since my teacher didn't know about it and then the tech guy at our school turned it off </3


----------



## carlandellie

engorged #tbt


----------



## scarscar93

the best days in creative writing last year were the days websense was down

we'd all go on tumblr and post about it being down


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been so busy lately ugh 
Praise the lawd tm is Friday


----------



## grandfloluver

O M G Zayn looks so flawless omgomgomg well they all do but like ugh the hair the outfit the eyes I need to stop lol ily <3

I don't know what to think of the slicked back do for Louis tho it's eeeehhhh like idk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

idk it kinda stinks that the boys only won because it was rigged

I don't think Justin's going because mtv screwed him over ): boo ): but he's filming his music video for Beauty and a Beat ONE OF MY FAVS


----------



## carlandellie

liam looking hawt


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate all of their hair except for harry's
RIGGED SORRY BUT THIS WAS SO RIGGED THIS WHOLE AWARD SHOW IS RIGGED they weren't gonna let jus10 win because he said he wasn't gonna go IOAEUL RIGGED man


----------



## MickeyisBeast

living the hard life wow i can't even be happy for my favorite band what is wrong with me i just idk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

at least 1D is singing a new song of theirs tonight apparently so they can make it up to me this way

and hopefully everyone but zayn takes out that ridic quiff


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> at least 1D is singing a new song of theirs tonight apparently so they can make it up to me this way
> 
> and hopefully everyone but zayn takes out that ridic quiff



omg yes they all don't need that hairstlye


----------



## grandfloluver

i don't really plan on watching it at all lol like i am seeing everything i want to on tumblr, and if i decide to go to bed before 1d performs, well then I'm gonna watch it first thing in the morning.  I would just watch to see the performance, so that's really all I plan on seeing from it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg yes they all don't need that hairstlye



ik omg it only looks good on zayn


----------



## MickeyisBeast

EXCUSE ME WHAT NOT WATCHING THIS SHOW ANYMORE WOW so rigged i mean come on justin so got more votes but obvs theyre gonna give the award to someone who is actually there

i'M DONE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

that commercial oh my god 38094234 selena gomez's is my worst nightmare


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i9FvfgXM9E

this song speaks to my very _soul_


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## carlandellie

who wants to take my spanish quiz for me tomorrow


----------



## Experiment113

carlandellie said:
			
		

> who wants to take my spanish quiz for me tomorrow



Hint:  UNO is one. Dos is two. Tres is three. And I would fail the rest of the test.


----------



## carlandellie

Experiment113 said:


> Hint:  UNO is one. Dos is two. Tres is three. And I would fail the rest of the test.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i lied zayn's hair looks eh i dont like how it's like wavy

and the award for best dressed/hair/everything goes to harry styles woo


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## carlandellie

carlandellie said:
			
		

> It's a quiz over 82 verbs we learned last year



Got an A+!!!!!!!1


----------



## MickeyisBeast

WOW JUST MET MY FUTURE HUSBAND wowioewfialdbnf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

got a 100 on my APUSH quiz today because people told me that the questions he uses on the quizzes are after each chapter and you just have to google the answers

THANKS for not telling me this EARLIER


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this is the first girls night where i'm driving us
well half of us lol


----------



## carlandellie

Lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

ohhhhhhhhh man


----------



## MickeyisBeast

too bad i have to be home by 9
i get my after nine's on valentine's day aw


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> too bad i have to be home by 9
> i get my after nine's on valentine's day aw



Going out with boys that night


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Going out with boys that night



oh how i wish that was me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

coincidentally, I Wish is one of my favorite 1D songs


----------



## scarscar93

why are cute non-Vera Bradley ID holders so impossible to find


----------



## I Am What I Am

why do people in this show send exploding pizza as an assassination attempt


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46079475&postcount=45

what took you so long


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46081301&postcount=55

*~amurrica*~


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46082129&postcount=61

~*amurrica*~ 

~*part 2*~


----------



## I Am What I Am

why do i watch this show THEY'RE SUCH TERRIBLE PEOPLE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm losing my voice
it was pretty entertaining tonight, i could barely talk
and we were having a heated conversation about team matty or *team jake*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Pap: Gentlemen, this way!
Louis: No

Louis: Didn't realize how friendly you guys were

Pap: Everybody to the right!
Louis: No


Lou you need a chill pill... you're on the red carpet bro, they're supposed to be taking your picture i mean come onnnnnnnnn


----------



## MickeyisBeast

harry was my favorite from the start
than liam
now harry again

hazzzza


----------



## I Am What I Am

got my ticket for the trip to Citywalk next week~


hope everyone else manages to get their ticket or i'll be going alone omg


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## I Am What I Am

the tickets are already sold out omg i'm crying


----------



## CowboyErin

my creative attempt to get him to stop poking me


----------



## I Am What I Am

i have no idea if anyone else in my group got tickets

i might be alone


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> my creative attempt to get him to stop poking me



 +  = 
aka
e+v=m3


----------



## carlandellie

People upset me


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> +  =
> aka
> e+v=m3



omg sarah 

btw there's something i have to tell you about that but i bet you already know now since i said i had to tell you something hahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> omg sarah
> 
> btw there's something i have to tell you about that but i bet you already know now since i said i had to tell you something hahaha



wait what what wait what wait what wait what what happened what tell me!!!34234?#@$^*&%$#$!@


----------



## MickeyisBeast

itssarahsthoughts

if anyone guessed the password to get onto it
I'D DIE
too bad the password is genius so hahaha


----------



## carlandellie

Having good friends really makes life easier, especially when ya need it


----------



## carlandellie

Thirteen Reasons Why is the new book I'm reading, it's sad but so good.


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> my creative attempt to get him to stop poking me



omg hahaha


----------



## grandfloluver

My cheer coach came up to me last night and was like the freshmen girls are asking me to move them beside you in the lineup because I was "awesome" lol well, that's not the word I would use but, they laugh at all my jokes about people so I don't mind. idk why though bc i just talk them into doing this dumb stuff to the football players and then everyone laughs at it hehe


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm hoping next week will be so good for so many reasons omg this time last year was like it was so perfect


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

good morning~
i had an away game last night
we won 35 - 28


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKdrqNOqc_Y

HAhahahahAH


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just followed like 19034 fall/seasonal blgs omg


----------



## carlandellie

CONVINCING MY PARENTS TO LET ME GET A KITTEN. End of story


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In 15 years
Me: How was your first day of school?
Daughter: Good, I made a new friend!
Me: That's awesome kiddo! What's her name?
Daughter: Darcy Styles
Me:
Daughter:
Me:
Daughter:
Me: GET IN THE CAR


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

HARry's cuRLS IN A QUifF LIKe THIng AHhHAHAHhHAHHHHHahhhhhh

surprisingly he looks
h
o
t
he looks younger


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

remember all the things 
you and i did first
and now you're doing them with her
remember all the things
you and i did first
you got me got me like this


----------



## carlandellie

l
o
l


----------



## CowboyErin

ok so yesterday i wore short and a tank top and today i'm wearing jeans and a sweater

ok weather


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i changed it to shestillhopes


----------



## carlandellie

Drove to Gabs ✌


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm not saying I'm Demi Lovato
I'm just saying you've never seen us in the same room together


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm watching all the Justin Bieber Christmas music videos and I'm going to fall asleep to the Mistletoe album all while wearing my Halloween shirt omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGFNmEOntFA

my fav
jk they're all my fav


----------



## scarscar93

ugh sorority recruitment is so tempting but i really ought to wait a year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

nick jonas is so cocky omg
love him


----------



## MickeyisBeast

glad uk mtv doesn't have it rigged


----------



## grandfloluver

I had fun today omg there was a dude behind me at the game who looked identical to Zac Efron except this guy had tattoos lol like I couldn't get over it. They could be identical twins h o t


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAI_xI9wQnE

i love this one omg shake it shake it baby


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i love anne, she's the best 1d momma
and ofc future motherinlaw obvs ya know


----------



## CowboyErin

uhhh officially creeped out omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

am i the only one thats literally obsessed with food like if my mom tells me were getting subway tomorrow i will lay in bed and think omfg im getting subway tomorrow and then ill wake up and be like yay subway today i have somethign to live for

literally me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i changed my personal url to be more fall-y ahh
i'll change it back when it's winter because it was winter-y before


----------



## grandfloluver

omg I went to the jewelry show in gatlinburg and I found the cutest rings ever ahhhhhh <3

and I swear I better not get kicked out of school for the day Wednesday for wearing my haunted mansion makeup for costume day. I mean it's creepy, but it's not blood and guts so idk it's not bad


----------



## grandfloluver

I have to dress up like I have no choice and since I can't go to MNSSHP I thought I'd wear my haunted mansion costume this week lol and I don't have anything else


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I want NY Jets stuff from PINK
they're stuff is sooo cute


----------



## carlandellie

my countdown chain is cuter than yours


----------



## CowboyErin

i already hate physics omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> i already hate physics omg



omg i have physics next semester


----------



## grandfloluver

green bayyyyyyy 
my boyz~


----------



## grandfloluver

i'm so sleepy omg i have been going non stop all weekend and it is going to get worse as the week goes on. hopefully it will be fun though idk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Jets win 

justin's manager is a big jets fan
and justin's bodyguard was at the game today
aw


----------



## MickeyisBeast

NY Yankees 13
Baltimore 3
in the 8th inning

-finished-
Boston 3
Toronto 4


good day, good day


----------



## grandfloluver

omg zayn on crutches why do i think that is cute idek
like awwwwwwww i feel for him but i really wonder what exactly he did to his foot


----------



## grandfloluver

i sprained my ankle twice omg once i was doing gymnastics and the other i rolled it right on the top of a stunt at a game in front of everyone lol i don't think that is how zayn injured his foot but still.  we both had injured feet. it counts. o m g 

i am so delusional right now it's not even funny if anyone can't tell


----------



## carlandellie

why is my sister texting me
this never happens


----------



## carlandellie

about to cry from happiness
she's taking me back as a friend
i'm getting closure
my life is starting to go right


----------



## MickeyisBeast

watching Fredo's twitcam!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

THIS IS NOT how i imagines fredo's voice omg much deeper
wish he was with justin right now tho


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTIBDuTxzUw

this song was on the radio this morning on the way to school oh my god crying at the music video

ps yes i listen to radio disney on my drive to school i mean it's the only radio station that constantly plays Bieber and One Direction come on


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

guess who's meeting 1D NEXT WEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> guess who's meeting 1D NEXT WEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!



omg wHAT


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbR73AITYz0

gnfjadjadfjjbkfbkljgfsd this song is 9 years old


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> omg wHAT



not me september fools


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTIBDuTxzUw
> 
> this song was on the radio this morning on the way to school oh my god crying at the music video
> 
> ps yes i listen to radio disney on my drive to school i mean it's the only radio station that constantly plays Bieber and One Direction come on



omg Radio Disney is what I listen to when I drive too okay like I sorta get embarrassed when my friends ride with me but I get over it bc I don't wanna change stations lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Twin day tomorrow omg my outfit is so cute 

I got my school and cheer pics back and they are the best I have ever taken. That's saying a lot.


----------



## disneygirl520

I wonder if people are curious about what I am reading so intently before each class? Why Disney trip reports of course.


----------



## carlandellie

my theme is cute


----------



## scarscar93

the only reason i'm waking up so early tomorrow is because the caf is serving custom pancakes tomorrow


----------



## carlandellie

When people say bad words


----------



## MickeyisBeast

9/11 ):


----------



## carlandellie

My independent reading blog for English class is perf so far


----------



## grandfloluver

Since it was twin day today some people were like it is so bad bc we are twins and making fun of the twin towers and 9/11 

That made me feel horrible but geez I never thought of that omg I didn't make up that day anyway so not my fault


----------



## grandfloluver

tbh, I'm ready for homecoming week to be over with. It's a whole lot less stressful. 

there is this game we have Friday where the cheerleaders pick a football player and we do like a dance/cheer move, backhandspring, tuck, whatever we want and the football player has to copy it. Then the football players get to pick something and we have to copy it. I have something in mind so it won't be too bad omg Cole better not make me do something embarrassing in front of the whole student body


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2991476&page=6

good dose of racism and white privilege in here


----------



## carlandellie

We have to read Fahrenheit 451 for English


----------



## carlandellie

hahahahahahaa My English teacher from last year makes the freshman do more work than what we ever had to do


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> We have to read Fahrenheit 451 for English



I liked that book but the movie sucks


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> I liked that book but the movie sucks



probs wont ever get to watch the movie


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i love my AP Lang. teacher she made our class a blog and we can get extra credit if we put pictures of epic grammar fails we see in real life on there


----------



## MickeyisBeast

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYINrMkO5IM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYINrMkO5IM[/URL]

idc if i'm three months older than him HE IS SO CUTE
AND THIS SONG IS SO CATCHY
but y is he wearing his hat like that i dont like that oh well who cares


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god new obsession forming


----------



## MickeyisBeast

and his icon is Justin Bieber wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww he said meeting Bieber was the best day ever


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This is my second chance
a repeat of last year


----------



## CowboyErin

aww baby tom daley


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I had the best day ever today and tomorrow is the big football game against our rival school!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

GLEE I want Blaine to be the new rachel

Even tho I think Artie or Sam should be...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Totes just teared up when Kurt said bye to his dad


----------



## grandfloluver

So glad tm is Friday and its homecoming  

I am so exhausted from hall decorating but we had a tons of people work tonight so that helped.  I think we might actually win this year omg


----------



## carlandellie

sad and not happy


----------



## I Am What I Am

i was real meh on glee tonight

i like brody, and jake is a maybe.  marley shows promise and i think i could end up liking her a lot but only if they stop trying to force me to like her


not really feelin' the whole "throw characters under the bus for marley" thing and i hope it doesn't happen again. 


but blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaine my bby is the new ~star~ you go bby you deserve it. (though if i got my way it'd be a tina/blaine/artie ~led~ club and there'd be no need for schuester he can leave now) 

so yeah those are my feels


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm sooo excited for tonight!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

wow 
i was gone for a long time
i hate getting sick


----------



## grandfloluver

Today was actually really fun  I think I got a tan on my legs but I think my shoulders are burned lol that doesn't make sense but oh well it was the bomb <33333333333


----------



## grandfloluver

We didn't end up playing that embarrassing game thank the lord omg it wouldn't have been that bad bc everyone left and went home so it was kinda embarrassing. I announced some of the games and crap and some people laughed at my jokes so I was proud


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

That was such a good game o m g 


Heartssssss <3333333


----------



## MickeyisBeast

BEST FOOTBALL GAME EVER
it was a white out so my outfit was really cute and we beat our rival team on our home turf!!
oh and yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy there was this really good part that was like eye candy but yeah <3


----------



## grandfloluver

We have Game Day tomorrow. I swear we better not choke. I am so scared lol like we need to beat Florida so bad. Real bad.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> BEST FOOTBALL GAME EVER
> it was a white out so my outfit was really cute and we beat our rival team on our home turf!!
> oh and yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy there was this really good part that was like eye candy but yeah <3



omg eye candy 
been there done that it is perf omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg eye candy
> been there done that it is perf omg



hehehehe
I just PM'd you about it omg i kinda rambled on and told you everything because nobody else cares lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> hehehehe
> I just PM'd you about it omg i kinda rambled on and told you everything because nobody else cares lol



haha 
i don't mind at all!  I have to say it was pretty epic omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg eye candy
> been there done that it is perf omg



hehehehe
I just PM'd you about it omg i kinda rambled on and told you everything because nobody else cares lol


----------



## Experiment113

I can't wait for once upon a time to come on!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

i think i want my hair a little longer for the fall and winter so I'm not gonna get it cut really much except my layers idk there is so much you can do with long hair so that's what i want but not too long bc it would make me look shorter than i already am


----------



## CowboyErin

omg


----------



## grandfloluver

guys omgomgomg we are winning at the half 
I'm praying that we don't choke and blow this. I hate Florida more than anybody ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

Guess who called it? Me
We choked.


----------



## carlandellie

It's weird because I don't feel like a sophomore. I still see the juniors as sophomores, and the seniors as juniors. I am 5ever a freshman


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Liam went to Sea World yesterday


----------



## carlandellie

Gangnam style


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

new wreck-it-ralph trailer
yesssssss

http://youtu.be/_q6DDm-3urE


----------



## grandfloluver

person: you're blocking the view.
    me: i am the view.


----------



## CowboyErin

come on giants ugh


----------



## CowboyErin

okay


----------



## grandfloluver

i want nothing more than to go to MNSSHP
and i got that taken away from me :/ grrrrrr


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god my state's football team actually doesn't stink 100% this year wowwww look at them beating the saints atm


----------



## carlandellie

I like how you liked my photo yet wouldn't let me see yours. I'm on to you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

can't believe nick jonas is 20 now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

HERE'S MY TWITTER BUT DON'T FOLLOW ME LOL

sorry erin i'm a rule breaker oops


----------



## grandfloluver

It's by week this week. That's good and bad because I don't have practice so that's perfect and omg I will love my time off but I kinda want a football game just because lol


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## grandfloluver

lol 
I laugh every time I see this


----------



## carlandellie

Real friends would have never done that.


----------



## carlandellie

new url


----------



## grandfloluver

I am getting better playing by ear omg it makes me so happy
I can play 1D's entire album by ear I love it <33333


----------



## grandfloluver

my BFF is obsessed with breaking Amish lol she is like you have to see it omg it is the best thing ever 


hahaha well it is on tlc and I do love me some tlc soooo maybe


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

when my band teacher was naming the parks and said "epcot center"


----------



## I Am What I Am

i got a 93 on my religion test


the professor said it was the hardest test in the course



....

i didn't study


----------



## I Am What I Am

i listened to the new songs from this week's glee

i liked boys/boyfriend, 3 and womanizer

boys/boyfriend because blaine and lulzy boyband moves yes please

3 because that is an awesome cover and tina, sam and joe sound so good on it

womanizer because UNIQUE MY QUEEN

i demand unique sings in every episode


----------



## grandfloluver

i got a standing ovation today after i played the piano for this big east TN convention thing tonight and i was like omg what do i do 

like do you bow or smile or sit or smile and wave or what
i just kinda sat on my piano bench and waved bc frankly i was just shocked omg it was awesome though


----------



## grandfloluver

I am still in shock omg I can't wrap my mind around it 
people who hadn't seen me before a day in their life stood up and clapped for me
nothing good ever happens to me so something is wrong
okay I will shut up now


----------



## CowboyErin

So the guy that plays Fiyero in Wicked may or may not have come to my school yesterday and I may or may not have met him...


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> i got a standing ovation today after i played the piano for this big east TN convention thing tonight and i was like omg what do i do
> 
> like do you bow or smile or sit or smile and wave or what
> i just kinda sat on my piano bench and waved bc frankly i was just shocked omg it was awesome though



omg congratulations that is awesome!


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> So the guy that plays Fiyero in Wicked may or may not have come to my school yesterday and I may or may not have met him...



o m g no way 



CowboyErin said:


> omg congratulations that is awesome!



thanks


----------



## CowboyErin

okAY


----------



## CowboyErin

woah that's a little big but it's not stretching the screen at least not for me?


----------



## grandfloluver

That is so cool! Like if I met someone like that I wouldn't know what to say lol


And I never fix my picture sizes haha I think i'm just too lazy


----------



## I Am What I Am

i was rIGHT


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> That is so cool! Like if I met someone like that I wouldn't know what to say lol
> 
> 
> And I never fix my picture sizes haha I think i'm just too lazy



i didn't know what to say omg my friend just asked if we could get our pictures taken i made him do it cause idk i was nervous i get nervous around famous people xD

me either hahahah


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i don't know why but all today in school people kept talking about retro 90's shows

ah childhoooood


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

taking this science test online

i'm so boreddddddd
i want to be at band camp nooooow~


----------



## CowboyErin

omg lwwy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbPED9bisSc&list=UUbW18JZRgko_mOGm5er8Yzg&index=1&feature=plcp

omg i really love 1D's new music video and song
HARRY IS LOOKIN FINE

S H I R T L E S S


----------



## MickeyisBeast

harry and niall look the best in the music video and zayn's up there too
i dont like liam's hair and i don't like louis' pants lol


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbPED9bisSc&list=UUbW18JZRgko_mOGm5er8Yzg&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> omg i really love 1D's new music video and song
> HARRY IS LOOKIN FINE
> 
> S H I R T L E S S



perf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me: you'll regret staying up this late
me: i know
me the next morning: i regret staying up that late

me every single night


----------



## grandfloluver

omg i love it

ZAYN WAS SO FLAWLESS AND RANDOM OMG ILY SO MUCH


----------



## CowboyErin

pkoijhfdijkoperoidfjkdko oH MY GOD


----------



## grandfloluver

this is by far my favorite part
zaynnnn <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ommmmmmg the Britney/Bieber mash up on glee SOOOOOO GOOD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Womanizer omg this scene makes me kinda like Unique
And LOVE jake


----------



## CowboyErin

woah i ship jarley when did that happen that song was soo good irfjdokslfgvuerij

but nothing can top kevin's performance omg erijgiurhgurdhierhferaq


----------



## grandfloluver

I think I may be getting a car Saturday. My actual car omg cant be real


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so pissed right now ughhhh

like i need to vent so bad and i have like three times but it hasn't helped 
this is the maddest i have been in a loonnnggg time


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

I am no longer 
long hair don't care


----------



## grandfloluver

i really need a day between saturday and sunday


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

yessssssssssssss


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

it seems like everyone has gotten their permit except for me


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

my personal opinion is that i like niall better blonde 
he looks fine and smexy brunette and blonde but idk being blonde just sets him apart from the other boys


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> my personal opinion is that i like niall better blonde
> he looks fine and smexy brunette and blonde but idk being blonde just sets him apart from the other boys



agreed


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i like blonde better ):


----------



## grandfloluver

Like I think his eyes fit better with blonde hair, but they are more intense against the brown hair idk thats the only think i like He needs to go back blonde. Now. It just fits him


----------



## grandfloluver

.........


----------



## wdwtwins

Go follow my Disney account on Instagram!  touching_the_butt_nemo  Comment on one of my pics if your from the Dis! Please follow! Thanks!


----------



## grandfloluver

Okay right when everything in my life seems to be falling into place something(multiple things) happens and it comes down crashing and burning. Can something actually go right for me? I honestly don't think it is possible. ):


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Okay right when everything in my life seems to be falling into place something(multiple things) happens and it comes down crashing and burning. Can something actually go right for me? I honestly don't think it is possible. ):



pm me? ):


----------



## grandfloluver

ngl i am not going to go into a corner and cry because liam and danielle "broke up" like if whatever makes him happy i am okay with so i wasn't against them as a couple, but i didn't hardcore ship it. at all.  she just didn't click with him idk i just didn't see it from the start


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> ngl i am not going to go into a corner and cry because liam and danielle "broke up" like if whatever makes him happy i am okay with so i wasn't against them as a couple, but i didn't hardcore ship it. at all.  she just didn't click with him idk i just didn't see it from the start



WhAT
YESSSSSSS LET'S ALL THROW A PARTY


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> WhAT
> YESSSSSSS LET'S ALL THROW A PARTY








OMG IKR 
finding that out was the best part of my day yesterday omg haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

best night ever okay good night


----------



## grandfloluver

mickeyisbeast said:
			
		

> best night ever okay good night



<333333333333333


----------



## grandfloluver

I just learned this dance that the rest of my cheer squad already knows but I don't bc I do the run throughs during practice. Well, I am supposed to do this dance at halftime TONIGHT and that makes me nervous. I am in the very front so I have no one to watch or anything. I am good at learning, but idk my coach has too much confidence in me


----------



## carlandellie

um


----------



## carlandellie

thats private info
you  just cant send other people that link


----------



## grandfloluver

I had the best time at the game omg I laughed so hard.....like always lol it was such a good night 

fun times real fun


----------



## carlandellie

really hating life right now


----------



## Experiment113

carlandellie said:
			
		

> really hating life right now



Aww...  Don't worry. Itlll have to end sometime!! Just keep your head up!!!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i feel like i haven't been here in forever
i've been so busy lately

we had to go into 2 overtimes at last night football game but we still won! Woooooo!


----------



## CowboyErin

omg so our homecoming was today and we won for the first time in like 3 years by 38 points


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> omg so our homecoming was today and we won for the first time in like 3 years by 38 points



omg we won our homecoming too, it was yesterday!


----------



## Selseyk

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg we won our homecoming too, it was yesterday!



My school lost the homecoming game AGAIN!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

My football team hasn't lost a game since our first game this year, so we have won 5 in a row. I rreeeaaallyyy want us to go far in the playoffs

omg even though cheering in the cold is not fun


----------



## grandfloluver

I really want the Cinderella blu-ray lol 


Okay idk if its just me but I really don't like how they have changed her hair for the new marketing merch omg it drives me insane lol I just might be the only one who noticed but it bothers me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees are beating the red sox 9-0 and it's only the second inning oh my god go yanks


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't like the new makeovers either, and it's not just Cinderella, they changed some of the other princesses too!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yankees winning 14-2 against boston
about to bear them
and we're the al east champions

good night for new york huh?


----------



## scarscar93

oh hi


----------



## scarscar93

it's been forever since I've posted and I'm still in the top 3 on this thread

omg how


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so afraid I am getting sick ugh 

I have been oh so lucky not to get it yet so it is time :/


----------



## grandfloluver

The freshmen cheerleaders egged and wrote real bad stuff on people's sidewalks the other night including one of my friends who also cheers. I am real mad bc it was so immature and it makes us look bad as a squad. I get rolling. That's natural I guess. They took it wwaaayyy too far. 

But I am glad that they love me so didn't do anything to my house omg I am not feeling the love for them though


----------



## grandfloluver

omg good day such a good day <3

I am sorta confused though idek what to think


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg good day such a good day <3
> 
> I am sorta confused though idek what to think



what happened?!?! 
btw sorry i never answered your last pm i keep forgetting it's there D:


----------



## MickeyisBeast

but LIAM'S HAIR


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> what happened?!?!
> btw sorry i never answered your last pm i keep forgetting it's there D:



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## carlandellie

I'm always forgotten


----------



## scarscar93

nothing quite like dolling yourself up to attend an event at your old high school


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm going to see Pitch Perfect tomorrow with a few of my friends. I'm excited


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

halloween sig


----------



## disneygirl520

I feel so lonely.


----------



## grandfloluver

I had such a good time today. We loved pitch perfect lol I laughed at everything fat Amy said omg it was hilarious


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

omgomgomgomgomg

http://monstersuniversity.com/edu/index.html


----------



## I Am What I Am

my midterm grades are in and i have all A's and B's and one C.

that's about as much effort as i care to put in.


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate ap biology. I have wrote so many vent letters about that class and my teacher omg it sucks. I have my first of two weekly quizzes that burn my grade to the ground at the stake tm and I worked two hours on just one assignment and then I had tons of stuff left in there. I literally printed off 20 something pages off for that quiz. Then my teacher thinks she's all knowing and asks what is what and no one ever knows which I guess boosts her ego idk well you know what it is? A bunch of garbage.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

AUStiN MAHonE IS IN MY STATE RIGHT AT THIS VERY MOMENT AND HE SAID IT WAS BEAUTIFUL WOW DRIVE 2 HOURS TO MY HOUSE PLEASE


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> AUStiN MAHonE IS IN MY STATE RIGHT AT THIS VERY MOMENT AND HE SAID IT WAS BEAUTIFUL WOW DRIVE 2 HOURS TO MY HOUSE PLEASE



omgggggggggggggg austin mahone is so cute 
say somethin' is one of my jams


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i just joined drama club and already made new friends

whaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## MickeyisBeast

WHAT AUSTIN MAHONE IS IN MY CITY RIGHT NOW what what what is he coming to my house or
or
or
or
or
or
TOO BAD I DIDN'T KNOW THIS EARLIER, I WOULD'VE GONE TO SEE HIM WHEREVER HE IS ATM


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

me in microsoft word certification class

lady on phone: hi,how may i help you?
me: yeah,i'm doing a project in high school and need to write to d23; disney's official fan club
lady on phone: ...is that on the disney channel?
me:


----------



## LondonUnderground

friendly reminder that this happened






i'm aware of the fact i look awful i was too busy dying inside ok


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if the yankees don't win game 5, my heart will burst


----------



## carlandellie

Go Yankees


----------



## grandfloluver

Had a good day today! the pep rally went really good  annddd I watched our drama dept put on their play. cough cough sniff sniff I was so proud of him  

all I'm gonna say
For now omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Cold cold game tonight. It's the biggest game of the year so I hope we win soooo bad! Our warmups aren't in so I will for sure freeze my butt off


----------



## LondonUnderground

if the orioles win the ws.........


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Had a good day today! the pep rally went really good  annddd I watched our drama dept put on their play. cough cough sniff sniff I was so proud of him
> 
> all I'm gonna say
> For now omg



omg pm me
*let me correct this, "omg pm me and tell me about what happened with him today"


----------



## carlandellie

catty girls!! 11


----------



## grandfloluver

I laugh too much at these football games. Way too much. This was the coldest game of the year omg I was shivering about 30 minutes into it. Good news is we are district champs  yeahhhh boyz


----------



## grandfloluver

The fans made a fathead of me for tonight's game. omg I about died 
It was hilarious but hey I have to admit it was awesome too


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my school won our football game so we're number one in the conference now!!!
and the yankees won tonight against the orioles!


----------



## LondonUnderground

sooooooooo who actually posts here now
bc it's dead


----------



## carlandellie

please i dont want to be here anymore


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> my school won our football game so we're number one in the conference now!!!
> and the yankees won tonight against the orioles!



apparently it's actually a big deal we beat the team that we beat last night, i don't think they really ever get beaten lol. so go us \m/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm going to this amusement park tonight, and they make is super creepy for halloween
like people chase you around with chain saws
and idk it's really creepy so i've been told
i've never been
but
the more i think about it, the more scared i get omg
and they have these haunted houses/maize things and they're really creepy and people jump out and scare you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm going to miss the Yankee game tonight tho
oh well, i hate watching play off games because they make me so nervous


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm going to miss the Yankee game tonight tho
> oh well, i hate watching play off games because they make me so nervous



I hope they win


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wow how come only like three teams have a team captain
props to you if our team has a captain


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I hope they win



#27andcounting


----------



## carlandellie

I have a week until Disney and you'd think that would make me happy but it's hard when ...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

chase to 28 sounds better than 27 and counting
it sounds less superficial


----------



## carlandellie

at least there are people who care enough to tell us


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i actually really like Austin and Ally
because Ally is Vanessa Marano's little sister (from Switched at Birth)
and i like Austin a lot lol


----------



## carlandellie

i have less than a year until the 1D concert


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i love driving to school


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me and my bff are voting for the 1D competition on radio disney omg
they fly you to new york and you get to meet the boys and see them play MSG
we better win lol


----------



## carlandellie

m e a n


----------



## MickeyisBeast

that reminds me, i need to know the code word for today to enter


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my school is winning the game of the week competition right now
i hope we win because that means our pink out game next week will be on the news


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hmm


----------



## MickeyisBeast

everyone's going to that amusement park tonight wow it's gonna be insane


----------



## carlandellie

happy halloween


----------



## LondonUnderground

why is october half term in november
england u ok


----------



## grandfloluver

i need to add my spring break vacay ticker to my sig
my dad says we might go christmas DDDD
i would be leaving for my planned trip today.
actually i would be there right now.
but. 
no.
ugh


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> i need to add my spring break vacay ticker to my sig
> my dad says we might go christmas DDDD
> i would be leaving for my planned trip today.
> actually i would be there right now.
> but.
> no.
> ugh



Christmas would be amazing!
When is your spring break? I'll be there during mine for school


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> apparently it's actually a big deal we beat the team that we beat last night, i don't think they really ever get beaten lol. so go us \m/



same 
my school beat this undefeated team last night for the conference championship that we've lost to for the last few years
it was so awesome


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Christmas would be amazing!
> When is your spring break? I'll be there during mine for school



omg i know
it's the first or second week of april i think


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> omg i know
> it's the first or second week of april i think



If only it was a week earlier!


----------



## grandfloluver

i am going to Cincinnati tm for a day and then leaving.  i really wanna shop though.  there is such a kick butt mall i wanna buy some fall clothes for 
i am getting into scarves and idk why


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> If only it was a week earlier!



awww
so close! 

my spring breaks are always late though


----------



## carlandellie

officially done with everything and life. thanks


----------



## LondonUnderground

i love two door cinema club i just ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we should all fd tomorrow


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg i miss fd


----------



## grandfloluver

it's been a while since we've done a fd lol

omg let's do it


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> we should all fd tomorrow





grandfloluver said:


> it's been a while since we've done a fd lol
> 
> omg let's do it



nooo i won't be home D: 
but i really do miss fd so we'll have to do another one when i can get on


----------



## LondonUnderground

who's on? we could do it now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i can for like an hour or so right now
/mammal
if anyone wants


----------



## LondonUnderground

in other news i'm meeting the kardashians in november


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> in other news i'm meeting the kardashians in november


 no way


----------



## grandfloluver

i want a honey boo boo shirt so bad
me and my bff are going to get matching beautimous ones i think


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> i want a honey boo boo shirt so bad
> me and my bff are going to get matching beautimous ones i think



yall better redneckonize


----------



## LondonUnderground

one time i met bobby valentine and he asked me where i was from HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## grandfloluver

My fall break is so busy omg


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> yall better redneckonize


----------



## LondonUnderground

when things are thrown out of proportion <<<


----------



## LondonUnderground

why does no one post anymore???? seriously


----------



## carlandellie

The days of gif wars omg


----------



## grandfloluver

omg hahaha


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> The days of gif wars omg





grandfloluver said:


> omg hahaha



omg


----------



## carlandellie

CowboyErin said:


> omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg





carlandellie said:


>


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


>





grandfloluver said:


>


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


>


----------



## carlandellie

I'm seeing Sinister tonight


----------



## grandfloluver

Tornado watch eeewwww :O


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


>


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wow i had the best night ever last night


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> wow i had the best night ever last night



omg tell me everything


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg tell me everything



okay omg i'll pm you


----------



## LondonUnderground

the soundtrack for frankenweenie is flawless


----------



## carlandellie

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I'm seeing Sinister tonight



Never sleeping again


----------



## grandfloluver

I love how my best friend always asks me for boy advice. I probably suck at it, but it makes me feel important omg

Just to be honest we are so alike that she is basically asking herself by asking me but I think she needs to hear it from someone else. Yeah. I think I give her good advice lol


----------



## CowboyErin

guys i got the lead in the drama club play this hasn't happened since sophomore year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

If you buy madagascar 3on DVD tomorrow, they'll give you a rainbow afro omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, my life has been sent yet again into a burning pit of flames. Just when I thought things were getting better. No. Good things don't like me. 

I feel a little better after I cried, but ugh I hate crying


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> guys i got the lead in the drama club play this hasn't happened since sophomore year



yay! Congrats


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Well, my life has been sent yet again into a burning pit of flames. Just when I thought things were getting better. No. Good things don't like me.
> 
> I feel a little better after I cried, but ugh I hate crying



): pm me if you wanna


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> ): pm me if you wanna



olay! I just did


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Well, my life has been sent yet again into a burning pit of flames. Just when I thought things were getting better. No. Good things don't like me.
> 
> I feel a little better after I cried, but ugh I hate crying



what's wrong? ):



grandfloluver said:


> yay! Congrats



thank you!


----------



## carlandellie

Karma


----------



## grandfloluver

I did some killer shopping today. I needed an outlet so it helped and I got some super cute stuff. Some girls that I don't even talk to the other day told me that if anyone else at school tried to wear what I did to school that they couldn't pull it off like I did. It made me feel good  I have gotten into my fashion lately and dressed up more so I guess it has been paying off.


----------



## grandfloluver

Not that anyone cares but, I finished these shoes for someone today and I must say they didn't turn out half bad. I was excited to do them


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i like park Cindy's new look
mainly the dress
i'm unsure about the new hairstyle


----------



## grandfloluver

Fall break is over ); I don't wanna go back to school lol


But the game tonight will be fun I hope omg imma spend time with the FF aka future family before and after the game. I'm not nervous bc they love me lol but I am going to freeze ugh I wanna wear my hair down so bad );


----------



## grandfloluver

This is the first fall break I've spent at home in 6 years. I hope I will never do it again lol I miss vacay


----------



## carlandellie

Guess who leaves for Disney tomorrow? I do I do I dooooo


----------



## carlandellie

leaving now to be exact!


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> Guess who leaves for Disney tomorrow? I do I do I dooooo



Have fun!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last night's football game was insane! we came back and won with 17 seconds left in the 4th quarter! first place in conference 

pretty sure that was the last home game of the season, i can't wait til next year, gonna be first row in the student section since i'll be a senior


----------



## LondonUnderground

that's my reality so get off my scott disick


----------



## MickeyisBeast

3 months and 2 days until the bieber concert and my birthday adkjfhadfkhlasjdkfh i'm going to cry

i thought i was going to cry at the one direction concert but i didn't it was just really emotional but no tears


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i already told my friends that if one of them gets picked to be the one less lonely girl i'm going to dislike them so much omg
but it's okay because the feelings mutual


----------



## grandfloluver

I really had such a good time last night  everything went real good omg except before the game, I had to go to the field house bc one of the boys left their football helmet and I was supposed to bring it when I came. Well, I went in there and walked around and then all the lights went out and it was pitch black. I screamed so loud omg and then I heard this crash noise. The lights came back on then they went black again. I was beyond freaked out lol I ran outta there as fast as I could. That field house is haunted omg I swear it was


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited for the pll Halloween special omg


----------



## scarscar93

Kinda miss this place...


----------



## scarscar93

what the heck is up with the icon size requirement

I swear it's been reduced


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> Kinda miss this place...



omg I miss your sarcastic funny posts sometimes lol
Did you end up taking all of those stuffed animals to college?


----------



## grandfloluver

One of my friends well she used to be one of my bffs is really getting on my nerves. It all started this summer and hasn't let up since omg she is an idiot ugh but hey I guess there's one in every bunch


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> omg I miss your sarcastic funny posts sometimes lol
> Did you end up taking all of those stuffed animals to college?



I only brought six. My three favorites and three Beanie Babies, but I'm going to try and find my old giant Blossom pillow to bring over as well. For reasons.

Just got kind of busy and awkward-feeling since I'm in college and this is the teen board. And I turn 19 in a week.


----------



## scarscar93

ERMAHGERD why do they require avatars to be so small now


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> ERMAHGERD why do they require avatars to be so small now



never mind I figured it out


----------



## scarscar93

I finished my Spanish homework.






now to read _Hedda Gabler_, which I should have started a few days ago.


----------



## scarscar93

love how I'm still in the top 3 posters on this despite being MIA for a while


----------



## EyoreFANS12

wow i havent been on here in forevaaaa


----------



## LondonUnderground

meeting the kardashians in 19 days!!!! we're getting there at like 6am so we get wristbands hooolllaaaa


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver	728
MickeyisBeast	637
scarscar93	471
CowboyErin	460
carlandellie	404

hands up and touch the sky
can't stop cause we're soo higggggh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

chachacha's in disney right now
SO JEALOUS


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> meeting the kardashians in 19 days!!!! we're getting there at like 6am so we get wristbands hooolllaaaa



/jealous


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friends and i are being cowboys and indians for halloween
get on our level

i'm obvs gonna be a native american because i have dark hair and tan skin and so is my bff because she has brown hair and then our two bffz who are blonde are gonna be cowboys

i have my costume, but i want a bow and arrow too


----------



## LondonUnderground

why did we trade mike aviles )))))))): bby


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm so excited to go to the patriots game next week ahh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

listening to Taylor Swift's new album
SLDFHADSFDFADFA IT'S SO GOOD IT'S ALMOST AS GOOD AS BIEBER'S NEWEST ALBUM
like Believe is a perfect 10 and Red is a 9.999999999999999


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm not buying a CD and the album on iTunes
so I'll just make a CD from the iTunes album so I can listen to it in my car on the way to/from school


----------



## scarscar93

basically


----------



## scarscar93

forreal





I am that roommate.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i want to go to new york for my bday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hmmm.... I'm going for the Cardinals

(but really I could care less who wins, as long as the Tigers don't win the WS idc)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

still not over the yankees losing the play offs lol thanks for tearing my heart out of my chest detroit

at least we're American League East Champions, I want a shirt because the logo is pretty sweet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

its not cold said the PE teacher with a coat on

#glad to know its international

#its just drizzling said the PE teacher opening an umbrella

running for 20 minutes isnt that bad, said the PE teacher from the chair

youve got to stay healthy said the PE teacher eating a mars bar



/life


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> my friends and i are being cowboys and indians for halloween
> get on our level
> 
> i'm obvs gonna be a native american because i have dark hair and tan skin and so is my bff because she has brown hair and then our two bffz who are blonde are gonna be cowboys
> 
> i have my costume, but i want a bow and arrow too



awww that sounds cute lol
A few years ago my friends went as whoopie cushions and I was like uhh no I am not doing that lol they have come to their senses now so no more whoopie cushions


----------



## grandfloluver

I got two pairs of toms the other day and they are a size 5 which is just about as small as they come and omg one foot fits real good and the other is a half size too big. idk having small feet is tough sometimes


----------



## grandfloluver

I think I am going on a Christmas trip to Disney DDDDDDD I am soooo excited lol


----------



## CowboyErin

my friends and i are going as super heroes and i'm being captain america


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I think I am going on a Christmas trip to Disney DDDDDDD I am soooo excited lol



yay!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> awww that sounds cute lol
> A few years ago my friends went as whoopie cushions and I was like uhh no I am not doing that lol they have come to their senses now so no more whoopie cushions



yeah I ordered these cute tribal print leggings from Delia's and they're perf for my outfit lol

Oh my god whoopie cushions OMG what even


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> my friends and i are going as super heroes and i'm being captain america



We did super heroes last year, I was superman lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> yeah I ordered these cute tribal print leggings from Delia's and they're perf for my outfit lol
> 
> Oh my god whoopie cushions OMG what even



omg I love Delia's so much omg

idek I was embarrassed to even know them at the time but it was the end of middle school so that was an embarrassing time anyways lol


----------



## carlandellie

About to meet Dug and Russell! I'm having so much fun


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> hmmm.... I'm going for the Cardinals
> 
> (but really I could care less who wins, as long as the Tigers don't win the WS idc)



ya same!



grandfloluver said:


> I think I am going on a Christmas trip to Disney DDDDDDD I am soooo excited lol



omg i'm so jealous take me with you


----------



## LondonUnderground

so pumped for school to end on friday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> About to meet Dug and Russell! I'm having so much fun







So jealous!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> ya same!
> 
> 
> 
> omg i'm so jealous take me with you



whenever the yankees aren't in the WS then I want the NL team to win because I feel like nobody else in the AL besides the yankees deserve to win omg i'm horrible but oh well


----------



## MickeyisBeast

plus I want the Giants to win because they used to be located in New York before they relocated to San Fran


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> ya same!
> 
> 
> 
> omg i'm so jealous take me with you



haha 
i am so exciteddd


----------



## grandfloluver

i am going to my friend's house later and we are getting pizza and then i'm going to freak out over pll lol like last year they said it was scary and omg i am afraid i will like freak out while i am driving back home tonight in the dark lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh man 
when was the last time i was on here?

anyway
watching wreck-it ralph commercials
my feeeeeeeeeeeeelings


----------



## MickeyisBeast

went to the boy's last home soccer game of the season
it was funnn

i wish i understood soccer better


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> went to the boy's last home soccer game of the season
> it was funnn
> 
> i wish i understood soccer better



ohhh you went!!  
I hope it went good omg


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> i am going to my friend's house later and we are getting pizza and then i'm going to freak out over pll lol like last year they said it was scary and omg i am afraid i will like freak out while i am driving back home tonight in the dark lol



I freaked out so much omg I got in my car and was like ugh I'm scared. pll wasn't that bad. Like not as bad as I expected. It was just me being the wimp I am lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> ohhh you went!!
> I hope it went good omg



yep  it was fun! glad i went lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i forgot to watch PLL last night so i'm watching it right now and ugh it's just confusing me more
but whenever i see toby and spencer i'm just like YOU DON'T KNOW HE'S A
idc if he's A i love him


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh wow
we need a new thread


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## LondonUnderground

my friend moved to texas a few years ago and i saw her mum tonight  lol txt it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i typed out "giants better win the superbowl"
I MEAN THE WORLD SERIES
i hate when football teams have the same name as baseball teams, can you be more creative


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my chemistry teacher stinks and doesn't teach us anything so i basically have to teach myself
and we have a test tomorrow

so i just watched an 8 minute video on how to do stoichiometry
and now i understand
somewhat


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> yep  it was fun! glad i went lol


yay  
If anything somewhat major happened you know what to do omg


MickeyisBeast said:


> i forgot to watch PLL last night so i'm watching it right now and ugh it's just confusing me more
> but whenever i see toby and spencer i'm just like YOU DON'T KNOW HE'S A
> idc if he's A i love him



omg ikr like the whole aria part freaked me out especially when I saw garret's body and I realized it was him. And the Mona thing lol that was so freaky. I know she was there. I heard that Mona was coming back to school at Rosewood next season but idk


----------



## grandfloluver

I bit my tongue sometime today and ugh it hurts like no other


----------



## grandfloluver

Ahhhh I loved chemistry! But my uncle was my teacher so I was real good at it last year. I dreaded it but honestly it was one of my favorite classes. But ugh now I hate biology so bad. Words can't describe how much I hate it and the teacher. The other day she said awwww guys the other night it just hit me that you all have lives outside of my class! :O No duh geez I complain way too much about that class.


----------



## disneygirl520

I get to see Disney on Ice today!!!!!! I can't even express my excitement!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> yay
> If anything somewhat major happened you know what to do omg
> 
> 
> omg ikr like the whole aria part freaked me out especially when I saw garret's body and I realized it was him. And the Mona thing lol that was so freaky. I know she was there. I heard that Mona was coming back to school at Rosewood next season but idk



omg IT WAS GARRET'S BODY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? at first it looked like lucas to me but then i saw he was alive so i was like what who was in the box with aria
but i think the people that were trying to push it off the train were jenna and noel because it was a boy and girl voice and idk it just sounded like them


----------



## LondonUnderground

i want a sol angeles sweater


----------



## grandfloluver

omg one of our cheerleaders got kicked off today 
Can't say that i was disappointed lol


----------



## carlandellie

MNSSHP tonight!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg IT WAS GARRET'S BODY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? at first it looked like lucas to me but then i saw he was alive so i was like what who was in the box with aria
> but i think the people that were trying to push it off the train were jenna and noel because it was a boy and girl voice and idk it just sounded like them



haha yes!!! At first I didn't know and then I looked real close and was like omg and that is big bc of the story he told spencer before that happened. I didn't even think about Noel and Jenna. but omg that makes so much sense


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> MNSSHP tonight!



omgeeeeeee 
I'm so jealous!! You'll have sooo much fun


----------



## carlandellie

NEW FANTASYLAND IS OPEN RIGHT NOW I'm walking through it imcrying


----------



## grandfloluver

O M G the pep rally today 
I about died 
like really 
me myself and I 
collapsing on the floor


----------



## grandfloluver

The game was good! We are district champs so we get a first round by in the playoffs. I am excited! I need a break. I am so tired omg I just wanna sleep so bad tm but my mom decides to make me a hair appt an hour away at freaking 9 in the morning. Shoot me now. She did it for meanness.  I. Know. It.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh well. I have had a great day. Fantabulous! I made the highest grade in my AP biology class on a quiz that I never thought was possible. I about passed out omg proud of myself.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

went to a halloween party, me and my best friend's costumes were the best


----------



## scarscar93

I'm a day older than Nightmare Before Christmas.

We're both going to turn 20 next year. 

also got a 98 on my world lit midterm, whaddup


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> O M G the pep rally today
> I about died
> like really
> me myself and I
> collapsing on the floor



I just don't know what to think lol
my bffs are egging it on omg 
they love mwah <3


----------



## grandfloluver

It's supposed to snow Monday :O I'm excited!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I just don't know what to think lol
> my bffs are egging it on omg
> they love mwah <3



whAT HAPPENeD


----------



## carlandellie

Being home is bittersweet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we're being peter pan characters for halloween next year
i'm peter pan


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> whAT HAPPENeD



 
pming you omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

shine bright like a diamond


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> went to a halloween party, me and my best friend's costumes were the best



You best be showing me pics if you've got them


----------



## grandfloluver

It's getting so cold omg I want it to snow so bad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

iwabf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> You best be showing me pics if you've got them



i'll pm you the pics right now 
nothing interesting happened tho bc youknowwho wasn't there


----------



## LondonUnderground

we let party poppers off in assembly yesterday lololololol i love my year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This is when the feeling sinks in,
I don't wanna miss you like this,
Come back... be here, come back... be here.
I guess you're in New York today,
And I don't wanna need you this way,
Come back... be here, come back... be here.


how come they don't have the bonus version of RED on iTunes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

who's making the next thread


----------



## grandfloluver

well i am going to cave and make a twitter bc my friends are begging me to so here we go omg i am scared lol jk


----------



## LondonUnderground

i miss berlin it's such a pretty city


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> who's making the next thread



^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i don't want to bc idk it would take me forever to think of a title lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> i don't want to bc idk it would take me forever to think of a title lol



i dont want to because i'm lazy
but i like the title "The Hangout Thread; The Place where JP's Gals Exist"


----------



## carlandellie

5ever a JP gal


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> 5ever a JP gal



forgot to tell you...

write a trip report


----------



## LondonUnderground

i feel like i'm still an outsider soo i won't make it llol


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> forgot to tell you...
> 
> write a trip report



I'm thinking about it


----------



## carlandellie

im making the new thread


----------

